# Una storia strana ed una strana storia ...



## zagor (14 Luglio 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
Gli indizi (labili), sono: 
un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico. 

Qualche giorno dopo, la stessa faccia mentre eravamo affaccendati in cose "piacevoli", quando pensavamo di essere stati scoperti. La cosa assurda è che in tantissimi anni, non le avevo mai visto quell'espressione sul volto. Un misto tra panico, eccitazione e qualcos'altro di indefinibile. 

In seguito a queste due situazioni,scattano (forse con un po di paranoia) le domande. Una,due,tre volte. Risponde sempre tranquillamente (cosa stranissima, perchè posso capire il mantenere una volta la calma.....ma due, tre ,quattro....). Poi,un giorno,mia moglie, che solitamente è una pessima oratrice, se ne esce con un ragionamento che mi mette al tappeto: "Non potrai mai trovare prove di una cosa mai avvenuta. Non ti ho mai fatto le corna, ma non potendolo dimostrare, tu mi processerai, condannerai e te ne andrai. Ed io, senza aver mai fatto nulla, rimarrò sola.". Sono sicuro al 100% che questo ragionamento le è stato suggerito. Ed escludendo, per ovvi motivi, parenti stretti, amici/amiche, forum vari che non ha mai frequentato, eccetera, rimane un solo possibile suggeritore.....

Qualche giorno dopo, tiro fuori l'ultimo e forse unico argomento di una certa consistenza (ammetto che fino ad ora siamo a livelli quasi impalpabili). Un litigio di un annetto prima,durante il quale mi accusò di aver sbadatamente inviato una ricevuta di lettura per una mail di lavoro: mail che lei non aveva letto, lavoro non eseguito, con conseguente richiamo (non grave, ma pur sempre richiamo). In seguito a questa cosa, decide unilateralmente di togliermi la passw di tutte le sue mail, anche quelle non di lavoro. Adesso basta è l'unica motivazione. Avevamo sempre scambiato cellulari e mail con tranquillità......senza nessun concetto di privacy.....ci rimasi molto male. Anche perchè, io, non ero colpevole del crimine imputatomi. Sbagliò lei, tutta da sola....o forse fu una scusa. Comunque, fece resistenza, dicendomi che fino ad allora era stata paziente, perchè temeva un mio crollo di nervi, ma da quel momento in poi non mi avrebbe assecondato mai più. Se non mi bastavano le sue rassicurazioni, potevo andare da un investigatore privato. Io però, fui ostinato......e dopo un paio di giorni tornai alla carica,con l'unico risultato di ottenere un nuovo rifiuto ed una sua (finalmente, per modo di dire!!) crisi di nervi. Provai ancora,dopo una settimana ed ottenni le passw. Aprii la posta e....sorpresa! Mancavano quasi 10 mesi di posta. Molta della quale,almeno potenzialmente, l'avrei potuta aver letta (potenzialmente...perchè in realtà il mio possesso passw era più teorico che pratico!!), perchè del periodo precedente. In pratica però le mail si fermavano al marzo 2013 e riprendevano dall'inizio del 2014 (la pssw mi fu "ritirata" a fine giugno del 2013 e restituita a giugno del 2014). 

Aggiungo solo che,ovviamente, ho controllato, non con grande attenzione però, anche i cellulari, scaricato i tabulati e non ho trovato nulla di sospetto. La persona di cui ho sospettato,era un collega di stanza di lavoro, più vecchio di una ventina d'anni,un tipo tranquillo, sportivo, calmo, grande viaggiatore, con cultura universitaria. Per certi versi un me stesso, ben invecchiato di una quindicina di anni.Una persona di cui, nonostante l'assidua frequentazione, ha sempre parlato pochissimo ed in modo quasi asettico. 

Questi ultimi giorni alcune novità: credo che abbia una attrazione nei confronti di una persona al mare: può frequentarla liberamente, data la posizione di questa persona,che per lavoro gira continuamente sotto gli ombrelloni, una specie di addetto alla "customer satisfaction", figura di cui alcuni stabilimenti si stanno dotando (e capirai....ormai tra piscina, palestra, pedalò, sembra un club-vacanza). A differenza di quanto accaduto un paio di anni fa, adesso il suo atteggiamento è stato più trasparente (secondo me). Quegli indizi che di solito vengono riportati sui siti "come accorgerti se ti tradisce", questa volta sono in parte presenti. Voglia di accondiscendere alle mie richieste, anche a quelle che solitamente le provocano irritazione, con il sorriso sulle labbra. Anche a livello sessuale, mi ha consentito cose che di solito mi nega. Apro un brevissimo inciso per dire che la nostra vita sessuale è, ed è sempre stata, abbastanza intensa e molto appagante:i suoi no quando arrivano, sono sempre stati (a mente lucida) ampiamente condivisibili,diciamo che....alcune cose le provo sempre, mettendo la risposta "no" in preventivo! E sta riuscendo, con qualche fatica, a tenere a freno la sua voglia di polemizzare ed incolparmi di cose di cui non ho colpa, una terribile pratica a cui sono abituato dai tempi del fidanzamento. Questa cosa è davvero strana, molto strana. Inoltre, ho avuto un'idea: le ho fatto un piccolo regalino inaspettato e lei,subito mi ha chiesto cosa avevo da farmi perdonare. Alla mia risposta, "io assolutamente niente, è solo un piccolissimo pensiero, ed invece tu?", ha quasi vacillato, è arrossita in volto visibilmente e non ha neanche risposto direttamente! Ha solo aggiunto: "allora hai in programma qualcosa di cui dovrai farti perdonare, fai come i bambini".  Di nuovo puliti i cellulari, controllati senza fatica perchè sono tutti in comune.Aggiungo che non frequenta più nessuna delle persone di cui avevo sospettato un paio di anni fa.Il soggetto su cui si sono appuntati i miei sospetti è di 25 anni circa, palestrato, alto ed abbronzato. Quanto di più diverso dai suoi gusti, almeno come li ho conosciuti fino ad ora.


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2015)

sembra più un gioco di seduzione


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Datemi una sigaretta.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi una sigaretta.


:canna:


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto...Sei un profiler della FBI?


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :canna:


Dai ma che è oggi?!


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai ma che è oggi?!


l'ondata di calore africana, credo... qui arriva domani, in altre zone di Italia da oggi..


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> l'ondata di calore africana, credo... qui arriva domani, in altre zone di Italia da oggi..


Torno al Bueno nero...
Anzi mi sto facendo i miei 50 addominali giornalieri...


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Torno al Bueno nero...
> Anzi mi sto facendo i miei 50 addominali giornalieri...


Sul bueno nero?


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Quanto di più diverso dai suoi gusti, almeno come li ho conosciuti fino ad ora.


Lassa stà i gusti che pensi lei abbia. Si può essere traditi esattamente col tipo di persona con caratteristiche che l'altro/a ha sempre detto e ribadito di detestare profondamente. Ne so qualcosa


----------



## ivanl (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


se sei fortunato e utilizzate Outlook web, puoi recuperare anche messaggi cancellati "definitivamente"


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


Ma...ma vivere bene???:unhappy:

scusami. E' con quello che hai raccontato che ce l'ho. 

Ma tu, come stai con lei?


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Datemi una sigaretta.


Vuoi anche l'accendino?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


Talvolta io mi chiedo se abbiamo subito un'invasione aliena o se l'aliena sono io e non lo so.
Non voglio fare del sarcasmo.
Assolutamente non voglio irridere.
Ma per me l'idea di un rapporto esula il sospetto.
Invece qui leggo di un sospetto continuo che dura da anni.
A me sarebbero venute le bolle.
E probabilmente mi sarebbe salita la carogna al punto di fare venire a te un travaso di bile.
Perchè se tutto il tempo passato a sospettare dell'altro fosse passato ad occuparsi dell'altro, ad averne cura, invece di spiare come reagisce ad una frase o ad una trasmissione in tv, magari si vivrebbe meglio.
Non dico che si scamperebbero le corna.
Dico che si vivrebbe meglio. E si farebbe vivere meglio pure l'altro.
Perchè dimmi tu se uno si può ricordare perchè ha fatto una particolare faccia vedendo l'ennesima stronzata in tv.
Oppure se uno non può, per una volta, prepararsi un discorsetto su un argomento che sta giorno per giorno causando uno smerigliamento alle gonadi che manco con le scheggie di diamante.
Arrivare addirittura al trappolone del regalo non fatto per vedere un sorriso dell'amato bene, ma per vedere se magicamente si palesasse il marchio di Caino.
Domandone finale: ma tu, pensi di campare centocinquant'anni in buona salute, che sprechi così il tuo tempo?


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vuoi anche l'accendino?


Ti ringrazio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio...


andiamo? dai, prima che l'incontinenza mi impedisca le notti brave...


----------



## Nicka (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> andiamo? dai, prima che l'incontinenza mi impedisca le notti brave...


Pusher di fumo, aliena maledetta!!!! 
Dimmi dove, quando, con chi, perchè...no il perchè non dirmelo!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


La conclusione e' che  sei tipo che si insospettisce per nulla, benvenuto


----------



## gas (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


sei forse un stanco o stressato?
mi pare che, forse, le tue argomentazioni siamo un tantino esagerate
perchè il fatto di assumere atteggiamenti diversi durante una programmazione tv, a mio avviso non è sintomatico di un tradimento.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio...


Di nulla....


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Talvolta io mi chiedo se abbiamo subito un'invasione aliena o se l'aliena sono io e non lo so.
> Non voglio fare del sarcasmo.
> Assolutamente non voglio irridere.
> Ma per me l'idea di un rapporto esula il sospetto.
> ...


Ecco, quoto tutto.

Ma specialmente il domandone finale!!


----------



## zagor (14 Luglio 2015)

Alcune risposte,ad alcune osservazioni. Non sono stato 2 anni sul chi vive,il nostro è un rapporto appagante. Semplicemente, alcune sensazioni non si scordano e quello che sta succedendo adesso ha riportato a galla i vecchi sospetti. Sul fatto che sia un po stressato sono d'accordo. Forse anche un po paranoico, perchè no? Venire in un posto come questo è anche un modo per confrontarsi con persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o l'altro situazioni simili. Archiviata, comunque, la storia di un paio di anni fa, rimane  comunque una situazione attuale che non mi lascia tranquillo......


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Alcune risposte,ad alcune osservazioni. Non sono stato 2 anni sul chi vive,il nostro è un rapporto appagante. Semplicemente, alcune sensazioni non si scordano e quello che sta succedendo adesso ha riportato a galla i vecchi sospetti. Sul fatto che sia un po stressato sono d'accordo. Forse anche un po paranoico, perchè no? Venire in un posto come questo è anche un modo per confrontarsi con persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o l'altro situazioni simili. Archiviata, comunque, la storia di un paio di anni fa, rimane  comunque una situazione attuale che non mi lascia tranquillo......


Per farti venire paranoie credo tu dovresti avere almeno qualcosa di più concreto per cui crucciarti. Tutto qui.


----------



## zagor (14 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farti venire paranoie credo tu dovresti avere almeno qualcosa di più concreto per cui crucciarti. Tutto qui.



Un parere lapidario, ma tutto sommato condivisibile. Purtroppo questo genere di sensazioni, almeno a me, non partono dalla testa, ma dalla pancia e sono difficilmente gestibili. Ma la cosa più preoccupante è che quando si riescono ad unire tutti i tasselli con un ragionamento lineare, spesso la frittata è fatta. Non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di così. Credo, però, che le (poche) possibilità di bloccare queste cose, siano tutte concentrate nei primissimi tempi, quando non sono ancora ben chiare neanche ai protagonisti principali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Alcune risposte,ad alcune osservazioni. Non sono stato 2 anni sul chi vive,il nostro è un rapporto appagante. Semplicemente, alcune sensazioni non si scordano e quello che sta succedendo adesso ha riportato a galla i vecchi sospetti. Sul fatto che sia un po stressato sono d'accordo. Forse anche un po paranoico, perchè no? Venire in un posto come questo è anche un modo per confrontarsi con persone che hanno vissuto in un modo o l'altro situazioni simili. Archiviata, comunque, la storia di un paio di anni fa, rimane comunque una situazione attuale che non mi lascia tranquillo......


Zagor(figata, da piccola uno dei miei fumetti preferiti), guarda che così, se non ha l'amante, le fai venire voglia di farselo, sai? Mica per dispetto, ma perchè da quello che racconti sei un tantino tritaballe.
Sarebbe meglio se la facessi ridere tua moglie, invece di farla esasperare.
Questo io credo, umilmente.
Poi nella vita si dice che a forza di cercare... si trova.
Nel senso che se ti piglia che devi trovare... prima o poi va a finire che trovi proprio.

Ma non sono gran soddisfazioni, lasciatelo dire da chi c'è passato.
Allora è meglio cercare cose belle.


----------



## zagor (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Zagor(figata, da piccola uno dei miei fumetti preferiti), guarda che così, se non ha l'amante, le fai venire voglia di farselo, sai? Mica per dispetto, ma perchè da quello che racconti sei un tantino tritaballe.
> Sarebbe meglio se la facessi ridere tua moglie, invece di farla esasperare.
> Questo io credo, umilmente.
> Poi nella vita si dice che a forza di cercare... si trova.
> ...




Se davvero trovassi qualcosa, credo che molte cose non avrebbero più nessun senso.......Però anche l'alternativa di vivere nell'ignoranza non mi sembra il massimo. In questa occasione, memore di ciò che è accaduto un paio di anni addietro, sto cercando di restare lucido e tranquillo.Senza fare inutili e controproducenti pressing. Purtroppo, però, vedo parecchi indizi negativi. La cosa più strana è che li vedo senza neanche il bisogno di cercarli! Forse, inconsciamente, mi sta avvertendo? Mi sta chiedendo da un lato maggiore considerazione e dall'altro di mantenere un occhio più attento? Comunque, da qualche giorno passo più spesso al mare a vedere lei ed i bambini...se devo fare un po di spesa, se si stanno divertendo, per farmi un tuffo in piscina......


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Un parere lapidario, ma tutto sommato condivisibile. Purtroppo questo genere di sensazioni, almeno a me, non partono dalla testa, ma dalla pancia e sono difficilmente gestibili. Ma la cosa più preoccupante è che quando si riescono ad unire tutti i tasselli con un ragionamento lineare, spesso la frittata è fatta. Non riesco a spiegarmi meglio di così. Credo, però, che le (poche) possibilità di bloccare queste cose, siano tutte concentrate nei primissimi tempi, quando non sono ancora ben chiare neanche ai protagonisti principali.


Zagor se vogliamo convincerci di qualcosa, siamo eccezionali, noi esseri umani riusciamo a inserire tasselli per mosaici improponibili. Detto questo, mi sembra tu percepisca qualcosa che stona, però prima di gridare " tradimento" dovresti avere più certezze, in tal senso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Se davvero trovassi qualcosa, credo che molte cose non avrebbero più nessun senso.......Però anche l'alternativa di vivere nell'ignoranza non mi sembra il massimo. In questa occasione, memore di ciò che è accaduto un paio di anni addietro, sto cercando di restare lucido e tranquillo.Senza fare inutili e controproducenti pressing. Purtroppo, però, vedo parecchi indizi negativi. La cosa più strana è che li vedo senza neanche il bisogno di cercarli! Forse, inconsciamente, mi sta avvertendo? Mi sta chiedendo da un lato maggiore considerazione e dall'altro di mantenere un occhio più attento? Comunque, da qualche giorno passo più spesso al mare a vedere lei ed i bambini...se devo fare un po di spesa, se si stanno divertendo, per farmi un tuffo in piscina......


ecco, usalo in piscina il tuo tempo. E magari riserva a lei attenzioni invece di attenzionarla. Chissà...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, usalo in piscina il tuo tempo. E magari riserva a lei attenzioni invece di attenzionarla. Chissà...


Quoto


----------



## zagor (14 Luglio 2015)

Sto cercando di rimanere tranquillo, pur tenendo gli occhi aperti. Cerco di essere presente e darle attenzioni. Dopo che le ho fatto il regalo, la sua affermazione precisa è stata: mi hai tradito? Questo per dire che con mia moglie è facile che maggiori attenzioni ottengano solo il risultato di infastidirla. E' sempre stata così......


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Zagor non c'è il minimo indizio.
Solo una deficiente mette in piedi un teatrino per toglierti la password dalla email, quando per farsene un'altra o anche tre ci mette due minuti.
E quello è l'indizio più pesante.
Se continui ad avere certi pensieri parlane con uno psicologo.


----------



## Daniele34 (14 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sto cercando di rimanere tranquillo, pur tenendo gli occhi aperti. Cerco di essere presente e darle attenzioni. Dopo che le ho fatto il regalo, la sua affermazione precisa è stata: mi hai tradito? Questo per dire che con mia moglie è facile che maggiori attenzioni ottengano solo il risultato di infastidirla. E' sempre stata così......



"la password delle email".... a parte il fatto che, ci vogliono 2 secondi per creare un nuovo account con dei dati totalmente FALSI... e ci vogliono altrettanto 2 secondi per accedere a quell'email da altri terminali (o llulare) e rendere nascosta la stessa casella postale, aggiungendo e togliendo l'account ogni qual volta si vuole senza laciare segni (anche se i segni restano comunque... ma bisogna avere un pochino di pratica per sgamarli)

Quindi il discorso PASSWORD non tiene e non serve...

(questo vale per qualsiasi account... come Facebook e altre menate).


Se ci si vuole basare SOLO su questi indizi... allora si sbaglia!

Possibile anche che non utilizzi NESSUNA password... che il numero di telefono lo abbia imparato a memoria (o scritto da qualche altra parte o memorizzato sotto falso nome) e che gli SMS vengano cancellati (o peggio ancora che abbia un altro telefono nascosto chissà dove)

Quindi se vuoi farti sospetti su questi presupposti, fossero anche veri, non ti porterebbero comunque  a delle risposte ma solo ad un continuo soffrire.

Esistono altri modi più diretti per "spiare" una persona... senza basarsi su "sensazioni".

Non servono password de email o di account (anche perché: chi è il/la fesso/a che lascia l'email ad un amante sapendo che il proprio account è spiato, o che potrebbe esserlo in futuro?)

Può darsi anche che NON ci sia NESSUN contatto a livello "elettronico".

non puoi campare così assolutamente... a questo punto o cambi modo di ragionare o chiami uno 007 o butti tutto all'aria (per cosa poi? delle sensazioni?)

certo a leggere alcuni TOPIC di questo FOrum tante domande escono... la verità è che nessuno è al sicuro dal tradimento però, non ci si pensa e si vive bene.

PS: io ci penso... visto la mia situazione e ci sto malissimo... prenderò una decisione quando dovuto, prima di rovinare me.


----------



## zagor (15 Luglio 2015)

Ok......tuttavia, rimane qualche perplessità sulle mail cancellate. Come se la cancellazione sia stata fatta in fretta e furia con scarsa perizia, sull'onda emotiva di richieste pressanti, divenute ingestibili. In fondo, la mail fino a quel momento, era sicura, perchè farne un'altra? E la storia in ufficio potrebbe essere stato un singolo episodio,un momento di debolezza. Magari preceduto e/o seguito da scambi piccanti, ma almeno inizialmente non del tutto compromettenti: battutine spiritose, allusioni... Lo so che per molti al giorno d'oggi è possibile perdonare un piccolo cedimento, ma io non so se ci riuscirei......

Comunque, ho archiviato,con molti dubbi irrisolti, quella vecchia storia, essenzialmente perchè non saprei come indagare, senza coinvolgere agenzie private, eccetera. Adesso sono molto preoccupato da questa nuova situazione. Non è semplice cercare di capire,senza domandare....cercare di scrutare, senza guardare con sospetto. Qualcuno/a che ci è passata, dopo il fattaccio, in retrospettiva aveva notato qualcosa? Cosa? Avrebbe FATTO qualcosa? Cosa? Sono qui per ascoltare consigli da chi avrà voglia di darmeli. Consigli per il presente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ok......tuttavia, rimane qualche perplessità sulle mail cancellate. Come se la cancellazione sia stata fatta in fretta e furia con scarsa perizia, sull'onda emotiva di richieste pressanti, divenute ingestibili. In fondo, la mail fino a quel momento, era sicura, perchè farne un'altra? E la storia in ufficio potrebbe essere stato un singolo episodio,un momento di debolezza. Magari preceduto e/o seguito da scambi piccanti, ma almeno inizialmente non del tutto compromettenti: battutine spiritose, allusioni... Lo so che per molti al giorno d'oggi è possibile perdonare un piccolo cedimento, ma io non so se ci riuscirei......
> 
> Comunque, ho archiviato,con molti dubbi irrisolti, quella vecchia storia, essenzialmente perchè non saprei come indagare, senza coinvolgere agenzie private, eccetera. Adesso sono molto preoccupato da questa nuova situazione. Non è semplice cercare di capire,senza domandare....cercare di scrutare, senza guardare con sospetto. Qualcuno/a che ci è passata, dopo il fattaccio, in retrospettiva aveva notato qualcosa? Cosa? Avrebbe FATTO qualcosa? Cosa? Sono qui per ascoltare consigli da chi avrà voglia di darmeli. Consigli per il presente.


pensa alla salute, davvero. Così ti ammali. Lei ti vede nervoso e pensa che hai la coscienza sporca. Lo penserei pure io, se la mia fosse pulita. Le mail si archiviano, caro il mio spirito con la scure. Si archiviano e si fa un backup su altro supporto: è normale non tenere in linea più di 12 mesi di mail.
Ti dico una cosa: io sapevo.
Sapevo chi, quando e dove. Mi mancava il come ma quello non era difficile da immaginare.
Cosa ho fatto? 
All'inizio niente, ho aspettato.
Perchè?
Perchè se fosse stato innamorato non avrei potuto fare proprio nulla, e quello volevo capire.
Non serve a nulla controllare le persone, cercare di impedire loro di fare quello che desiderano.
Poi chiaramente c'è un limite oltre il quale non è dato di aspettare e ho fatto chiarezza.
Quindi ho detto che sapevo e che mi tiravo fuori.
Lo lasciavo libero di scegliere cosa fare della sua vita e con chi.
Perchè trattenere a te una persona che non ti ama più è la cosa più stupida che si possa fare.
E se ami davvero quella persona, non ti passa nemmeno per il cervello l'idea.
Cosa puoi fare? Parlarle. Non accusarla, perchè non c'è nulla di cui la puoi accusare.
Ma spiegare che stai male, che sei in un momento di crisi, in cui non ti senti sicuro del suo amore e chiederle un aiuto.
Così si dovrebbe fare, in una coppia: dirsi la verità, comunicare.
Non spiarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...



A parte l'esclamazione "esticazzi" mi viene da domandarti, ma tua moglie come ha fatto a sopportarti tutti questi anni? 

aayaaaaaaaaakkk li mortacci tua cambia sto nick..!


----------



## zagor (15 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa alla salute, davvero. Così ti ammali. Lei ti vede nervoso e pensa che hai la coscienza sporca. Lo penserei pure io, se la mia fosse pulita. Le mail si archiviano, caro il mio spirito con la scure. Si archiviano e si fa un backup su altro supporto: è normale non tenere in linea più di 12 mesi di mail.
> Ti dico una cosa: io sapevo.
> Sapevo chi, quando e dove. Mi mancava il come ma quello non era difficile da immaginare.
> Cosa ho fatto?
> ...



Mi sto rendendo conto che la visione globale del "problema" si presta a molteplici,contrastanti, interpretazioni. Naturalmente, sia allora che adesso io ho chiesta aiuto proprio a lei. Le ho detto che questa storia la stavo vivendo male ed avevo bisogno di comprensione, più che aiuto. Ed infatti, mia moglie ha accettato, sia pur con qualche difficoltà, a rinunciare del tutto alla sua privacy, pur di calmarmi. Alla fine ho anche creduto che, effettivamente, la storia delle mail, sia dovuta ad un'innocente manutenzione della casella. Molto interessante la sua risposta quando le ho fatto notare che stava rinunciando alla sua privacy: "Cosa vuoi che ci faccia della privacy, quando mio marito va in analisi a 40 anni e lo imbottiscono di psicofarmaci, con due bambini piccoli da crescere ed un lavoro precario (il suo, ndr)? Se per farti stare tranquillo ti bastano un paio di password, prenditele e prenditi pure tutti i cellulari."  

Adesso, non vorrei tornarle davanti dopo 2 anni con la stessa storia, vorrei capire e fermarmi prima.


----------



## zagor (15 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte l'esclamazione "esticazzi" mi viene da domandarti, ma tua moglie come ha fatto a sopportarti tutti questi anni?
> 
> aayaaaaaaaaakkk li mortacci tua cambia sto nick..!




Facile rispondere. Perchè mi ama......perchè la amo......perchè ogni volta che ha avuto un problema, io mi sono caricato sulle spalle lei ed il suo problema e le ho giurato che finchè ci fossi stato io, non le sarebbe accaduto niente di male. E lei ha fatto lo stesso con me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sto rendendo conto che la visione globale del "problema" si presta a molteplici,contrastanti, interpretazioni. Naturalmente, sia allora che adesso io ho chiesta aiuto proprio a lei. Le ho detto che questa storia la stavo vivendo male ed avevo bisogno di comprensione, più che aiuto. Ed infatti, mia moglie ha accettato, sia pur con qualche difficoltà, a rinunciare del tutto alla sua privacy, pur di calmarmi. Alla fine ho anche creduto che, effettivamente, la storia delle mail, sia dovuta ad un'innocente manutenzione della casella. Molto interessante la sua risposta quando le ho fatto notare che stava rinunciando alla sua privacy: "Cosa vuoi che ci faccia della privacy, quando mio marito va in analisi a 40 anni e lo imbottiscono di psicofarmaci, con due bambini piccoli da crescere ed un lavoro precario (il suo, ndr)? Se per farti stare tranquillo ti bastano un paio di password, prenditele e prenditi pure tutti i cellulari."
> 
> Adesso, non vorrei tornarle davanti dopo 2 anni con la stessa storia, vorrei capire e fermarmi prima.


fermati allora. Dentro quella risposta c'è già tutto. Poi a volte si perde la pazienza quando ci si sente sempre con il fiato sul collo... ma tu ti devi fermare. Metti da parte tutte le pare. Capisco che non sia facile, ma avete due piccoli da crescere ecc... Forza. Sono ombre, solo ombre. Scacciale.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sto rendendo conto che la visione globale del "problema" si presta a molteplici,contrastanti, interpretazioni. Naturalmente, sia allora che adesso io ho chiesta aiuto proprio a lei. Le ho detto che questa storia la stavo vivendo male ed avevo bisogno di comprensione, più che aiuto. Ed infatti, mia moglie ha accettato, sia pur con qualche difficoltà, a rinunciare del tutto alla sua privacy, pur di calmarmi. Alla fine ho anche creduto che, effettivamente, la storia delle mail, sia dovuta ad un'innocente manutenzione della casella. Molto interessante la sua risposta quando le ho fatto notare che stava rinunciando alla sua privacy: "Cosa vuoi che ci faccia della privacy, quando mio marito va in analisi a 40 anni e lo imbottiscono di psicofarmaci, con due bambini piccoli da crescere ed un lavoro precario (il suo, ndr)? Se per farti stare tranquillo ti bastano un paio di password, prenditele e prenditi pure tutti i cellulari."
> 
> Adesso, non vorrei tornarle davanti dopo 2 anni con la stessa storia, vorrei capire e fermarmi prima.


Ciao,

hai parlato in analisi del fatto che lei ti ha concesso ogni cosa?

Che per liberarsi dai fantasmi non si può che affrontarli. Aggirarli li tiene solo calmi per un po' .E poi si riaffacciano affamati, chiedendo di più. E ancora di più.


----------



## zagor (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> hai parlato in analisi del fatto che lei ti ha concesso ogni cosa?
> 
> Che per liberarsi dai fantasmi non si può che affrontarli. Aggirarli li tiene solo calmi per un po' .E poi si riaffacciano affamati, chiedendo di più. E ancora di più.




Non andai in analisi un paio di anni fa. Non ci fu bisogno.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sto rendendo conto che la visione globale del "problema" si presta a molteplici,contrastanti, interpretazioni. Naturalmente, sia allora che adesso io ho chiesta aiuto proprio a lei. Le ho detto che questa storia la stavo vivendo male ed avevo bisogno di comprensione, più che aiuto. Ed infatti, mia moglie ha accettato, sia pur con qualche difficoltà, a rinunciare del tutto alla sua privacy, pur di calmarmi. Alla fine ho anche creduto che, effettivamente, la storia delle mail, sia dovuta ad un'innocente manutenzione della casella. *Molto interessante la sua risposta quando le ho fatto notare che stava rinunciando alla sua privacy: "Cosa vuoi che ci faccia della privacy, quando mio marito va in analisi a 40 anni e lo imbottiscono di psicofarmaci, con due bambini piccoli da crescere ed un lavoro precario (il suo, ndr)? Se per farti stare tranquillo ti bastano un paio di password, prenditele e prenditi pure tutti i cellulari." *
> 
> Adesso, non vorrei tornarle davanti dopo 2 anni con la stessa storia, vorrei capire e fermarmi prima.





zagor ha detto:


> Non andai in analisi un paio di anni fa. Non ci fu bisogno.


Mi riferivo al grassetto. 

Stai andando adesso in analisi?


----------



## zagor (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al grassetto.
> 
> Stai andando adesso in analisi?



No, neanche adesso. Il mio è un sospetto, non un ossessione. Ed anche le mie pressioni su mia moglie sono sempre state caratterizzate dalla tranquillità della situazione (nessuna scenata, mai). Tuttavia, effettivamente, questa storia in un modo o nell'altro deve concludersi.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :canna:


quella e' na canna


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Facile rispondere. Perchè mi ama......perchè la amo......perchè ogni volta che ha avuto un problema, io mi sono caricato sulle spalle lei ed il suo problema e le ho giurato che finchè ci fossi stato io, non le sarebbe accaduto niente di male. E lei ha fatto lo stesso con me.


Leggendo il tuo post iniziale sul serio mi sono chiesto ma sua moglie come lo sopporta? Non voleva essere un'offesa, era una maniera alquanto strana per dirti che tramite quello che hai scritto sembra tutto surreale, sembra che tu abbia le visioni,incertezze e che qualcosa ti rende geloso e sospettoso, quel qualcosa non è stato scritto nel tuo primo post. E' questo che devi capire assolutamente.


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> quella e' na canna


non c'è l'emoticon della sigaretta  ma ci stava bene comunque 

penso che con questo caldo basta un tiro per il collasso :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, neanche adesso. Il mio è un sospetto, non un ossessione. Ed anche le mie pressioni su mia moglie sono sempre state caratterizzate dalla tranquillità della situazione (nessuna scenata, mai). Tuttavia, effettivamente, questa storia in un modo o nell'altro deve concludersi.


E vabbè...vado anche io dallo psyco! Mica è un male aver bisogno di aiuto e saperlo chiedere. 

Se posso dire...i tuoi sono fantasmi. 

Ed è pesante essere dalla sponda di tua moglie, mi sa. 
Un clima di sospetto è tutto fuorchè tranquillo. 

E se non sei tranquillo tu, dubito tu possa comunicare tranquillità. 
Salvo essere un abilissimo dissimulatore...e non so quale delle due situazioni sia meglio. 

E la storia devi trovare un modo di fermarla sì, per te innanzitutto. Non penso tu stia vivendo un gran bene.

Quei fantasmi non puoi che affrontarli. 
Che se li nutri non basta mai. 
Magari restano tranquilli per un po' (come è successo) e poi però tornano (come è successo). 

Serve anche a loro il giusto nutrimento. E quel nutrimento non è sostenere la loro realtà. 
E' dargli un nome. E soltanto tu puoi farlo.

edit: poi può essere tutto nella vita, ma affrontare non è lasciarsi guidare dai fantasmi. Quello che ti ha scritto sbriciolata è un modo. Ma i fantasmi no.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E vabbè...vado anche io dallo psyco! Mica è un male aver bisogno di aiuto e saperlo chiedere.
> 
> Se posso dire...i tuoi sono fantasmi.
> 
> ...


quotissimo


----------



## zagor (16 Luglio 2015)

Mi sembra che in questo forum,molte persone si lamentano del fatto di non aver colto in tempo utile i segnali di ciò che stava accadendo alla loro storia ed al loro partner. Bene, nel mio caso, a causa di una mia personale predisposizione,(potremmo definirla sfiducia, paranoia, ecc.), mi trovo a vivere la storia un attimo prima che accada qualcosa di spiacevole. Tralasciamo per un attimo la possibilità che sia tutto un castello di sensazioni autocostruite. Tralasciamo anche la possibilità che, peggio ancora,  siano tutti fantasmi. Esiste, però, anche la possibilità, neanche tanto remota secondo me, che effettivamente qualcosa stia per accadere. Qualcuno che in questa situazione ci è già passato, ed ha poi scoperto che le sue sensazioni erano reali, avrebbe dei consigli da darmi su come affrontare la cosa, facendo finta che non sia tutto un parto della mia fantasia? Magari, se lo ritiene opportuno, dal momento che comunque è una situazione che sta provocando sofferenza, chi non ha nulla da dire, può anche non rispondere, non mi offendo.  E,volendo, può continuare a sballarsi altrove :canna:.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mi sembra che in questo forum,molte persone si lamentano del fatto di non aver colto in tempo utile i segnali di ciò che stava accadendo alla loro storia ed al loro partner. Bene, nel mio caso, a causa di una mia personale predisposizione,(potremmo definirla sfiducia, paranoia, ecc.), mi trovo a vivere la storia un attimo prima che accada qualcosa di spiacevole. Tralasciamo per un attimo la possibilità che sia tutto un castello di sensazioni autocostruite. Tralasciamo anche la possibilità che, peggio ancora,  siano tutti fantasmi. Esiste, però, anche la possibilità, neanche tanto remota secondo me, che effettivamente qualcosa stia per accadere. Qualcuno che in questa situazione ci è già passato, ed ha poi scoperto che le sue sensazioni erano reali, avrebbe dei consigli da darmi su come affrontare la cosa, facendo finta che non sia tutto un parto della mia fantasia? Magari, se lo ritiene opportuno, dal momento che comunque è una situazione che sta provocando sofferenza, chi non ha nulla da dire, può anche non rispondere, non mi offendo.  E,volendo, può continuare a sballarsi altrove :canna:.


I segnali, te l'abbiamo detto in coro, sono altri.


----------



## ipazia (16 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa alla salute, davvero. Così ti ammali. Lei ti vede nervoso e pensa che hai la coscienza sporca. Lo penserei pure io, se la mia fosse pulita. Le mail si archiviano, caro il mio spirito con la scure. Si archiviano e si fa un backup su altro supporto: è normale non tenere in linea più di 12 mesi di mail.
> Ti dico una cosa: io sapevo.
> Sapevo chi, quando e dove. Mi mancava il come ma quello non era difficile da immaginare.
> Cosa ho fatto?
> ...





zagor ha detto:


> Mi sembra che in questo forum,molte persone si lamentano del fatto di non aver colto in tempo utile i segnali di ciò che stava accadendo alla loro storia ed al loro partner. Bene, nel mio caso, a causa di una mia personale predisposizione,(potremmo definirla sfiducia, paranoia, ecc.), mi trovo a vivere la storia un attimo prima che accada qualcosa di spiacevole. Tralasciamo per un attimo la possibilità che sia tutto un castello di sensazioni autocostruite. Tralasciamo anche la possibilità che, peggio ancora,  siano tutti fantasmi. Esiste, però, anche la possibilità, neanche tanto remota secondo me, che effettivamente qualcosa stia per accadere. Qualcuno che in questa situazione ci è già passato, ed ha poi scoperto che le sue sensazioni erano reali, avrebbe dei consigli da darmi su come affrontare la cosa, facendo finta che non sia tutto un parto della mia fantasia? Magari, se lo ritiene opportuno, dal momento che comunque è una situazione che sta provocando sofferenza, chi non ha nulla da dire, può anche non rispondere, non mi offendo.  E,volendo, può continuare a sballarsi altrove :canna:.



Quello sopra è forse l'unico consiglio valido per vedere tua moglie e per tenere a bada le tue doti di preveggenza. (e la sofferenza che te ne deriva).


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Se davvero trovassi qualcosa, credo che molte cose non avrebbero più nessun senso.......Però anche l'alternativa di vivere nell'ignoranza non mi sembra il massimo. In questa occasione, memore di ciò che è accaduto un paio di anni addietro, sto cercando di restare lucido e tranquillo.Senza fare inutili e controproducenti pressing. *Purtroppo, però, vedo parecchi indizi negativi.* La cosa più strana è che li vedo senza neanche il bisogno di cercarli! Forse, inconsciamente, mi sta avvertendo? Mi sta chiedendo da un lato maggiore considerazione e dall'altro di mantenere un occhio più attento? Comunque, da qualche giorno passo più spesso al mare a vedere lei ed i bambini...se devo fare un po di spesa, se si stanno divertendo, per farmi un tuffo in piscina......


Se ti vuol tradire ti tradirà ugualmente. Tu controlli le cose in chiaro, ma lei può avere cellulare e mail segrete.
Ti avveleni per niente.
Perché sei così insicuro della tua relazione?
Perché hai così tanta paura?


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non andai in analisi un paio di anni fa. Non ci fu bisogno.


Non ne sarei così sicuro.


----------



## zagor (17 Luglio 2015)

intanto, qualcosa sta cambiando. Ieri mi ha detto che non è più molto piacevole fare sesso, perchè mi sono ingrassato troppo in questi ultimi tempi. La bilancia, per contro, conferma un aumento di un paio di chili. Credo di essere sovrappeso, in effetti, di almeno 7-8 kg. Forse il fatto di andare in giro seminudi ha evidenziato una cosa che più o meno era già accaduta. Inoltre, durante i miei rapidi passaggi sotto l'ombrellone, ho notato che mi "guida" lontano da alcuni percorsi. Ed ha iniziato a parlarmi molto male del soggetto della "customer satisfaction", che in un paio di giorni è passato da "gentile e disponibile" a "maleducato e dispotico". Il soggetto, tra le altre cose, riesce in modo francamente molto abile, ad evitare di passare nel raggio di 10 metri da mia moglie durante tutto il tempo della mia permanenza sotto la palma. Forse l'avrò già scritto........qualcosa non mi quadra.


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

Zagor ciao... Scusa non sono intervenuta fino ad ora perché il tuo comportamento è IDENTICO a quello del mio ex prima relazione seria. Si faceva paranoie su ogni cosa, facce, dettagli, smorfie, strade :rotfl: mio abbigliamento, controllava il cellulare.. Non esistevano ancora i social grazie al cielo altrimenti sarebbe impazzito.
Indovina un po'? Io non avevo nulla da nascondere e la storia è finita perché ho scoperto che mi tradiva :rotfl: buffo eh?
Mia nonna diceva sempre, "lupo in credenza, quel che lui fa dell'altro pensa"..


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Non serve a nulla controllare le persone, cercare di impedire loro di fare quello che desiderano.
> *Poi chiaramente c'è un limite oltre il quale non è dato di aspettare e ho fatto chiarezza


Quoto in pieno la prima frase, se uno/a è 'in botta' c'è poco da fare.
Ho qualche problema con la seconda affermazione, poichè chi stabilisce qual'è il limite ? Credo che sia qualcosa di talmente soggettivo che è impossibile da circoscrivere con precisione...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *intanto, qualcosa sta cambiando. Ieri mi ha detto che non è più molto piacevole fare sesso, perchè mi sono ingrassato troppo in questi ultimi tempi. La bilancia, per contro, conferma un aumento di un paio di chili. Credo di essere sovrappeso, in effetti, di almeno 7-8 kg.* Forse il fatto di andare in giro seminudi ha evidenziato una cosa che più o meno era già accaduta. Inoltre, durante i miei rapidi passaggi sotto l'ombrellone, ho notato che mi "guida" lontano da alcuni percorsi. Ed ha iniziato a parlarmi molto male del soggetto della "customer satisfaction", che in un paio di giorni è passato da "gentile e disponibile" a "maleducato e dispotico". Il soggetto, tra le altre cose, riesce in modo francamente molto abile, ad evitare di passare nel raggio di 10 metri da mia moglie durante tutto il tempo della mia permanenza sotto la palma. Forse l'avrò già scritto........qualcosa non mi quadra.


Un buon motivo per fanculizzarla


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un buon motivo per fanculizzarla


Se per fare sesso si dovesse essere perfetti non avremmo la sovrappopolazione


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *intanto, qualcosa sta cambiando. Ieri mi ha detto che non è più molto piacevole fare sesso, perchè mi sono ingrassato troppo in questi ultimi tempi. La bilancia, per contro, conferma un aumento di un paio di chili. Credo di essere sovrappeso, in effetti, di almeno 7-8 kg. Forse il fatto di andare in giro seminudi ha evidenziato una cosa che più o meno era già accaduta.* Inoltre, durante i miei rapidi passaggi sotto l'ombrellone, ho notato che mi "guida" lontano da alcuni percorsi. Ed ha iniziato a parlarmi molto male del soggetto della "customer satisfaction", che in un paio di giorni è passato da "gentile e disponibile" a "maleducato e dispotico". Il soggetto, tra le altre cose, riesce in modo francamente molto abile, ad evitare di passare nel raggio di 10 metri da mia moglie durante tutto il tempo della mia permanenza sotto la palma. Forse l'avrò già scritto........qualcosa non mi quadra.


l'attrazione nei confronti di una persona non può diminuire per qualche chilo in più.
assurdo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'attrazione nei confronti di una persona non può diminuire per qualche chilo in più.
> assurdo.


Vabbuo', tu parli facile che ti piacciono ciccioni.


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'attrazione nei confronti di una persona non può diminuire per qualche chilo in più.
> assurdo.


Forse è un pretesto per sottrarsi.. se questa donna non ha nulla da nascondere, essere bersaglio continuo di controlli, spiate, domande, sotterfugi per scoprire chissà che cosa che non c è l'avra' un po' appesantita e magari non le va...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> intanto, qualcosa sta cambiando. Ieri mi ha detto che non è più molto piacevole fare sesso, perchè mi sono ingrassato troppo in questi ultimi tempi. La bilancia, per contro, conferma un aumento di un paio di chili. Credo di essere sovrappeso, in effetti, di almeno 7-8 kg. Forse il fatto di andare in giro seminudi ha evidenziato una cosa che più o meno era già accaduta. Inoltre, durante i miei rapidi passaggi sotto l'ombrellone, ho notato che mi "guida" lontano da alcuni percorsi. Ed ha iniziato a parlarmi molto male del soggetto della "customer satisfaction", che in un paio di giorni è passato da "gentile e disponibile" a "maleducato e dispotico". Il soggetto, tra le altre cose, riesce in modo francamente molto abile, ad evitare di passare nel raggio di 10 metri da mia moglie durante tutto il tempo della mia permanenza sotto la palma. Forse l'avrò già scritto........qualcosa non mi quadra.


Che cazzo c'entra con il sesso il sovrappeso ? che a meno che tu non pesi già 2 quintali, c'entra come il cavolo a merenda:singleeye: voleva dire che "non le piaci più " semmai ma non tirasse fuori che " non è piacevole fare sesso" e tu non credere a queste fandonie, credibili solo per i coglioni di prima categoria :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Forse è un pretesto per sottrarsi.. se questa donna non ha nulla da nascondere, essere bersaglio continuo di controlli, spiate, domande, sotterfugi per scoprire chissà che cosa che non c è l'avra' un po' appesantita e magari non le va...


In questo caso basterebbe esser chiari, son marito e moglie mica due quindicenni in vacanza


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In questo caso basterebbe esser chiari, son marito e moglie mica due quindicenni in vacanza


Ma sicuramente è una scusa stupida e pretestuosa, da calcio in cu' proprio come diceva Farfalla.. Però se il nostro amico è così ossessivo, capace che di fronte a un "m hai talmente sfrantumato i cosiddetti (cit.) che non ti desidero manco più " andrebbe fuori di testa pensando che allora ha un altro bla bla bla...


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbuo', tu parli facile che ti piacciono ciccioni.


non ho un mio tipo fisico.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho un mio tipo fisico.


E vabbè manco ti dispiace però. Ciccione, barbone con tendenza alla fanciullezza (caratteriale dico). Mo' metti una che invece i canoni estetici li ha e questo qui che s'è magari lasciato proprio andare. Mica fa male e dirglielo. Anzi.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè manco ti dispiace però. Ciccione, barbone con tendenza alla fanciullezza (caratteriale dico). Mo' metti una che invece i canoni estetici li ha e questo qui che s'è magari lasciato proprio andare. Mica fa male e dirglielo. Anzi.


se uno si lascia troppo andare magari sì, però 7 chili non mi sembrano drammatici!
poi dipende dal fisico ecc.
in generale mi pare una cosa strana.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'attrazione nei confronti di una persona non può diminuire per qualche chilo in più.
> assurdo.


Vorrebbe dire che non sei attratta da lei ma da quel corpo indipendentemente da chi ci sta dentro
Per me inaccettabile


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se uno si lascia troppo andare magari sì, però 7 chili non mi sembrano drammatici!
> poi dipende dal fisico ecc.
> in generale mi pare una cosa strana.


Possono essere tanti o pochi, dipende dal fisico. Se sta tizia li ha notati pur vedendo costantemente il nostro amico investigatore del brivido tutti i giorni, evidentemente pochi pochi per lui non sono. So che ti pare una roba assurda ma i chiappardoni culoni a pera magari non piacciono a tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Possono essere tanti o pochi, dipende dal fisico. Se sta tizia li ha notati pur vedendo costantemente il nostro amico investigatore del brivido tutti i giorni, evidentemente pochi pochi per lui non sono. So che ti pare una roba assurda ma i chiappardoni culoni a pera magari non piacciono a tutti.


Ma tu ti innamori di un corpo o di una persona?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu ti innamori di un corpo o di una persona?


Asina.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Possono essere tanti o pochi, dipende dal fisico. Se sta tizia li ha notati pur vedendo costantemente il nostro amico investigatore del brivido tutti i giorni, evidentemente pochi pochi per lui non sono. So che ti pare una roba assurda ma i chiappardoni culoni a pera magari non piacciono a tutti.


boh, io mi incazzerei se il mio fidanzato mi dicesse che non si sente più attratto da me con qualche chilo in più.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Asina.


:bleble:

superficiale


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, io mi incazzerei se il mio fidanzato mi dicesse che non si sente più attratto da me con qualche chilo in più.


ma io manco mi incazzo, mi farebbe semplicemente pena. Che forse è peggio


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, io mi incazzerei se il mio fidanzato mi dicesse che non si sente più attratto da me con qualche chilo in più.


Tutto sommato te ne ha dette (o fatte - o non fatte) di peggio.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto sommato te ne ha dette (o fatte - o non fatte) di peggio.


e infatti mi sono incazzata e per un po' ci siamo lasciati.
tuttavia, al di là della mia storia ecc. qui si parlava genericamente di un principio.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io manco mi incazzo, mi farebbe semplicemente pena. Che forse è peggio


vabbé, con il termine incazzata tendo a racchiudere un'ampia serie di emozioni.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

comunque non capisco cosa c'entri in pratica qualche chilo in più col sesso non più piacevole
anzi se uno è più morbido da accarezzare, dovrebbe essere meglio, non peggio, e anche riguardo alla qualità delle prestazioni, boh? che cambia?
poi se la camicia ti tira che sembra che i bottoni stiano per mitragliare in giro, è una questione di abbigliamento, che è un altro discorso


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io manco mi incazzo, mi farebbe semplicemente pena. Che forse è peggio


Ma tu non capisci un cazzo che sei una balena spiaggiata e vivi di amor romatico per il vicino malato in punto di morte (che però poi non è muerto), MA CAZZODIO esistono persone, non necessariamente malvage e superficiali, che vogliono stare con una persona che, tra le altre, fisicamente trovano gradevole. Se mo' a te ed al tizio che ti scopa adesso fotte sega se magari sembrate rispettivamente Dumbo e il topino del circo che gli volava in groppa, NON TUTTI SONO COSI' e certe persone ci tengono ad avere un amante gradevole anche per gli occhi.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e infatti mi sono incazzata e per un po' ci siamo lasciati.
> tuttavia, al di là della mia storia ecc. qui si parlava genericamente di un principio.


Di principi ed amor cortese fa troppo caldo per parlar, mio dolce casatiello.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di principi ed amor cortese fa troppo caldo per parlar, *mio dolce casatiello.*


mi stai dando della cicciona?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi stai dando della cicciona?


E tanto chettefreca.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, io mi incazzerei se il mio fidanzato mi dicesse che non si sente più attratto da me con qualche chilo in più.


Sarebbe poco carino se te lo dicesse, e soprattutto se fosse vero. Ma ci sono dei canoni che sono della società stessa, e fino a prova contraria la bellezza non è proclamata con la ciccia. O si?

E poi, secondo me fino a quando si parla di qualche chilo il problema non dovrebbe sussistere. Se i chili "diventano" troppi oltre l'aspetto fisico "che è cambiato rispetto a prima" subentra anche il fattore salute 

Ma poi, possiamo essere liberi di essere quello che siamo, di piacerci ciò che ci piace? Grasso, magro etc saranno fattori esclusivamente soggettivi? Oh a me la donna piace magra, io mi piaccio magro, che faccio nascondo alla mia donna che la donna mi piace magra e lei nasconde a me che gli piaccio magro o grosso? Ed essendo una coppia compiacersi quel tanto sforzandosi un poco, un poco eh, per soddisfare il partner che è una bestemmia? 

Sarebbe di cattivo gusto, estremamente di cattivo gusto fregarsene del parere del partner. E di cattivo gusto sarebbe se il partner non accettasse eventuali cambiamenti di chi è ingrassato o dimagrito. Dico, una via di mezzo che si chiama discussione, no?


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tanto chettefreca.


niente.

:blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> niente.
> 
> :blank::blank::blank:


Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahah!


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe poco carino se te lo dicesse, e soprattutto se fosse vero. Ma ci sono dei canoni che sono della società stessa, e fino a prova contraria la bellezza non è proclamata con la ciccia. O si?
> 
> E poi, secondo me fino a quando si parla di qualche chilo il problema non dovrebbe sussistere. Se i chili "diventano" troppi oltre l'aspetto fisico "che è cambiato rispetto a prima" subentra anche il fattore salute
> 
> ...


tu ovviamente puoi avere i gusti che vuoi e, come dici anche tu, non c'è di male a far notare una cosa con tatto al proprio partner.
se tua moglie ingrassa 5 chili e le dici che il sesso con lei non ti piace più, così, a naso, mi sa che ti tira una cosa appresso. 

sulla questione della salute, a me è sempre sembrato un argomento capziosino.
appena si parla di chili in più ecco tutti pronti a diventare paladini del salutismo.
secondo me c'è un sottofondo di non accettazione edulcorato.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu ovviamente puoi avere i gusti che vuoi e, come dici anche tu, non c'è di male a far notare una cosa con tatto al proprio partner.
> se tua moglie ingrassa 5 chili e le dici che il sesso con lei non ti piace più, così, a naso, mi sa che ti tira una cosa appresso.
> 
> sulla questione della salute, a me è sempre sembrato un argomento capziosino.
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te. Sarebbe bello dichiarare e basta. 

A me per esempio gli uomini in sovrappeso, con la pancia in particolare, mi mettono in difficoltà. Nel senso che posso trovarli interessanti. Ma dal punto di vista fisico sarebbe un vincolo. A me piacciono i fisici scattanti. Abili nel muoversi. 

E in più non mi fiderei di un uomo che non si prende cura del suo corpo. Mangiando bene e tenendolo in forma. 

Penso sia un segnale del fatto che non si prenda cura anche di altre parti di sè. E non mi darebbe più di tanta affidabilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Sarebbe bello dichiarare e basta.
> 
> A me per esempio gli uomini in sovrappeso, con la pancia in particolare, mi mettono in difficoltà. Nel senso che posso trovarli interessanti. Ma dal punto di vista fisico sarebbe un vincolo. A me piacciono i fisici scattanti. Abili nel muoversi.
> 
> ...


Format C:


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Format C:


Hai la pancia?


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai la pancia?


Un po', ma fortunatamente ho le spalle grosse e non si nota.


----------



## Tessa (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, io mi incazzerei se il mio fidanzato mi dicesse che non si sente più attratto da me con qualche chilo in più.


E faresti bene.
La scusa del non fare sesso perché l'altro si è ingrassato è il primo passo della mostrizzazione.
Non credo che i sospetti di Zagor siano del tutto infondati.

Ciò detto lasciarsi andare nell'aspetto non dovrebbe farlo nessuno, che non è che ora che stiamo insieme da eoni tu puoi trasformarti nell'uomo di Neanderthal, e che mi deve andar bene tutto!


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un po', ma fortunatamente ho le spalle grosse e non si nota.


E' la valutazione di quel po'...


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

La moglie di Zagor gli fa notare che si è lasciato andare.
Zagor è affogato nella routine, e tenta di fagocitare la moglie nella sua dimensione abitudinaria attraverso un controllo esaperante.
Non è coi lacci che si tiene legata una persona, e nemmeno con i contratti, con i patti, con le abitudini, con i diritti e i doveri, ma amando se stessi ogni giorno quel che serve per far sì che gli altri amino noi. Zagor sa che sua moglie è potenzialmente "amabile" dagli altri per questo, e tenta di riportarla a sé costruendole una cuccia col guinzaglio. Zagor deve imparare ad amare se stesso: una bella dieta, tanto per cominciare e ritrovi un po' di sicurezza di sè e nelle sue potenzialità. Non è tutto, ma è almeno un inizio di un percorso un po' diverso dal suo.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' la valutazione di quel po'...


Non si nota. L'ho scritto. Ma se anche si notasse, sti cazzi. E poi è una cazzata proprio quello che scrivi. Qua ti fanno gli appalusi per ogni post da millemila caratteri uno più soporifero dell'altro, ma devi tenere presente che per lo più qua stanno tutti male forte. Cioè, proprio il ragionamento logico che fai è da app del telefono, quelle che ti rispondo se gli chiedi qualcosa, hai presente? Stringhe programmate che però se poco poco esci da quello che puoi dirli non capiscono un cazzo. Ecco.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu ovviamente puoi avere i gusti che vuoi e, come dici anche tu, non c'è di male a far notare una cosa con tatto al proprio partner.
> se tua moglie ingrassa 5 chili e le dici che il sesso con lei non ti piace più, così, a naso, mi sa che ti tira una cosa appresso.
> 
> sulla questione della salute, a me è sempre sembrato un argomento capziosino.
> ...



Se mia moglie aumenta o diminuisce di peso entro certi limiti, lei stessa, senza che io le dica nulla sa bene che sotto l'aspetto attrazione non cambierebbe nulla. Come sa bene che se mi aumenta 15 kg l'attrazione comincerebbe a diminuire, parlo di attrazione che riguarda la "vista"che riguarda quella sfera sensazionale ed emozionale di parametri che io ho dentro. e viceversa eh. 

Capziosino? E perchè scusa? Potrei anche io scrivere l'esatto contrario: Essere grassi non è un bene, e questo è un dato di fatto.Essere grassi vuol dire essere soggetti a più patologie, e questo è un dato di fatto. Essere magri è per la società indice di bellezza, e anche questo è un dato di fatto. Essere magri vuol dire stare bene in salute, e questo è un dato di fatto. 
In questa maniera non sono capzioso, in questa maniera la soggettività se ne va a farsi.....  In questa maniera eliminiamo a priori qualsiasi discussione-motivazione  possa portare chi è magro o grasso. E a questo punto si che mi aspetterei qualche piatto in testa da parte di mia moglie. Con ragione anche.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non si nota. E poi è una cazzata proprio quello che scrivi. Qua ti fanno gli appalusi per ogni post da millemila caratteri uno più soporifero dell'altro, ma devi tenere presente che per lo più qua stanno tutti male forte. Cioè, proprio il ragionamento logico che fai è da app del telefono, quelle che ti rispondo se gli chiedi qualcosa, hai presente? Stringhe programmate che però se poco poco esci da quello che puoi dirli non capiscono un cazzo. Ecco.


In effetti senza la logica non funziono benissimo.

Ma torniamo alla tua pancia....

Che non si noti, non significhi che non ci sia. 

E poi dipende dalla pancia che è. 

E'molle e flaccida?
O sotto c'è almeno un po' di muscolo?

giusto a far sentire, non notare, sentire un po' di tensione...almeno un po' eh. 

Mica che compensi con la durezza del dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu ovviamente puoi avere i gusti che vuoi e, come dici anche tu, non c'è di male a far notare una cosa con tatto al proprio partner.
> se tua moglie ingrassa 5 chili e le dici che il sesso con lei non ti piace più, così, a naso, mi sa che ti tira una cosa appresso.
> 
> sulla questione della salute, a me è sempre sembrato un argomento capziosino.
> ...


Si probabile gli tira una padella  ti quoto anche sul secondo concetto a meno che uno non si allarmi anche di un eccessiva magrezza del partner ...


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mia moglie aumenta o diminuisce di peso entro certi limiti, lei stessa, senza che io le dica nulla sa bene che sotto l'aspetto attrazione non cambierebbe nulla. Come sa bene che se mi aumenta 15 kg l'attrazione comincerebbe a diminuire, parlo di attrazione che riguarda la "vista"che riguarda quella sfera sensazionale ed emozionale di parametri che io ho dentro. e viceversa eh.
> 
> Capziosino? E perchè scusa? Potrei anche io scrivere l'esatto contrario: Essere grassi non è un bene, e questo è un dato di fatto.Essere grassi vuol dire essere soggetti a più patologie, e questo è un dato di fatto. Essere magri è per la società indice di bellezza, e anche questo è un dato di fatto. Essere magri vuol dire stare bene in salute, e questo è un dato di fatto.
> In questa maniera non sono capzioso, in questa maniera la soggettività se ne va a farsi.....  In questa maniera eliminiamo a priori qualsiasi discussione-motivazione  possa portare chi è magro o grasso. E a questo punto si che mi aspetterei qualche piatto in testa da parte di mia moglie. Con ragione anche.


quando parlavo di capziosità non mi riferivo specificatamente a te, ma in generale ad un atteggiamento che ho notato.
sul fatto che l'essere grassi o magri sia un bene ecc. mi spiace ma è un sentiero su cui personalmente non ti seguo.
è chiaro che se uno pesa 100 chili andrà incontro a una serie di problemi di salute, ma quello è un estremo.
a volte anche un semplice sovrappeso di qualche chilo fa scattare la solita litania del benessere e via così.
io sono magra (anche se l'odioso joey mi ha dato del casatiello e perciò non gli parlerò mai più) ma, che ne so, fumo. 
sull'indice di bellezza ti seguo ancora meno, i canoni eterodiretti non mi interessano e penso che siano vieppiù fasulli e per nulla rispondenti agli uomini e alle donne che incontro normalmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti senza la logica non funziono benissimo.
> 
> Ma torniamo alla tua pancia....
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah! Ma che vuoi sapere, come sono? Non sono un palestrato. Non sono neanche grasso. Sono grosso. Sotto la pancia c'è del duro ma la pancia c'è, non ho certo il six pack. Sono perennemente a dieta proprio perchè sono pigro come la merda epperò mi piace mangiare (e cucinare). Quindi sto attento in maniera costante, anche se di indole sono un goloso/godurioso/edonista e quindi capirai, sto sempre incazzato (GRRR). Finito con me.
E' che ragionate proprio a culo, da un estremo all'altro. Una che non gliene fotte nulla dell'aspetto fisico (ma ti sei innamorato di un corpo o di una persona - una roba da tirarle una carrettata di letame) e tu che se uno ha la panza scarsa cura di sè (che è effettivamente il passo logico che non tiene conto di enne fattori insiti nella natura umana - esattamante come le app di "intelligenza" artificiale che girano per routine e di intelligenza poi hanno ben poco). Che palle. Vi odio tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non capisci un cazzo che sei una balena spiaggiata e vivi di amor romatico per il vicino malato in punto di morte (*che però poi non è muerto*), MA CAZZODIO esistono persone, non necessariamente malvage e superficiali, che vogliono stare con una persona che, tra le altre, fisicamente trovano gradevole. Se mo' a te ed al tizio che ti scopa adesso fotte sega se magari sembrate rispettivamente Dumbo e il topino del circo che gli volava in groppa, NON TUTTI SONO COSI' e certe persone ci tengono ad avere un amante gradevole anche per gli occhi.


Ma infatti so che esistono mica dico di no e ci mancherebbe
Ho solo detto che non vorrei una persona così al mio fianco. Fine
sul grassetto: ringraziando Dio


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> tu ovviamente puoi avere i gusti che vuoi e, come dici anche tu, non c'è di male a far notare una cosa con tatto al proprio partner.
> se tua moglie ingrassa 5 chili e le dici che il sesso con lei non ti piace più, così, a naso, mi sa che ti tira una cosa appresso.
> 
> sulla questione della salute, a me è sempre sembrato un argomento capziosino.
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La moglie di Zagor gli fa notare che si è lasciato andare.
> Zagor è affogato nella routine, e tenta di fagocitare la moglie nella sua dimensione abitudinaria attraverso un controllo esaperante.
> Non è coi lacci che si tiene legata una persona, e nemmeno con i contratti, con i patti, con le abitudini, con i diritti e i doveri, ma amando se stessi ogni giorno quel che serve per far sì che gli altri amino noi. Zagor sa che sua moglie è potenzialmente "amabile" dagli altri per questo, e tenta di riportarla a sé costruendole una cuccia col guinzaglio. Zagor deve imparare ad amare se stesso: *una bella dieta, tanto per cominciare e ritrovi un po' di sicurezza di sè e nelle sue potenzialità*. Non è tutto, ma è almeno un inizio di un percorso un po' diverso dal suo.


ammazzatemi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Possono essere tanti o pochi, dipende dal fisico. Se sta tizia li ha notati pur vedendo costantemente il nostro amico investigatore del brivido tutti i giorni, evidentemente pochi pochi per lui non sono. So che ti pare una roba assurda ma i chiappardoni culoni a pera magari non piacciono a tutti.


Chissà se la moglie di Tardelli lo ha mollato.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahah! Ma che vuoi sapere, come sono? Non sono un palestrato. Non sono neanche grasso. Sono grosso. Sotto la pancia c'è del duro ma la pancia c'è, non ho certo il six pack. Sono perennemente a dieta proprio perchè sono pigro come la merda epperò mi piace mangiare (e cucinare). Quindi sto attento in maniera costante, anche se di indole sono un goloso/godurioso/edonista e quindi capirai, sto sempre incazzato (GRRR). Finito con me.
> E' che ragionate proprio a culo, da un estremo all'altro. Una che non gliene fotte nulla dell'aspetto fisico (ma ti sei innamorato di un corpo o di una persona - una roba da tirarle una carrettata di letame) e tu che se uno ha la panza scarsa cura di sè (che è effettivamente il passo logico che non tiene conto di enne fattori insiti nella natura umana - esattamante come le app di "intelligenza" artificiale che girano per routine e di intelligenza poi hanno ben poco). Che palle. Vi odio tutti.


Ma a me non piacciono i palestrati.
Quella è esasperazione della cura. E poi sulla lunga si sgonfiano anche e diventano flaccidi. Oltre ad essere spesso fissati. 

Io parlo di fisici agili e scattanti. Che si sanno muovere bene, sanno fare con il corpo. Che il corpo deve dal mio punto di vista deve avere piacevolezza. Al tatto, innanzitutto, poi la vista, l'odore, il sapore. 
Non riuscirei a relazionarmici io con un corpo che non mi stimola sotto tutti questi punti di vista. 

Rimarrebbe un uomo interessante con cui scambiare parole. Ma la parte fisica per me ha importanza. Tanto come quella mentale. Se voglio un uomo lo voglio tutto. E anche fisicamente deve coinvolgermi. 

Su sotto la pancia c'è del duro non commento, che nn capisco se è un doppio senso cazzocentrico o meno...(problemi da app!)

E io non ti odio. 

E capisco l'incazzatura!! Le diete sono un pacco...e non servono ad un cazzo fra l'altro. Se non ci si associa il muoversi. Muoversi eh...mica palestra!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà se la moglie di Tardelli lo ha mollato.


Tardelli chi? Il giocatore?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tardelli chi? Il giocatore?


E chi se no, mio cugino?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà se la moglie di Tardelli lo ha mollato.


Mi sembra di no. Ma tanto il discorso verte sul valore  che dai all'immagine rispetto ad altro. C'è chi considera l'immagine possibile,net come stereotipo di bellezza riconosciuta dalla massa  una condizione "sine qua non" necessaria, non predominante ma importante. Chi invece considera altre parametri  importanti  nel rapporto di coppia. Non è un mistero che sia così, la cosa importante resta sapere chi è l'altro e capire se è sulla  nostra stessa lunghezza d'onda.  c uno fissato con il fisico accanto ad una che se ne frega o che non sta sulla bilancia ogni due per tre, o viceversa,  li vedo assortiti male e alla lunga la diversità di vedute si paga.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi se no, mio cugino?


Se fosse stato tuo cugino sarebbe evidentemente stato Tardo e punto. E che ha fatto il simpatico Tardelli?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti senza la logica non funziono benissimo.
> 
> Ma torniamo alla tua pancia....
> 
> ...


ma cmq: sotto la panza la mazza avanza diceva mio nonno


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Prendersi cura di sé e dell'altro, anche rispetto al peso, non ha nulla a che fare con  "sesso non più piacevole".
Si è attratti anche da un corpo ma se sei in una relazione poi l'attrazione deve derivare da altro, altrimenti l'eccitazione nasce da un compiacimento narcisistico.
In sintesi: fanculo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fosse stato tuo cugino sarebbe evidentemente stato Tardo e punto. E che ha fatto il simpatico Tardelli?


Googla immagini e vedi.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma cmq: sotto la panza la mazza avanza diceva mio nonno


amore per te. :inlove:


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma cmq: sotto la panza la mazza avanza diceva mio nonno


da me invece c'è un altro detto:

"ecco il male dell'agnello...cresce la pancia cala il pisello!" 

aahhh...la saggezza popolare che coniuga gli estremi!!


----------



## zagor (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La moglie di Zagor gli fa notare che si è lasciato andare.
> Zagor è affogato nella routine, e tenta di fagocitare la moglie nella sua dimensione abitudinaria attraverso un controllo esaperante.
> Non è coi lacci che si tiene legata una persona, e nemmeno con i contratti, con i patti, con le abitudini, con i diritti e i doveri, ma amando se stessi ogni giorno quel che serve per far sì che gli altri amino noi. Zagor sa che sua moglie è potenzialmente "amabile" dagli altri per questo, e tenta di riportarla a sé costruendole una cuccia col guinzaglio. Zagor deve imparare ad amare se stesso: una bella dieta, tanto per cominciare e ritrovi un po' di sicurezza di sè e nelle sue potenzialità. Non è tutto, ma è almeno un inizio di un percorso un po' diverso dal suo.



Scelgo questa affermazione per puntualizzare. Ovvio che due persone invecchino in modo differente e con tempi diversi. Lei è uguale ad allora, mentre io, complice un lavoro più logorante, ed il fatto di aver smesso di fumare , ho perso un po di punti. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io, onestamente, mi sono sentito attratto da lei inizialmente perchè era bella, salvo poi, naturalmente,  valutare cultura ed intelligenza. Lei invece ha fatto il percorso opposto. Ha scartato decine (davvero) di ragazzi alti ed abbronzati, perchè  "intelligenti come oche ed affidabili come una Skoda". Quindi, già si partiva da presupposti diametralmente opposti: io non sono mai stato bellissimo (carino si, dai....), lei si. Per rispondere a Banshee, io non cerco nulla.....quello che ho è il massimo che mai avrei voluto da ragazzino.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> amore per te. :inlove:





ipazia ha detto:


> da me invece c'è un altro detto:
> 
> "ecco il male dell'agnello...cresce la pancia cala il pisello!"
> 
> aahhh...la saggezza popolare che coniuga gli estremi!!


a me un po di panciotti piace in realta, specialmente quando posso leggere o faree le mie cose che mi richiedono la posizione sdraiata, e' comodo usarla come cuscino
abrorro I palestrati....troppo duri
a me piace la sofficezza 

(che poi la palestrata sono io )


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendersi cura di sé e dell'altro, anche rispetto al peso, non ha nulla a che fare con  "sesso non più piacevole".
> Si è attratti anche da un corpo ma se sei in una relazione poi l'attrazione deve derivare da altro, altrimenti l'eccitazione nasce da un compiacimento narcisistico.
> In sintesi: fanculo.


Ma tu riusciresti a relazionarti con un corpo che non ti piace? 

Io troverei frustrante aver voglia di relazionarmi con un intero, e poi trovarmi un corpo che non mi stimola e non mi eccita. Ancor di più se quel corpo prima mi piaceva e molto. 
E lo direi. 

Magari delicatamente. Ma lo direi . 

Che l'eccitazione sono d'accordo, non deriva totalmente dal corpo, ma poi quel corpo lo vorrei toccare, guardare, leccare, annusare e trarne piacere. Da tutti i sensi.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Googla immagini e vedi.


E capirai, sta meglio adesso che prima che pesava venti chili bagnato. Ma vaffanculo va', sciura.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma cmq: sotto la panza la mazza avanza diceva mio nonno


Un mio collega ripeteva " uomo di panza, uomo di sostanza" ... Ovviamente aveva una bella panzetta :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un mio collega ripeteva " *uomo di panza, uomo di sostanza*" ... Ovviamente aveva una bella panzetta :mexican:


verissimo questo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendersi cura di sé e dell'altro, anche rispetto al peso, non ha nulla a che fare con  "sesso non più piacevole".
> Si è attratti anche da un corpo ma se sei in una relazione poi l'attrazione deve derivare da altro, altrimenti l'eccitazione nasce da un compiacimento narcisistico.
> In sintesi: fanculo.


VERDE
soprattutto per il fanculo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prendersi cura di sé e dell'altro, anche rispetto al peso, non ha nulla a che fare con  "sesso non più piacevole".
> Si è attratti anche da un corpo ma se sei in una relazione poi l'attrazione deve derivare da altro, altrimenti l'eccitazione nasce da un compiacimento narcisistico.
> In sintesi: fanculo.


La sintesi è chiarissima :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu riusciresti a relazionarti con un corpo che non ti piace?
> 
> Io troverei frustrante aver voglia di relazionarmi con un intero, e poi trovarmi un corpo che non mi stimola e non mi eccita. Ancor di più se quel corpo prima mi piaceva e molto.
> E lo direi.
> ...


si ma non e' certo la panza a fare la differenza. per es panzarotto e' sempre stato molto in forma , poi si e' lasciato molto andare (100 kg) ma a me non fregava davvero....poi durante la crisi a 36 anni si e' rimesso a giocare 4 cvolte a settimana a calico e mi e' sceso a 80 kg e niente piu panciotti....li mi e' calato ancora di piu....


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Scelgo questa affermazione per puntualizzare. Ovvio che due persone invecchino in modo differente e con tempi diversi. Lei è uguale ad allora, *mentre io, complice un lavoro più logorante, ed il fatto di aver smesso di fumare , ho perso un po di punti.* Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io, onestamente, mi sono sentito attratto da lei inizialmente perchè era bella, salvo poi, naturalmente,  valutare cultura ed intelligenza. Lei invece ha fatto il percorso opposto. Ha scartato decine (davvero) di ragazzi alti ed abbronzati, perchè  "intelligenti come oche ed affidabili come una Skoda". Quindi, già si partiva da presupposti diametralmente opposti: io non sono mai stato bellissimo (carino si, dai....), lei si. Per rispondere a Banshee, io non cerco nulla.....quello che ho è il massimo che mai avrei voluto da ragazzino.


scusa l'OT zagor

in questo caso hai eliminato un fattore di rischio nei confronti delle famigerate malattie cardiovascolari, la cui prevenzione affligge i paladini del "grasso = malato", altroché qualche chilo in più. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ma tu riusciresti a relazionarti con un corpo che non ti piace?
> *
> Io troverei frustrante aver voglia di relazionarmi con un intero, e poi trovarmi un corpo che non mi stimola e non mi eccita. Ancor di più se quel corpo prima mi piaceva e molto.
> E lo direi.
> ...


Non mi relazione con un corpo ma con una persona. Sono attratta dall'interno e non dall'esterno,
E' un mio limite
Ovvio che vedo e conosco fighi da paura ma del loro corpo frega zero se non mi stimolano interesse curiosità voglia di conoscerli
Se stimoli tutto questo il tuo fisico per me ha importanza -20.
L'eccitazione in me non è mai partita dalla vista
Forse per questo non sono in grado di scopare con uno che ho conosciuto la sera stessa. Perchè dovrei fermarmi a quello che vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma non e' certo la panza a fare la differenza. per es panzarotto e' sempre stato molto in forma , poi si e' lasciato molto andare (100 kg) ma a me non fregava davvero....poi durante la crisi a 36 anni si e' rimesso a giocare 4 cvolte a settimana a calico e mi e' sceso a 80 kg e niente piu panciotti....li mi e' calato ancora di piu....


Ma tu che cazzo di voce in capitolo hai che ti sarebbe piaciuto pure spalmato di merda addosso. E basta con sto panzarotto che quello è un coglione patentato che non t'ha fatto che male.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu che cazzo di voce in capitolo hai che ti sarebbe piaciuto pure spalmato di merda addosso. E basta con sto panzarotto che quello è un coglione patentato che non t'ha fatto che male.


:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma a me non piacciono i palestrati.
> Quella è esasperazione della cura. E poi sulla lunga si sgonfiano anche e diventano flaccidi. Oltre ad essere spesso fissati.
> 
> Io parlo di fisici agili e scattanti. Che si sanno muovere bene, sanno fare con il corpo. Che il corpo deve dal mio punto di vista deve avere piacevolezza. Al tatto, innanzitutto, poi la vista, l'odore, il sapore.
> ...


Per me è l'inverso se non c'è inizialmente una parte mentale che mi pija può essere il più bello, non mi smuove di una virgola, e non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione, nemmeno se si propone ed è successo. Sarà che l'uomo che ho amato di più era proprio bruttino  a me ovviamente piaceva da morire.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Mah...a me un uomo piace tutto. E penso sia importante. Per me. 

Non è un canone di bellezza. E proprio una questione di gradevolezza PER ME. Che probabilmente per i canoni gli uomini che ho avuto non erano belli. Ma non è questo a cui faccio riferimento.

Io mi riferisco proprio al piacere. Di toccare. Guardare. Leccare. Annusare. 
E anche di immaginare. 
E voglio immaginare su un immagine reale. Che già la edulcoro con l'intesa mentale. 

Il corpo di un uomo deve darmi piacere. Non soltanto provocarmelo. 

Ed è importante tanto quanto il fatto che mi piaccia anche mentalmente. 

Se un uomo mi piace principalmente mentalmente magari anche tanto e il suo fisico mi spegne, è la relazione che ho con lui che cambia. Diventa altro. Ma non un compagno, uomo e maschio, con cui condivido mente e corpo. 

E non riesco, proprio non riesco a fare che l'intesa mentale diventi una specie di velo che copre il resto. 

Insomma. Non è tanto questione di priorità. Quanto di insieme. 
Un uomo lo voglio proprio tutto. Se no mi prendo i pezzettini. 

Ma questo l'ho già fatto. E non mi ha dato più di tanta soddisfazione.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi relazione con un corpo ma con una persona. Sono attratta dall'interno e non dall'esterno,
> E' un mio limite
> Ovvio che vedo e conosco fighi da paura ma del loro corpo frega zero se non mi stimolano interesse curiosità voglia di conoscerli
> Se stimoli tutto questo il tuo fisico per me ha importanza -20.
> ...


E' un po' una provocazione...ma anche chiarire un po'. 

Una persona è un intero. Dal mio punto di vista. Mente corpo. Se vogliamo mettiamoci anche lo spirito. 
Ed è vero che l'intero è più della somma delle singole parti, ma le parti non scompaiono nell'intero.  

E quando tocchi, lecchi, annusi, con cosa ti relazioni?
Io mi relaziono col corpo. E mi deve piacere. Per poterlo toccare, leccare e annusare. Deve darmi piacere il farlo. 

per quanto riguarda lo scopare una prima sera...non è mai stata la vista a guidarmi. Ma il gioco. E il toccare. E l'annusare.
Non ho un buon rapporto con la vista.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...a me un uomo piace tutto. E penso sia importante. Per me.
> 
> Non è un canone di bellezza. E proprio una questione di gradevolezza PER ME. Che probabilmente per i canoni gli uomini che ho avuto non erano belli. Ma non è questo a cui faccio riferimento.
> 
> ...


Non copre proprio nulla se intendi che nasconde. Semplicemente è l'intesa che mentale che mi fa piacere e desiderare un uomo e s quel punto l'aspetto è relativo. Perché desidero lui e lui per me é la sua personalità il suo essere. 
Esempio banalissimo: il mio amante fisicamente è segnato molto dalla malattia e dai farmaci. La mia attrazione per lui è intatta proprio perché lui non é cambiatp


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non copre proprio nulla se intendi che nasconde. Semplicemente è l'intesa che mentale che mi fa piacere e desiderare un uomo e s quel punto l'aspetto è relativo. Perché desidero lui e lui per me é la sua personalità il suo essere.


E nel suo essere il corpo è escluso?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non copre proprio nulla se intendi che nasconde. Semplicemente è l'intesa che mentale che mi fa piacere e desiderare un uomo e s quel punto l'aspetto è relativo. Perché desidero lui e lui per me é la sua personalità il suo essere.


ok, poi pero te lo ritrovi gnudo tutto deforme, il culo extra peloso (proprio le chiappette dico)
che puzza e magari ha un brutto pisellino
che fai?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu riusciresti a relazionarti con un corpo che non ti piace?
> 
> Io troverei frustrante aver voglia di relazionarmi con un intero, e poi trovarmi un corpo che non mi stimola e non mi eccita. Ancor di più se quel corpo prima mi piaceva e molto.
> E lo direi.
> ...


Una persona nuova non so. Una persona che conosco sì. Diventa davvero irrilevante.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ok, poi pero te lo ritrovi gnudo tutto deforme, il culo extra peloso (proprio le chiappette dico)
> che puzza e magari ha un brutto pisellino
> che fai?


E' che si confonde, secondo me, il canone di bellezza con il piacere di un corpo che piace.

A me un uomo piace toccarlo. Annusarlo. Leccarlo. E godere di questo.
Mi piace guardarmelo nudo e godere di quello che vedo.

Poi può pure essere brutto per il resto del mondo. 

Ma a me deve piacere. 

Se no per me è un amico con cui ogni tanto scambio fisicità che non mi piace principalmente per onorare la gradevolezza dell'essere interiore.  

E allora vale anche il contrario. Un figo (secondo i miei canoni) con cui scambio gradevolezza dell'essere che non sento per onorare la fisicità che mi fa scattare l'ormone. 

E secondo me c'è spazio per tutto.

Però se penso ad un uomo che voglio avere vicino. Deve piacermi tutto. Corpo. Mente. E anche spirito. 
E prescindo dai canoni del mondo. Sono canoni miei. Che onoro.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona nuova non so. Una persona che conosco sì. Diventa davvero irrilevante.


Io mica tanto invece. Il corpo deve piacermi. E mi piace che evolva insieme al resto. In una relazione. 

E' cura dell'intero per me. 

Dimenticarsi del corpo è dimenticarsi di una parte fondante l'essere. 

E lo dico cognizione di causa. Il mio l'ho dimenticato per un sacco. Non stavo bene. E non mi prendevo cura di me. 

Un uomo vicino, deve sapersi prendere in carico tutto intero. A prescindere da me. 

E aver cura del proprio corpo. Muovendolo, usandolo, standoci nel mondo, io la trovo una componente importante. 

E che sia chiaro. non parlo di canoni. Parlo proprio di considerazione del proprio corpo. Che anche col suo corpo comunica. A se stesso e nel mondo e a me. 
Che per esempio è anche saper mangiare bene e non riempirsi di cagate.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2015)

per mantenere l'attrazione sessuale la cura del proprio corpo serve eccome , senza ipocrisie di sorta.
fra l'altro non solo per l'eccitazione dell'altro ma anche per la propria perché chi non si piace più ha meno desiderio


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Scelgo questa affermazione per puntualizzare. Ovvio che due persone invecchino in modo differente e con tempi diversi. L*ei è uguale ad allora*, mentre io, complice un lavoro più logorante, ed il fatto di aver smesso di fumare , *ho perso un po di punt*i. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io, onestamente, mi sono sentito attratto da lei inizialmente perchè era bella, salvo poi, naturalmente,  valutare cultura ed intelligenza. Lei invece ha fatto il percorso opposto. Ha scartato decine (davvero) di ragazzi alti ed abbronzati, perchè  "intelligenti come oche ed affidabili come una Skoda". Quindi, già si partiva da presupposti diametralmente opposti: *io non sono mai stato bellissimo (carino si, dai....), lei si.* Per rispondere a Banshee, io non cerco nulla.....quello che ho è il massimo che mai avrei voluto da ragazzino.



Tu non sei sicuro di te in rapporto a lei.
Non lo sei mai stato.
Pancetta di oggi a parte.
Parli come un miracolato.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che si confonde, secondo me, il canone di bellezza con il piacere di un corpo che piace.
> 
> A me un uomo piace toccarlo. Annusarlo. Leccarlo. E godere di questo.
> Mi piace guardarmelo nudo e godere di quello che vedo.
> ...


Il neretto è un'ottima sintesi per i prossimi 36.500 messaggi che seguiranno.
(da parte di tutti)


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Talvolta io mi chiedo se abbiamo subito un'invasione aliena o se l'aliena sono io e non lo so.
> Non voglio fare del sarcasmo.
> Assolutamente non voglio irridere.
> Ma per me l'idea di un rapporto esula il sospetto.
> ...


Ok, finalmente dopo anni trovo il coraggio di dirlo: Sbrì, sposami! 

PS: Volevo darti la reputazione, ma dice che_ "devo darla un po' in giro". _
Questo sistema è geniale, contiene la spiegazione (e, talvolta, anche la soluzione) a tutti i vostri disagi e non ve ne siete mai accorti. Tsè.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ammazzatemi


Ma non vedi che si sente Calimero?
Lei bella lui sfigatello panzettato.
Non esiste.
La ciccetta si deve accompagnare all'orgoglio del lardo costante, non alla vergogna del "mi sono lasciato andare lei no" e quindi mi sento inferiore e siccome mi sento inferiore ho paura che ne scelga uno migliore e la controllo 24h su 24. 
Se uno si sente inferiore diventa inferiore anche per gli altri, moglie compresa.
Poi a questo punto non so se bastano quei 7 o 8 chili in meno a ridargli sicurezza, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mah...a me un uomo piace tutto. E penso sia importante. Per me.
> 
> Non è un canone di bellezza. E proprio una questione di gradevolezza PER ME. Che probabilmente per i canoni gli uomini che ho avuto non erano belli. Ma non è questo a cui faccio riferimento.
> 
> ...


Ma anche io lo voglio, tutto nell'insieme, mi è sempre capitato di essere colpita e affondata dalla capacità intellettiva e per questo ho cominciato a fantasticare su un uomo  e a voler provare cosa fosse anche tra le lenzuola. Non mi è mai interessato se avesse o meno le maniglie dell'amore, il naso storto, troppo alto, troppo basso, panza o non panza. Per me non è innaturale , viene da se. Anche io mi prendo l'intero ci mancherebbe  però so che sessualmente mi eccito perché voglio quella mente con corpo annesso e se è imperfetto il corpo ... chissenefrega manco io lo sono


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per mantenere l'attrazione sessuale la cura del proprio corpo serve eccome , senza ipocrisie di sorta.
> fra l'altro non solo per l'eccitazione dell'altro ma anche per la propria perché chi non si piace più ha meno desiderio


ah eccoti 
mancavi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un po' una provocazione...ma anche chiarire un po'.
> 
> Una persona è un intero. Dal mio punto di vista. Mente corpo. Se vogliamo mettiamoci anche lo spirito.
> Ed è vero che l'intero è più della somma delle singole parti, ma le parti non scompaiono nell'intero.
> ...


Certo che ci si relaziona con il corpo ma perché quel corpo appartiene a quella mente non potrei leccare uno solo perché è bello perché non mi interessa questo aspetto basico ( per me, ovviamente)


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' che si confonde, secondo me, il canone di bellezza con il piacere di un corpo che piace.
> 
> A me un uomo piace toccarlo. Annusarlo. Leccarlo. E godere di questo.
> Mi piace guardarmelo nudo e godere di quello che vedo.
> ...


Ma qui siamo d'accordo ma appunto se ti piace in Toto che ti frega della panza, questo non comprendo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mica tanto invece. Il corpo deve piacermi. E mi piace che evolva insieme al resto. In una relazione.
> 
> E' cura dell'intero per me.
> 
> ...


Sull'ultima frase siamo d'accordo. :up:


----------



## banshee (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Scelgo questa affermazione per puntualizzare. Ovvio che due persone invecchino in modo differente e con tempi diversi. Lei è uguale ad allora, mentre io, complice un lavoro più logorante, ed il fatto di aver smesso di fumare , ho perso un po di punti. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che io, onestamente, mi sono sentito attratto da lei inizialmente perchè era bella, salvo poi, naturalmente,  valutare cultura ed intelligenza. Lei invece ha fatto il percorso opposto. Ha scartato decine (davvero) di ragazzi alti ed abbronzati, perchè  "intelligenti come oche ed affidabili come una Skoda". Quindi, già si partiva da presupposti diametralmente opposti: io non sono mai stato bellissimo (carino si, dai....), lei si. Per rispondere a Banshee, io non cerco nulla.....quello che ho è il massimo che mai avrei voluto da ragazzino.


Ok... Sai solitamente chi è abituato ai sotterfugi è il primo che ne vede ovunque..
Non è il tuo caso, ok. Lei è molto attraente , tu ti senti meno attraente rispetto a lei, ma questo non è garanzia di possibile tradimento...
Mo per essere banali: la Ferilli è stata tradita dal marito eh? 

Quoto Danny sul fatto che non puoi tormentarla con le ipotesi di presunti tradimenti per questo..


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che si sente Calimero?
> Lei bella lui sfigatello panzettato.
> Non esiste.
> La ciccetta si deve accompagnare all'orgoglio del lardo costante, non alla vergogna del "mi sono lasciato andare lei no" e quindi mi sento inferiore e siccome mi sento inferiore ho paura che ne scelga uno migliore e la controllo 24h su 24.
> ...


Con la sua mentalità, non bastano. 

Così come non basterebbe un fisico forgiato da centinaia di ripetizioni di military press a tenerla lontana da un tizio qualsiasi (abbronzato o no!) che, perdonate la volgarità, la fa bagnare (ma perché sono al maaare... che avevate capito?) 

Zagor, tu la controlli perché hai paura, e sai da dove deriva la tua paura? Dal fatto che l'altro è la novità ed è indipendente da lei, e tu non lo sei più. 
Punto. Il problema è nella tua testa e nel modo in cui la concepisci.

E stai cercando di convincere il forum con la storia del piedistallo di bellezza e bla bla bla sul quale l'hai piazzata. Povera lei... attualmente si ritrova sposata a un controllore che studia le sue espressioni, quando invece avrebbe bisogno di un uomo. 

Sì, hai ragione: il problema sei tu. Perché dovresti riappropriarti della tua personalità senza preoccuparti minimamente del fatto che ti trombino la moglie (tanto non hai alcun potere su questa faccenda! sarà lei a scegliere la direzione di qualsiasi attrazione; tu eventualmente potresti solo subirla, e scegliere COME subirla).
Non sono i 10 kg in più il problema, ma il fatto che sei un suddito, un sottoposto, e che tu VOGLIA continuare ad esserlo (questa è la cosa più grave... preludio di sofferenze senza fine). Smetti di controllarla. 
Lo capisci che tanto se vuole tradirti, lo farà comunque? 
Ti sei già convinto che il problema sia quello che tua moglie ti ha spiegato: che ti sei lasciato andare. 
TU le credi? 
Certo che le credi, perché saresti disposto a tutto pur di tenertela e l'opinione che hai di te stesso dipende da come ti vedono i suoi occhi. 
E già questo, credimi, per tua moglie è un motivo sufficiente per desiderare un altro anche se di passabile avesse solo il fisico (anche se non lo ammetterebbe mai e tu dirai che è diversa perché ti ha scelto per l'intelligenza e bla bla bla). 

Dunque, qui ci sono i prossimi mesi della tua vita:
Ti metterai a dieta, soffrirai i morsi della fame e nel frattempo tua moglie avrà scandagliato ogni centimetro del... corpo di qualcun altro. E diventerà sempre più bella per te... irraggiungibile, sarà una Dea.
Cercherai di fare benissimo tutto quello che lei vuole, e a quel punto non la perderai (te lo garantisco), ma perderai te stesso molto più di quanto non ti sia già perso adesso, e non avrai più speranze. 

Vuoi metterti a dieta? Perfetto, è una buona cosa, ma serve a te. E' la tua mentalità (non i tuoi addominali) che fa la differenza nel tuo rapporto, perché è questa che si rifletterà su qualsiasi cosa farai, penserai e dirai.

Guarda la realtà... quella più dolorosa, quella che ti svela il senso del sospetto, del bisogno di controllarla, e della gelosia. 
Credi davvero che ciò che all'inizio ti rendeva irresistibile agli occhi di tua moglie fosse la tua intelligenza, affidabilità ed integrità? Uhm, sicuro che non fosse il fatto che non dipendevi dalla costante paura di perderla?


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per mantenere l'attrazione sessuale la cura del proprio corpo serve eccome , senza ipocrisie di sorta.
> fra l'altro non solo per l'eccitazione dell'altro ma anche per la propria perché chi non si piace più ha meno desiderio



ciao minerva, in questi giorni mi chiedevo proprio dove fossi.
tuttavia con questo post non sono d'accordo. 
o meglio, non capisco perché parlare di ipocrisie di sorta.
quello che ho scrittoio, per esempio, è esattamente ciò che penso.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Con la sua mentalità, non bastano.
> 
> Così come non basterebbe un fisico forgiato da centinaia di ripetizioni di military press a tenerla lontana da un tizio qualsiasi (abbronzato o no!) che, perdonate la volgarità, la fa bagnare (ma perché sono al maaare... che avevate capito?)
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto.

Ed in particolare i grassetti.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> C
> Zagor, tu la controlli perché hai paura, e sai da dove deriva la tua paura? Dal fatto che l'altro è la novità ed è indipendente da lei, e tu non lo sei più.
> 
> Credi davvero che ciò che all'inizio ti rendeva irresistibile agli occhi di tua moglie fosse la tua intelligenza, affidabilità ed integrità? Uhm, sicuro che non fosse il fatto che non dipendevi dalla costante paura di perderla?


Vabbé. mica attrai solo per quello.
E mica tradisci per la novità.
C'è che si cambia con gli anni e non ce ne si accorge mica, salvo il fatto che mentre si cambia un po' ci si è anche allontanati, e magari incontri qualcuno che in quel momento è più vicino a te di quanto lo sia la moglie/il marito.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per mantenere l'attrazione sessuale la cura del proprio corpo serve eccome , senza ipocrisie di sorta.
> fra l'altro non solo per l'eccitazione dell'altro ma anche per la propria perché chi non si piace più ha meno desiderio


Infatti la cosa fondamentale è piacersi. E bisogna accettare che c'è chi si piace anche se ha chili in più 



danny ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che si sente Calimero?
> Lei bella lui sfigatello panzettato.
> Non esiste.
> La ciccetta si deve accompagnare all'orgoglio del lardo costante, non alla vergogna del "mi sono lasciato andare lei no" e quindi mi sento inferiore e siccome mi sento inferiore ho paura che ne scelga uno migliore e la controllo 24h su 24.
> ...


ok ma se io gli scrivo di fanculizzarla e tu gli proponi di mettersi a dieta non ci siamo
Io se perdo 7 chili e per questo torna a scoparmi lo mando a fare in culo per direttissima



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma anche io lo voglio, tutto nell'insieme, mi è sempre capitato di essere colpita e affondata dalla capacità intellettiva e per questo ho cominciato a fantasticare su un uomo  e a voler provare cosa fosse anche tra le lenzuola. Non mi è mai interessato se avesse o meno le maniglie dell'amore, il naso storto, troppo alto, troppo basso, panza o non panza. Per me non è innaturale , viene da se. Anche io mi prendo l'intero ci mancherebbe  però so che sessualmente mi eccito perché voglio quella mente con corpo annesso e se è imperfetto il corpo ... chissenefrega manco io lo sono





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui siamo d'accordo ma appunto se ti piace in Toto che ti frega della panza, questo non comprendo


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che ci si relaziona con il corpo ma perché *quel corpo appartiene a quella mente* non potrei leccare uno solo perché è bello perché non mi interessa questo aspetto basico ( per me, ovviamente)


Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo. Il corpo, la mente e lo spirito non si appartengono. Ma si compenetrano. In interazione. E un o parla dell'altro e all'altro. E insieme interagiscono e comunicano con il mondo. Un corpo mal curato (e non sto parlando di canoni e di estetica!!!) parla della stima di sè e della cura di sè. E anche una mente mal curata fa lo stesso. Se io ADESSO (e dico adesso perchè ci ho sbattuto il naso con sta cosa) vedo che l'interazione fra le parti del sistema non è fluida ai miei occhi, alzo le orecchie. E non per valutare l'altro, ma per ascoltare ME. 

Detto questo, neanche io potrei leccare uno perchè è bello ma neanche potrei leccarlo perchè è intelligente. 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui siamo d'accordo ma appunto se ti piace in Toto che ti frega della panza, questo non comprendo


La panza è una provocazione. Anche se ci guardo a dire il vero. 

Ma semplicemente perchè un uomo che usa il suo corpo nel mondo, non ne ha. Non penso alla tartaruga e ai poster dei fighi oliati, che non mi fanno nessun effetto fra l'altro se non un certo senso di schifo al pensiero di far scivolare le mani su un corpo unto. E non penso ad un ideale di bellezza. Ma un corpo attivo, vivo e vibrante. Mi parla di un uomo che si sente. Che si sa toccare. Che si muove, che si sa. E a me fa impazzire un uomo che sa il suo corpo perchè egoisticamente presuppongo che lo sappia usare anche con me. 
Se poi alla prova dei fatti e solo forma e apparenza, ai miei occhi è come se avesse la panza anche se ha la tartaruga.
Mi piacciono uomini interi, che sanno giocare con se stessi innanzitutto. Perchè posso imparare . E perchè possiamo giocare insieme. Un corpo mal curato, trascurato nel suo benessere, e siccome siamo mammiferi siamo fatti per muoverci, saltare, rotolare, etc etc. , non mi attrae. Semplicemente. Poi può avere la testa di Einstein, ma allora non è semplicemente un uomo con cui ho voglia e desiderio di condividere IL MIO corpo e ME. In interezza.  

E se l'uomo con cui sto smettesse di fare attenzione al benessere e alla cura del suo corpo io mi preoccuperei per lui. E chiederei spiegazioni. Il corpo parla e dice. Il punto è che spesso non lo si sa ascoltare. Io per prima eh.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non vedi che si sente Calimero?
> Lei bella lui sfigatello panzettato.
> Non esiste.
> *La ciccetta si deve accompagnare all'orgoglio del lardo costante*, non alla vergogna del "mi sono lasciato andare lei no" e quindi mi sento inferiore e siccome mi sento inferiore ho paura che ne scelga uno migliore e la controllo 24h su 24.
> ...



concordo pienamente


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbé. mica attrai solo per quello.
> E mica tradisci per la novità.
> C'è che si cambia con gli anni e non ce ne si accorge mica, salvo il fatto che mentre si cambia un po' ci si è anche allontanati, e magari incontri qualcuno che in quel momento è più vicino a te di quanto lo sia la moglie/il marito.


No, io non parlavo delle cause di un tradimento. 
Si tradisce per le più disparate motivazioni: per noia, stanchezza, bisogno di conferme, innamoramento, motivi futili o complessi nella stessa misura in cui lo è l'animo umano. 
Mi riferivo all'approccio sbagliatissimo di Zagor verso sua moglie e al suo modo autodistruttivo (prima che distruttivo) di vivere la relazione, e probabilmente anche la vita (ma spero di no. Non vorrei passare per chi giudica... io dico solo quello che la vita mi ha insegnato con le cattive maniere, costringendomi a rinascere). 
Già il fatto di controllare le sue espressioni non dovrebbe esistere, la testa e il tempo dovrebbe impiegarli in modo costruttivo. 
Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, nessuno appartiene a nessun altro, è solo una questione di scelte e non puoi privare qualcuno della libertà nemmeno se ti ha sposato. 
Ma è sbagliato dannarci per cose che non possiamo controllare, quando non facciamo scelte sane relative a ciò che dipende esclusivamente da noi.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti la cosa fondamentale è piacersi. E bisogna accettare che c'è chi si piace anche se ha chili in più


quoto.
io poi ho conosciuto uomini e donne super sexy anche con qualche chilo in più, ce ne sono una marea. è il motivo per cui non capisco la questione del sesso ecc.
anche la questione del lasciarsi andare va contestualizzata.
se uno prende venti chili in pochi mesi e ci sta anche male, si sta lasciando andare.
se uno ingrassa un po' ma è sereno, a sua agio e non si pone il problema non si sta lasciando andare.
e chi ha una personalità tale da fregarsene per me è oltremodo seducente.
la sicurezza in se stessi non passa dai chili, o comunque molto meno di quanto spesso si dica.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> In
> 
> ok ma se io gli scrivo di fanculizzarla e tu gli proponi di mettersi a dieta non ci siamo
> Io se perdo 7 chili e per questo torna a scoparmi lo mando a fare in culo per direttissima
> ...



Non lo farà mai.
Quei 7 chili sottolineano la distanza (non solo fisica!) che c'è tra loro adesso.
Una distanza che vede lei ma che fa paura a lui.


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo. Il corpo, la mente e lo spirito non si appartengono. Ma si compenetrano. In interazione. E un o parla dell'altro e all'altro. E insieme interagiscono e comunicano con il mondo. Un corpo mal curato (e non sto parlando di canoni e di estetica!!!) parla della stima di sè e della cura di sè. E anche una mente mal curata fa lo stesso. Se io ADESSO (e dico adesso perchè ci ho sbattuto il naso con sta cosa) vedo che l'interazione fra le parti del sistema non è fluida ai miei occhi, alzo le orecchie. E non per valutare l'altro, ma per ascoltare ME.
> 
> Detto questo, neanche io potrei leccare uno perchè è bello ma neanche potrei leccarlo perchè è intelligente.
> 
> ...


Intervento perfetto.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> SMa un corpo attivo, vivo e vibrante.


questo secondo me non c'entra con il peso.
se dovessi, per esempio, immaginarmi un corpo così descritto, a me verrebbe in mente un corpo più tendente al grasso che al magro.
tipo una donna come toni morrison.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> io poi ho conosciuto uomini e donne super sexy anche con qualche chilo in più, ce ne sono una marea. è il motivo per cui non capisco la questione del sesso ecc.
> anche la questione del lasciarsi andare va contestualizzata.
> se uno prende venti chili in pochi mesi e ci sta anche male, si sta lasciando andare.
> ...


La questione passa apparentemente per i chili in più, o in meno. 

in superficie. 

E non è questione di chili. E' questione di cura. Del proprio benessere. Che passa per l'accettazione ma anche per il desiderio. Di piacersi. 

A volte accettarsi è una scorciatoia per non migliorarsi. E per scaricare sull'esterno questioni personali. 

Generalizzo ovviamente e non è un giudizio. Su nessuno. 

Un discorso è accettare che ho le tette piccole pur desiderando una misura in più. 
Un discorso è perdere attenzione a se stessi. Al piacere di muoversi, giocare, saltare. Camminare. 
Che il mondo lo si scopre anche attraverso il corpo. E non averne cura mi parla quantomeno di un calo della curiosità. 

Un corpo in movimento, e noi siamo fatti per muoverci e non per stare sul divano, non è mai nè grasso nè magro. 
Ma è attivo e vibrante. 

Mi pare si stia confondendo la reazione all'immagine proposta come status da raggiungere con la cura del benessere di un corpo attivo e vivo. 

Per me, un corpo poco attivo, o per niente, è come una mente poco attiva o per niente.

La questione è l'equilibrio fra la mentalizzazione (esasperata attenzione alla mente) e corporeità  costruita su modelli esterni (esasperata attenzione al corpo)


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.
> io poi ho conosciuto uomini e donne super sexy anche con qualche chilo in più, ce ne sono una marea. è il motivo per cui non capisco la questione del sesso ecc.
> anche la questione del lasciarsi andare va contestualizzata.
> se uno prende venti chili in pochi mesi e ci sta anche male, si sta lasciando andare.
> ...


PERFETTO


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo. Il corpo, la mente e lo spirito non si appartengono. Ma si compenetrano. In interazione. E un o parla dell'altro e all'altro. E insieme interagiscono e comunicano con il mondo. Un corpo mal curato (e non sto parlando di canoni e di estetica!!!) parla della stima di sè e della cura di sè. E anche una mente mal curata fa lo stesso. Se io ADESSO (e dico adesso perchè ci ho sbattuto il naso con sta cosa) vedo che l'interazione fra le parti del sistema non è fluida ai miei occhi, alzo le orecchie. E non per valutare l'altro, ma per ascoltare ME.
> 
> Detto questo, neanche io potrei leccare uno perchè è bello ma neanche potrei leccarlo perchè è intelligente.
> 
> ...


ma non è vero...un po' di panza a una certa età negli uomini è la norma
forse ti riferisci a chi ha lo stomaco gonfio tipo anguria da appena sotto lo sterno, ma quella non è panza


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La questione passa apparentemente per i chili in più, o in meno.
> 
> in superficie.
> 
> ...


A me invece sembra sia proprio una questione di chili
Ripeto ma è così difficile credere che una persona con chili in più si piaccia?
Non dico accettarsi perchè significa che ci si adatta a una situazione che non piace
Non riesco proprio a seguirti in questo......strano eh ?


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo secondo me non c'entra con il peso.
> se dovessi, per esempio, immaginarmi un corpo così descritto, a me verrebbe in mente un corpo più tendente al grasso che al magro.
> tipo una donna come toni morrison.


Ma siete voi che siete andati in fissa sui kg però :blank::blank:

A parte le provocazioni a joey. E' dall'inizio che faccio riferimento ad un corpo che si sa muovere. 

Detto questo....hai mai visto uomini, e donne, con la panza che camminano in salita in montagna per esempio? 
Ogni volta che li vedo temo per la loro salute!!

Se viene la panza è perchè non sei attivo. Ti strafoghi di robe. E non ti curi abbastanza. 

E guarda, che non sto parlando di tartaruga e non sto facendo riferimento a nessun modello. Che a me fra l'altro non piacciono gli uomini posterati..mi danno senso di nausea

A me piacciono uomini che sono attivi, che si sanno muovere, che si muovono.

uomini così non hanno nè tartaruga nè panza. 

E non sono grassi ma neanche magri. 

Ma quando li guardi, lo vedi che sono dentro bene nel loro corpo. Lo vedi da come si muovono, da come camminano, da come schivano gli ostacoli o li scavalcano, da come prendono in mano le cose. E mi fermo..che le mani ben usate nel mondo io mi perderei le ore a guardarle!!!

Un uomo solo mente...insomma...mi spegne!!

Un uomo che ha mente e corpo e spirito mi spedisce per direttissima in paradiso


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' questione di cura. Del proprio benessere. Che passa per l'accettazione ma anche per il desiderio. Di piacersi.
> 
> A volte accettarsi è una scorciatoia per non migliorarsi. E per scaricare sull'esterno questioni personali.
> 
> ...


il mondo lo si scopre attraverso il corpo che si ha, senza costringerlo a sforzi sovrumani per dimagrire o fare chissà che.
tempo fa vidi in concerto la cantante jazz patti cathcart.
una donna super affascinante, con una voce magica, una presenza scenica meravigliosa.
occupava lo spazio in modo dirompente.
è evidentemente una donna grassa eppure non mi viene in mente nessuno di più attivo e vibrante di lei, anche se non correva o saltava.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che siete andati in fissa sui kg però :blank::blank:
> 
> A parte le provocazioni a joey. E' dall'inizio che faccio riferimento ad un corpo che si sa muovere.
> 
> ...


non è che siamo noi in fissa sui chili, è che semplicemente non sono d'accordo con quello che stai esprimendo, peraltro a mio avviso con esempi un po' random.
cosa c'entra la montagna con l'attività? a me non piace andarci e non ci vado, pur non avendo pancia.
ci sono persone che sono costituzionalmente grosse, che per dimagrire devono fare grossi sforzi ecc. e che a una certa dicono sai che c'è? chi se ne frega. non si tratta di trascurarsi. ed emanano queste benedette vibrazioni comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me invece sembra sia proprio una questione di chili
> Ripeto ma è così difficile credere che una persona con chili in più si piaccia?
> Non dico accettarsi perchè significa che ci si adatta a una situazione che non piace
> Non riesco proprio a seguirti in questo......strano eh ?


farfi diepnde che uintendi chili in piu...essu se tu hai 10 kg in piu e' un conto...fa culo, fa tette e fa stazza e ben venga, se ne hai 50 e' un po diverso


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che siete andati in fissa sui kg però :blank::blank:
> 
> A parte le provocazioni a joey. E' dall'inizio che faccio riferimento ad un corpo che si sa muovere.
> 
> ...


se li hai visti tanto da temere per loro, perchè mai lo chiedi?

comunque dipende, continuo a ritenere che confondi lo stomaco dilatato che dicevo prima con un po' di panza normale diciamo dopo i 40 anni


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me invece sembra sia proprio una questione di chili
> Ripeto ma è così difficile credere che una persona con chili in più si piaccia?
> Non dico accettarsi perchè significa che ci si adatta a una situazione che non piace
> Non riesco proprio a seguirti in questo......strano eh ?


E' perchè resti fissata sui kg. 

Io non sto parlando di quello di quello di cui stai parlando tu.

Io sto parlando di cura. E di benessere. 

Non ho in testa uomini posterati con tartaruga e cazzate simili. 
Ma un uomo che non si sa anche nel suo corpo...a me sembrerebbe incompleto. Semplicemente. 

Metto sullo stesso piano la piacevolezza del corpo e quella della mente. 

Tanto quanto non potrei stare con un coglione che non sa mettere due frasi in fila per quanto bello per i MIEI canoni, tanto quanto non potrei stare con un uomo super intelligente mentalmente che non sa curare il suo corpo. 

Anche la cura del corpo è una forma di intelligenza. E a me fa impazzire un uomo che ha anche intelligenza corporea. Sto semplicemente parlando di intelligenza cinestetica. Che si riflette sulla forma esteriore. Un uomo che ne ha, ha anche un corpo che la riflette.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

sulla questione panza/montagna, poi, torniamo al binomio grasso=malato.
è patologizzazione, non sono d'accordo, mi spiace.


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

Io credo che Ipazia invece stia dicendo qualcosa di profondissimo, che, come ingiustamente accade in questa società, viene frainteso e spacciato per visione "superficiale" dell'altro.
Io penso che Ipazia stia semplicemente dicendo che la cura del proprio corpo dice moltissimo di una persona, parla del rispetto che ha per se stessa. E anche di come si rapporta con l'ambiente che la circonda.
E' come la cura per la propria igiene e la cultura. Puoi essere intelligentissimo, acuto, brillante, ma per ME se non sei una persona che legge, che coltiva delle passioni e che ama gli animali, risulti meno interessante. 
Il suo è un discorso riguardante il benessere e l'equilibrio psicofisico che solo un corpo che viene "ascoltato" può sperimentare. 
E non c'entra niente la perfezione, i kg di troppo, ecc ecc.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' perchè resti fissata sui kg.
> 
> Io non sto parlando di quello di quello di cui stai parlando tu.
> 
> ...


A me piacciono le ballerine e le circensi, fisicamente parlando. Mi affascinano.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *il mondo lo si scopre attraverso il corpo che si ha*, senza costringerlo a sforzi sovrumani per dimagrire o fare chissà che.
> tempo fa vidi in concerto la cantante jazz patti cathcart.
> una donna super affascinante, con una voce magica, una presenza scenica meravigliosa.
> occupava lo spazio in modo dirompente.
> è evidentemente una donna grassa eppure non mi viene in mente nessuno di più attivo e vibrante di lei, anche se non correva o saltava.


E dov'è che ho detto il contrario?

Un corpo sovrappeso però non è un corpo che si ha. E' un corpo che si fa. Nella cura e nella non cura. 

Ho le tette piccole. LE ho. Non le amo tantissimo, ma sono mie. 

Non ho sovrappeso. Perchè mi piace da impazzire sentire il mio corpo che si muove, e perchè non mangio troppe cagate, e ho cura del mio corpo. Come della mia mente.

Fra l'altro stai parlando con una che non va in palestra. 

Io mi alleno. 

E sono due prospettive molto diverse. Rispetto al percorso e rispetto ai risultati.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sulla questione panza/montagna, poi, torniamo al binomio grasso=malato.
> è patologizzazione, non sono d'accordo, mi spiace.



che poi anche ad alcune donne dopo le gravidanze rimane la pancia, ad altre invece zero, dipende, ma le prime non è che si tengono male o non si curano, non possono farci nulla


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è che siamo noi in fissa sui chili, è che semplicemente non sono d'accordo con quello che stai esprimendo, peraltro a mio avviso con esempi un po' random.
> cosa c'entra la montagna con l'attività? a me non piace andarci e non ci vado, pur non avendo pancia.
> ci sono persone che sono costituzionalmente grosse, che per dimagrire devono fare grossi sforzi ecc. e che a una certa dicono sai che c'è? chi se ne frega. non si tratta di trascurarsi. ed emanano queste benedette vibrazioni comunque.


era un esempio. ne farei anche altri. Di corpi che non sanno muoversi nel mondo e inciampano nelle mattonelle del marciapiede. E non per distrazione ma proprio per non aver coltivato e curato la corporeità. Per dire. 

Essere grossi non è essere grassi. E non ho niente contro i grassi. Affari loro. 

Sto sostenendo che non li leccherei mai!
Anche se avessero l'intelligenza di einstein. Mi ci siederei volentieri a scambiare parole e idee. 

Ma il mio corpo non lo scambierei. E non lo scambierei perchè quell'altro corpo non mi piace.
A me non basta la mente per essere attratta e per coltivare il desiderio. Semplicemente. 

Ma non voglio convincere nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E dov'è che ho detto il contrario?
> 
> Un corpo sovrappeso però non è un corpo che si ha. E' un corpo che si fa. Nella cura e nella non cura.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> farfi diepnde che uintendi chili in piu...essu se tu hai 10 kg in piu e' un conto...fa culo, fa tette e fa stazza e ben venga, se ne hai 50 e' un po diverso



50 sono patoligici
un uomo con la pancia non ha 50 chili in più


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se li hai visti tanto da temere per loro, perchè mai lo chiedi?
> 
> comunque dipende, continuo a ritenere che confondi lo stomaco dilatato che dicevo prima con un po' di panza normale diciamo dopo i 40 anni


ciao free


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' perchè resti fissata sui kg.
> 
> Io non sto parlando di quello di quello di cui stai parlando tu.
> 
> ...


Ipazia molto terra a terra: un uomo con la panza ha chili in più. Puoi dire quello che vuoi ma stai parlando di sovrappeso. 
Per me curare il corpo è esser pulito e ordinato non non avere la panza o non depilarsi


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E dov'è che ho detto il contrario?
> 
> Un corpo sovrappeso però non è un corpo che si ha. E' un corpo che si fa. Nella cura e nella non cura.
> 
> ...


ipazia, ma tu pensi che una persona, diciamo con dieci chili in più, non senta il suo corpo "muoversi"?
si muove pure quello.
cammina, corre e salta (oddio, la gente normalmente non è che salta per la strada, sta storia mi pare un poco un'iperbole), fa l'amore e tutto.
se parliamo di una persona gravemente obesa è un conto, se parliamo di un po' di pancia o di un tot di chili di sovrappeso stiamo parlando di persone normalissime che vivono le cose come te o me.
il tuo discorso a me sembra un pochino arzigogolato (tipo la distinzione tra allenarsi e andare in palestra, io per esempio mi alleno in palestra ).
è presuntuoso ritenere che chi ha un tot di chili in più sia uno scansafatiche che si perde chissà quali esperienze.
ci sono persone grasse che sono "vibranti" tanto e quanto.
che poi a te non piacciano esteticamente è più che lecito, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io credo che Ipazia invece stia dicendo qualcosa di profondissimo, che, come ingiustamente accade in questa società, viene frainteso e spacciato per visione "superficiale" dell'altro.
> Io penso che Ipazia stia semplicemente dicendo che la cura del proprio corpo dice moltissimo di una persona, parla del rispetto che ha per se stessa. E anche di come si rapporta con l'ambiente che la circonda.
> E' come la cura per la propria igiene e la cultura. Puoi essere intelligentissimo, acuto, brillante, ma per ME se non sei una persona che legge, che coltiva delle passioni e che ama gli animali, risulti meno interessante.
> Il suo è un discorso riguardante il benessere e l'equilibrio psicofisico che solo un corpo che viene "ascoltato" può sperimentare.
> E non c'entra niente la perfezione, i kg di troppo, ecc ecc.


rifo anche a te la cura del corpo e l'igiene nulla c'entrano con la panza. E dai.....ma almeno diciamo le cose come stanno senza tutti sti giri di parole
Ho chili in più, citengo a essere sempre pulita ordinata e messa giù bene
Non mi sento di non curarmi, anzi. Semplicemente me ne frego se ho la pancia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che poi anche ad alcune donne dopo le gravidanze rimane la pancia, ad altre invece zero, dipende, ma le prime non è che si tengono male o non si curano, *non possono farci nulla*


O NON VOGLIONO PERCHE' STANNO BENE COSì

mi viene voglia di urlare


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao free



ciao cara

ti farei conosce il Paolone, un cavaliere che fa le gare di salto ostacoli e ogni tanto vince pure, kg. 120 circa, uno spettacolo


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> era un esempio. ne farei anche altri. Di corpi che non sanno muoversi nel mondo e inciampano nelle mattonelle del marciapiede. E non per distrazione ma proprio per non aver coltivato e curato la corporeità. Per dire.
> 
> Essere grossi non è essere grassi. E non ho niente contro i grassi. Affari loro.
> 
> ...


Anche perchè non ci riusciresti
A me un discorso come il tuo mi fa venire i brividi. Se fosse un uomo a farlo sarebbe il genere di uomo che eviterei


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ipazia, ma tu pensi che una persona, diciamo con dieci chili in più, non senta il suo corpo "muoversi"?
> si muove pure quello.
> cammina, corre e salta (oddio, la gente normalmente non è che salta per la strada, sta storia mi pare un poco un'iperbole), fa l'amore e tutto.
> se parliamo di una persona gravemente obesa è un conto, se parliamo di un po' di pancia o di un tot di chili di sovrappeso stiamo parlando di persone normalissime che vivono le cose come te o me.
> ...


ho esaurito i verdi


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> O NON VOGLIONO PERCHE' STANNO BENE COSì
> 
> mi viene voglia di urlare


urla pure ma mi riferivo alla pancia che rimane dilatata e anche volendo fare qualcosa, non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ciao cara
> 
> ti farei conosce *il Paolone*, un cavaliere che fa le gare di salto ostacoli e ogni tanto vince pure, kg. 120 circa, uno spettacolo


questo soprannome si riferisce alla stazza?


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Io credo che Ipazia invece stia dicendo qualcosa di profondissimo, che, come ingiustamente accade in questa società, viene frainteso e spacciato per visione "superficiale" dell'altro.
> Io penso che Ipazia stia semplicemente dicendo che la cura del proprio corpo dice moltissimo di una persona, parla del rispetto che ha per se stessa. E anche di come si rapporta con l'ambiente che la circonda.
> E' come la cura per la propria igiene e la cultura. Puoi essere intelligentissimo, acuto, brillante, ma per ME se non sei una persona che legge, che coltiva delle passioni e che ama gli animali, risulti meno interessante.
> Il suo è un discorso riguardante il benessere e l'equilibrio psicofisico che solo un corpo che viene "ascoltato" può sperimentare.
> E non c'entra niente la perfezione, i kg di troppo, ecc ecc.


Ecco grazie!! Esattamente!!:up:

Mi sono incartata mi sa..non mi so proprio spiegare a volte!!!

Sono contenta che almeno tu hai capito dove ero.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 sono patoligici
> un uomo con la pancia non ha 50 chili in più


infatti non si parlava di pancia inlove


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo soprannome si riferisce alla stazza?



certo, il Paolone è un grande cavaliere, domatore e agilissimo, l'Ipa ne rimarrebbe incantata sicuramente


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, il Paolone è un grande cavaliere, domatore e agilissimo, l'Ipa ne rimarrebbe incantata sicuramente


è vibrante? 

(scusa, ipa, scherzo solamente )


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> urla pure ma mi riferivo alla pancia che rimane dilatata e anche volendo fare qualcosa, non c'è nulla da fare


scusa non ce l'avevo con te.
In realtà con nessuno. 
Solo che questi discorsi che si ripetono ogni tot mi fanno saltare i nervi


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, il Paolone è un grande cavaliere, domatore e agilissimo, l'Ipa ne rimarrebbe incantata sicuramente


ma io credevo che si potesse montare un cavallo solo fino a 80 kg
o almeno qui e' cosi


----------



## ologramma (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 50 sono patoligici
> un uomo con la pancia non ha 50 chili in più


esatto ma 25 li ho messi , dieci dovuti allo smettere di fumare e gli altri per il mangiare , vi voglio vedere poi con il passare dell'età , giratevi intorno e quanti ne vedete magri?


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Anche perchè non ci riusciresti*
> A me un discorso come il tuo mi fa venire i brividi. Se fosse un uomo a farlo sarebbe il genere di uomo che eviterei


Ma non è mia intenzione!! Mai. 
Ne ho già abbastanza del mio, per pensare di poter convincere altri. Credimi. 

Scrivere serve a me. Per chiarirmi su di me e con me. Ecco perchè mi piacciono i confronti. 

Pensa che se avessi vicino un uomo che non si interessa del mio corpo, ANCHE, lo manderei a fare in culo per direttissima. La vivrei come una mancanza di attenzione a TUTTA me.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa non ce l'avevo con te.
> In realtà con nessuno.
> Solo che questi discorsi che si ripetono ogni tot mi fanno saltare i nervi


forse c'è un equivoco: ho fatto l'es. del post gravidanza per dire che una donna può avere la pancia e stare fisicamente bene in salute etc. e non poter ridurla anche volendo, perchè appunto ad alcune donne capita così, rimane dilatata
almeno io ne conosco un po' che effettivamente in quel punto sono cambiate visibilmente


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è vibrante?
> 
> (scusa, ipa, scherzo solamente )



 vibranterrimo


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> rifo anche a te la cura del corpo e l'igiene nulla c'entrano con la panza. E dai.....ma almeno diciamo le cose come stanno senza tutti sti giri di parole
> Ho chili in più, citengo a essere sempre pulita ordinata e messa giù bene
> Non mi sento di non curarmi, anzi. Semplicemente me ne frego se ho la pancia.


Ma infatti non c'è niente di male ad avere determinati canoni anche estetici. Io ad esempio ho un'attrazione (che per definizione è istintiva) per i corpi equilibrati, proporzionati, non mi piacciono i seni esageramente grandi, per fare un esempio: non ho detto che siano meno attraenti, anzi, il 90% della popolazione maschile non è d'accordo con me.
Posso dirti che mi sono sentito attratto anche da donne che a livello meramente estetico non erano propriamente il mio ideale, ma mai dall'esatto contrario. 
E non ho mai avuto il pallino della perfezione, anzi, sono irrimediabilmente attratto dai difetti ahimè, ma mi affascina ANCHE la passione che una donna ha per il proprio corpo... Se si cura, se fa sport, se ama "muoversi" - come diceva Ipazia. A livello inconscio, ciò che emerge visivamente lo ricollego ad aspetti caratteriali che poi possono rivelarsi presenti o meno in quella determinata persona. Questo lo scopri dopo, magari.
Mi piacciono le intellettuali, e così tendenzialmente trovo gradevoli le donne con gli occhiali, chissà perché, salvo poi scoprire che non sanno coniugare i verbi e fine del trip!  
Così come mi piacciono le donne intelligenti, ma non mi basta che siano intelligenti. 
Voglio dire, mica c'è niente di male a considerare importante anche l'attrazione fisica. 
Magari a te non piacciono gli uomini bassi, per dire. Non ci sarebbe niente di strano. Se fossi una donna io non credo che troverei attraente un uomo basso.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è mia intenzione!! Mai.
> Ne ho già abbastanza del mio, per pensare di poter convincere altri. Credimi.
> 
> Scrivere serve a me. Per chiarirmi su di me e con me. Ecco perchè mi piacciono i confronti.
> ...


ma non è mancanza di interesse per il mio corpo da parte di un uomo. Anzi, è un'accettazione totale di me, spirito e corpo. E' il prendere il pacchetto completo. E' apprezzare tutto. 
E per me uguale
Il giorno che mio marito mi ha fatto una battuta su di me (tu mi ha visto) la risposta è stata "apri la porta e il mondo è pieno di taglie 38/40". Se cerchi questo in una donna hai sposato quella sbagliata.
Il tutto con il sorriso perchè la sua era una presa in giro
Se il discorso fosse stato serio, si può sempre cambiare la serratura :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ciao cara
> 
> ti farei conosce il Paolone, un cavaliere che fa le gare di salto ostacoli e ogni tanto vince pure, kg. 120 circa, uno spettacolo




Potrebbe essere. Che mi piaccia. 

Però usa il corpo del cavallo..insieme al suo.

Pensa che il mio maestro ha una fisicità possente, ed ha pure un po' di panzetta D) eppure quando lo vedo muoversi, fare i calci in volo o combattere, mi fa impazzire!!!

E' proprio eccitante guardarlo. Come usa quel corpo, che nella sua possenza (esiste??) esprime potenza...e qui mi fermo


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma io credevo che si potesse montare un cavallo solo fino a 80 kg
> o almeno qui e' cosi


boh non ho mai visto pesare i cavalieri prima delle gare

comunque anche il mio cavaliere oscilla sui 100 kg, sempre montato (anche se non fa più le gare)


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'è niente di male ad avere determinati canoni anche estetici. Io ad esempio ho un'attrazione (che per definizione è istintiva) per i corpi equilibrati, proporzionati, non mi piacciono i seni esageramente grandi per fare un esempio: non ho detto che siano meno attraenti, anzi, il 90% della popolazione maschile non è d'accordo con me.
> Posso dirti che mi sono sentito attratto anche da donne che a livello meramente estetico non avrei pensato come il mio ideale, ma mai dall'esatto contrario. E non ho mai avuto il pallino della perfezione, anzi, sono irrimediabilmente attratto dai difetti ahimè, ma mi affascina ANCHE la passione che una donna ha per il proprio corpo... Se si cura, se fa sport, se ama "muoversi" - come diceva Ipazia. A livello inconscio, ciò che emerge visivamente lo ricollego ad aspetti caratteriali che poi possono rivelarsi presenti o meno in quella determinata persona.
> Mi piacciono le intellettuali, e così istintivamente trovo gradevoli le donne con gli occhiali, chissà perché, salvo poi scoprire che non sanno coniugare i verbi e fine del trip!
> Così come mi piacciono le donne intelligenti, ma non mi basta che siano intelligenti.
> ...


Ma certo che non c'è nulla di male, anzi. Ma l'attrazione e il desiderio in me non nascono dal fisico
Oh lo so che sono strana ma è così
Ripeto se perdessi 10 kg e un uomo che mi conosce ora e non mi caga, inziasse a interessarsi a me una volta magra lo fanculizzerei


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh non ho mai visto pesare i cavalieri prima delle gare
> 
> comunque anche il mio cavaliere oscilla sui 100 kg, sempre montato (anche se non fa più le gare)


ma questo pero e' male per il cavallo.
cmq non parlo di gare, in generale credo ci (qui in UK) sia un limite di peso per montarli, tipo dove faccio equitazione io e' 83 kg il limite
altrimenti ne risente la schiena del cavallo


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere. Che mi piaccia.
> 
> Però usa il corpo del cavallo..insieme al suo.
> 
> ...


ma infatti secondo me confondi la pancetta con lo stomaco dilatato che parte da appena sotto lo sterno (e non permette al possessore di vedere l'uccello, temo), che di solito è un sintomo di qualcosa che non va


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non è mancanza di interesse per il mio corpo da parte di un uomo. Anzi, è un'accettazione totale di me, spirito e corpo. E' il prendere il pacchetto completo. E' apprezzare tutto.
> E per me uguale
> Il giorno che mio marito mi ha fatto una battuta su di me (tu mi ha visto) la risposta è stata "apri la porta e il mondo è pieno di taglie 38/40". Se cerchi questo in una donna hai sposato quella sbagliata.
> Il tutto con il sorriso perchè la sua era una presa in giro
> Se il discorso fosse stato serio, si può sempre cambiare la serratura :rotfl:


A me piace essere accettata.
Tutta. 

Ecco perchè se il mio uomo non si accorgesse che ho meno cura del mio corpo, per dire, ci rimarrei veramente male.
E lo considererei  poco attento a me. Al mio benessere. 

Che significherebbe, per me, che accetta l'immagine che di me, e non ME in evoluzione. Nel bene e nel male eh.

Non è questione di taglie la mia. E proprio questione di un certo tipo di presenza fisica senza la quale io mi asciugo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere. Che mi piaccia.
> 
> Però usa il corpo del cavallo..insieme al suo.
> 
> ...


stavi a fa I penSIERI IMPURI EH??? :d


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questo pero e' male per il cavallo.
> cmq non parlo di gare, in generale credo ci (qui in UK) sia un limite di peso per montarli, tipo dove faccio equitazione io e' 83 kg il limite
> altrimenti ne risente la schiena del cavallo



dipende dal cavallo, un cavallo può pesare parecchio, tipo l'Ulissone è alto quasi 2 metri al garrese, in pratica un mostro


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me confondi la pancetta con lo stomaco dilatato che parte da appena sotto lo sterno (e non permette al possessore di vedere l'uccello, temo), che di solito è un sintomo di qualcosa che non va


ma infatti dipende anche da come questi chili in più sono distribuiti.
se sono, non so se il termine è giusto, "compatti" oppure super appesi o che so.
il mio fidanzato, anche in qualche foto quando aveva qualche chilo in meno da ragazzo, è proprio, come dire, grosso.
il collo è larghissimo! pure polsi, caviglie, gambe (che sono anche molto muscolose), proprio di circonferenza.
anche mia madre è sempre stata robusta, anche lei alta, non è mai scesa sotto un tot di peso.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti secondo me confondi la pancetta con lo stomaco dilatato che parte da appena sotto lo sterno (e non permette al possessore di vedere l'uccello, temo), che di solito è un sintomo di qualcosa che non va


Non confondo free. 

E fra l'altro, se il mio uomo avesse sto benedetto stomaco dilatato, e non ne avesse cura lo prenderei a calci in culo. 
E ai miei occhi sarebbe anche meno affidabile. 

Io voglio un uomo che si sa prendere cura di sè. Intero. A prescindere da me. 

Io posso essere stimolo. Non rifugio caldo e accettante. Specialmente della non cura. 

Torniamo alla cura. Che è esattamente quello di cui sto parlando.


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> stavi a fa I penSIERI IMPURI EH??? :d


sì 

e adesso vado ad allenarmi...

buon pomeriggio a tutti!!!


----------



## ipazia (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Ma infatti non c'è niente di male ad avere determinati canoni anche estetici. Io ad esempio ho un'attrazione (che per definizione è istintiva) per i corpi equilibrati, proporzionati, non mi piacciono i seni esageramente grandi, per fare un esempio: non ho detto che siano meno attraenti, anzi, il 90% della popolazione maschile non è d'accordo con me.
> Posso dirti che mi sono sentito attratto anche da donne che a livello meramente estetico non erano propriamente il mio ideale, ma mai dall'esatto contrario.
> E non ho mai avuto il pallino della perfezione, anzi, sono irrimediabilmente attratto dai difetti ahimè, ma mi affascina ANCHE la passione che una donna ha per il proprio corpo... Se si cura, se fa sport, se ama "muoversi" - come diceva Ipazia. A livello inconscio, ciò che emerge visivamente lo ricollego ad aspetti caratteriali che poi possono rivelarsi presenti o meno in quella determinata persona. Questo lo scopri dopo, magari.
> Mi piacciono le intellettuali, e così tendenzialmente trovo gradevoli le donne con gli occhiali, chissà perché, salvo poi scoprire che non sanno coniugare i verbi e fine del trip!
> ...


E ti riquoto ancora:up:


----------



## ivanl (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non c'è nulla di male, anzi. Ma l'attrazione e il desiderio in me non nascono dal fisico
> Oh lo so che sono strana ma è così
> Ripeto se perdessi 10 kg e un uomo che mi conosce ora e non mi caga, inziasse a interessarsi a me una volta magra lo fanculizzerei


ritieniti quotata d'ufficio, sull'argomento


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace essere accettata.
> Tutta.
> 
> Ecco perchè se il mio uomo non si accorgesse che ho meno cura del mio corpo, per dire, ci rimarrei veramente male.
> ...


E invece è una questione di taglie
Perchè se parli di non cura se uno ha la pancia ne fai una questione di taglie
Io non credo che una persona in sovrappeso non si curi, tu si


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace essere accettata.
> Tutta.
> 
> Ecco perchè s*e il mio uomo non si accorgesse che ho meno cura del mio corpo, per dire, ci rimarrei veramente male.
> ...


Francamente, ci rimarrei male anch'io. E non per una questione di narcisismo o che so io, ma proprio perché per sentirmi desiderato (e per me è importantissimo!), ho bisogno *anche* che ti accorga del mio corpo. In altre parole, di essere considerato nella mia interezza.
Se sono triste, apatico, nervoso, noioso, te ne accorgi? (eccome se te ne accorgi!), Benissimo, è quello che voglio. 
Allo stesso modo vorrei che ti accorgessi di come si comporta il mio corpo, oppure che con la barba sono un gran figo e di cose così.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dipende dal cavallo, un cavallo può pesare parecchio, tipo l'Ulissone è alto quasi 2 metri al garrese, in pratica un mostro


si in effetti si...pero penso sempre che poracci....


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Francamente, ci rimarrei male anch'io. E non per una questione di narcisismo o che so io, ma proprio perché *per sentirmi desiderato (e per me è importantissimo*!), ho bisogno *anche* che ti accorga del mio corpo. In altre parole, di essere considerato nella mia interezza.
> Se sono triste, apatico, nervoso, noioso, te ne accorgi? (eccome se te ne accorgi!), Benissimo, è quello che voglio.
> Allo stesso modo vorrei che ti accorgessi di come si comporta il mio corpo, oppure che con la barba sono un gran figo e di cose così.


ne vorrei parlare un giorno.
sta cosa mi manda ai matti....
ma che vuol dire per un uomo sentirsi desiderato?
porca vacca


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Francamente, ci rimarrei male anch'io. E non per una questione di narcisismo o che so io, ma proprio perché per sentirmi desiderato (e per me è importantissimo!), ho bisogno *anche* che ti accorga del mio corpo. In altre parole, di essere considerato nella mia interezza.
> Se sono triste, apatico, nervoso, noioso, te ne accorgi? (eccome se te ne accorgi!), Benissimo, è quello che voglio.
> Allo stesso modo vorrei che ti accorgessi di come si comporta il mio corpo, oppure che con la barba sono un gran figo e di cose così.


ma non è che non te ne accorgi è che il tuo desiderio per lui non cambia con il suo cambiamento fisico
Non è trascurare è l'esatto contrario


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si in effetti si...pero penso sempre che poracci....


anche a me non piace come sport il salto ostacoli, ancora peggio i passi complicati di dressage:unhappy:

poi non so, si dice anche carico come un mulo o asino, pensa che peso trasportavano i muli degli alpini sulle mulattiere, quindi credo che per molte razze il peso non sia un grosso problema


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche a me non piace come sport il salto ostacoli, ancora peggio i passi complicati di dressage:unhappy:
> 
> poi non so, si dice anche carico come un mulo o asino, pensa che peso trasportavano i muli degli alpini sulle mulattiere, quindi credo che per molte razze il peso non sia un grosso problema


si ma un conto free era la necessita di usare il mulo (animale altrimenti inutile al mondo) eoni fa (ma anche meno )
un conto e' usare il cavallo in uno "sport" 
partendo dal presupposto che se puoi indossare una camicia o pesare 100 kg per me non e' sport ma un gioco (tipo cricket, golf etc etc)


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

*OT*

ma nella pajata si usa l abbacchio o l agnello?


----------



## Bender (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che siete andati in fissa sui kg però :blank::blank:
> 
> A parte le provocazioni a joey. E' dall'inizio che faccio riferimento ad un corpo che si sa muovere.
> 
> ...


praticamente il classico uomo medio che si sposta per la città senza auto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;NX7QNWEGcNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX7QNWEGcNI[/video]


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non confondo free.
> 
> E fra l'altro, se il mio uomo avesse sto benedetto stomaco dilatato, e non ne avesse cura lo prenderei a calci in culo.
> E ai miei occhi sarebbe anche meno affidabile.
> ...


comunque il mio compagno, che ci tiene molto alla sua fisicità imponente, e oltre a fare sport fa le gare di braccio di ferro con i muratori o di trasporto sacchi di cemento o porte blindate, tutte robe tamarrissime, prima ogni tanto mi diceva: senti che muscoli! tocca che bicipiti!
e io apposta gli toccavo il pacco
ora me lo dice ancora ma mi guarda di sguincio sogghignando, perchè già sa


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque il mio compagno, che ci tiene molto alla sua fisicità imponente, e oltre a fare sport fa le gare di braccio di ferro con i muratori o di trasporto sacchi di cemento o porte blindate, tutte robe tamarrissime, prima ogni tanto mi diceva: senti che muscoli! tocca che bicipiti!
> *e io apposta gli toccavo il pacco*
> ora me lo dice ancora ma mi guarda di sguincio sogghignando, perchè già sa


ma free....ma sei una porca...non ti facevo cosi porca  hahahahah


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ne vorrei parlare un giorno.
> sta cosa mi manda ai matti....
> *ma che vuol dire per un uomo sentirsi desiderato?
> *porca vacca


Credo di non aver capito la domanda.



farfalla ha detto:


> ma non è che non te ne accorgi è che il tuo desiderio per lui non cambia con il suo cambiamento fisico
> Non è trascurare è l'esatto contrario


No, infatti. Non credevo si parlasse di calo di attrazione direttamente proporzionale al cambiamento fisico. 
Ma nessuno voleva estremizzare, piuttosto mi sembra di capire - correggimi se sbaglio - che sia tu ad affermare che _potenzialmente_ tutti gli uomini potrebbero essere attraenti per te, a prescindere dal loro corpo, perché sono altre le cose che ti interessano. Questo mi sembra quantomeno strano.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> comunque il mio compagno, che ci tiene molto alla sua fisicità imponente, e oltre a fare sport *fa le gare di braccio di ferro con i muratori o di trasporto sacchi di cemento o porte blindate, tutte robe tamarrissime*, prima ogni tanto mi diceva: senti che muscoli! tocca che bicipiti!
> e io apposta gli toccavo il pacco
> ora me lo dice ancora ma mi guarda di sguincio sogghignando, perchè già sa


esistono le gare di trasporto sacchi di cemento o porte blindate? 
tralascio la cosa muscoli-pacco


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si ma un conto free era la necessita di usare il mulo (animale altrimenti inutile al mondo) eoni fa (ma anche meno )
> un conto e' usare il cavallo in uno "sport"
> partendo dal presupposto che se puoi indossare una camicia o pesare 100 kg per me non e' sport ma un gioco (tipo cricket, golf etc etc)



bè fino a qualche decennio fa al sud l'asino era un mezzo di trasporto, e gli asini sono piccolini...
comunque non è facile andare a cavallo, domarli ancor meno, ci vuole molta tecnica, oltre alla camicia


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Credo di non aver capito la domanda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuol dire che secondo me un uomo non puo frignare asserendo che : oh....mi voglio sentire desiderato...
perche , per come la vedo io, sarebbe come per una donna dire ad un uomo: esci 3 ore che devo giocare a fifa

per me la donna desidera e corteggia l uomo, ma l uomo che mi frigna che vuole sentirsi desiderato mi fa passare la fantasia


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma free....ma sei una porca...non ti facevo cosi porca  hahahahah



sì scherziamo molto, lui mi guarda nella scollatura o mi tira su la gonna
quando siamo soli


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì scherziamo molto, lui mi guarda nella scollatura o mi tira su la gonna
> quando siamo soli


posso dire una cosa? hahahahah
nn so perche ma ti facevo piatta 
forse perche per me le figlie dei fiori (lo sai che ti immagino cosi) sono piatte e slanciate


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> esistono le gare di trasporto sacchi di cemento o porte blindate?
> tralascio la cosa muscoli-pacco


sì esistono, i muratori sono tremendi
uno dei suoi aneddoti preferiti è com'è nata l'amicizia con un muratore di suo padre, si sono presi a mattoni (forati) in testa fino a stramazzare al suolo tramortiti
vabbè non sono normali!


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> vuol dire che secondo me un uomo non puo frignare asserendo che : oh....mi voglio sentire desiderato...
> perche , per come la vedo io, sarebbe come per una donna dire ad un uomo: esci 3 ore che devo giocare a fifa
> 
> per me la donna desidera e corteggia l uomo, ma l uomo che mi frigna che vuole sentirsi desiderato mi fa passare la fantasia


Vabbeh, se hai il fidanzato che frigna perché non si sente desiderato io come te lo risolvo il problema?  

Se non mi sento abbastanza desiderato, mi sento insoddisfatto e mi comporto di conseguenza, ma non frigno (non perché non sia virile o perché lo consideri contro natura - anzi: in realtà noi uomini siamo molto più fragili e sensibili delle donne su certe questioni - ma perché non risolvebbe il mio problema, e sono egoista quanto basta per fare la scelta più appropriata, anche se più difficile (frignare sarebbe più facile e naturale, ma non mi darebbe ciò che voglio, uff  ).

Ok, basta, torno a lavorare.


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì esistono, i muratori sono tremendi
> uno dei suoi aneddoti preferiti è com'è nata l'amicizia con un muratore di suo padre, si sono presi a mattoni (forati) in testa fino a stramazzare al suolo tramortiti
> vabbè non sono normali!


la gara del trasporto porte blindate può rivelarsi molto utile in caso di traslochi.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Vabbeh, se hai il fidanzato che frigna perché non si sente desiderato io come te lo risolvo il problema?
> 
> Se non mi sento abbastanza desiderato, mi sento insoddisfatto e mi comporto di conseguenza, ma non frigno (non perché non sia virile o perché lo consideri contronatura - anzi: noi uomini siamo molto più fragili e sensibili delle donne su certe questioni - ma perché non risolvebbe il mio problema, e sono egoista quanto basta per fare la scelta più appropriata, anche se più difficile (frignare sarebbe più facile e naturale, ma non mi darebbe ciò che voglio, uff  ).
> 
> Ok, basta, torno a lavorare.


ma io sono single 
da poco ma lo sono

ah.....anche questo e' male....non tenti nemmeno il dialogo prima di fare di conseguenza?
ma sei tu il geko che dice che se uno e' stronzo nun je poi di che e' stupidino, je devi di che e' stronzo?
cit. firma di simy


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Vabbeh, se hai il fidanzato che frigna perché non si sente desiderato io come te lo risolvo il problema?
> 
> Se non mi sento abbastanza desiderato, mi sento insoddisfatto e mi comporto di conseguenza, ma non frigno (non perché non sia virile o perché lo consideri contro natura - anzi: in realtà noi uomini siamo molto più fragili e sensibili delle donne su certe questioni - ma perché non risolvebbe il mio problema, e sono egoista quanto basta per fare la scelta più appropriata, anche se più difficile (frignare sarebbe più facile e naturale, ma non mi darebbe ciò che voglio, uff  ).
> 
> *Ok, basta, torno a lavorare*.



Buon lavoro Mpare.!


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma io sono single
> da poco ma lo sono
> 
> ah.....anche questo e' male....non tenti nemmeno il dialogo prima di fare di conseguenza?
> ...


Sì, sono io! 

Ma certo che tento il dialogo, anzi è obbligatorio il dialogo. Solo che ci sono modi e modi per comunicare ciò che si vuole, non serve frignare... si può benissimo parlare, anche con ironia e leggerezza, di ciò che ci affligge. La soluzione migliore - per chi riesce, ed io non sono tra questi - sarebbe riuscire a subcomunicare all'altra persona che, se qualcosa fa bene a me, fa bene anche a lei. 
Ma se non condividiamo la stessa visione di coppia, significa che abbiamo esaurito le cose da dire... non trovi?


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buon lavoro Mpare.!


Wow! se mi chiami _mpare_ allora io ti devo chiamare _compà_, ci siamo capiti! :up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Sì, sono io!
> 
> Ma certo che tento il dialogo, anzi è obbligatorio il dialogo. Solo che ci sono modi e modi per comunicare ciò che si vuole, non serve frignare... si può benissimo parlare, anche con ironia e leggerezza, di ciò che ci affligge. La soluzione migliore - per chi riesce, ed io non sono tra questi - sarebbe riuscire a subcomunicare all'altra persona che, se qualcosa fa bene a me, fa bene anche a lei.
> Ma se non condividiamo la stessa visione di coppia, significa che abbiamo esaurito le cose da dire... non trovi?


purtroppo si, trovo


----------



## Bender (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *ma io sono single*
> da poco ma lo sono
> 
> ah.....anche questo e' male....non tenti nemmeno il dialogo prima di fare di conseguenza?
> ...


mi sono perso qualcosa?pensavo che eri solo in un periodo di prova/pausa


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Wow! se mi chiami _mpare_ allora io ti devo chiamare _compà_, ci siamo capiti! :up:


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?pensavo che eri solo in un periodo di prova/pausa


ammazza matti sono separate in casa da 8 mesi e a fine mese cambio casa, cioe tra due settimane...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sul grassetto non sono d'accordo. Il corpo, la mente e lo spirito non si appartengono. Ma si compenetrano. In interazione. E un o parla dell'altro e all'altro. E insieme interagiscono e comunicano con il mondo. Un corpo mal curato (e non sto parlando di canoni e di estetica!!!) parla della stima di sè e della cura di sè. E anche una mente mal curata fa lo stesso. Se io ADESSO (e dico adesso perchè ci ho sbattuto il naso con sta cosa) vedo che l'interazione fra le parti del sistema non è fluida ai miei occhi, alzo le orecchie. E non per valutare l'altro, ma per ascoltare ME.
> 
> Detto questo, neanche io potrei leccare uno perchè è bello ma neanche potrei leccarlo perchè è intelligente.
> 
> ...


Si ma fanno parte dell'essere umano, corpo e mente, formano l'intero. Non ho detto che lecco uno solo perché è intelligente, quell'intelligenza mi deve colpire tanto da voler andare oltre e assaggiarlo. sul secondo tuo post, ok ora comprendo meglio il tuo punto di vista, non è il mio, ma riesco a comprenderlo. Certo se il mio uomo smette di prendersi cura di se mi preoccupo anche io ma non perché va, magari, meno in palestra, semmai perché mangia schifezze e evita di fare controlli annuali minimi per verificare la sua salute. Peraltro essere in forma Fisicamemte non è sinonimo di salute, ahimè, magari lo fosse, sarebbe molto semplice, tutto molto più semplice.


----------



## Bender (17 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ammazza matti sono separate in casa da 8 mesi e a fine mese cambio casa, cioe tra due settimane...


si ma credevo fosse una cosa transitoria, e l'andare a vivere per conto tuo una specie di prova per capire, va bè come non detto, magari la prossima volta che ci sentiamo ne parliamo se vuoi


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Intervento perfetto.


Peccato ci siano atleti che muoiono di tumore, infarto, ictus, emboli... Non confondete  la forma atletica con la salute. Meglio fare dei controlli di routine invece che ammazzarsi di palestra. Una  sana alimentazione invece è fondamentale


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che siete andati in fissa sui kg però :blank::blank:
> 
> A parte le provocazioni a joey. E' dall'inizio che faccio riferimento ad un corpo che si sa muovere.
> 
> ...


Nessun uomo e' solo mente, alcuni uomini invece sono solo corpo, temo :singleeye:sarà che conosco adoni che hanno bisogno dello specchio ( reale e non virtuale ) 24 ore su 24, vabbe' un po' meno che qualche ora dormono


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nessun uomo e' solo mente, *alcuni uomini invece sono solo corpo*, temo :singleeye:sarà che conosco adoni che hanno bisogno dello specchio ( reale e non virtuale ) 24 ore su 24, vabbe' un po' meno che qualche ora dormono


molti
Oddio anche molte donne se dobbiamo essere sincere. Ma noi ci facciamo più caso, gli uomini passano oltre


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> molti
> Oddio anche molte donne se dobbiamo essere sincere. Ma noi ci facciamo più caso, gli uomini passano oltre


Si, si anche donne per carità


----------



## zagor (17 Luglio 2015)

Ho letto con attenzione tutti gli interventi. Qualcosa lo condivido, ma la gran parte delle cose scritte no. Intanto specifico,che non ha detto che non le piaceva fare sesso perchè ero ingrassato. il sesso è sempre stato vario ed appagante tra noi. Per lunghi, lunghissimi tratti anche intenso. E' proprio la mia pancia che non le da piacere: in definitiva, scusate la franchezza, ma in tantissimi anni, quando abbiamo fatto sesso avendone voglia, (cioè il 95% delle volte), eravamo già tutti e due eccitati al solo pensiero di unirci. Adesso, lei,almeno in partenza non sempre è così entusiasta. Non dico che non sia un segnale preoccupante, ma è un po diversa da come l'avevo semplicisticamente descritta prima. Poi, ho un appunto da fare. Se passo tutto il tempo necessario negli ultimi 25 anni ad aiutarti ad occuparti di te e della tua salute, se ti sono vicino in interminabili attese in sale d'aspetto, se smuovo, (onestamente), tutte le conoscenze di questo mondo per trovarti un lavoro onesto, mi aspetto che tu faccia la stessa cosa per me, se e quando ne avrò bisogno. Un calo dell'attrazione ci può stare,alcune cose sono indipendenti dalla nostra volontà. Quello che non ci deve stare è che ad un certo punto,tu ritenga esaurito un rapporto e te ne vada, semplicemente per seguire le pulsioni che ti partono dal basso. O meglio.....nella società di oggi anche questo è consentito. Anzi...saresti persino premiata per questo, con i figli, la casa, gli alimenti. Mi sia, almeno consentito di indagare (discretamente) ed andarmene con le mie gambe, prima (molto prima),di vedere sputare un paio di scarpe da dietro una tenda. Non mi sono mai sentito Calimero nei suoi confronti e neanche adesso ho questo timore. Un paio di anni fa,ebbi il timore che mi stesse tradendo con una persona che per certi versi sublimava me stesso (passatemi il termine). Un po più vecchio, un pò più brizzolato, un pò più paziente (lei è nevrotica), un'abile oratore. Per assurdo, sapevo cosa aspettarmi. Adesso sono spiazzato da questo cambio di rotta a 180 gradi: mi chiedo, avrà influito anche il passaggio dei quaranta?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione tutti gli interventi. Qualcosa lo condivido, ma la gran parte delle cose scritte no. Intanto specifico,che non ha detto che non le piaceva fare sesso perchè ero ingrassato. il sesso è sempre stato vario ed appagante tra noi. Per lunghi, lunghissimi tratti anche intenso. E' proprio la mia pancia che non le da piacere: in definitiva, scusate la franchezza, ma in tantissimi anni, quando abbiamo fatto sesso avendone voglia, (cioè il 95% delle volte), eravamo già tutti e due eccitati al solo pensiero di unirci. Adesso, lei,almeno in partenza non sempre è così entusiasta. Non dico che non sia un segnale preoccupante, ma è un po diversa da come l'avevo semplicisticamente descritta prima. Poi, ho un appunto da fare. Se passo tutto il tempo necessario negli ultimi 25 anni ad aiutarti ad occuparti di te e della tua salute, se ti sono vicino in interminabili attese in sale d'aspetto, se smuovo, (onestamente), tutte le conoscenze di questo mondo per trovarti un lavoro onesto, mi aspetto che tu faccia la stessa cosa per me, se e quando ne avrò bisogno. Un calo dell'attrazione ci può stare,alcune cose sono indipendenti dalla nostra volontà. Quello che non ci deve stare è che ad un certo punto,tu ritenga esaurito un rapporto e te ne vada, semplicemente per seguire le pulsioni che ti partono dal basso. O meglio.....nella società di oggi anche questo è consentito. Anzi...saresti persino premiata per questo, con i figli, la casa, gli alimenti. Mi sia, almeno consentito di indagare (discretamente) ed andarmene con le mie gambe, prima (molto prima),di vedere sputare un paio di scarpe da dietro una tenda. Non mi sono mai sentito Calimero nei suoi confronti e neanche adesso ho questo timore. Un paio di anni fa,ebbi il timore che mi stesse tradendo con una persona che per certi versi sublimava me stesso (passatemi il termine). Un po più vecchio, un pò più brizzolato, un pò più paziente (lei è nevrotica), un'abile oratore. Per assurdo, sapevo cosa aspettarmi. Adesso sono spiazzato da questo cambio di rotta a 180 gradi: mi chiedo, avrà influito anche il passaggio dei quaranta?



No. Quello che non ci sta è la tua donna che ti dice o fa capire che è calato il desiderio per via della pancia.
Io la trovo una cosa così fuori dalle grazie di satana...che la manderei a cagare a panzate ...
Indelicatezza assoluta.
Cmq scemo pure tu se le credi perche non sta ne in cielo ne in terra ...
Concludo col dire che è na stronza.
 Se fosse quello il problema credimi che ci sono mille e mille modi per farti capire che la pancia è un "problema".
Ma guarda te oh


----------



## geko (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione tutti gli interventi. Qualcosa lo condivido, ma la gran parte delle cose scritte no. Intanto specifico,che non ha detto che non le piaceva fare sesso perchè ero ingrassato. il sesso è sempre stato vario ed appagante tra noi. Per lunghi, lunghissimi tratti anche intenso. E' proprio la mia pancia che non le da piacere: in definitiva, scusate la franchezza, ma in tantissimi anni, quando abbiamo fatto sesso avendone voglia, (cioè il 95% delle volte), eravamo già tutti e due eccitati al solo pensiero di unirci. Adesso, lei,almeno in partenza non sempre è così entusiasta. Non dico che non sia un segnale preoccupante, ma è un po diversa da come l'avevo semplicisticamente descritta prima. Poi, ho un appunto da fare. Se passo tutto il tempo necessario negli ultimi 25 anni ad aiutarti ad occuparti di te e della tua salute, se ti sono vicino in interminabili attese in sale d'aspetto, se smuovo, (onestamente), tutte le conoscenze di questo mondo per trovarti un lavoro onesto, mi aspetto che tu faccia la stessa cosa per me, se e quando ne avrò bisogno. Un calo dell'attrazione ci può stare,alcune cose sono indipendenti dalla nostra volontà. Quello che non ci deve stare è che ad un certo punto,tu ritenga esaurito un rapporto e te ne vada, semplicemente per seguire le pulsioni che ti partono dal basso. O meglio.....nella società di oggi anche questo è consentito. Anzi...saresti persino premiata per questo, con i figli, la casa, gli alimenti. Mi sia, almeno consentito di indagare (discretamente) ed andarmene con le mie gambe, prima (molto prima),di vedere sputare un paio di scarpe da dietro una tenda. Non mi sono mai sentito Calimero nei suoi confronti e neanche adesso ho questo timore. Un paio di anni fa,ebbi il timore che mi stesse tradendo con una persona che per certi versi sublimava me stesso (passatemi il termine). Un po più vecchio, un pò più brizzolato, un pò più paziente (lei è nevrotica), un'abile oratore. Per assurdo, sapevo cosa aspettarmi. Adesso sono spiazzato da questo cambio di rotta a 180 gradi: mi chiedo, avrà influito anche il passaggio dei quaranta?


Perdona la durezza, Zagor, ma temo che la pancia sia l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi in questa fase. 
Non capisci che queste piccole indagini, anche se lei non le scopre, servono soltanto ad allontanarla da te? (e ad allontanarTI da te?).
Sono seghe mentali, pure la storia della crisi dei 40. 
Conosco una cinquantenne che da 5 anni tradisce il marito più giovane di lei, e anche belloccio, con un sessantenne che chiameremo Shrek perché rende bene l'idea. 
Inoltre ti stai raccontando che ti è consentito indagare per avere il diritto di andartene con le tue gambe, questo puoi raccontarlo a te stesso ma non puoi darlo a bere a chi vede le cose dall'esterno.
Siccome io ho un master in seghe mentali, ti garantisco che non risolvono nulla. Anzi, se c'è un piccolo problema, hanno il grande potere di ingigantirlo, avvicinarlo e concretizzarlo. 
Se continuerai a dare retta alle tue convinzioni, ho paura che capirai presto di cosa parlo. 

TUTTI facciamo cose stupide in questo genere di situazioni... ma adesso non sei lucido e secondo me ti stai facendo più male di quanto vorresti farci credere.
Smettila di fare qualsiasi cosa tu stia facendo in funzione delle esigenze o delle parole di tua moglie (tanto le donne non lo sanno mai spiegare cosa non va, razionalizzano qualcosa che provano ma non è quello il motivo più "profondo"... non se ne accorgono e sono adorabili così, ma non sapranno mai dirtela la vera causa, figuriamoci tua moglie, che definisci "nevrotica"), quindi fatti un regalo: smettila di raccontarti assurdità, vivi il presente e torna ad essere il miglior te stesso che conosci, perché le tue indagini non serviranno a nulla se non a farti sentire ancora più indegno e in colpa per aver permesso al tuo stile di vita sedentario di toglierti la felicità. 
Passerai la tua vita a pensare "avrei dovuto fare così"... è questo che vuoi?
Il tuo obiettivo dovrebbe essere fare sesso con tua moglie perché vuole te, e non scoprire (o temere) che lei voglia o meno farlo con qualcun altro. 
Fammi questa cortesia, provaci per una settimana: cambia il tuo obiettivo in quest'ultima cosa che ti ho scritto e focalizzati solo su Zagor, ricordati com'eri quando questo genere di preoccupazioni non ti sfioravano minimamente e vedrai che tornerà tutto a posto.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2015)

Vi odio TUTTI.


----------



## zagor (17 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Perdona la durezza, Zagor, ma temo che la pancia sia l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi in questa fase.
> Non capisci che queste piccole indagini, anche se lei non le scopre, servono soltanto ad allontanarla da te? (e ad allontanarTI da te?).
> Sono seghe mentali, pure la storia della crisi dei 40.
> Conosco una cinquantenne che da 5 anni tradisce il marito più giovane di lei, e anche belloccio, con un sessantenne che chiameremo Shrek perché rende bene l'idea.
> ...



Si credo di comprendere quello che stai cercando di spiegarmi. Forse, il primo problema è che la mia personalità mi porta sempre ad affrontare i problemi, a qualsiasi costo. In questo caso, invece,dovrei per un attimo lasciar decantare le cose, lasciar depositare il terribile polverone che in questo momento mi impedisce di vedere con chiarezza tutta la situazione. Un brevissimo aneddoto: a me, il carattere nevrotico di mia moglie, tutto sommato, piace. . Ha sempre funzionato da campanello di allarme per i suoi momenti "no". Non mi ha mai intimorito o messo in difficoltà, ed è anche una sua forma di autodifesa contro il mio cinismo, che a volte è insopportabile. Inoltre, alcune cose,alle belle donne devono essere concesse. Fa parte del loro fascino.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vi odio TUTTI.


Non essere illogico


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Inoltre, alcune cose,alle belle donne devono essere concesse. Fa parte del loro fascino.


Invece alle cesse no.
Mi pare giusto!


----------



## Dalida (17 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Inoltre, alcune cose,alle belle donne devono essere concesse. Fa parte del loro fascino.


zagor, vatti a sparare.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2015)

Comunque non è la prima che scatta l'argomento peso-benessere-taglia-etc...
Io ho capito quello che dice Ipazia, ma perchè per Ipazia sono importanti alcuni lati associati ad altro...ci deve essere un equilibrio che è quello che piace a lei, del resto ognuno di noi ha i propri gusti e ci mancherebbe altro! 
Poi scattano le percentuali, c'è chi dà più importanza ad un aspetto invece che ad un altro, chi passa sopra a un difetto fisico e chi passa sopra a un difetto caratteriale e chi invece no.
Io, ad esempio, se sono presa mentalmente (che è la mia tipologia di attrazione) posso pure farmi ciecare che non mi frega niente di vedere, il lato fisico mi interessa relativamente. Certo è importante, la vista è un senso che abbiamo e usiamo, ma magari per me la percentuale che va verso l'interesse intellettuale è più alta, molto, rispetto alla definizione muscolare. Poi buttiamoci lì tanto per gradire il fattore chimica et voilà! Per me uno può avere la panza o la tartaruga, può avere i capelli biondi, rossi, essere pelato, può essere magro, può essere alto o basso, che davvero non me ne può fregà de meno! 
Ma tornando IT, qui il discorso è nato su una frase che una donna avrebbe detto al suo uomo perchè ha preso su 2 kg (secondo bilancia), fermo restando che per me sia una scusa bella e buona perchè 2 kg non sono un cazzo...ma che razza di donna è nel caso fosse vero? No perchè io provo a calarmi nella situazione...e purtroppo io ho avuto un grosso aumento di peso nel corso di un solo anno e il mio ragazzo non si è mai permesso di dire una roba simile e non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi. C'avesse solo provato a dirla lo avrei mandato seriamente affanculo.


----------



## Dalida (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tornando IT, qui il discorso è nato su una frase che una donna avrebbe detto al suo uomo perchè ha preso su 2 kg (secondo bilancia), fermo restando che per me sia una scusa bella e buona perchè 2 kg non sono un cazzo...ma che razza di donna è nel caso fosse vero? No perchè io provo a calarmi nella situazione...e purtroppo io ho avuto un grosso aumento di peso nel corso di un solo anno e il mio ragazzo non si è mai permesso di dire una roba simile e non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi. C'avesse solo provato a dirla lo avrei mandato seriamente affanculo.


due chili non sono niente in assoluto, ancora di meno se desideri quella persona e bruci di passione per lei.
davanti a certi uomini mi sembrava di andar a fuoco, per tutto, cervello, corpo, tutto.
posso capire che dopo anni e anni di matrimonio le cose siano diverse, ma nemmeno credo che il discrimine siano i due chili.
ma zagor è anche uno che ritiene che la nevrosi faccia parte del fascino di una donna bella, quindi direi che se lo merita.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque non è la prima che scatta l'argomento peso-benessere-taglia-etc...
> Io ho capito quello che dice Ipazia, ma perchè per Ipazia sono importanti alcuni lati associati ad altro...ci deve essere un equilibrio che è quello che piace a lei, del resto ognuno di noi ha i propri gusti e ci mancherebbe altro!
> Poi scattano le percentuali, c'è chi dà più importanza ad un aspetto invece che ad un altro, chi passa sopra a un difetto fisico e chi passa sopra a un difetto caratteriale e chi invece no.
> Io, ad esempio, se sono presa mentalmente (che è la mia tipologia di attrazione) posso pure farmi ciecare che non mi frega niente di vedere, il lato fisico mi interessa relativamente. Certo è importante, la vista è un senso che abbiamo e usiamo, ma magari per me la percentuale che va verso l'interesse intellettuale è più alta, molto, rispetto alla definizione muscolare. Poi buttiamoci lì tanto per gradire il fattore chimica et voilà! Per me uno può avere la panza o la tartaruga, può avere i capelli biondi, rossi, essere pelato, può essere magro, può essere alto o basso, che davvero non me ne può fregà de meno!
> Ma tornando IT, qui il discorso è nato su una frase che una donna avrebbe detto al suo uomo perchè ha preso su 2 kg (secondo bilancia), fermo restando che per me sia una scusa bella e buona perchè 2 kg non sono un cazzo...ma che razza di donna è nel caso fosse vero? No perchè io provo a calarmi nella situazione...e purtroppo io ho avuto un grosso aumento di peso nel corso di un solo anno e il mio ragazzo non si è mai permesso di dire una roba simile e non ha mai smesso di desiderarmi. *C'avesse solo provato a dirla lo avrei mandato seriamente affanculo.*


Come sei schushettibbile.....


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2015)

Accettare se stessi, accettare gli altri , nella loro fisicità, nei loro pregi e nei loro difetti non significa mai "lasciarsi andare" fisicamente.
Accettarrsi presuppone un ruolo attivo, non passivo, anche nei confronti del proprio corpo.
Non per "scolpirlo" secondo stereotipi imposti dalla società, ma per "ascoltarlo" nelle sue esigenze e difficoltà.
Quanti possono dire di saper "ascoltare" anche il proprio corpo? Di prestarvi quel poco di attenzione che ci imporrebbe a volte di morigerarci nel cibo, nel fumo o soltanto di ascoltarlo quando ci suggerisce di muoverci un poco di più?
Mi piacciono le persone che sanno ascoltarsi, perchè poi in definitiva si vede, e non è una questione di chili, conosco persone che stanno benissimo con il loro leggero sovrappeso, è una questione di emanare quella "sessualità" peculiare che è impossibile percepire, per me, nelle persone che non si curano.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Come sei schushettibbile.....


Moltissimo! 
E pure permalosa!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Accettare se stessi, accettare gli altri , nella loro fisicità, nei loro pregi e nei loro difetti non significa mai "lasciarsi andare" fisicamente.
> Accettarrsi presuppone un ruolo attivo, non passivo, anche nei confronti del proprio corpo.
> Non per "scolpirlo" secondo stereotipi imposti dalla società, ma per "ascoltarlo" nelle sue esigenze e difficoltà.
> Quanti possono dire di saper "ascoltare" anche il proprio corpo? Di prestarvi quel poco di attenzione che ci imporrebbe a volte di morigerarci nel cibo, nel fumo o soltanto di ascoltarlo quando ci suggerisce di muoverci un poco di più?
> Mi piacciono le persone che sanno ascoltarsi, perchè poi in definitiva si vede, e non è una questione di chili, conosco persone che stanno benissimo con il loro leggero sovrappeso, è una questione di emanare quella "sessualità" peculiare che è impossibile percepire, per me, nelle persone che non si curano.


E torniamo a cosa intendi per non curarsi perché mi sa che diamo due significati diversi al termine.
Conosco persone magre che mangiano sano e non si curano
Conosco persone in sovrappeso che si curano anche troppo.
E poi non c'è niente di più bello di essere desiderati anche il giorno che non ci si è curati


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E torniamo *a cosa intendi per non curarsi* perché mi sa che diamo due significati diversi al termine.
> Conosco persone magre che mangiano sano e non si curano
> Conosco persone in sovrappeso che si curano anche troppo.
> E poi non c'è niente di più bello di essere desiderati anche il giorno che non ci si è curati


Mi sembra di averlo detto: ascoltare il proprio corpo, dare un ruolo attivo all'attenzione su di se.

Essere puliti ed in ordine lo dò per scontato e non è il punto.

Se io non vado a correre al esempio almeno una volta alla settinama sto male, sto male fisicamente proprio e ho scoperto che mi ammalo più facilmente pure, il mio fisico lo reclama, io ho scoperto questo, per me, altri scopriranno delle cose, per loro.

Ascoltare quello che ci dice sommessamente la nostra fisicità è una conquista, che si impara negli anni, al pari di ascoltare altre cose di noi.
Conosco tantissime persone che si ammazzano letteralmente a son di mangiare schifezze, altri che si ammazzano in palestra, sapersi porre un limite, una linea di demarcazione non è mica facile ma restituisce una immagine di "impegno verso se stessi" che tanti proprio non hanno.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> due chili non sono niente in assoluto, ancora di meno se desideri quella persona e bruci di passione per lei.
> davanti a certi uomini mi sembrava di andar a fuoco, per tutto, cervello, corpo, tutto.
> posso capire che dopo anni e anni di matrimonio le cose siano diverse, ma nemmeno credo che il discrimine siano i due chili.
> ma zagor è anche uno che ritiene che la nevrosi faccia parte del fascino di una donna bella, quindi direi che se lo merita.


Quella della nevrosi mi auguro sia una battuta, ma spesso di minchiate simili ne ho sentite dire...allora sì che certa gente se le merita certe cose...


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece alle cesse no.
> Mi pare giusto!





Dalida ha detto:


> zagor, vatti a sparare.



Non dico che sia giusto.


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

ieri sera, approfittando di un momento in cui eravamo entrambi molto ben disposti, ci ho dato dentro con furore quasi adolescenziale! Alla fine, lei mi ha detto che ero stato talmente energico,che sembrava che la stessi punendo per qualcosa. Io, non ho risposto. Tuttavia, le ho fatto notare che probabilmente era stato grazie all'aumentata massa corporea che ero riuscito ad avere una performance così soddisfacente.:mexican:. Si è arrabbiata moltissimo e mi ha detto che ho la capacità di rovinare tutto. Solitamente ci rimango male, ma ieri, non so di preciso perchè, questa frase mi ha dato una discreta soddisfazione.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2015)

Zagor di voi mi colpisce una cosa, che anche se siete sposati sembrate due estranei, cioè non avete maturato (da come la racconti) un grado di intimità e di condivisione che ti consenta di "fidarti" o meno di lei, hai bisogno di osservarla in continuazione per capire, cosa manca al vostro rapporto per "lasciarvi andare" un poco l' uno nell'altra?


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non dico che sia giusto.


Ambé allora...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> ieri sera, approfittando di un momento in cui eravamo entrambi molto ben disposti, ci ho dato dentro con furore quasi adolescenziale! Alla fine, lei mi ha detto che ero stato talmente energico,che sembrava che la stessi punendo per qualcosa. Io, non ho risposto. Tuttavia, le ho fatto notare che probabilmente era stato grazie all'aumentata massa corporea che ero riuscito ad avere una performance così soddisfacente.:mexican:. Si è arrabbiata moltissimo e mi ha detto che ho la capacità di rovinare tutto. Solitamente ci rimango male, ma ieri, non so di preciso perchè, questa frase mi ha dato una discreta soddisfazione.


Tu non stai bene.


----------



## banshee (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambé allora...


Per la serie "non è giusto ma è così"
:rotfl: :rotfl:
Santoddio.


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Zagor di voi mi colpisce una cosa, che anche se siete sposati sembrate due estranei, cioè non avete maturato (da come la racconti) un grado di intimità e di condivisione che ti consenta di "fidarti" o meno di lei, hai bisogno di osservarla in continuazione per capire, cosa manca al vostro rapporto per "lasciarvi andare" un poco l' uno nell'altra?



No, non è così. Il mondo è pieno di gente che tradisce, addirittura il 60% delle coppie. Se fosse come dici tu, questo grado di intimità di fatto, sarebbe precluso a quasi tutti. Semplicemente......le cose cambiano. Io sto facendo del mio meglio per intercettare questo cambiamento e metterci "una pezza". Nella consapevolezza che le pezze reggono per un po, poi si staccano e non si può stare sempre a mettere le pezze. La pezza, però, può essere importante durante la fase "acuta" della sbandata, come se fosse un'ingessatura. Poi se le cose piano, piano si raddrizzano,allora tutto ok. in caso contrario........beh,nella mia situazione non è contemplato un caso contrario. Passerà e senza fare grossi danni.:up:


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non stai bene.



Sono il primo ad esserne consapevole. Ma hai fatto bene a ricordarmelo.


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

Come vanno le indagini qui? È arrivato Morelli?


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, non è così. Il mondo è pieno di gente che tradisce, addirittura il 60% delle coppie. Se fosse come dici tu, *questo grado di intimità di fatto, sarebbe precluso a quasi tutti.* Semplicemente......le cose cambiano. Io sto facendo del mio meglio per intercettare questo cambiamento e metterci "una pezza". Nella consapevolezza che le pezze reggono per un po, poi si staccano e non si può stare sempre a mettere le pezze. La pezza, però, può essere importante durante la fase "acuta" della sbandata, come se fosse un'ingessatura. Poi se le cose piano, piano si raddrizzano,allora tutto ok. in caso contrario........beh,nella mia situazione non è contemplato un caso contrario. Passerà e senza fare grossi danni.:up:


Eh ma vedi, questo è il punto.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per la serie "non è giusto ma è così"
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Santoddio.


Ma queste sono le cose che non sopporto...
Fanno passare veramente l'idea che "vabbè, sei una gran figa, ti puoi permettere tutto"
Non è così...così passa solo pure "stai zitta tu, che non puoi permettertelo"
Mi viene la scabbia.
Ma mi viene la scabbia perchè poi ci sono quelle che davvero pensano che solo perchè sono fighe possono fare il bello e il cattivo tempo, ovviamente vale anche per i maschi eh...che fastidio.


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, non è così. Il mondo è pieno di gente che tradisce, addirittura il 60% delle coppie. Se fosse come dici tu, questo grado di intimità di fatto, sarebbe precluso a quasi tutti. Semplicemente......le cose cambiano. Io sto facendo del mio meglio per intercettare questo cambiamento e metterci "una pezza". Nella consapevolezza che le pezze reggono per un po, poi si staccano e non si può stare sempre a mettere le pezze. La pezza, però, può essere importante durante la fase "acuta" della sbandata, come se fosse un'ingessatura. Poi se le cose piano, piano si raddrizzano,allora tutto ok. in caso contrario........beh,nella mia situazione non è contemplato un caso contrario. Passerà e senza fare grossi danni.:up:


Ma quindi sei convinto che lei ti tradisca? Ma non è che si è semplicemente rotta le scatole perche vive sotto osservazione perfino mentre lava i piatti? Cioè guarda la tv e tu la guardi, guarda le mail e tu la guardi... Uno così non ti viene da tradirlo ma un pensierino di mandarlo a quel paese ti viene eh?


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh ma vedi, questo è il punto.



No, in realtà noi abbiamo raggiunto un elevato grado di intimità. Tanto è vero, che io baso i miei sospetti su poche sensazioni, che in molti hanno addirittura frettolosamente (dico frettolosamente per non offendere nessuno), ridicolizzato. Poche sensazioni che potrebbero significare qualcosa solo se rapportate a due persone che si conoscono bene.


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quindi sei convinto che lei ti tradisca? Ma non è che si è semplicemente rotta le scatole perche vive sotto osservazione perfino mentre lava i piatti? Cioè guarda la tv e tu la guardi, guarda le mail e tu la guardi... Uno così non ti viene da tradirlo ma un pensierino di mandarlo a quel paese ti viene eh?



Non lo so. Credo che sia nella primissima fase di una sbandata. Quella fase in cui ci si può ancora illudere di riuscire a controllare la cosa senza subire danni.


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> ieri sera, approfittando di un momento in cui eravamo entrambi molto ben disposti, ci ho dato dentro con furore quasi adolescenziale! Alla fine, lei mi ha detto che ero stato talmente energico,che sembrava che la stessi punendo per qualcosa. Io, non ho risposto. Tuttavia,* le ho fatto notare che probabilmente era stato grazie all'aumentata massa corporea che ero riuscito ad avere una performance così soddisfacente.*:mexican:. Si è arrabbiata moltissimo e mi ha detto che ho la capacità di rovinare tutto. Solitamente ci rimango male, ma ieri, non so di preciso perchè, questa frase mi ha dato una discreta soddisfazione.


ma lo pensi davvero?
 poco, tanto, medio?


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma lo pensi davvero?
> poco, tanto, medio?





la stavo provocando.....


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono il primo ad esserne consapevole. Ma hai fatto bene a ricordarmelo.


Prego, siamo qui per questo...


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma queste sono le cose che non sopporto...
> Fanno passare veramente l'idea che "vabbè, sei una gran figa, ti puoi permettere tutto"



E' così (secondo me). Ovviamente, tutto fino ad un certo punto, oltrepassato il quale si paga dazio. Senza sconti.


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' così (secondo me). Ovviamente, tutto fino ad un certo punto, oltrepassato il quale si paga dazio. Senza sconti.


Vabbè.


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' così (secondo me). Ovviamente, tutto fino ad un certo punto, oltrepassato il quale si paga dazio. Senza sconti.


ma è amare che porta a far "sconti", cioè se ami tendi a far passare lisce cose che diversamente non passerebbero lisce (sempre fino a un certo punto), secondo me


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2015)

@zagor : in ogni caso, in ogni caso, tu rimettiti in forma. E fatti desiderare un po', allontanati fisicamente senza dire dove vai quando ci sei. Quando non ci sei, qualche volta non telefonare, per dire.
Comunque: a quarant'anni, dopo tanti con lo stesso uomo, a una bella donna qualche ideuzza può venire, direi.

Bellezza è armonia, padronanza di sé, disinvoltura, eleganza, e le forme non c'entrano molto, c'entrano un po'.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' così (secondo me). Ovviamente, tutto fino ad un certo punto, oltrepassato il quale si paga dazio. Senza sconti.


E' vero sì. Non a caso io mi permetto tutto, pure alla faccia del dazio doganale.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2015)

Sono a pagina 13.

Non è detto che la moglie di zagor trovi meno piacevole il fare sesso perchè lui ha qualche chilo in più. Anche se la spiegazione che ha dato è stata quella.

E' possibile che senta meno attrazione e si sia data quella spiegazione, mentre la vera è che è stufa del suo atteggiamento. 

Non so se sia il caso, ma per me sarebbe così.


----------



## Horny (18 Luglio 2015)

Vabe ma ok i discorsi sull'avere cura di se'.
qua l'utente però parla di complessivi 7 kg in parecchi anni,
la mancanza di attrazione non può dipendere da questo.


----------



## Horny (18 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono a pagina 13.
> 
> Non è detto che la moglie di zagor trovi meno piacevole il fare sesso perchè lui ha qualche chilo in più. Anche se la spiegazione che ha dato è stata quella.
> 
> ...


infatti


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Vabe ma ok i discorsi sull'avere cura di se'.
> qua l'utente però parla di complessivi 7 kg in parecchi anni,
> la mancanza di attrazione non può dipendere da questo.


Eh lo credo bene... stare con uno che ti guarda continuamente qualsiasi cosa tu faccia per capire il cambiamento di espressione sul viso e non è che sia proprio eccitante:unhappy:


----------



## Horny (18 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @zagor : in ogni caso, in ogni caso, tu rimettiti in forma. E fatti desiderare un po', allontanati fisicamente senza dire dove vai quando ci sei. Quando non ci sei, qualche volta non telefonare, per dire.
> Comunque: a quarant'anni, dopo tanti con lo stesso uomo, a una bella donna qualche ideuzza può venire, direi.
> 
> Bellezza è armonia, padronanza di sé, disinvoltura, eleganza, e le forme non c'entrano molto, c'entrano un po'.


perché a una brutta no?


----------



## banshee (18 Luglio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono a pagina 13.
> 
> Non è detto che la moglie di zagor trovi meno piacevole il fare sesso perchè lui ha qualche chilo in più. Anche se la spiegazione che ha dato è stata quella.
> 
> ...


È quello che gli ho scritto anche io...per me i kg in più sono un pretesto. Per non ammettere che il calo del desiderio dipende dal suo atteggiamento sospettoso e indagatore, che direi è un po' soffocante!


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh lo credo bene... stare con uno che ti guarda continuamente qualsiasi cosa tu faccia per capire il cambiamento di espressione sul viso e non è che sia proprio eccitante:unhappy:



.


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh lo credo bene... stare con uno che ti guarda continuamente qualsiasi cosa tu faccia per capire il cambiamento di espressione sul viso e non è che sia proprio eccitante:unhappy:





banshee ha detto:


> È quello che gli ho scritto anche io...per me i kg in più sono un pretesto. Per non ammettere che il calo del desiderio dipende dal suo atteggiamento sospettoso e indagatore, che direi è un po' soffocante!



Ma non mi sembra di aver mai scritto una cosa del genere. Ho scritto che un paio di volte le ho visto un'espressione sconosciuta sul volto, la prima volta mentre guardavo casualmente, la seconda perchè dovevo per forza guardare lei, data la situazione in quel momento. Ho scritto che la guardavo con attenzione in un momento ben preciso, per vedere se sul volto riuscivo a cogliere un segnale particolare. Ho guardato mia moglie intensamente centinaia di volte per i motivi più disparati. Talvolta mi è capitato (pensa un pò...) di farla eccitare solo con lo sguardo. Stiamo parlando di una storia che dura complessivamente, compreso il fidanzamento, da oltre 25 anni.......A volte penso che sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi in modo sufficientemente chiaro. Altre volte, però, ho la sensazione che ci siano persone che vanno in loop.


----------



## banshee (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra di aver mai scritto una cosa del genere. Ho scritto che un paio di volte le ho visto un'espressione sconosciuta sul volto, la prima volta mentre guardavo casualmente, la seconda perchè dovevo per forza guardare lei, data la situazione in quel momento. Ho scritto che la guardavo con attenzione in un momento ben preciso, per vedere se sul volto riuscivo a cogliere un segnale particolare. Ho guardato mia moglie intensamente centinaia di volte per i motivi più disparati. Talvolta mi è capitato (pensa un pò...) di farla eccitare solo con lo sguardo. Stiamo parlando di una storia che dura complessivamente, compreso il fidanzamento, da oltre 25 anni.......A volte penso che sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi in modo sufficientemente chiaro. Altre volte, però, ho la sensazione che ci siano persone che vanno in loop.


Scusa eh? Sei arrivato qui scrivendo che hai il sospetto che tua moglie ti tradisca adducendo una serie di "prove" volatili ed inutili, come il cambio d'espressione, i giri lontani sotto l'ombrellone etc etc 
Secondo te tua moglie non si accorge del controllo? Uno. E due...hai scritto sempre tu che lei è arrivata a dirti "prendi tutte le psw basta che stai tranquillo " secondo te è entusiasta del controllo?


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra di aver mai scritto una cosa del genere. Ho scritto che un paio di volte le ho visto un'espressione sconosciuta sul volto, la prima volta mentre guardavo casualmente, la seconda perchè dovevo per forza guardare lei, data la situazione in quel momento. Ho scritto che la guardavo con attenzione in un momento ben preciso, per vedere se sul volto riuscivo a cogliere un segnale particolare. Ho guardato mia moglie intensamente centinaia di volte per i motivi più disparati. Talvolta mi è capitato (pensa un pò...) di farla eccitare solo con lo sguardo. Stiamo parlando di una storia che dura complessivamente, compreso il fidanzamento, da oltre 25 anni.......A volte penso che sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi in modo sufficientemente chiaro. Altre volte, però, ho la sensazione che ci siano persone che vanno in loop.


Ma carissimo io potrei essere andata pure in loop ma tu che ipotizzi un tradimento da un espressione a caso e tutto quello che hai scritto al primo post neanche mi sembri tanto coi piedi per terra....


----------



## Horny (18 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> È quello che gli ho scritto anche io...per me i kg in più sono un pretesto. Per non ammettere che il calo del desiderio dipende dal suo atteggiamento sospettoso e indagatore, che direi è un po' soffocante!


Ma piu semplicemente può dipendere dalla monotonia dopo 25 anni.
se poi l'ha scelto perché più affidabile di una skoda può pure darsi che già 
l'attrazione non fosse a mille dall'inizio.


----------



## banshee (18 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma piu semplicemente può dipendere dalla monotonia dopo 25 anni.
> se poi l'ha scelto perché più affidabile di una skoda può pure darsi che già
> l'attrazione non fosse a mille dall'inizio.


Lui dice di sì...e che la faceva eccitare con lo sguardo! Che c era passione..
Sicuramente hai ragione, anche la monotonia...


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Scusa eh? Sei arrivato qui scrivendo che hai il sospetto che tua moglie ti tradisca adducendo una serie di "prove" volatili ed inutili, come il cambio d'espressione, i giri lontani sotto l'ombrellone etc etc
> Secondo te tua moglie non si accorge del controllo? Uno. E due...hai scritto sempre tu che lei è arrivata a dirti "prendi tutte le psw basta che stai tranquillo " secondo te è entusiasta del controllo?



Stai miscelando situazioni che si sono verificate due anni fa, con altre più recenti. Proprio per cercare di evitare gli errori (?),del passato, adesso sono molto più attento nell'esternare i miei sospetti. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che abbia solo dei labili indizi, sono d'accordo. Il fatto, però che siano "inutili", è indimostrabile allo stato attuale delle cose. Anzi.......


----------



## banshee (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Stai miscelando situazioni che si sono verificate due anni fa, con altre più recenti. Proprio per cercare di evitare gli errori (?),del passato, adesso sono molto più attento nell'esternare i miei sospetti. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che abbia solo dei labili indizi, sono d'accordo. Il fatto, però che siano "inutili", è indimostrabile allo stato attuale delle cose. Anzi.......


Io ho capito che sono cose di anni fa ed ora sei più cauto, volevo solo dirti che forse se ne accorge comunque...perché all'interno della coppia, certe cose si "sentono" sono palpabili anche se non manifeste... Tutto qui  e magari questo la sta allontanando 
Io non credo al problema dei kg di troppo...


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma carissimo io potrei essere andata pure in loop ma tu che ipotizzi un tradimento da un espressione a caso e tutto quello che hai scritto al primo post neanche mi sembri tanto coi piedi per terra....




Ma questo non è in discussione, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con sconosciuti, esponendomi a giudizi lapidari.


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Non credo che una storia possa reggere tanto a lungo se non è fondata, almeno inizialmente su una grande attrazione reciproca. Poi, con il passare degli anni,anche l'incendio più devastante inizia ad acchetarsi. Anche il discorso dell'affidabilità, si basava sul fatto che già da ragazza, mia moglie cercava una "solidità", che non tutti i ragazzi hanno, almeno da giovani. Il che non significa essere noiosi


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma questo non è in discussione, altrimenti non sarei qui a parlarne con sconosciuti, esponendomi a giudizi lapidari.


E noi cosa ti stiamo dicendo? Che ipotizzare un tradimento in base agli elementi che hai scritto e fuorviante... Il vostro problema non è se tua moglie ti tradisce ma la diminuzione del suo desiderio sessuale e la mancanza di fiducia tua nei suoi confronti... E siccome racconti di basi solide e matrimonio da anni sarebbe il caso di chiedersi perché hai perso fiducia in lei e ti vengono queste associazioni... Non è che sei insicuro e questo si proietta nel rapporto con tua moglie?


----------



## Horny (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E noi cosa ti stiamo dicendo? Che ipotizzare un tradimento in base agli elementi che hai scritto e fuorviante... Il vostro problema non è se tua moglie ti tradisce ma la diminuzione del suo desiderio sessuale e la mancanza di fiducia tua nei suoi confronti... E siccome racconti di basi solide e matrimonio da anni sarebbe il caso di chiedersi perché hai perso fiducia in lei e ti vengono queste associazioni... Non è che sei insicuro e questo si proietta nel rapporto con tua moglie?


:up:


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E noi cosa ti stiamo dicendo? Che ipotizzare un tradimento in base agli elementi che hai scritto e fuorviante... Il vostro problema non è se tua moglie ti tradisce ma la diminuzione del suo desiderio sessuale e la mancanza di fiducia tua nei suoi confronti... E siccome racconti di basi solide e matrimonio da anni sarebbe il caso di chiedersi perché hai perso fiducia in lei e ti vengono queste associazioni... Non è che sei insicuro e questo si proietta nel rapporto con tua moglie?



Ho perso il 100% della  fiducia in lei perchè vedo delle strane discrepanze nel suo comportamento. Questo non significa che non mi fido più, solo che sto più attento. Fino ad un mese e mezzo fa, non guardavo e non controllavo un bel niente. Almeno a livello cosciente.  Lei non ha affatto diminuito il desiderio sessuale. Semmai (ma anche questo è ancora troppo presto per dirlo con certezza) è diminuito il suo livello di eccitazione INIZIALE, sotto le lenzuola. In buona sostanza.....prima si arrapava ancora prima di iniziare. Adesso, mi ha detto che se dimagrissi sarebbe meglio....


----------



## Eratò (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ho perso il 100% della  fiducia in lei perchè vedo delle strane discrepanze nel suo comportamento. Questo non significa che non mi fido più, solo che sto più attento. Fino ad un mese e mezzo fa, non guardavo e non controllavo un bel niente. Almeno a livello cosciente.  Lei non ha affatto diminuito il desiderio sessuale. Semmai (ma anche questo è ancora troppo presto per dirlo con certezza) è diminuito il suo livello di eccitazione INIZIALE, sotto le lenzuola. In buona sostanza.....prima si arrapava ancora prima di iniziare. Adesso, mi ha detto che se dimagrissi sarebbe meglio....


Non ti fidi proprio se hai perso il 100% della fiducia... Che poi le discrepanze sarebbero quelle di cui hai raccontato qui o ce ne sarebbero delle altre?


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti fidi proprio se hai perso il 100% della fiducia... Che poi le discrepanze sarebbero quelle di cui hai raccontato qui o ce ne sarebbero delle altre?



Non ho perso il 100% della fiducia, mi sono espresso male. Volevo intendere che prima mi fidavo ciecamente, al 100%. Le discrepanze sono tante, ma tutte insignificanti. Piccolissime differenze nei comportamenti, nella sistemazione delle cose, nelle reazioni a determinate sollecitazioni mie o dei figli, piccolissimi scatti d'insofferenza (un "uffa, che palle" invece di un "va bene"). Cose che prese singolarmente non significherebbero proprio niente. Ma, come detto, sono tante e tutte insieme sono ben visibili.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché a una brutta no?


Ha meno occasioni, in genere.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non ho perso il 100% della fiducia, mi sono espresso male. Volevo intendere che prima mi fidavo ciecamente, al 100%. Le discrepanze sono tante, ma tutte insignificanti. Piccolissime differenze nei comportamenti, nella sistemazione delle cose, nelle reazioni a determinate sollecitazioni mie o dei figli, piccolissimi scatti d'insofferenza (un "*uffa, che palle" invece di un "va bene*"). Cose che prese singolarmente non significherebbero proprio niente. Ma, come detto, sono tante e tutte insieme sono ben visibili.



Si sta stufando.

Se ti fissi sul fatto che ti tradisce (senza alcuna motivazione seria, io non ci credo che ti tradisca) invece che su che cosa la sta stufando e perchè e cosa fare per superare la cosa, sei fritto.

Il problema è che è insofferente e stufa.

Parti da lì.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2015)

madonna che inquietudine ; spero che stia organizzando la fuga.  





zagor ha detto:


> Non ho perso il 100% della fiducia, mi sono espresso male. Volevo intendere che prima mi fidavo ciecamente, al 100%. Le discrepanze sono tante, ma tutte insignificanti. Piccolissime differenze nei comportamenti, *nella sistemazione delle cose,* nelle reazioni a determinate sollecitazioni mie o dei figli, piccolissimi scatti d'insofferenza (un "uffa, che palle" invece di un "va bene"). Cose che prese singolarmente non significherebbero proprio niente. Ma, come detto, sono tante e tutte insieme sono ben visibili.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ho perso il 100% della  fiducia in lei perchè vedo delle strane discrepanze nel suo comportamento. Questo non significa che non mi fido più, solo che sto più attento. Fino ad un mese e mezzo fa, non guardavo e non controllavo un bel niente. Almeno a livello cosciente.  Lei non ha affatto diminuito il desiderio sessuale. Semmai (ma anche questo è ancora troppo presto per dirlo con certezza) è diminuito il suo livello di eccitazione INIZIALE, sotto le lenzuola. In buona sostanza.....prima si arrapava ancora prima di iniziare. Adesso, mi ha detto che se dimagrissi sarebbe meglio....





zagor ha detto:


> Non ho perso il 100% della fiducia, mi sono espresso male. Volevo intendere che prima mi fidavo ciecamente, al 100%. Le discrepanze sono tante, ma tutte insignificanti. Piccolissime differenze nei comportamenti, nella sistemazione delle cose, nelle reazioni a determinate sollecitazioni mie o dei figli, piccolissimi scatti d'insofferenza (un "uffa, che palle" invece di un "va bene"). Cose che prese singolarmente non significherebbero proprio niente. Ma, come detto, sono tante e tutte insieme sono ben visibili.


Non è in premenopausa e ha sbalzi d'umore?


----------



## zagor (18 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è in premenopausa e ha sbalzi d'umore?




può darsi.....anzi è una cosa che la preoccupa, sostiene che potrebbe andare in menopausa precocemente, anche se non credo ci siano segnali significativi in tal senso. Oddio, qualcosa si....E' sempre stata un tipo eccessivamente preoccupato del futuro. Diciamo che si legò a me sempre più, perchè avevo il potere (magico) di tranquillizzarla.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> può darsi.....anzi è una cosa che la preoccupa, sostiene che potrebbe andare in menopausa precocemente, anche se non credo ci siano segnali significativi in tal senso. Oddio, qualcosa si....E' sempre stata un tipo eccessivamente preoccupato del futuro. Diciamo che si legò a me sempre più, perchè avevo il potere (magico) di tranquillizzarla.


Quanti anni ha? E tu?


----------



## JON (18 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, tempo fa ho avuto la sensazione che mia moglie mi aveva tradito.
> Gli indizi (labili), sono:
> un cambio di canale una sera mentre l'annunciatrice stava "lanciando" un servizio sul come scoprire le corna. Io stavo casualmente guardando lei,invece della tv e giuro di aver visto una faccia da panico.
> 
> ...


Se tu fossi paranoico, mettiamo, potrebbe essere normale che lei si comporti in modo strano...dalla tua prospettiva.
Voglio dire, se lei sa come sei fatto, che sei sospettoso, che lo sei da sempre, è chiaro che, anche quando semplicemente in tv si parla di tradimento, lei cerchi di "insabbiarsi". E' difficile gestire la gelosia altrui, quando questa è patologica. Dal collega insospettabile siamo arrivati all'animatore da spiaggia, il palestrato. Ma nemmeno uno straccio di prova.

Se tu non fossi un paranoico, diciamo, potrebbe essere che qualcosa sotto sotto ci sia. Ma non hai prove. Lei al limite potrebbe avere altri canali di cui non sei a conoscenza. Un altro telefono?

Ma non è che sei un po' paranoico? Con tutto che, stai tranquillo, a tua moglie il palestrato potrebbe piacere, sei tu che pensi possa essere lontano dai suoi gusti. A volte alcuni palestrati risultano interessanti, tutt'altro che banali. Dipende. Cosi come il tuo dilemma dipende dai fatti in campo, a prescindere dalle presunzioni.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Se tu fossi paranoico, mettiamo, potrebbe essere normale che lei si comporti in modo strano...dalla tua prospettiva.
> Voglio dire, se lei sa come sei fatto, che sei sospettoso, che lo sei da sempre, è chiaro che, anche quando semplicemente in tv si parla di tradimento, lei cerchi di "insabbiarsi".


Un'osservazione interessantel




JON ha detto:


> Con tutto che, stai tranquillo, a tua moglie il palestrato potrebbe piacere, sei tu che pensi possa essere lontano dai suoi gusti. A volte alcuni palestrati risultano interessanti, tutt'altro che banali. Dipende. Cosi come il tuo dilemma dipende dai fatti in campo, a prescindere dalle presunzioni.



Infatti, tutto sta a capire fino a che punto questo tipo di situazione (immagino,nuovo per lei), la intrighi. Un 25enne, lontanissimo dai parametri che fino ad ora ha considerato interessanti. Potrebbe essere, in questo momento, una tentazione pericolosa. Ma se per davvero fosse solo una infatuazione estiva, basterebbe tenere alta la guardia, da parte mia, ma sopratutto da parte sua, per un paio di mesi. naturalmente, se questo rappresentasse la spia di un disagio più profondo cambierebbe tutto.


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Infatti, tutto sta a capire fino a che punto questo tipo di situazione (immagino,nuovo per lei), la intrighi. Un 25enne, lontanissimo dai parametri che fino ad ora ha considerato interessanti. Potrebbe essere, in questo momento, una tentazione pericolosa. Ma se per davvero fosse solo una infatuazione estiva, basterebbe tenere alta la guardia, da parte mia, ma sopratutto da parte sua, per un paio di mesi. naturalmente, se questo rappresentasse la spia di un disagio più profondo cambierebbe tutto.


Posso dirti che non è il caso di illudersi, nel senso che, come tutti i non traditi, rischi di metterti i paraocchi per finire di credere che tua moglie non sarebbe mai capace di essere diversa da quello che (tu) pensi. 

Questo per dire che non si tratta di un'influenza stagionale per la quale basta essere vigili questo paio di mesi e poi tutto sarà al sicuro. Questa rischia di essere la tua illusione. Personalmente, nel caso, preferirei pensare che sia piuttosto la seconda che hai detto, ovvero i sintomi di un disagio più profondo. Ci può stare sai, quindi, più che tentare di dissacrare il giardino segreto di tua moglie, valuterei piuttosto quanto siano efficienti le sue capacità di autocontrollo.

Da quello che dici non parrebbe il tipo da imbastire una seconda vita, il fatto che, almeno apparentemente, non abbiate segreti (come condividere psw), farebbe pensare che tutto sommato non ci sia da preoccuparsi più di tanto. Ma ammetto che alcuni tratti sono curiosi, come la sua indole nervosa di un tempo (quella che ti accusava di tutto) che lascia il posto oggi ad un comportamento più gentile ed accomodante, come una persona tipicamente appagata o più semplicemente sicura di se.

Poi ci sarebbe la famosa frase che non reputi farina del suo sacco, anche qui ti invito a non illuderti, anzi, a non sottovalutarla.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Posso dirti che non è il caso di illudersi, nel senso che, come tutti i non traditi, rischi di metterti i paraocchi per finire di credere che tua moglie non sarebbe mai capace di essere diversa da quello che (tu) pensi.
> 
> Questo per dire che non si tratta di un'influenza stagionale per la quale basta essere vigili questo paio di mesi e poi tutto sarà al sicuro. Questa rischia di essere la tua illusione. Personalmente, nel caso, preferirei pensare che sia piuttosto la seconda che hai detto, ovvero i sintomi di un disagio più profondo. Ci può stare sai, quindi, più che tentare di dissacrare il giardino segreto di tua moglie, valuterei piuttosto quanto siano efficienti le sue capacità di autocontrollo.
> 
> ...


Tutta la storia di un paio di anni fa mi ha lasciato dubbi importanti, a ben pensarci. A partire dalla pw della mail ridatami dopo pochi giorni dall'ultima lite, quasi a voler tacitare ogni dubbio. Salvo poi accorgermi delle mail cancellate a singhiozzo: un anno si, l'anno successivo e quello precedente no: ma che significa? Se una cancella o archivia va in ordine cronologico, si inizia dalle più vecchie (o al limite dalle ultime, più facili da valutare se sono utili o meno) e sopratutto, non si cancella tutto un anno, ma dai un anno intero di mail inutili? Ti dirò, che pur non avendo nessuna prova, se scoprissi che con quel tipo ci sono scappati dei giri in giostra, ne sarei sorpreso fino ad un certo punto. Comunque, conservo tutte le vecchie sim di quel periodo, che non ho mai fatto esaminare a nessuno proprio perchè sarebbe stato semplice comprarsi un cellulare con un nuovo numero e tenerlo nascosto. E forse anche perchè , se davvero scoprissi qualcosa di concreto, poi sarebbe l'inferno. Per finire con l'atteggiamento che lei ha tenuto durante tutta la crisi. Calma, almeno apparente, e risposte inappuntabili. Strano che tutte le risposte alle domande poste, arrivavano un paio di giorni dopo,quando, inevitabilmente, uno dei due riapriva il discorso. Forse ci ragionava, boh?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Tutta la storia di un paio di anni fa mi ha lasciato dubbi importanti, a ben pensarci. A partire dalla pw della mail ridatami dopo pochi giorni dall'ultima lite, quasi a voler tacitare ogni dubbio. Salvo poi accorgermi delle mail cancellate a singhiozzo: un anno si, l'anno successivo e quello precedente no: ma che significa? Se una cancella o archivia va in ordine cronologico, si inizia dalle più vecchie (o al limite dalle ultime, più facili da valutare se sono utili o meno) e sopratutto, non si cancella tutto un anno, ma dai un anno intero di mail inutili? Ti dirò, che pur non avendo nessuna prova, se scoprissi che con quel tipo ci sono scappati dei giri in giostra, ne sarei sorpreso fino ad un certo punto. Comunque, conservo tutte le vecchie sim di quel periodo, che non ho mai fatto esaminare a nessuno proprio perchè sarebbe stato semplice comprarsi un cellulare con un nuovo numero e tenerlo nascosto. E forse anche perchè , se davvero scoprissi qualcosa di concreto, poi sarebbe l'inferno. Per finire con l'atteggiamento che lei ha tenuto durante tutta la crisi. Calma, almeno apparente, e risposte inappuntabili. Strano che tutte le risposte alle domande poste, arrivavano un paio di giorni dopo,quando, inevitabilmente, uno dei due riapriva il discorso. Forse ci ragionava, boh?


Ripeto il mio consiglio iniziale: vai in terapia.

Sono una tradita ma questi indizi sono aria fritta.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto il mio consiglio iniziale: vai in terapia.
> 
> Sono una tradita ma questi indizi sono aria fritta.


Potrei anche andare in terapia. Ma perchè,sono aria fritta.......cosa dovrebbe esserci di più significativo?


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Potrei anche andare in terapia. Ma perchè,sono aria fritta.......cosa dovrebbe esserci di più significativo?


Se fossi tua moglie ti avrei già lasciato.
la poveraccia e' giustamente stanca dei tuoi
sragionamenti


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Potrei anche andare in terapia. Ma perchè,sono aria fritta.......cosa dovrebbe esserci di più significativo?


A me scrivono email anche amiche per confidare cose che non sarebbe corretto rivelare a chicchessia, ad esempio.
Ho dei problemi a eliminare le email vecchie e le archivio o le elimino ogni tanto a volte partendo dalle recenti, confidando sull'oblio del sistema che comunque elimina quelle vecchie.
Programmi idioti che suggeriscono di vestirsi leggeri in estate o di guardare se la partner va dal parrucchiere o si compra un reggiseno o se finalmente si mette a dieta non li guardo.
Trovo normale che se una persona ci vede guardi le persone gradevoli, uomini e donne e bambini, o anche cani, gattini e passerotti graziosi.
Trovo anche normale essere insofferente se ti viene calcolato il tempo che impieghi a far la spesa o se mi chiedono perché ho un'espressione strana perché penso di averla cambiata per il passare del tempo e poi mi sento sotto controllo.
Nessuno ha considerato neanche indizi le cose che hai notato.
Fattene una ragione di avere tendenze paranoidi da verificare con persone competenti al più presto.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Se fossi tua moglie ti avrei già lasciato.
> la poveraccia e' giustamente stanca dei tuoi
> sragionamenti


per quanto ci stia provando, non riesco a vedere nessun apporto costruttivo alla mia situazione da parte tua, con questa affermazione. Spero che capirai che sono disposto ad ascoltare critiche anche feroci, purchè finalizzate a qualcosa. Non è nelle mie intenzioni di  fungere da valvola di sfogo per le nevrosi di altre persone. Probabilmente, allo stato attuale mia moglie reputa che quello che abbiamo costruito insieme e quello che abbiamo fatto disinteressatemente l'un per l'altra e viceversa, sia più importante dei miei sragionamenti. Fermo restando che pur volendo salvare il nostro matrimonio, potrebbe aver commesso degli errori ANCHE irrimediabili.


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Tutta la storia di un paio di anni fa mi ha lasciato dubbi importanti, a ben pensarci. A partire dalla pw della mail ridatami dopo pochi giorni dall'ultima lite, quasi a voler tacitare ogni dubbio. Salvo poi accorgermi delle mail cancellate a singhiozzo: un anno si, l'anno successivo e quello precedente no: ma che significa? Se una cancella o archivia va in ordine cronologico, si inizia dalle più vecchie (o al limite dalle ultime, più facili da valutare se sono utili o meno) e sopratutto, non si cancella tutto un anno, ma dai un anno intero di mail inutili? Ti dirò, che pur non avendo nessuna prova, se scoprissi che con quel tipo ci sono scappati dei giri in giostra, ne sarei sorpreso fino ad un certo punto. Comunque, conservo tutte le vecchie sim di quel periodo, che non ho mai fatto esaminare a nessuno proprio perchè sarebbe stato semplice comprarsi un cellulare con un nuovo numero e tenerlo nascosto.* E forse anche perchè , se davvero scoprissi qualcosa di concreto, poi sarebbe l'inferno*. Per finire con l'atteggiamento che lei ha tenuto durante tutta la crisi. Calma, almeno apparente, e risposte inappuntabili. Strano che tutte le risposte alle domande poste, arrivavano un paio di giorni dopo,quando, inevitabilmente, uno dei due riapriva il discorso. Forse ci ragionava, boh?


Se sei geloso, pressante, quindi opprimente, è probabile che le mail cancellate potrebbero esserlo solo perché potevano dare adito ad altrettanti sospetti infondati da parte tua. Potevano contenere elementi che tu potevi fraintendere. E per lo stesso motivo tenderebbe a misurare le parole prima di risponderti.
Tutto ciò va detto, prima che per scagionarla, anche per il semplice fatto che non hai prove.

Non ti offendere, per come stanno le cose sarei più portato a credere che la tua sia paranoia. Potrebbe essersi creata una dinamica tra voi in cui siete rimasti impantanati, tu geloso ossessivo e lei timorosa che, in un certo senso, ti asseconda.

Poi oh, tutto può essere, ma, parere del tutto personale, in questi casi non esiste prevenzione che tu possa attuare. Se a tua moglie è partita la testa non sarai tu a fermarla, in questo caso devi calmarti, non puoi sequestrare sim, o confiscare psw e quello che è. In questo caso sei un po' fuori le righe. Le prove, se ci sono, arriveranno. Perché non provi a smettere di assillarla? Il che non significa che tu debba diventare un vegetale. Se cerchi prove dirette da lei non ne otterrai. Quindi, anche qualora i tuoi sospetti siano fondati, stai sbagliando.


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> per quanto ci stia provando, non riesco a vedere nessun apporto costruttivo alla mia situazione da parte tua, con questa affermazione. Spero che capirai che sono disposto ad ascoltare critiche anche feroci, purchè finalizzate a qualcosa. Non è nelle mie intenzioni di  fungere da valvola di sfogo per le nevrosi di altre persone. Probabilmente, allo stato attuale mia moglie reputa che quello che abbiamo costruito insieme e quello che abbiamo fatto disinteressatemente l'un per l'altra e viceversa, sia più importante dei miei sragionamenti. Fermo restando che pur volendo salvare il nostro matrimonio, potrebbe aver commesso degli errori ANCHE irrimediabili.


Brunetta sono 20 post che ti consiglia una terapia.
a che serve ripetersi?
io ho solo aggiunto che, se non poni rimedio ai tuoi problemi
mentali, con una terapia o con una corsa quotidiana o vedi tu,
corri il rischio che tua moglie, per me giustamente,
si stufi e ti molli.
quindi risposta molto finalizzata e costruttiva.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Brunetta sono 20 post che ti consiglia una terapia.
> a che serve ripetersi?
> io ho solo aggiunto che, se non poni rimedio ai tuoi problemi
> mentali, con una terapia o con una corsa quotidiana o vedi tu,
> ...


Quotissimo:up:


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me scrivono email anche amiche per confidare cose che non sarebbe corretto rivelare a chicchessia, ad esempio.
> Ho dei problemi a eliminare le email vecchie e le archivio o le elimino ogni tanto a volte partendo dalle recenti, confidando sull'oblio del sistema che comunque elimina quelle vecchie.
> Programmi idioti che suggeriscono di vestirsi leggeri in estate o di guardare se la partner va dal parrucchiere o si compra un reggiseno o se finalmente si mette a dieta non li guardo.
> Trovo normale che se una persona ci vede guardi le persone gradevoli, uomini e donne e bambini, o anche cani, gattini e passerotti graziosi.
> ...




Così è più chiaro. Ovviamente, non ho alcuna intenzione di seguire il tuo consiglio.Tuttavia, terrò in considerazione la tua opinione, perchè potrebbe essere corretta. Anzi, per la verità me lo auguro. Era proprio questo il tipo di rassicurazioni, (magari con più tatto, ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita), che speravo di trovare affacciandomi in un posto dove di storie di questo tipo (anzi, ben peggiori), ne avete lette molte.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> per quanto ci stia provando, non riesco a vedere nessun apporto costruttivo alla mia situazione da parte tua, con questa affermazione. Spero che capirai che sono disposto ad ascoltare critiche anche feroci, purchè finalizzate a qualcosa. Non è nelle mie intenzioni di  fungere da valvola di sfogo per le nevrosi di altre persone. Probabilmente, allo stato attuale mia moglie reputa che quello che abbiamo costruito insieme e quello che abbiamo fatto disinteressatemente l'un per l'altra e viceversa, sia più importante dei miei sragionamenti. Fermo restando che pur volendo salvare il nostro matrimonio, potrebbe aver commesso degli errori ANCHE irrimediabili.


Fidati che Horny è una delle più gentili e pazienti qui dentro.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Se fossi tua moglie ti avrei già lasciato.
> la poveraccia e' giustamente stanca dei tuoi
> sragionamenti





Horny ha detto:


> Brunetta sono 20 post che ti consiglia una terapia.
> a che serve ripetersi?
> io ho solo aggiunto che, se non poni rimedio ai tuoi problemi
> mentali, con una terapia o con una corsa quotidiana o vedi tu,
> ...



Non mi sembra che il secondo intervento, duro ma apprezzabile, sia uguale al primo, inutilmente sarcastico.





Eratò ha detto:


> Fidati che Horny è una delle più gentili e pazienti qui dentro.


Mi sembra di aver letto interventi più corretti. Posso ipotizzare che siano stati scritti da persone più gentili. Poi, è chiaro che ognuno di noi ha i suoi personali metri di giudizio.


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Così è più chiaro. Ovviamente, non ho alcuna intenzione di seguire il tuo consiglio.Tuttavia, terrò in considerazione la tua opinione, perchè potrebbe essere corretta. Anzi, per la verità me lo auguro. Era proprio questo il tipo di rassicurazioni, (magari con più tatto, ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita), che speravo di trovare affacciandomi in un posto dove di storie di questo tipo (anzi, ben peggiori), ne avete lette molte.


Perchè non hai alcuna intenzione di seguire il consiglio?
Guarda che probabilmente è l'unica cosa giusta da fare nel tuo caso...
Sto leggendo da diversi utenti la parola "paranoia", direi che è abbastanza evidente che le tue siano appunto paranoie...e sarebbe il caso arrivare al fondo della questione...ma la questione non è tua moglie, la questione sei tu.
Per quello che hai raccontato davvero non c'è niente che faccia pensare a quello che pensi tu.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che il secondo intervento, duro ma apprezzabile, sia uguale al primo, inutilmente sarcastico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che cos'è zagor? C'è che secondo me ciò che ha scritto Horny è quello che la maggioranza di noi ha pensato qui dentro... E Horny è stata sincera e ha avuto il coraggio di scriverlo... Se cerchi risposte oneste qui ce le avrai ma se cerchi di essere assecondato e solo un paio di pacche sulle spalle allora mi dispiace...Fai come ti ha consigliato Brunetta.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè non hai alcuna intenzione di seguire il consiglio?
> Guarda che probabilmente è l'unica cosa giusta da fare nel tuo caso...
> Sto leggendo da diversi utenti la parola "paranoia", direi che è abbastanza evidente che le tue siano appunto paranoie...e sarebbe il caso arrivare al fondo della questione...ma la questione non è tua moglie, la questione sei tu.
> Per quello che hai raccontato davvero non c'è niente che faccia pensare a quello che pensi tu.




Non penso che da una quindicina di post si possa davvero stabilire se un tizio è paranoico o meno. Prendo atto che nei casi descritti, il voler a tutti i costi credere che sia avvenuto qualcosa di losco è un errore. Ed accolgo volentieri il consiglio che più persone mi hanno dato di "mollare la presa" e tornare a vivere, nei limiti del possibile, con più serenità. Fermo restando che in tutti questi anni, non ho mai smesso di considerare mia moglie prima una ragazza eccezionale e poi una donna straordinaria. Ed ho fatto davvero di tutto per dimostrarglielo a più riprese. Davvero, posso solo sperare che lei abbia una opinione di me pari a quella che io ho di lei. Il nostro rapporto di coppia è andato avanti a gonfie vele per oltre 25 anni, attraversando quasi tutto quello, di bello e di brutto, che due persone possono sperimentare in un arco di tempo così lungo. Senza pause e con solo un paio di incertezze. L'ascoltare, mi ripeto, pareri di persone estranee su questo argomento, dal momento che per ovvi motivi amici e familiari è meglio escluderli, ritengo che sia stata, da parte mia, la mossa più intelligente da fare (scusate l'immodestia). E ringrazio tutti coloro hanno ritenuto interessante il mio "caso" ed hanno speso un po del loro tempo per aiutarmi a cercare di risolverlo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *Non penso che da una quindicina di post si possa davvero stabilire se un tizio è paranoico o meno. Prendo atto che nei casi descritti, il voler a tutti i costi credere che sia avvenuto qualcosa di losco è un errore. Ed accolgo volentieri il consiglio che più persone mi hanno dato di "mollare la presa" e tornare a vivere, nei limiti del possibile, con più serenità. *Fermo restando che in tutti questi anni, non ho mai smesso di considerare mia moglie prima una ragazza eccezionale e poi una donna straordinaria. Ed ho fatto davvero di tutto per dimostrarglielo a più riprese. Davvero, posso solo sperare che lei abbia una opinione di me pari a quella che io ho di lei. Il nostro rapporto di coppia è andato avanti a gonfie vele per oltre 25 anni, attraversando quasi tutto quello, di bello e di brutto, che due persone possono sperimentare in un arco di tempo così lungo. Senza pause e con solo un paio di incertezze. L'ascoltare, mi ripeto, pareri di persone estranee su questo argomento, dal momento che per ovvi motivi amici e familiari è meglio escluderli, ritengo che sia stata, da parte mia, la mossa più intelligente da fare (scusate l'immodestia). E ringrazio tutti coloro hanno ritenuto interessante il mio "caso" ed hanno speso un po del loro tempo per aiutarmi a cercare di risolverlo.


Mi pare ovvio che da una quindicina di post non si possa trarre un giudizio corretto.
Qui però si risponde sulla base di ciò che leggiamo.
Tu hai raccontato cose che possono avere mille spiegazioni che non sono assolutamente indizio di tradimento.
Se in questi 15 post tu avessi scritto cose tipo "mi sono trovato in mano il cellulare di mia moglie e scorrendo le foto ho visto immagini di carattere pornografico con lei protagonista inginocchiata tra 5 uomini...omissis...omissis...omissis...e ho trovato anche un video in cui lei era intenta in una fellatio a un uomo che non aveva il mio colore di pelle, quindi sicuramente non ero io e lei omissis...omissis...omissis...e un giorno sono tornato in casa dal lavoro prima del tempo e ho sentito ansimare, sono entrato in camera da letto e l'ho trovata tra le braccia del caldaista, ma lei mi ha spergiurato che stava solo saldando i conti..." ecco...in un caso come questo forse le risposte che avresti avuto sarebbero state diverse e ti assicuro che nessuno avrebbe pensato a darti del paranoico.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che da una quindicina di post non si possa trarre un giudizio corretto.
> Qui però si risponde sulla base di ciò che leggiamo.
> Tu hai raccontato cose che possono avere mille spiegazioni che non sono assolutamente indizio di tradimento.
> Se in questi 15 post tu avessi scritto cose tipo "mi sono trovato in mano il cellulare di mia moglie e scorrendo le foto ho visto immagini di carattere pornografico con lei protagonista inginocchiata tra 5 uomini...omissis...omissis...omissis...e ho trovato anche un video in cui lei era intenta in una fellatio a un uomo che non aveva il mio colore di pelle, quindi sicuramente non ero io e lei omissis...omissis...omissis...e un giorno sono tornato in casa dal lavoro prima del tempo e ho sentito ansimare, sono entrato in camera da letto e l'ho trovata tra le braccia del caldaista, ma lei mi ha spergiurato che stava solo saldando i conti..." ecco...in un caso come questo forse le risposte che avresti avuto sarebbero state diverse e ti assicuro che nessuno avrebbe pensato a darti del paranoico.


... oppure mi ha detto chiaramente che ha deciso di fare una vita Rock... quelli sarebbero guai...


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ... oppure mi ha detto chiaramente che ha deciso di fare una vita Rock... quelli sarebbero guai...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio che da una quindicina di post non si possa trarre un giudizio corretto.
> Qui però si risponde sulla base di ciò che leggiamo.
> Tu hai raccontato cose che possono avere mille spiegazioni che non sono assolutamente indizio di tradimento.
> Se in questi 15 post tu avessi scritto cose tipo "mi sono trovato in mano il cellulare di mia moglie e scorrendo le foto ho visto immagini di carattere pornografico con lei protagonista inginocchiata tra 5 uomini...omissis...omissis...omissis...e ho trovato anche un video in cui lei era intenta in una fellatio a un uomo che non aveva il mio colore di pelle, quindi sicuramente non ero io e lei omissis...omissis...omissis...e un giorno sono tornato in casa dal lavoro prima del tempo e ho sentito ansimare, sono entrato in camera da letto e l'ho trovata tra le braccia del caldaista, ma lei mi ha spergiurato che stava solo saldando i conti..." ecco...in un caso come questo forse le risposte che avresti avuto sarebbero state diverse e ti assicuro che nessuno avrebbe pensato a darti del paranoico.





Eratò ha detto:


> ... oppure mi ha detto chiaramente che ha deciso di fare una vita Rock... quelli sarebbero guai...




Ah,ah,ah,ah......si credo di aver capito quello che state cercando di dirmi. Però in uno dei  casi come quelli descritti, non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di venire in questo forum. Sarei andato da un avvocato. Qui, invece  ho potuto esternare dei labili sospetti, che poi esaminati da persone non coinvolte emotivamente sono stati rapidamente smontati. Anche le accuse, tutto sommato condivisibili, di paranoia, sono nate e moriranno tra queste pagine, senza fare alcun danno. Nel contempo, io sono riuscito a sottoporre una situazione che comunque mi stava dando preoccupazioni a persone estranee, ottenendo pareri e giudizi imparziali. Non avrei mai potuto parlare di queste cose ad un amico o ad un parente. Non sono sicuro che abbiate ragione voi e torto io, ma sono abituato a tenere in grande considerazione i pareri che mi vengono dati, dopo averli ovviamente vagliati. Se in futuro, usciranno fuori nuovi elementi, più probanti, state pur certi che tornerò a chiedere il vostro parere, (se vorrete ancora darmelo),viceversa, questa situazione posso considerarla per ora chiusa. Rimarrò nei paraggi, per leggere ulteriori risposte e per partecipare (se riterrò di avere qualcosa di interessante da dire) ad altri post.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> "mi sono trovato in mano il cellulare di mia moglie e scorrendo le foto ho visto immagini di carattere pornografico con lei protagonista inginocchiata tra 5 uomini...omissis...omissis...omissis...




Questa, devo dirtelo,  è proprio terribile......


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Questa, devo dirtelo,  è proprio terribile......


E ci credo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Zagor la salute psichica è un'utopia. Da vicino nessuno è normale perché la normalità è solo l'insieme dei comportamenti più diffusi e che consentono la convivenza nella società. Ci sono state società dove era normale il cannibalismo.
Io non ho tendenze paranoiche ma di altro tipo, così come c'è chi ha tendenze anoressiche o bulimiche o chi ha tendenza alla dipendenza o chi tende a reagire in modo aggressivo ecc.
Ognuno conosce o dovrebbe conoscere la propria tendenza e tenerla sotto osservazione per chiedere aiuto prima che gli rovini il gusto di vivere.
Né io né nessun altro qui ha fatto una diagnosi che neppure un terapeuta potrebbe fare con così scarsi elementi.
Semplicemente abbiamo rilevato una tendenza che sta iniziando a farti vivere male la relazione più importante della tua vita.
Un colloquio con un terapeuta non è un tso con elettroshock annesso, è parlare con una persona più preparata di noi.


----------



## zagor (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zagor la salute psichica è un'utopia. Da vicino nessuno è normale perché la normalità è solo l'insieme dei comportamenti più diffusi e che consentono la convivenza nella società. Ci sono state società dove era normale il cannibalismo.
> Io non ho tendenze paranoiche ma di altro tipo, così come c'è chi ha tendenze anoressiche o bulimiche o chi ha tendenza alla dipendenza o chi tende a reagire in modo aggressivo ecc.
> Ognuno conosce o dovrebbe conoscere la propria tendenza e tenerla sotto osservazione per chiedere aiuto prima che gli rovini il gusto di vivere.
> Né io né nessun altro qui ha fatto una diagnosi che neppure un terapeuta potrebbe fare con così scarsi elementi.
> ...



Una persona equilibrata, è una persona che riesce a relazionarsi in modo corretto e proficuo nell'ambiente dove vive. I cannibali, vivevano in una società che ammetteva il cannibalismo ed in questo senso erano perfettamente "normali"  nel loro ambiente. Nessuno di noi, può dirsi pienamente integrato, ma la cosa importante è vivere con serenità. Può capitare che elementi esterni od interni  provochino momenti in cui si va facilmente in confusione. Ed è altrettanto giusto notare che quasi mai, si riesce in quei momenti a mantenere la necessaria lucidità per prendere le giuste decisioni. Tuttavia, per quello che possono valere le mie rassicurazioni, ti assicuro che in questo momento non ho nessun bisogno di un aiuto esterno.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Una persona equilibrata, è una persona che riesce a relazionarsi in modo corretto e proficuo nell'ambiente dove vive. I cannibali, vivevano in una società che ammetteva il cannibalismo ed in questo senso erano perfettamente "normali"  nel loro ambiente. Nessuno di noi, può dirsi pienamente integrato, ma la cosa importante è vivere con serenità. Può capitare che elementi esterni od interni  provochino momenti in cui si va facilmente in confusione. Ed è altrettanto giusto notare che quasi mai, si riesce in quei momenti a mantenere la necessaria lucidità per prendere le giuste decisioni. Tuttavia, per quello che possono valere le mie rassicurazioni, ti assicuro che in questo momento non ho nessun bisogno di un aiuto esterno.


Basta che sia rassicurato tu.

A me, a noi, non sei sembrato sereno ed equilibrato nel considerare i comportamenti di tua moglie.


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che sia rassicurato tu.
> 
> A me, a noi, non sei sembrato sereno ed equilibrato nel considerare i comportamenti di tua moglie.



Ne prendo atto. Ovviamente, io non devo e non voglio convincere nessuno. Mi sembrava corretto cercare di spiegare, al meglio delle mie possibilità, quelle che erano le mie intenzioni quando mi sono affacciato in questo posto.:up:


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non credo che una storia possa reggere tanto a lungo se non è fondata, almeno inizialmente su una grande attrazione reciproca. Poi, con il passare degli anni,anche l'incendio più devastante inizia ad acchetarsi. Anche il discorso dell'affidabilità, si basava sul fatto che già da ragazza, m*ia moglie cercava una "solidità", che non tutti i ragazzi hanno, almeno da giovani. *Il che non significa essere noiosi



Sì vabbe, sono passati anni, quella solidità ce l'ha, anche troppo, ora le manca la leggerezza.
Quindi?
La risolvi diventando macigno (non Blek)?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Tutta la storia di un paio di anni fa mi ha lasciato dubbi importanti, a ben pensarci. A partire dalla pw della mail ridatami dopo pochi giorni dall'ultima lite, quasi a voler tacitare ogni dubbio. Salvo poi accorgermi delle mail cancellate a singhiozzo: un anno si, l'anno successivo e quello precedente no: ma che significa? Se una cancella o archivia va in ordine cronologico, si inizia dalle più vecchie (o al limite dalle ultime, più facili da valutare se sono utili o meno) e sopratutto, non si cancella tutto un anno, ma dai un anno intero di mail inutili? Ti dirò, che pur non avendo nessuna prova, se scoprissi che con quel tipo ci sono scappati dei giri in giostra, ne sarei sorpreso fino ad un certo punto. Comunque, conservo tutte le vecchie sim di quel periodo, che non ho mai fatto esaminare a nessuno proprio perchè sarebbe stato semplice comprarsi un cellulare con un nuovo numero e tenerlo nascosto. E forse anche perchè , se davvero scoprissi qualcosa di concreto, poi sarebbe l'inferno. Per finire con l'atteggiamento che lei ha tenuto durante tutta la crisi. Calma, almeno apparente, e risposte inappuntabili. Strano che tutte le risposte alle domande poste, arrivavano un paio di giorni dopo,quando, inevitabilmente, uno dei due riapriva il discorso. Forse ci ragionava, boh?



Paranoie. Ti stai facendo delle paranoie.
Sei soffocante.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Un'osservazione interessantel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non stai capendo un cazzo di lei, te ne rendi conto?
Sei sulla Luna e osservi la terra da lontano e sei convinto di vedere casa tua con un binocolo da teatro.


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non stai capendo un cazzo di lei, te ne rendi conto?
> Sei sulla Luna e osservi la terra da lontano e sei convinto di vedere casa tua con un binocolo da teatro.




Sono qui per ricevere consigli. Non stai capendo un cazzo è una frase irrilevante....


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Così è più chiaro. Ovviamente, non ho alcuna intenzione di seguire il tuo consiglio.Tuttavia, terrò in considerazione la tua opinione, perchè potrebbe essere corretta. Anzi, per la verità me lo auguro. Era proprio questo il tipo di rassicurazioni, (magari con più tatto, ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita), che speravo di trovare affacciandomi in un posto dove di storie di questo tipo (anzi, ben peggiori), ne avete lette molte.



Ma porca puttana, hai uno straccio di mail? Un sms? Una foto porno? Li hai beccati al motel?
Qualcosa che ti dica che ti riveli che dimostri che tua moglie si fa scopare da qualcuno?
No, non hai un cazzo, non hai uno straccio di prova, stai parlando di fumo, di niente, te ne rendi conto?
Stai prendendo per indizi comportamenti normali ma il problema è che tu non sai niente di tua moglie, non la conosci, non la capisci, non la accetti. Le smorfie???? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono qui per ricevere consigli. Non stai capendo un cazzo è una frase irrilevante....


Il primo consiglio è quello di evitare di diventare il carceriere di tua moglie.
Lo stai facendo, stai misurando tutti i suoi comportamenti.
Il secondo è che tu devi conoscere un po' di più tua moglie, non limitarti a osservarne la mimica.
Hai un rapporto molto superficiale se devi alimentare dei sospetti contando le mail cancellate.
La tua non è gelosia, è un'ossessione.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono qui per ricevere consigli. Non stai capendo un cazzo è una frase irrilevante....


Il consiglio che ti sta dando Danny è quello di capire il perché  delle sue reazioni, del fatto che si è stufata e il suo desiderio sessuale si è diminuito(una riduzione del eccitazione è riduzione del desiderio sessuale) invece di concentrarti nelle paranoie...


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il primo consiglio è quello di evitare di diventare il carceriere di tua moglie.
> Lo stai facendo, stai misurando tutti i suoi comportamenti.
> Il secondo è che tu devi conoscere un po' di più tua moglie, non limitarti a osservarne la mimica.
> Hai un rapporto molto superficiale se devi alimentare dei sospetti contando le mail cancellate.
> La tua non è gelosia, è un'ossessione.



e poi?


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il consiglio che ti sta dando Danny è quello di capire il perché  delle sue reazioni, del fatto che si è stufata e il suo desiderio sessuale si è diminuito(una riduzione del eccitazione è riduzione del desiderio sessuale) invece di concentrarti nelle paranoie...



Potrei risponderti che il desiderio nei miei confronti è sceso, perchè desidera altro.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Potrei risponderti che il desiderio nei miei confronti è sceso, perchè desidera altro.


Appunto. Sei talmente ossessionato da un ipotetico tradimento che neanche consideri altre cause...


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto. Sei talmente ossessionato da un ipotetico tradimento che neanche consideri altre cause...


io non sono ossessionato da un bel niente. Prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che un qualcosa sia potuto avvenire o potrebbe avvenire in un prossimo futuro, non significa esserne ossessionati.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> io non sono ossessionato da un bel niente. Prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che un qualcosa sia potuto avvenire o potrebbe avvenire in un prossimo futuro, non significa esserne ossessionati.


Questo è giusto...il discorso però è che questa eventualità dovremmo sempre metterla in conto.
Non la si può prendere in considerazione solo perchè davanti un programma tv che parla di tradimento la moglie cambia canale...o perchè stranamente davanti a domande risponde...cosa doveva fare? Stare zitta? Sarebbe stato ugualmente indicativo. Oppure avrebbe dovuto balbettare? Sarebbe stato indicativo tanto quanto la sicurezza e il mutismo.
Questo ti si sta cercando di dire, che ti stai facendo viaggi mentali senza alcun tipo di indizio che qualcuno qui potrebbe considerare "serio".
E per quanto riguarda il calo di desiderio ti faccio una confidenza, più una donna va avanti con l'età più si avvicina alla menopausa e questa in genere non aiuta molto gli slanci da giungla...


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> io non sono ossessionato da un bel niente. Prendere in considerazione l'ipotesi che un qualcosa sia potuto avvenire o potrebbe avvenire in un prossimo futuro, non significa esserne ossessionati.


E che è ? Ipocondrìa delle corna ?


----------



## zagor (20 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E che è ? Ipocondrìa delle corna ?



Può essere.......


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Può essere.......


Dai, tranquillo, che ancora non è il tuo momento! (forse)


----------



## zagor (25 Luglio 2015)

Mentre stavo, faticosamente per la verità, iniziando a ritenere chiuso questo argomento, bollandolo come un parto eccessivamente fantasioso della mia fantasia,qualcosa di nuovo è successo. Premetto che ho lasciato perdere qualsiasi tentativo di controllo o peggio di gestione forzata della situazione,in questi giorni. Tuttavia, ho cercato di non mantenere  gli occhi bene aperti. Oggi pomeriggio, mia moglie ha riaperto di sua iniziativa l'argomento, dicendomi che secondo lei, anche se qualche volta l'ho sorpresa al mare a parlare con il ragazzo dello stabilimento, lei non stava facendo nulla di male, anche perchè i nostri figli sono sempre vicino a lei e quindi non può accadere niente più di una chiacchierata innocente. Io, ho fatto di tutto per farle capire che in alcuni casi il suo atteggiamento è stato abbastanza equivoco,il mio è stato un bluff clamoroso, perchè pur con tutte le mie paranoie non mi ero accorto mai di niente. Assolutamente niente. Lei però, ha continuato dicendo che anche quella volta che il ragazzo si è messo sulla sdraio, mentre lei era sul lettino di schiena a prendere il sole, il ragazzo le stava brevemente riferendo qualcosa relativa alla temperatura dell'acqua della piscina, che sembrava un po fredda per il bagno dei bambini. Infatti le ha toccato il braccio con la mano bagnata per farle sentire quanto era fredda. Poi ha aggiunto, tutti gli altri colloqui si sono svolti in situazioni ancora più innocenti. Quindi, sarebbe stato meglio che smettessi di preoccuparmi e poi ha continuato con una serie di raccomandazioni sulla mia salute. Mancava solo il raffreddore, tra le possibili cause di decesso, le altre cose le ha nominate tutte. Allora......vi assicuro che in questi giorni non ho più dato nessun segnale di paranoia. In questo vi chiedo di credermi sulla parola. Sono rimasto perplesso, però,di questa sua iniziativa assolutamente spontanea, di raccontarmi cose che neanche mi ero immaginato. Chiedo un consiglio, su cosa dovrei pensare e su come comportarmi..........


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mentre stavo, faticosamente per la verità, iniziando a ritenere chiuso questo argomento, bollandolo come un parto eccessivamente fantasioso della mia fantasia,qualcosa di nuovo è successo. Premetto che ho lasciato perdere qualsiasi tentativo di controllo o peggio di gestione forzata della situazione,in questi giorni. Tuttavia, mantenendo gli occhi bene aperti. Oggi pomeriggio, mia moglie ha riaperto l'argomento, dicendomi che secondo lei, anche se qualche volta l'ho sorpresa al mare a parlare con il ragazzo dello stabilimento, lei non stava facendo nulla di male, anche perchè i nostri figli sono sempre vicino a lei e quindi non può accadere niente più di una chiacchierata innocente. Io, ho fatto di tutto per farle capire che in alcuni casi il suo atteggiamento è stato abbastanza equivoco,il mio è stato un bluff clamoroso, perchè pur con tutte le mie paranoie non mi ero accorto mai di niente. Assolutamente niente. Lei però, ha continuato dicendo che anche quella volta che si è messo sulla sdraio, mentre lei era sul lettino di schiena a prendere il sole, il ragazzo le stava brevemente riferendo qualcosa relativa alla temperatura dell'acqua della piscina, che sembrava un po fredda per il bagno dei bambini. Poi ha aggiunto, tutti gli altri colloqui si sono svolti in situazioni ancora più innocenti. Quindi, sarebbe stato meglio che smettessi di preoccuparmi e poi ha continuato con una serie di raccomandazioni sulla mia salute. Mancava solo il raffreddore, tra le possibili cause di decesso, le altre cose le ha nominate tutte. Allora......vi assicuro che in questi giorni non ho più dato nessun segnale di paranoia. In questo vi chiedo di credermi sulla parola. Sono rimasto perplesso, però,di questa sua iniziativa assolutamente spontanea, di raccontarmi cose che neanche mi ero immaginato. Chiedo un consiglio, su cosa dovrei pensare e su come comportarmi..........


probabilmente ha parlato con un'amica, chiedendole cosa poteva mai aver scatenato la tua paranoia. Al che l'amica ci ha pensato e ha detto: magari qualla volta che il bagnino si è seduto sulla sdraio vicino a te. Quindi la giustifica.
Zagor: le prove di tradimenti sono altre. Tu ti giochi la salute e non ti godi la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> probabilmente ha parlato con un'amica, chiedendole cosa poteva mai aver scatenato la tua paranoia. Al che l'amica ci ha pensato e ha detto: magari qualla volta che il bagnino si è seduto sulla sdraio vicino a te. Quindi la giustifica.
> Zagor: le prove di tradimenti sono altre. Tu ti giochi la salute e non ti godi la vita.


Soprattutto quando avrebbe potuto fare qualcosa con il bagnino?


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando avrebbe potuto fare qualcosa con il bagnino?



Fino ad ora, non credo che abbia avuto il tempo materiale. Certo che il tipo ha grande esperienza e non se ne fa scappare una, se lei si lascia stuzzicare dall'idea, alla fine il tempo lo trova. Settembre, con l'inizio della scuola potrebbe diventare un incubo. Forse, in questi giorni ci sta parlando molto, così tanto da immaginare che qualcuno potrebbe accennarmi qualcosa, altrimenti per quale motivo parlarmene lei direttamente? Excusatio non petita.....


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

Sti cazzi.. Ma come si fa a vivere così?
Voglio dire, alla fine della fiera, cos'è che ti terrorizza così tanto?
Hai paura di restare solo? Che non ti ami? Di cosa?


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Sti cazzi.. Ma come si fa a vivere così?
> Voglio dire, alla fine della fiera, cos'è che ti terrorizza così tanto?
> Hai paura di restare solo? Che non ti ami? Di cosa?



Se si innamorasse di un altro e mi lasciasse, tutto sommato, sarebbe una cosa indipendente dalla mia volontà,su cui non potrei fare niente. Non nascondo che la cosa mi provocherebbe un dolore quasi ingestibile. Ma peggio ancora sarebbe se decidesse di vivere una relazione extraconiugale parallela al matrimonio. Prima o poi dovrei accorgermene e prendere una decisione. Conoscendomi, non avrei dubbi sull'andarmene di casa e sarebbe una mezza tragedia greca. Ma l'ipotesi peggiore, quella davvero insopportabile, sarebbe se scegliesse di farsi un giro di giostra per togliersi uno sfizio, per poi continuare (magari tra mille rimorsi), come se nulla fosse. A favore,si fa per dire, di questa ipotesi, deporrebbero sia la lunghissima storia che abbiamo vissuto e quindi l'assoluta mancanza di altre esperienze (?), unita al superamento della fatidica soglia dei quaranta, che le farebbe vivere occasioni che in passato ha sempre (?) snobbato, come se fossero l'ultima possibilità. Anche in questo caso, conoscendomi, non avrei dubbi  a mollare tutto, prendere armi e bagagli ed andare via. Grandissimo però,  sarebbe il rimpianto di vedere buttata via una vita di sacrifici, per una cazzata. Subentrerebbe anche il rimorso, perchè è mia convinzione, che se davvero, come credo e temo, si tratta solo di una mezza sbandata favorita dal sole d'estate, tutto sommato potrei anche riuscire a prevenire danni irreparabili.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma l'ipotesi peggiore, quella davvero insopportabile, sarebbe se scegliesse di farsi un giro di giostra per togliersi uno sfizio, per poi continuare


A me sembra di gran lunga la migliore. Voglio dire, si è divertita, è stata bene ma alla fine il vostro rapporto non ne è minacciato. Ma che te ne frega?
Si fa per dire, capisco che non faresti i salti di gioia. Ma alla fine è solo un giro in giostra. Uno sfizio appunto.
Se le fa bene, e ti restituisce una compagna felice e soddisfatta di sé... 
Ripeto, capisco che non brinderesti ma neanche farne una tragedia, un'onta da lavare col sangue come sembra faccia tu.



zagor ha detto:


> vedere buttata via una vita di sacrifici, per una cazzata.


Ma appunto! Butteresti via una vita insieme, una relazione che vi appaga entrambi per un giro in giostra?? Ma sei scemo?

Boh. Io davvero non capisco.


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A me sembra di gran lunga la migliore. Voglio dire, si è divertita, è stata bene ma alla fine il vostro rapporto non ne è minacciato. Ma che te ne frega?
> Si fa per dire, capisco che non faresti i salti di gioia. Ma alla fine è solo un giro in giostra. Uno sfizio appunto.
> Se le fa bene, e ti restituisce una compagna felice e soddisfatta di sé...
> Ripeto, capisco che non brinderesti ma neanche farne una tragedia, un'onta da lavare col sangue come sembra faccia tu.
> ...



Nella vita, tutto può essere considerato relativo. Ognuno di noi, stabilisce delle priorità sulla base delle sue esperienze e sensibilità personali. Nel mio caso riuscirei a comprendere le prime due possibilità, pur non accettandole, ma non la terza. Aggiungo,tuttavia, la considerazione che, proprio per l'importanza vitale della nostra storia, accetterei anche un "mezzo" tradimento non consumato. Non riuscirei neanche a definire una linea di confine .......un toccarsi soft, qualche bacio, un po di audacia in più "subita" e immediatamente respinta.....non saprei. Onestamente, a questo, sono quasi rassegnato.......


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Nella vita, tutto può essere considerato relativo. Ognuno di noi, stabilisce delle priorità sulla base delle sue esperienze e sensibilità personali. Nel mio caso riuscirei a comprendere le prime due possibilità, pur non accettandole, ma non la terza. Aggiungo,tuttavia, la considerazione che, proprio in considerazione dell'importanza vitale della nostra storia, accetterei anche un "mezzo" tradimento non consumato. Non riuscirei neanche a definire una linea di confine .......un toccarsi soft, qualche bacio, un po di audacia in più "subita" e immediatamente respinta.....non saprei. Onestamente, a questo, sono quasi rassegnato.......


Boh, per me la linea di confine è sui suoi sentimenti, non sul suo corpo. Che non è una tua proprietà inviolabile.
Se anche se lo fa cacciare su, la topa è la sua.
Il punto sarebbe invece cosa prova per te e che relazione c'è tra voi due. Questo mi darebbe molto da pensare. Una scopata fine a se stessa lascia il tempo che trova. ...per me.


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Nella vita, tutto può essere considerato relativo. Ognuno di noi, stabilisce delle priorità sulla base delle sue esperienze e sensibilità personali. Nel mio caso riuscirei a comprendere le prime due possibilità, pur non accettandole, ma non la terza. Aggiungo,tuttavia, la considerazione che, proprio per l'importanza vitale della nostra storia, accetterei anche un "mezzo" tradimento non consumato. Non riuscirei neanche a definire una linea di confine .......un toccarsi soft, qualche bacio, un po di audacia in più "subita" e immediatamente respinta.....non saprei. Onestamente, a questo, sono quasi rassegnato.......


Scusami eh, ma sei rassegnato a non essere cornuto?
Perchè questo è.


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusami eh, ma sei rassegnato a non essere cornuto?
> Perchè questo è.



Sono rassegnato al fatto che la situazione stia peggiorando. Spero che non abbia già oltrepassato la mia soglia di sopportazione, spero che sia solo una sbandata estiva ed infine  spero che l'estate finisca prima che accada l'irreparabile. Per quanto stia cercando di resocontare in modo fedele ed accurato gli avvenimenti che stanno accadendo, una grande quantità di cose sfuggono alle mie capacità descrittive. Oserei  dire che  è possibile percepirle solo vivendole.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> spero che l'estate finisca prima che accada l'irreparabile.


Perché in inverno gli amanti vanno in letargo?


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono rassegnato al fatto che la situazione stia peggiorando. Spero che non abbia già oltrepassato la mia soglia di sopportazione, spero che sia solo una sbandata estiva ed infine  spero che l'estate finisca prima che accada l'irreparabile. Per quanto stia cercando di resocontare in modo fedele ed accurato gli avvenimenti che stanno accadendo, una grande quantità di cose sfuggono alle mie capacità descrittive. Oserei  dire che  è possibile percepirle solo vivendole.


Sì, ma il problema è che quando sei nel vortice del dubbio ogni minima cosa ti sembra una prova di chissà che cosa!
Saresti capace di farti venire il dubbio anche solo se lei a metà giornata decidesse di cambiarsi il costume...
Magari è stufa di sentirsi il bagnato addosso e invece tu penseresti che chissà quale cabina è stata teatro delle sue perversioni.
Lo so che dirti di prenderla in relax non serve a niente, ma è l'unico consiglio che davvero ti si può dare, perchè sulla base di quello che racconti non c'è nulla che faccia pensare a tradimenti. Nè di quelli da sfizio, nè di innamoramenti e storie parallele.
Poi oh, tutto può essere, ma se non fai altro che pensarci l'unica cosa che succede è che campi male tu.


----------



## spleen (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Se si innamorasse di un altro e mi lasciasse, tutto sommato, sarebbe una cosa indipendente dalla mia volontà,su cui non potrei fare niente. Non nascondo che la cosa mi provocherebbe un dolore quasi ingestibile. Ma peggio ancora sarebbe se decidesse di vivere una relazione extraconiugale parallela al matrimonio. Prima o poi dovrei accorgermene e prendere una decisione. Conoscendomi, non avrei dubbi sull'andarmene di casa e sarebbe una mezza tragedia greca. Ma l'ipotesi peggiore, quella davvero insopportabile, sarebbe se scegliesse di farsi un giro di giostra per togliersi uno sfizio, per poi continuare (magari tra mille rimorsi), come se nulla fosse. A favore,si fa per dire, di questa ipotesi, *deporrebbero sia la lunghissima storia che abbiamo vissuto e quindi l'assoluta mancanza di altre esperienze *(?), unita al superamento della fatidica soglia dei quaranta, che le farebbe vivere occasioni che in passato ha sempre (?) snobbato, come se fossero l'ultima possibilità. Anche in questo caso, conoscendomi, non avrei dubbi  a mollare tutto, prendere armi e bagagli ed andare via. *Grandissimo però,  sarebbe il rimpianto di vedere buttata via una vita di sacrifici, per una cazzata.* Subentrerebbe anche il rimorso, perchè è mia convinzione, che se davvero, come credo e temo, si tratta solo di una mezza sbandata favorita dal sole d'estate, tutto sommato potrei anche riuscire a prevenire danni irreparabili.


Primo neretto: Ci sono anche lunghissime storie in cui nessuno sente il bisogno di extra.
Secondo neretto: Perchè non ritieni lei in grado di fare lo stesso ragionamento?


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché in inverno gli amanti vanno in letargo?



Spero che sia solo una sbandata momentanea. Se è così potrebbe esaurirsi in un battibaleno e comunque, smettendo di vedere continuamente il soggetto sorridente e seminudo in giro, DOVREBBE finire....



Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, ma il problema è che quando sei nel vortice del dubbio ogni minima cosa ti sembra una prova di chissà che cosa!
> Saresti capace di farti venire il dubbio anche solo se lei a metà giornata decidesse di cambiarsi il costume...


E' vero, è proprio così! Subito ho pensato che metteva il costumino arrapante, perchè c'era il tizio di turno. Che casino in testa......:mexican:



spleen ha detto:


> Primo neretto: Ci sono anche lunghissime storie in cui nessuno sente il bisogno di extra.
> Secondo neretto: Perchè non ritieni lei in grado di fare lo stesso ragionamento?


Normalmente è più realista del Re. A 17 anni ha deciso che ci saremmo sposati. Ed è andata avanti come un rullo compressore. Ha persino lavorato fuori qualche anno, assoggettandosi ad un andirivieni quotidiano che avrebbe sfiancato un bue. Salvo poi, farmela pagare con sbalzi di umore pazzeschi. Anche adesso ad un'analisi superficiale della situazione, sembrerebbe tranquillissima nel nostro tran-tran quotidiano. Che è tutt'altro che noioso, va detto!


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono rassegnato al fatto che la situazione stia peggiorando. Spero che non abbia già oltrepassato la mia soglia di sopportazione, spero che sia solo una sbandata estiva ed infine  spero che l'estate finisca prima che accada l'irreparabile. Per quanto stia cercando di resocontare in modo fedele ed accurato gli avvenimenti che stanno accadendo, una grande quantità di cose sfuggono alle mie capacità descrittive. Oserei  dire che  è possibile percepirle solo vivendole.


Tu sembri uno di quelli che appena hanno la febbre pensano direttamente di avere una malattia gravissima e incurabile e che gli rimangono pochi mesi di vita..E per quello che scrivi non hai nessuna considerazione di te stesso e di tua moglie...Se non ne parla è  colpevole e se ne parla è colpevole lo stesso. Cosa vorresti che lei facesse in questo momento per tranquillizzarti? Non fare i bagni?


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tu sembri uno di quelli che appena hanno la febbre pensano direttamente di avere una malattia gravissima e incurabile e che gli rimangono pochi mesi di vita..E per quello che scrivi non hai nessuna considerazione di te stesso e di tua moglie...Se non ne parla è  colpevole e se ne parla è colpevole lo stesso. Cosa vorresti che lei facesse in questo momento per tranquillizzarti? Non fare i bagni?


Il problema è che lei si trova nella situazione nella quale qualsiasi cosa facesse sarebbe quella sbagliata ai suoi occhi. :unhappy:
Minchia che ansia.


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che lei si trova nella situazione nella quale qualsiasi cosa facesse sarebbe quella sbagliata ai suoi occhi. :unhappy:
> Minchia che ansia.


Appunto... il problema è lui, non lei.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che lei si trova nella situazione nella quale qualsiasi cosa facesse sarebbe quella sbagliata ai suoi occhi. :unhappy:
> Minchia che ansia.


È uno di quei casi in cui farebbe meglio a scoparsi uno. Così almeno tutte le sue paranoie e castelli in aria sarebbero giustificati. Invece così le fracassa i maroni per niente. :carneval:

Boh, io sta esclusività sessuale a tutti i costi faccio fatica a a capirla.


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tu sembri uno di quelli che appena hanno la febbre pensano direttamente di avere una malattia gravissima e incurabile e che gli rimangono pochi mesi di vita.



E' una eventualità da tenere sempre, tristemente, in considerazione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

Per me è Zagor che ha voglia di modificare il tran tran.


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> È uno di quei casi in cui farebbe meglio a scoparsi uno. Così almeno tutte le sue paranoie e castelli in aria sarebbero giustificati. Invece così le fracassa i maroni per niente. :carneval:
> 
> Boh, io sta esclusività sessuale a tutti i costi faccio fatica a a capirla.


Beh se a te non da fastidio che tua moglie/compagna si faccia un giro di giostra va bene... ma non è che faccia piacere a tutti. Il punto qui è  che lui la sta mettendo in croce senza avere uno straccio di prova che lei lo abbia tradito...


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' una eventualità da tenere sempre, tristemente, in considerazione.


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se a te non da fastidio che tua moglie/compagna si faccia un giro di giostra va bene... ma non è che faccia piacere a tutti.


Ma non ho detto che gli debba far piacere. Ho detto che non sarebbe (o dovrebbe essere) il problema più grosso secondo me.


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ho detto che gli debba far piacere. Ho detto che non sarebbe (o dovrebbe essere) il problema più grosso secondo me.


No. Il problema più grosso è che lui non si rende conto di rompere i coglioni a lei senza motivo... E che prima o poi, se continua così, lei è probabile che si faccia le valige e chi si è  visto si è visto...


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è Zagor che ha voglia di modificare il tran tran.


Ci ho pensato pure io...


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No. Il problema più grosso è che lui non si rende conto di rompere i coglioni a lei senza motivo... E che prima o poi, se continua così, lei è probabile che si faccia le valige e chi si è  visto si è visto...


Il bello sarebbe se lei si togliesse lo sfizio non una, non due, ma almeno 3 volte...e non gli dicesse niente e rimanesse in casa, più rilassata.
Certa gente secondo me se le tira...


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> È uno di quei casi in cui farebbe meglio a scoparsi uno. Così almeno tutte le sue paranoie e castelli in aria sarebbero giustificati. Invece così le fracassa i maroni per niente. :carneval:
> 
> Boh, io sta esclusività sessuale a tutti i costi faccio fatica a a capirla.




Oppure potrei scoparmi io una che ci sta provando da anni, che onestamente non mi piace per nulla. :carnevaleccato che non perde occasione per ricordarmi, anche in questi ultimi tempi, che se la tradissi e lei se ne dovesse accorgere, probabilmente mi farebbe fuori. Da questo punto di vista, mentre io mi struggo nell'incertezza e nel dolore, lei sarebbe molto più decisa e violenta.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Oppure potrei scoparmi io una che ci sta provando da anni, che onestamente non mi piace per nulla. :carnevaleccato che non perde occasione per ricordarmi, anche in questi ultimi tempi, che se la tradissi e lei se ne dovesse accorgere, probabilmente mi farebbe fuori. Da questo punto di vista, mentre io mi struggo nell'incertezza e nel dolore, lei sarebbe molto più decisa e violenta.


Ma fatevi una bella roba a quattro che vi togliete lo sfizio tutti e così svernate felici, sereni e soddisfatti tutti quanti.


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è Zagor che ha voglia di modificare il tran tran.


A parte gli scherzi, non lo farei mai. Non dico che in tanto tempo non abbia mai avuto la tentazione di farlo, ma non è nelle mie corde. 


Eratò ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


C'è poco da scherzare......




Nicka ha detto:


> Il bello sarebbe se lei si togliesse lo sfizio non una, non due, ma almeno 3 volte...e non gli dicesse niente e rimanesse in casa, più rilassata.
> Certa gente secondo me se le tira...


Non sarebbe più uno sfizio, ma un vizio....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, non lo farei mai. Non dico che in tanto tempo non abbia mai avuto la tentazione di farlo, ma non è nelle mie corde.
> 
> 
> C'è poco da scherzare......
> ...


Non ho detto che lo farai, ho detto che il tran tran pesa a te e che un po' attribuisci quella inquietudine a tua moglie, un po' vivacizzi immaginando stuoli di aitanti giovani che non vedono che lei.


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lo farai, ho detto che il tran tran pesa a te e che un po' attribuisci quella inquietudine a tua moglie, un po' vivacizzi immaginando stuoli di aitanti giovani che non vedono che lei.


Ma lei ha sempre avuto stuoli di aitanti giovani pronti a saltarle addosso. Alcuni anche con intenzioni "serie". La cosa però, non mi ha mai fatto perdere il sonno. Forse nella primissima fase del nostro fidanzamento, quando eravamo poco più che ragazzi. Ma poi la nostra storia si è consolidata rapidamente. Il problema è che adesso ho la sensazione che sia lei, che vuole saltare addosso a qualcuno........


----------



## Eratò (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, non lo farei mai. Non dico che in tanto tempo non abbia mai avuto la tentazione di farlo, ma non è nelle mie corde.
> 
> 
> C'è poco da scherzare......
> ...


E infatti l'emoticon non scherza per niente...


----------



## Horny (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Mentre stavo, faticosamente per la verità, iniziando a ritenere chiuso questo argomento, bollandolo come un parto eccessivamente fantasioso della mia fantasia,qualcosa di nuovo è successo. Premetto che ho lasciato perdere qualsiasi tentativo di controllo o peggio di gestione forzata della situazione,in questi giorni. Tuttavia, ho cercato di non mantenere  gli occhi bene aperti. Oggi pomeriggio, mia moglie ha riaperto di sua iniziativa l'argomento, dicendomi che secondo lei, anche se qualche volta l'ho sorpresa al mare a parlare con il ragazzo dello stabilimento, lei non stava facendo nulla di male, anche perchè i nostri figli sono sempre vicino a lei e quindi non può accadere niente più di una chiacchierata innocente. Io, ho fatto di tutto per farle capire che in alcuni casi il suo atteggiamento è stato abbastanza equivoco,il mio è stato un bluff clamoroso, perchè pur con tutte le mie paranoie non mi ero accorto mai di niente. Assolutamente niente. Lei però, ha continuato dicendo che anche quella volta che il ragazzo si è messo sulla sdraio, mentre lei era sul lettino di schiena a prendere il sole, il ragazzo le stava brevemente riferendo qualcosa relativa alla temperatura dell'acqua della piscina, che sembrava un po fredda per il bagno dei bambini. Infatti le ha toccato il braccio con la mano bagnata per farle sentire quanto era fredda. Poi ha aggiunto, tutti gli altri colloqui si sono svolti in situazioni ancora più innocenti. Quindi, sarebbe stato meglio che smettessi di preoccuparmi e poi ha continuato con una serie di raccomandazioni sulla mia salute. Mancava solo il raffreddore, tra le possibili cause di decesso, le altre cose le ha nominate tutte. Allora......vi assicuro che in questi giorni non ho più dato nessun segnale di paranoia. In questo vi chiedo di credermi sulla parola. Sono rimasto perplesso, però,di questa sua iniziativa assolutamente spontanea, di raccontarmi cose che neanche mi ero immaginato. Chiedo un consiglio, su cosa dovrei pensare e su come comportarmi..........


ma pensare e comportarti riguardo a cosa?
non ti piace praticare nessuno sport? Leggere?
posso consigliarti il pattinaggio oppure il tennis.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

*Lo sapevo, lo sapevo, lo sapevo....*

Abbiamo le tessere della piscina, impersonali, 3 su 4, difficile che andiamo in 4. Alcune  domeniche fa, siamo in 4 ed io sto per pagare l'ingresso, c'è il tizio: "Ma no ragazzi, dai sei sempre qua......"(rivolto a lei). Girano le palle......molto rapidamente. Successivamente io e mia moglie, su sua iniziativa, chiariamo in pieno accordo che accettare un ingresso gratis in piscina, per poi sentirsi obbligati, è un'idiozia. Ieri, nuovamente 4 con 3 ingressi. Paghiamo, naturalmente, a maggior ragione perchè c'è anche il proprietario. Scenetta all'ingresso....."Monica (nome di fantasia), Monica, ricordami il cognome per la ricevuta...." Il nome però lo ricorda. Il tono è fin troppo confidenziale, per i miei gusti. Per me è più che sufficiente a rovinare la giornata. Ma non è  finita. Passano un paio d'ore. Si avvicina, mi ignora, parla direttamente con lei: "Sai Monica, scusami....c'era il proprietario, altrimenti ti avrei fatta entrare". Rimane 2-3 minuti, continuando a giustificarsi, lei, mia moglie, è imbarazzatissima e non vede l'ora che vada via. Coglione, lei ha l'abbonamento, io ho pagato l'ingresso, a me dovevi fare la ricevuta e sempre a me hai fatto entrare gratis l'altra volta. La guardo, di sbieco: il volto è di tutti i colori dell'arcobaleno, con prevalenza di rosso. Anche lei mi guarda, ma io sono a pancia in giù, quindi non può accorgersi che sto per buttare lava come un vulcano a scudo Hawaiiano. Sto zitto, mi tuffo in acqua e mi allontano lentamente. Rimango laggiù, lontano, con le tempie che pulsano per mezz'ora, forse di più. Grande confidenza, il solito "tu" ormai obbligato anche nei rapporti con gli ultranovantenni, che in teoria dovrebbe appiattire le differenze. Siamo tutti amici. Proprio a lei, che solitamente non dava confidenza neanche ai bambini. Cosa che in effetti continua a fare, con tutti. Tranne che quando è coinvolto questo personaggio. In serata sono nero come la pece, ( stranamente, perchè sono quasi sempre sorridente). Quando accade, però, lo vede subito e subito mi chiede il perchè. E non la finisce fino a quando non escono fuori i motivi del mio malumore. Non questa volta. Solo una domandina e la fretta di archiviare l'argomento quando rispondo che non c'è niente. Tutto ok.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Quindi tua moglie si scopa il bagnino e l'entrata gratis ne è la prova provata...
Ho capito giusto?


Scusa eh, ma guardare tua moglie negli occhi e chiederle se si scopa un altro? E una in grado di guardarti negli occhi e mentirti senza battere ciglio?


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Questi ultimi giorni alcune novità: credo che abbia una attrazione nei confronti di una persona al mare: può frequentarla liberamente, data la posizione di questa persona,che per lavoro gira continuamente sotto gli ombrelloni, una specie di addetto alla "customer satisfaction", figura di cui alcuni stabilimenti si stanno dotando (e capirai....ormai tra piscina, palestra, pedalò, sembra un club-vacanza). Quegli indizi che di solito vengono riportati sui siti "come accorgerti se ti tradisce", questa volta sono in parte presenti. le ho fatto un piccolo regalino inaspettato e lei,subito mi ha chiesto cosa avevo da farmi perdonare. Alla mia risposta, "io assolutamente niente, è solo un piccolissimo pensiero, ed invece tu?", ha quasi vacillato, è arrossita in volto visibilmente e non ha neanche risposto direttamente!





feather ha detto:


> Quindi tua moglie si scopa il bagnino e l'entrata gratis ne è la prova provata...
> Ho capito giusto?
> 
> 
> Scusa eh, ma guardare tua moglie negli occhi e chiederle se si scopa un altro? E una in grado di guardarti negli occhi e mentirti senza battere ciglio?


L'ho fatto. Almeno un pensierino ce lo ha fatto, secondo me....


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

Vista dall'esterno, e sulla base di quello che descrivi tu di lei e di te...a me tua moglie sembra semplicemente sfiancata. 
Da te.
Tasta il terreno provando a farti vedere la sua parte. A spiegarti. A tranquillizzarti.

E non tanto da quello che dici. 
Quanto dall'atmosfera.

Continui a ripetere che tu nascondi bene, benissimo, sempre...ma ti assicuro che gli stati d'animo che descrivi non hanno bisogno di essere esplicitati a parole. Si sentono addosso. 
In particolare quando ci si conosce. 

Peccato nessuna delle sue rassicurazioni funzioni e funzionerà. Ve ne accorgerete. 

E mi spiace, che ho la netta sensazione che tu stia alacremente lavorando per la costruzione di una profezia che si autoadempie. 

Peccato.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vista dall'esterno, e sulla base di quello che descrivi tu di lei e di te...a me tua moglie sembra semplicemente sfiancata.
> Da te.
> Tasta il terreno provando a farti vedere la sua parte. A spiegarti. A tranquillizzarti.
> 
> ...


Tutte le cose che ho notato le giudichi irrilevanti o spiegabili ?
Quindi, secondo te, sarò io con il mio atteggiamento a provocare entro un breve-medio termine un patatrac di cui per adesso non c'è sentore......


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *Tutte le cose che ho notato le giudichi irrilevanti o spiegabili* ?
> Quindi, secondo te, sarò io con il mio atteggiamento a provocare entro un breve-medio termine un patatrac di cui per adesso non c'è sentore......


Sì e no.

Le trovo rilevanti, ma non nella prospettiva in cui tu gli dai rilievo. 

Hai raccontato di questa che apre il discorso del tipo che le fa il filo e si ritrova spiegarti il gesto di una mano sul braccio. Renditi conto.
Perfino un gesto come quello si è messa spiegarti. 

E vedo una che cerca di rassicurarti, un po' ignorandoti e un po' provando a cercare strade per parlare. E dire. 

Ma tu sei tutto compreso nel ruolo di quello che ci sta dentro comunque. 

La comunicazione fra voi è chiusa. 

E infatti non vi capite. E non c'è fiducia in quello che vi dite.

Per questo dico peccato.

Per questo parlo di profezia che si autoadempie. 

E nella tua testa, fra l'altro, in modo alternato, sono almeno due anni, a quanto racconti, che quella profezia non è esattamente profezia ma qualcosa di molto vicino ad una realtà che ha solo bisogno della prova estrema per essere confermata. 

Però...se stai bene a perdere tempo a girare a vuoto. Ossia in questa situazione, beh..scelta tua. 

Di questo passo potresti andare avanti per anni a cercare prove che non troverai mai. 
E l'unico risultato a cui giungeresti, e a cui stai giungendo, e questo è un fatto, è quello di avvelenare la tua e la sua vita. 

Io al posto della tua donna sarei sfiancata, demotivata, triste e con la sensazione di aver perso. 
E' veramente pesante vedere la persona a cui si vuole bene avvitarsi in cose che si sanno fuori di realtà e non poterci fare niente. Perchè non ci si può fare niente. 

Neanche un gps alla figa ti rassicurerebbe...penseresti a qualche modo in cui lei potrebbe deviare anche da quella forma di controllo. 

In sintesi...stai cercando di controllare qualcosa di incontrollabile.
E anzichè essere concentrato sul nutrire te stesso e la relazione in cui sei con la tua donna, ti stai lasciando morire di fame. E stai lasciando morire di fame anche la vostra relazione. 

E lei non può nutrire entrambi. 
E se lo facesse, morirebbe lei.


----------



## geko (27 Luglio 2015)

Oh! Zagor, che due coglioni! Se alla fine tua moglie non si scopa il bagnino, giuro che vengo io là e lo faccio al posto suo, dato che 'sta poveraccia sta affrontando lo stress psicologico di qualcosa che magari non le era nemmeno balenata in testa, ma che le stai insinuando nemmeno se lo desiderassi con tutto te stesso, per poter dire "Lo sapevo!".  

Fai l'uomo! Guardala negli occhi e chiedile, con atteggiamento tranquillo (ou, ho detto tranquillo, che già le hai fracassato le palle abbastanza), e in modo diretto, senza giochini e bluff, se ti tradisce. Se dice di no, finiscila, fine, stop, fottitene di chi le dà del tu e di chi le dà del lei e torna a vivere razionalmente. 

Se vuoi un palco di corna comunque sei sulla buona strada, avanti così.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Ipazia te l'ha spiegato benissimo. Controllare l'incontrollabile.

E io continuo a non capire di cosa hai paura. Davvero.


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì e no.
> 
> Le trovo rilevanti, ma non nella prospettiva in cui tu gli dai rilievo.
> 
> ...


........................


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> ........................


...non lo so se esiste, eh:sonar:


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

ma non è che sei semplicemente geloso di tua moglie e che essendo la gelosia un sentimento irrazionale, etc. etc.??


----------



## ipazia (27 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che sei semplicemente geloso di tua moglie e che essendo la gelosia un sentimento irrazionale, etc. etc.??


...sarebbe troppo facile! messa così perderebbe buona parte del fascino dei fantasmi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2015)

geko ha detto:


> Oh! Zagor, che due coglioni! Se alla fine tua moglie non si scopa il bagnino, giuro che vengo io là e lo faccio al posto suo, dato che 'sta poveraccia sta affrontando lo stress psicologico di qualcosa che magari non le era nemmeno balenata in testa, ma che le stai insinuando nemmeno se lo desiderassi con tutto te stesso, per poter dire "Lo sapevo!".
> 
> Fai l'uomo! Guardala negli occhi e chiedile, con atteggiamento tranquillo (ou, ho detto tranquillo, che già le hai fracassato le palle abbastanza), e in modo diretto, senza giochini e bluff, se ti tradisce. Se dice di no, finiscila, fine, stop, fottitene di chi le dà del tu e di chi le dà del lei e torna a vivere razionalmente.
> 
> Se vuoi un palco di corna comunque sei sulla buona strada, avanti così.



E bravo Gekino


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sarebbe troppo facile! messa così perderebbe buona parte del fascino dei fantasmi...


ma mi sono persa qualcosa o zagor e la moglie stanno trascorrendo le vacanze insieme?
in pratica QUANDO esattamente lei avrebbe potuto tradirlo?


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

No, nessuna vacanza.
Gelosia? Sicuramente si.

Stanno emergendo alcune teorie che mi fanno riflettere.

In pratica, secondo molti,(diciamo tutti, va), non sta succedendo niente. Anzi, è opinione comune che con il mio agire, io stia favorendo l'arrivo delle tanto temute corna. Quasi che mia moglie, rassegnata al fatto che io la consideri traditrice, alla fine decida di farlo per davvero.Almeno non verrebbe accusata ingiustamente. 

Noto però che qualcuno sta prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi che si, tutto sommato, in fondo (ma molto in fondo), qualcosa nella testa di mia moglie può essere si stia muovendo. Ed è interessante notare che mi viene detto che, tutto sommato, meglio un bel paio di corna ben portate (magari ignorate, più o meno velatamente), piuttosto che tutto sto casino interiore, che rischia di far vivere male lei (psudo-innocente fedifraga o innocente pseudo-fedigrafa?) e me (sicuramente paranoico). In fondo, molti assimilano le corna ai denti: fanno un po male quando spuntano, ma poi, una volta che sono li si possono utilizzare....


Certo, questa situazione, in questo modo, non può durare ancora per molto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, nessuna vacanza.
> Gelosia? Sicuramente si.
> 
> Stanno emergendo alcune teorie che mi fanno riflettere.
> ...


Dai ammetti di essere un troll!
E' anche piuttosto offensivo insistere con segnali inesistenti con persone che sono state tradite davvero.
Ti svelo un segreto: lì fuori è pieno di persone che ci provano e altre che ci stanno ma non fanno ste fesserie che immagini tu.


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, nessuna vacanza.
> Gelosia? Sicuramente si.
> 
> Stanno emergendo alcune teorie che mi fanno riflettere.
> ...


ok scusa, avevo inteso che vi trovavate in vacanza...quindi questo bagnino presumo sia nella vostra in città e in effetti volendo il tempo lo si trova
comunque se sicuramente sei geloso, come dicevo la gelosia è irrazionale, può bastare una qualsiasi cazzata per costruire castelli in aria


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai ammetti di essere un troll!
> E' anche piuttosto offensivo insistere con segnali inesistenti con persone che sono state tradite davvero.
> Ti svelo un segreto: lì fuori è pieno di persone che ci provano e altre che ci stanno ma non fanno ste fesserie che immagini tu.


Parole sante!


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai ammetti di essere un troll!
> E' anche piuttosto offensivo insistere con segnali inesistenti con persone che sono state tradite davvero.
> Ti svelo un segreto: lì fuori è pieno di persone che ci provano e altre che ci stanno ma non fanno ste fesserie che immagini tu.



Non credo di essere un troll. Sono più di un paio di anni che seguo questo forum, ad intermittenza, senza mai essere intervenuto, perchè questa storia va avanti da un po, come ho detto. Il problema è che in quest'ultimo periodo troppe piccole cose hanno iniziato a darmi preoccupazioni. Ma mi rendo conto che quelli che per me sono indizi, per chi legge dal di fuori, nonostante il mio impegno a riportare fino ai più piccoli dettagli, sono solo paranoie. Il fatto è che questa è una storia, che in questa fase, può essere compresa solo partendo dai dettagli. Perchè grandi cose non credo siano (ancora) successe. Un paio di anni fa, pur lasciandomi alcuni quesiti irrisolti, (e che probabilmente non risolverò mai), la cosa è finita così come è iniziata. Questa volta però, non rimarrò con molte domande senza risposta e forse (forse) troverò anche le risposte che mi sono mancate allora.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai ammetti di essere un troll!
> E' anche piuttosto offensivo insistere con segnali inesistenti con persone che sono state tradite davvero.
> Ti svelo un segreto: lì fuori è pieno di persone che ci provano e altre che ci stanno ma non fanno ste fesserie che immagini tu.


ti ho già detto che ti amo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che ti amo?


Mi pare


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Parole sante!



Ad esempio,ricordo di essermi immedesimato nella storia di Danny....che adesso sembra Travolta, ma allora era uno scorpione. Gli avrei quasi voluto rispondere.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare


Repetitia Iuvant


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ad esempio,ricordo di essermi immedesimato nella storia di Danny....che adesso sembra Travolta, ma allora era uno scorpione. Gli avrei quasi voluto rispondere.


Ma perchè proprio nella storia di Danny?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non credo di essere un troll. Sono più di un paio di anni che seguo questo forum, ad intermittenza, senza mai essere intervenuto, perchè questa storia va avanti da un po, come ho detto. Il problema è che in quest'ultimo periodo troppe piccole cose hanno iniziato a darmi preoccupazioni. Ma mi rendo conto che quelli che per me sono indizi, per chi legge dal di fuori, nonostante il mio impegno a riportare fino ai più piccoli dettagli, sono solo paranoie. Il fatto è che questa è una storia, che in questa fase, può essere compresa solo partendo dai dettagli. Perchè grandi cose non credo siano (ancora) successe. Un paio di anni fa, pur lasciandomi alcuni quesiti irrisolti, (e che probabilmente non risolverò mai), la cosa è finita così come è iniziata. Questa volta però, non rimarrò con molte domande senza risposta e forse (forse) troverò anche le risposte che mi sono mancate allora.


Mi sembri l'amica venticinquenne di mia figlia.
Mia figlia mi raccontava che a questa amica piace uno che le fa una corte discreta ma, ma non sa che fare perché non sa se è fidanzato. E mia figlia: "Chiediglielo!" 
La soluzione più semplice e anche normale tra marito è moglie è parlarne.
Di' a tua moglie che sei preoccupato per questi episodi e che ne hai parlato con un amico (o qui) e ti ha consigliato di dirle: "Ti amo e il pensiero che tu possa aver voglia di provare altro mi fa tremare le vene ai polsi. Sono noioso? Sono asfissiante? Pensi che il nostro rapporto sia troppo abitudinario? Mi ami?"


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare



Fu allora,che confessasti di essere (unica?) depositaria di un segreto di una tua amica......che tradì una volta sola e poi si macerò nei sensi di colpa? Poi come è finita, l'ha detto al marito? E se posso chiederti, dal momento che temo che il mio caso sia simile, come furono le dinamiche di quel gesto. Ossia, perchè lo fece? Come lo fece? Ma sopratutto come l'ha nascosto? Nel rispetto del segreto e senza dettagli, se vuoi.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembri l'amica venticinquenne di mia figlia.
> Mia figlia mi raccontava che a questa amica piace uno che le fa una corte discreta ma, ma non sa che fare perché non sa se è fidanzato. E mia figlia: "Chiediglielo!"
> La soluzione più semplice e anche normale tra marito è moglie è parlarne.
> Di' a tua moglie che sei preoccupato per questi episodi e che ne hai parlato con un amico (o qui) e ti ha consigliato di dirle: "Ti amo e il pensiero che tu possa aver voglia di provare altro mi fa tremare le vene ai polsi. Sono noioso? Sono asfissiante? Pensi che il nostro rapporto sia troppo abitudinario? Mi ami?"




Ma pensi che sia scemo? L'ho fatto, naturalmente e sai quante volte. Il problema è che non le credo. Secondo me mente. Secondo me cancellò le mail, prima di ridarmi la pw, perchè presa dal panico non riuscì più a trovare quel paio di mail da togliere. E allora tolse tutto il periodo. E' imbranata...sono sicuro che lesse e cancellò le mail, ma poi le venne il dubbio: le cercò, le ricercò e le ricercò ancora ed infine, e non trovandole.......


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Fu allora,che confessasti di essere (unica?) depositaria di un segreto di una tua amica......che tradì una volta sola e poi si macerò nei sensi di colpa? Poi come è finita, l'ha detto al marito? E se posso chiederti, dal momento che temo che il mio caso sia simile, come furono le dinamiche di quel gesto. Ossia, perchè lo fece? Come lo fece? Ma sopratutto come l'ha nascosto? Nel rispetto del segreto e senza dettagli, se vuoi.


Non so quale . Comunque non l'ha detto. Ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma pensi che sia scemo? L'ho fatto, naturalmente e sai quante volte*. Il problema è che non le credo. Secondo me mente*. Secondo me cancellò le mail, prima di ridarmi la pw, perchè presa dal panico non riuscì più a trovare quel paio di mail da togliere. E allora tolse tutto il periodo.


Il problema è questo.
Non che lei mente ma che tu non le credi.
E su questo devi lavorare solo, con un terapeuta, con lei.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quale . Comunque non l'ha detto. Ci mancherebbe!




Per te aveva fatto bene.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Per te aveva fatto bene.....


Certo che ha fatto bene a non dirlo.
Non ha senso fare soffrire per una fesseria.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è questo.
> Non che lei mente ma che tu non le credi.
> E su questo devi lavorare solo, con un terapeuta, con lei.




Ma non avevi detto che ero un troll.....adesso devo andare da uno psicologo......


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che ha fatto bene a non dirlo.
> Non ha senso fare soffrire per una fesseria.




Chiamala fesseria.....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che ero un troll.....adesso devo andare da uno psicologo......


Questa è risposta da troll


zagor ha detto:


> Chiamala fesseria.....


Non sminuisco io il tradimento. Ma una debolezza di mezzora non va certo rivelata. Non si fa per non fare soffrire.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è risposta da troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verità rende liberi. Ad ogni costo, tranne che nei pazienti terminali. Se ne hai voglia,anche in mp, potrei trarre qualche spunto da quella storia. Perchè è accaduta. Come l'ha nascosta. Ma sopratutto, se ci sono stati sospetti del marito, come li ha sviati?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> La verità rende liberi. Ad ogni costo, tranne che nei pazienti terminali. Se ne hai voglia,anche in mp, potrei trarre qualche spunto da quella storia. Perchè è accaduta. Come l'ha nascosta. Ma sopratutto, se ci sono stati sospetti del marito, come li ha sviati?


Nessun sospetto perché non c'era nulla da sospettare.


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quale . Comunque non l'ha detto. Ci mancherebbe!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che ha fatto bene a non dirlo.
> Non ha senso fare soffrire per una fesseria.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è risposta da troll
> 
> Non sminuisco io il tradimento. Ma una debolezza di mezzora non va certo rivelata. Non si fa per non fare soffrire.




Vedi? Dal tuo punto di vista, è meglio che io non venga a sapere niente. A maggior ragione se qualcosa è accaduto....se un errore è stato (da lei) commesso....L'importante è che non si ripeta, che sia stato un unico cedimento. Beh, lascia che sia io, a stabilire se è giusto dimenticare, o se voglio vendicarmi, oppure se è più giusto chiudere quella che è diventata una farsa. Perchè basta superare un'unica volta un determinato limite, per rendere il matrimonio una farsa. E bada bene, che questa non è una mia opinione, è la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Vedi? Dal tuo punto di vista, è meglio che io non venga a sapere niente. A maggior ragione se qualcosa è accaduto....se un errore è stato (da lei) commesso....L'importante è che non si ripeta, che sia stato un unico cedimento. Beh, lascia che sia io, a stabilire se è giusto dimenticare, o se voglio vendicarmi, oppure se è più giusto chiudere quella che è diventata una farsa. Perchè basta superare un'unica volta un determinato limite, per rendere il matrimonio una farsa. E bada bene, che questa non è una mia opinione, è la realtà.


Non sono amica di tua moglie. Relax


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono amica di tua moglie. Relax



Scusami, hai ragione. Cercavo di spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista.Che poi è anche la ragione per cui sono qui.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Scusami, hai ragione. Cercavo di spiegare meglio il mio punto di vista.Che poi è anche la ragione per cui sono qui.


Zagor, qui più d'uno ti sta facendo notare che forse - forse - ti stai volgarmente facendo troppe pippe mentali.
Purtroppo - per te - sei uno di quelli sospettosi per natura, con qualche indizio e NESSUNA prova in mano.
Il mio mite consiglio, pertanto, è il seguente :
invece di continuare ad arrovellarti sul perchè il viso della tua signora è diventato di tutti i colori all'ingresso in piscina, fai una cosa : controllale il telefonino. Che gestore ha ? Vodafone ? Bene, se non è ancora iscritta al sito web fallo tu, ti basterà avere il suo telefono in mano per pochi secondi per inserire un codice di accesso che ti verrà inviato per sms sul telefono della tua signora. Da lì potrai monitorare le telefonate e gli sms in entrata ed in uscita.
Ha Whatsapp ? Benissimo. Disinstalla e reinstalla whatsapp dal suo telefonino. Come per magia appariranno anche le conversazioni cancellate...


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Zagor, qui più d'uno ti sta facendo notare che forse - forse - ti stai volgarmente facendo troppe pippe mentali.
> Purtroppo - per te - sei uno di quelli sospettosi per natura, con qualche indizio e NESSUNA prova in mano.
> Il mio mite consiglio, pertanto, è il seguente :
> invece di continuare ad arrovellarti sul perchè il viso della tua signora è diventato di tutti i colori all'ingresso in piscina, fai una cosa : controllale il telefonino. Che gestore ha ? Vodafone ? Bene, se non è ancora iscritta al sito web fallo tu, ti basterà avere il suo telefono in mano per pochi secondi per inserire un codice di accesso che ti verrà inviato per sms sul telefono della tua signora. Da lì potrai monitorare le telefonate e gli sms in entrata ed in uscita.
> Ha Whatsapp ? Benissimo. Disinstalla e reinstalla whatsapp dal suo telefonino. Come per magia appariranno anche le conversazioni cancellate...



per il telefono ho provveduto. Provvederò anche per whattsapp.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> per il telefono ho provveduto. Provvederò anche per whattsapp.


Non per altro, ma così qualche dubbio te lo togli...io scoprii del tradimento ANCHE perchè una notte (dall'una alle tre e mezza) scandagliai tutta la casella di posta elettronica (non mi chiedere come ho fatto ad entrarci perchè non me lo ricordo) alla ricerca di messaggi...


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non per altro, ma così qualche dubbio te lo togli...io scoprii del tradimento ANCHE perchè una notte (dall'una alle tre e mezza) scandagliai tutta la casella di posta elettronica (non mi chiedere come ho fatto ad entrarci perchè non me lo ricordo) alla ricerca di messaggi...



Forse ripensandoci con il senno di poi, ti sarà venuto in mente qualche segnale a cui non desti, inizialmente, molta importanza. Ed invece qualche significato lo aveva.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Forse ripensandoci con il senno di poi, ti sarà venuto in mente qualche segnale a cui non desti, inizialmente, molta importanza. Ed invece qualche significato lo aveva.


'Segnali' :
- becco una conversazione (privata) fra i due su facebook, nel quale lui le diceva quanto e da quanto tempo le piaceva, tessendone le lodi che manco Romeo. Questo avviene PRIMA che fra i due succeda qualcosa e naturalmente le faccio presente che ho letto. Risposta, ovvia : 'ma figurati, non me ne frega niente, solo complimenti'. Mi FIDO e vado avanti.
- so per certo che lo incontra spesso su di un luogo di lavoro, non tutti i giorni ma spesso. A mie timide domande, la risposta è stata almeno tre volte 'solo chiacchiere e caffè'. Continuo a FIDARMI.
- mi arriva una lettera anonima nella quale si allude al fatto che la mia compagna abbia una tresca, non specificando con chi ; all'inizio non ci credo, penso ad una cattiveria. Continuo a FIDARMI (e sò 3).
- poi incontro una persona, non una qualsiasi (era stata la mia amante, anche se per le modalità ti rinvìo al mio thread), che mi dice solo che li vede spesso insieme in quel luogo di lavoro. Non una parola di più. Lì inizio ad aprire gli occhi. 
- a casa di comuni amici, la becco che chatta su whatsapp due settimane dopo che le avevo detto della lettera anonima. Le chiedo cosa stesse combinando, scappa in bagno con una scusa (per cancellare, of course). Torniamo a casa e cala il sipario.

P.S. : generalmente se c'è qualcosa tra due persone, l'ultima cosa che fanno è scherzare o mostrare troppa confidenza davanti al tradito. Per cui non saprei dire se nel tuo caso quella 'confidenza' sia sintomo di qualcos'altro. A occhio non direi ma non si sa mai...


----------



## zagor (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Segnali' :
> - becco una conversazione (privata) fra i due su facebook, nel quale lui le diceva quanto e da quanto tempo le piaceva, tessendone le lodi che manco Romeo. Questo avviene PRIMA che fra i due succeda qualcosa e naturalmente le faccio presente che ho letto. Risposta, ovvia : 'ma figurati, non me ne frega niente, solo complimenti' ;
> - so per certo che lo incontra spesso su di un luogo di lavoro, non tutti i giorni ma spesso. A mie timide domande, la risposta è stata almeno tre volte 'solo chiacchiere e caffè' ;
> - mi arriva una lettera anonima nella quale si allude al fatto che la mia compagna abbia una tresca, non specificando con chi ; all'inizio non ci credo, penso ad una cattiveria. Poi incontro una persona, non una qualsiasi (era stata la mia amante, anche se per le modalità ti rinvìo al mio thread). Lì apro gli occhi. Fine della storia (la loro).



Almeno te ne sei accorto quasi subito......


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Almeno te ne sei accorto quasi subito......


Quasi subito ? Mah...la prima 'intercettazione' è di ottobre (e non era successo ancora nulla), il sipario cala a fine aprile. A posteriori, dico che la fiducia è stata mal riposta. Una delle cose che le perdonerò con difficoltà è stata proprio il non troncare dopo la lettera anonima (cioè, chiunque capisce che in quel momento è iniziato il conto alla rovescia e DEVI troncare : o devi venirmi a dire che vuoi un altro uomo e che mi vuoi lasciare).


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quasi subito ? Mah...la prima 'intercettazione' è di ottobre (e non era successo ancora nulla), il sipario cala a fine aprile. A posteriori, dico che la fiducia è stata mal riposta. Una delle cose che le perdonerò con difficoltà è stata proprio il non troncare dopo la lettera anonima (cioè, chiunque capisce che in quel momento è iniziato il conto alla rovescia e DEVI troncare : o devi venirmi a dire che vuoi un altro uomo e che mi vuoi lasciare).


Infatti... continuare dopo la lettera anonima è stato da idioti... Scusami


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Luglio 2015)

Anch'io, come un altro paio di utenti, percepisco del desiderio inconfessato nei tuoi resonconti.
A volte la gelosia immotivata e delirante è sintomo di un'attrazione omosessuale rimossa...personalmente non credo a questo psicologismo spicciolo, ma mi è venuto in mente e potrebbe esserti comunque utile prendere in considerazione questa ipotesi.

In ogni caso, senza spingermi troppo oltre, l'idea che tua moglie desideri un altro uomo ti smuove qualcosa dentro... questo è ciò che percepisco nella tua ossessione. 
Ed è significativo che replichi a quasi tutte le osservazioni degli utenti, ma quelle relative a un tuo desiderio inconscio le hai bellamente ignorate...
Dovrebbe essere inutile precisarlo, ma non si sa mai: ovviamente non ti conosco se non per quello che hai scritto qui, per cui questa ipotesi potrebbe essere una gran cazzata. 
Tuttavia, ti consiglio di prestare attenzione alle sensazioni che provi nel leggerla...


----------



## spleen (27 Luglio 2015)

Zagor, credo di aver capito che l'eventuale tradimento, nel tuo caso, è una conseguenza, un fatto di secondo piano.
Quello a cui miri è il fatto di essere "riconosciuto" da tua moglie, vuoi in sostanza misurare il valore che hai per lei. Essere rassicurato.
Oppure stai qua a svangare le balle agli altri contribuenti perchè il pensiero in fondo ti eccita e stai a giocherellare con i suoi sentimenti.
Delle due o l'una o l'altra.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti... continuare dopo la lettera anonima è stato da idioti... Scusami


Ma che 'scusami'...oltre che da idioti da impuniti arroganti...


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ma mi rendo conto che quelli che per me sono indizi, per chi legge dal di fuori, nonostante il mio impegno a riportare fino ai più piccoli dettagli, sono solo paranoie.


Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che non c'è una prova che sia una, degna di questo nome...


----------



## zagor (28 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anch'io, come un altro paio di utenti, percepisco del desiderio inconfessato nei tuoi resonconti.
> A volte la gelosia immotivata e delirante è sintomo di un'attrazione omosessuale rimossa...personalmente non credo a questo psicologismo spicciolo, ma mi è venuto in mente e potrebbe esserti comunque utile prendere in considerazione questa ipotesi.
> 
> In ogni caso, senza spingermi troppo oltre, l'idea che tua moglie desideri un altro uomo ti smuove qualcosa dentro... questo è ciò che percepisco nella tua ossessione.
> ...



No, non credo....almeno io non me ne sono mai accorto. Il che equivale ad un no, suppongo.
In effetti si, mi smuove qualcosa dentro. Volendola definire fuori dai denti direi, rabbia furibonda. Qualcosa del tipo: brutta p....a non hai rispettato il patto più importante della tua vita. Ed io, ci sono finito in mezzo, e adesso?Nonostante che se mettessimo su 2 piatti di una bilancia quello che hai avuto da me e quello che mi hai dato, la bilancia inizierebbe a roteare impazzita. E 'chiaro che in questi momenti, tutte queste cose tornino  in mente. Spero che sia normale, questo si, perchè a me sta succedendo.


----------



## zagor (28 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Zagor, credo di aver capito che l'eventuale tradimento, nel tuo caso, è una conseguenza, un fatto di secondo piano.
> Quello a cui miri è il fatto di essere "riconosciuto" da tua moglie, vuoi in sostanza misurare il valore che hai per lei. Essere rassicurato.
> Oppure stai qua a svangare le balle agli altri contribuenti perchè il pensiero in fondo ti eccita e stai a giocherellare con i suoi sentimenti.
> Delle due o l'una o l'altra.




Sei fuori strada.....semplicemente mi servono punti di vista di chi ci è passato in un modo o nell'altro, per confrontarli con il mio caso. Non pensare che le vostre opinioni mi scivolino addosso come acqua fresca. Anzi,sono importanti e le tengo in considerazione. Tutte, anche le peggiori. Certo, non mi va di essere considerato un troll, questo no, ma forse avrai notato che ho tranquillamente accettato il fatto che alcune persone mi hanno consigliato di farmi vedere....da uno bravo!


----------



## zagor (28 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che non c'è una prova che sia una, degna di questo nome...




E' possibile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> No, non credo....almeno io non me ne sono mai accorto. Il che equivale ad un no, suppongo.
> In effetti si, mi smuove qualcosa dentro. Volendola definire fuori dai denti direi, rabbia furibonda. Qualcosa del tipo: brutta p....a non hai rispettato il patto più importante della tua vita. Ed io, ci sono finito in mezzo, e adesso?Nonostante che se mettessimo su 2 piatti di una bilancia quello che hai avuto da me e quello che mi hai dato, la bilancia inizierebbe a roteare impazzita. E 'chiaro che in questi momenti, tutte queste cose tornino  in mente. Spero che sia normale, questo si, perchè a me sta succedendo.


Parliamoci chiaro, Zagor: non c'è NULLA che porti a pensare che tua moglie ti tradisca. Nulla. Non solo non ci sono prove, ma neanche indizi, campanelli d'allarme, NULLA. 
Quindi tutto nasce dentro di te.
La tua è una gelosia psicotica perché prescinde dalla relazione con l'altro.
E' per questo che devi cercare dentro di te la causa della tua paranoia.
E insisto: percepisco un sottile piacere da parte tua nel formulare l'ipotesi che qualcuno possa attrarre tua moglie, anche se per ovvii motivi non ne sei consapevole.
Ma in questo momento non importa tanto capire cos'è che ti spinge, quanto ammettere che c'è qualcosa che ti spinge alla paranoia e questo qualcosa lo generi tu.


----------



## zagor (28 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, Zagor: non c'è NULLA che porti a pensare che tua moglie ti tradisca. Nulla. Non solo non ci sono prove, ma neanche indizi, campanelli d'allarme, NULLA.
> Quindi tutto nasce dentro di te.
> La tua è una gelosia psicotica perché prescinde dalla relazione con l'altro.
> E' per questo che devi cercare dentro di te la causa della tua paranoia.
> ...




Da come lo descrivi, sembra una sorta di cuckoldismo latente. Io non credo sia il mio caso. Per quanto riguarda il resto, capita a volte di avere la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa che non ci convince: in questo caso potrei essere alla ricerca di un qualcosa di non ben definito che possa spiegare quella sensazione. Non sono mai stato particolarmente geloso. Per oltre vent'anni siamo andati avanti serenamente. Mi verrebbe da chiedermi perchè, adesso, dovrei essere diventato geloso in modo insopportabile, senza una causa scatenante?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Da come lo descrivi, sembra una sorta di cuckoldismo latente. Io non credo sia il mio caso. Per quanto riguarda il resto, capita a volte di avere la sensazione che ci sia qualcosa che non ci convince: in questo caso potrei essere alla ricerca di un qualcosa di non ben definito che possa spiegare quella sensazione. Non sono mai stato particolarmente geloso. Per oltre vent'anni siamo andati avanti serenamente. Mi verrebbe da chiedermi perchè, adesso, dovrei essere diventato geloso in modo insopportabile, senza una causa scatenante?


Questa è la domanda giusta.


----------



## zagor (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la domanda giusta.



Questa è solo una delle numerose domande giuste da porsi. :up:


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Poche righe per aggiornare e forse chiudere la discussione.  Ieri abbiamo avuto una lunga e pacata discussione. Lei è voluta andare a fondo sul motivo del mio malumore. Inoltre mi ha detto che i ragazzi in piscina erano stati maleducati nel pomeriggio. Io le ho detto che la ragione era ovvia in entrambi i casi: aveva dato troppa confidenza e poi, domenica io con la mia presenza ero stato abbastanza freddo. Io, sono io e tu fai il lavoro per il quale sei pagato, senza favori e senza troppe confidenze. Lei ha ammesso che effettivamente aveva dato una eccessiva confidenza a quel tipo. Si è giustificata dicendo che faceva animazione in piscina e faceva giocare i ragazzi. In questo modo era entrato in confidenza con quasi tutte le mamme. Io le ho ribattuto che si era permesso questo lusso solo con chi glielo aveva consentito. Le ho fatto l'esempio di 3 o 4 mamme, nostre coetanee, che lo avevano tenuto a cuccia. Poi ho concluso dicendole che delle restanti mamme, alcune erano separate, altre delle vere cozze (presumibilmente ignorate dai mariti da secoli, secondo me), un paio erano troie di lungo corso. E poi c'era lei. Mi ha detto che lei non da mai confidenza a nessuno. Le ho risposto che questo è sempre stato vero, ma in questo caso si era lasciata prendere troppo la mano. Le ho detto che adesso, grazie al mio intervento di domenica in modalità "brutto, stronzo, cattivo e amico d'infanzia del proprietario- attento a quello che fai e dici", il giusto rapporto era ripristinato. L'ho esortata in caso si fossero di nuovo comportati con maleducazione a non rivolgersi al terzo collega per lamentarsi, come ha fatto oggi, ma direttamente al superiore. Lei mi ha detto che già oggi, nella sua protesta è stata glaciale: le credo, perchè normalmente si comporta in modo glaciale con estrema naturalezza. Credo e spero che questa questione sia stata arginata. Ora, spero di essere riuscito a scongiurare il peggio. Lei, mi è sembrata molto tranquilla e consapevole. Adesso, le carte sono in tavola,se continuerà con un atteggiamento eccessivamente disinvolto, non potrà più accampare la buona fede. Ma credo che non accadrà. Tutto sommato, la mia non era paranoia. Almeno in parte, il mio atteggiamento aveva un fondamento..


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Chiudo con gli ultimi sviluppi. Mi chiama dal mare questa mattina e mi chiede un supporto per riferire al superiore del comportamento del tizio e dell'altro addetto. Due ragazzotti. Il superiore ascolta e poi va a chiarirsi con i due ragazzotti. Ma non finisce così. Quando va in piscina, mentre uno dei due porge le sue scuse lamentando un'improbabile "misunderstanding", l'altro, il tizio, si fa avanti lamentando una improbabile coltellata nella schiena, un'aver sempre mantenuto un atteggiamento di favore nei suoi confronti. Insomma un buon 5 minuti di recriminazioni e rancore. Per certi versi da non credere. Mia moglie ha risposto tagliando corto che nessun favore era stato chiesto e noi paghiamo profumatamente i servizi che lui ed i suoi colleghi ci forniscono durante l'estate. Da qui emergono due considerazioni. 
1) il tizio non è scemo, sarà cretino ed arrogante, ma non scemo. Secondo me è chiaro che pur avendo equivocato ed esagerato, qualcosa almeno a livello di simpatia doveva essere scattato. Altrimenti non si spiega una mezza scenata di questo tipo, ai danni di una donna di quarantanni con marito e figli.
2) mia moglie ha volutamente forzato la mano questa mattina,con il triplice scopo di tranquillizzare me (che l'avevo accusata di eccessiva confidenza), chiudere la partita con il tizio scavando un solco profondo di rancore che eviti qualunque futuro coinvolgimento, dimostrarmi che lei era in assoluta buona fede. 

E per finire concludo con il mio parere.
1)lei era solleticata dall'idea
2)non si trattava di una crisi ma solo di un prurito estivo
3)intervenire in un caso come questo è possibile
4)molto probabilmente la cosa si sarebbe comunque esaurita senza nessun danno (ma non si può mai dire)
5)a chiunque, in futuro si imbatta in questo post, così come io ne ho letti a decine, consiglio, a prescindere da qualunque possano essere le apparenze di stare sempre attenti. Quando qualcosa suona stonato, tra due persone che si conoscono da una vita, a dispetto delle apparenze c'è sempre la possibilità che ci sia una ragione seria.....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Solleticata? Il ragazzo ha sbagliato modalità comunicative e lei l'ha rimesso a posto quando se n'è resa conto.


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solleticata? Il ragazzo ha sbagliato modalità comunicative e lei l'ha rimesso a posto quando se n'è resa conto.


mah...mah...
saro' malfidente io...


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solleticata? Il ragazzo ha sbagliato modalità comunicative e lei l'ha rimesso a posto quando se n'è resa conto.


oppure l'ha rimesso apposto quando si è resa conto lei di averla fatta un pochino fuori dal vaso


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Poche righe per aggiornare e forse chiudere la discussione.  Ieri abbiamo avuto una lunga e pacata discussione. Lei è voluta andare a fondo sul motivo del mio malumore. Inoltre mi ha detto che i ragazzi in piscina erano stati maleducati nel pomeriggio. Io le ho detto che la ragione era ovvia in entrambi i casi: aveva dato troppa confidenza e poi, domenica io con la mia presenza ero stato abbastanza freddo. Io, sono io e tu fai il lavoro per il quale sei pagato, senza favori e senza troppe confidenze. Lei ha ammesso che effettivamente aveva dato una eccessiva confidenza a quel tipo. Si è giustificata dicendo che faceva animazione in piscina e faceva giocare i ragazzi. In questo modo era entrato in confidenza con quasi tutte le mamme. Io le ho ribattuto che si era permesso questo lusso solo con chi glielo aveva consentito. Le ho fatto l'esempio di 3 o 4 mamme, nostre coetanee, che lo avevano tenuto a cuccia. Poi ho concluso dicendole che delle restanti mamme, alcune erano separate, *altre delle vere cozze (presumibilmente ignorate dai mariti da secoli, secondo me)*, un paio erano troie di lungo corso. E poi c'era lei. Mi ha detto che lei non da mai confidenza a nessuno. Le ho risposto che questo è sempre stato vero, ma in questo caso si era lasciata prendere troppo la mano. Le ho detto che adesso, grazie al mio intervento di domenica in modalità "brutto, stronzo, cattivo e amico d'infanzia del proprietario- attento a quello che fai e dici", il giusto rapporto era ripristinato. L'ho esortata in caso si fossero di nuovo comportati con maleducazione a non rivolgersi al terzo collega per lamentarsi, come ha fatto oggi, ma direttamente al superiore. Lei mi ha detto che già oggi, nella sua protesta è stata glaciale: le credo, perchè normalmente si comporta in modo glaciale con estrema naturalezza. Credo e spero che questa questione sia stata arginata. Ora, spero di essere riuscito a scongiurare il peggio. Lei, mi è sembrata molto tranquilla e consapevole. Adesso, le carte sono in tavola,se continuerà con un atteggiamento eccessivamente disinvolto, non potrà più accampare la buona fede. Ma credo che non accadrà. Tutto sommato, la mia non era paranoia. Almeno in parte, il mio atteggiamento aveva un fondamento..



ma dai...perchè ti lasci andare a questi commenti gratuitamente sgradevoli?

comunque vorrei sapere in cosa consiste la maleducazione dei ragazzi, se ti va di raccontarlo


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solleticata? Il ragazzo ha sbagliato modalità comunicative e lei l'ha rimesso a posto quando se n'è resa conto.


Io sono fermamente convinto di quanto ho affermato nel punto 1.



ivanl ha detto:


> mah...mah...
> saro' malfidente io...





Simy ha detto:


> oppure l'ha rimesso apposto quando si è resa conto lei di averla fatta un pochino fuori dal vaso



Sono d'accordo. Come accade in questi casi, meglio buttare al mare tutto: acqua e stracci e chi s'è visto, s'è visto.....Come fece un paio di anni fa. Ed io sono d'accordo. Sono infastidito perchè ci aveva fatto un pensierino, ma tutto sommato è andata liscia. E non è detto che avrebbe mai tramutato il pensierino in qualcosa in più di una auto-masturbazione. Niente di male, in fondo. Di una cosa sono sicuro,scusate il grassetto:*lei ha avuto paura delle conseguenze di quello che aveva pensato. Ed è consapevole che io, dopo la storia di due anni fa, dormirò (male e da adesso ancora peggio) sempre con gli occhi semi-aperti. *




free ha detto:


> ma dai...perchè ti lasci andare a questi commenti gratuitamente sgradevoli?
> 
> comunque vorrei sapere in cosa consiste la maleducazione dei ragazzi, se ti va di raccontarlo



non vorrei, perchè entreremmo troppo nel dettaglio: la storia è già abbastanza singolare così. Diciamo che ha avuto (ed il secondo a ruota, per non contraddire il compare) un atteggiamento strafottente tipico di chi ritiene a torto o a ragione di poterselo permettere. Perchè ( ma qui entriamo davvero nel campo delle illazioni), avrà notato dei mezzi sguardi o cose simili che gli hanno fatto credere che mia moglie potesse diventare una facile preda. Un po tutti noi a 20-30 anni abbiamo considerato le 35-40enni semi annoiate,con marito assente e (diciamolo pure) non più molto prestante almeno in apparenza, una specie di Eldorado a portata di mano. A me non è mai capitato, io ero impegnato seriamente, ma molti amici, in questo modo, hanno fatto affari d'oro.:mexican:. 

Comunque, mia moglie si è molto spaventata, quindi dovremo andare a parlare con il proprietario.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solleticata? Il ragazzo ha sbagliato modalità comunicative e lei l'ha rimesso a posto quando se n'è resa conto.


Sbagliato.
L'ha rimesso a posto DOPO le 'sollecitazioni' di Zagor. Insomma, ha avuto bisogno di sentire la sveglia trillare...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Come accade in questi casi, meglio buttare al mare tutto: acqua e stracci e chi s'è visto, s'è visto.


Questa frase mi da MOLTO da pensare, in relazione alla mia storia.
Come ti ho brevemente raccontato, intercettai una comunicazione fra la mia compagna e quello che di lì a due mesi sarebbe diventato il suo amante. Ma più che farle garbatamente notare che non m'era piaciuto per niente non ho fatto. Forse, con un pò più di 'decisione' nei suoi confronti e nei confronti di lui...forse. Boh.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Io sono fermamente convinto di quanto ho affermato nel punto 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capisco...o meglio, capisco la riservatezza
 non riesco ad immaginare cosa abbia potuto spaventare tua moglie in un luogo pubblico, una cosa grave, credo


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa frase mi da MOLTO da pensare, in relazione alla mia storia.
> Come ti ho brevemente raccontato, intercettai una comunicazione fra la mia compagna e quello che di lì a due mesi sarebbe diventato il suo amante. Ma più che farle garbatamente notare che non m'era piaciuto per niente non ho fatto. Forse, con un pò più di 'decisione' nei suoi confronti e nei confronti di lui...forse. Boh.



Sono convinto che il mio metodo abbia qualche speranza di  funzionare solo in caso di infatuazioni leggere.....Poi, noi avevamo 25 anni di storia, lavoro, figli, mutuo della casa dei sogni pagata un incubo:mexican:, insomma.......E poi, rimane la terribile umiliazione di farmi vedere nudo: gelosissimo e vulnerabile. Tutto poteva dipendere da un suo CAPRICCIO, un suo PRURITO!!! Molte sere mi veniva da piangere: non è stato facile affrontarla con calma. Ho bluffato, perchè domenica ho avuto la certezza (l'intima certezza),che qualcosa di assurdo poteva ANCHE succedere. Non era probabile, ma dipendeva da me solo in minima parte. Non so se riesco a trasmettere l'angoscia....


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco...o meglio, capisco la riservatezza
> non riesco ad immaginare cosa abbia potuto spaventare tua moglie in un luogo pubblico, una cosa grave, credo


Secondo me non ha gradito il cambio d'umore del tipo, ma non s'è spaventata neanche un pò...del resto, spaventarsi di chi ? Di colui che fino al giorno prima era tutto un sorriso ? Per come la vedo io la signora un pensierino magari ce lo aveva fatto, zagor l'ha messa a posto e lei lo ha 'accontentato' affrontando il tipo con fredezza e determinazione, vestendo i panni della donna offesa e spaventata, che altro non è che un modo per rassicurare ulteriormente zagor e segnare la distanza col tipo. Insomma, è rientrata nei ranghi e l'ha voluto fare in modo deciso e leggermente 'plateale'. Della serie : "visto come sono brava ?"


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco...o meglio, capisco la riservatezza
> non riesco ad immaginare cosa abbia potuto spaventare tua moglie in un luogo pubblico, una cosa grave, credo



Il tizio le cose che le ha detto, le ha dette in modo concitato davanti a tutto lo stabilimento. Era visibilmente sconvolto. Ha parlato di fiducia tradita.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono convinto che il mio metodo abbia qualche speranza di  funzionare solo in caso di infatuazioni leggere.....Poi, noi avevamo 25 anni di storia, lavoro, figli, mutuo della casa dei sogni pagata un incubo:mexican:, insomma.......E poi, rimane la terribile umiliazione di farmi vedere nudo: gelosissimo e vulnerabile. Tutto poteva dipendere da un suo CAPRICCIO, un suo PRURITO!!! Molte sere mi veniva da piangere: non è stato facile affrontarla con calma. Ho bluffato, perchè domenica ho avuto la certezza (l'intima certezza),che qualcosa di assurdo poteva ANCHE succedere. Non era probabile, ma dipendeva da me solo in minima parte. Non so se riesco a trasmettere l'angoscia....


Boh, mi confermi (penso al mio caso) che i miei 'rilievi' all'epoca non ebbero alcun peso su di lei (se non momentaneamente), e che - paradossalmente - l'averle detto che avevo letto cosa le scriveva l'abbia spinta non a troncare quella che all'epoca era semplicemente una corrispondenza di amorosi sensi, ma, al contrario, a continuare con molta più accortezza. Forse perchè all'epoca non era ancora successo nulla e quindi si sentiva, per così dire, 'innocente'.Poi, forse, ha anche giocato il mio orgoglio : non mi andava di scrivere al tipo dicendogli che avevo letto e che avrebbe fatto bene a stare alla larga. Mi sono fatto l'idea, col tempo, che certe cose se devono accadere accadono...


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Il tizio le cose che le ha detto, le ha dette in modo concitato davanti a tutto lo stabilimento. Era visibilmente sconvolto. Ha parlato di fiducia tradita.


 le ha fatto tipo una sceneggiata da cafone? con l'amico che gli faceva da spalla?

io già mi immaginavo che avesse provato a trascinarla negli spogliatoi


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Domenica si è reso conto che l'aria era molto cambiata. Martedì ha provato a forzare la mano con un atteggiamento da "guappo", tipico di chi è stra-convinto di avere il pallino in mano. Però non aveva fatto i conti con la scaltrezza di mia moglie, che resasi conto del fatto che io, da un mese avevo capito chi era il problema (ed è stato semplice: l'unico che da un anno all'altro aveva modificato il suo ruolo ed era entrato in contatto continuativo con lei), lo ha scaricato prima che diventasse un VERO problema. L'altra faccia della medaglia è che mia moglie è scaltra e spietata: più di quanto  immaginassi.


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> le ha fatto tipo una sceneggiata da cafone? con l'amico che gli faceva da spalla?
> 
> io già mi immaginavo che avesse provato a trascinarla negli spogliatoi



L'amico si è scusato. E dopo un'ora è tornato a scusarsi, giustificando anche il tizio che vive un brutto momento.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> L'altra faccia della medaglia è che mia moglie è scaltra e spietata: più di quanto  immaginassi


Quindi confermi le mie impressioni su di lei...


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi confermi le mie impressioni su di lei...




Non sono tranquillo. Continua a vedere analogie con la storia di due anni fa. Ed anche la conclusione, con un'azione tutto sommato impulsiva e risolutiva, secondo me è la stessa. La mia speranza è che anche allora si sia trattato di un'accarezzamento di un idea trasgressiva, eccitante e nulla più. Però,ti assicuro che se non ci fosse stata l'esperienza passata, non sarei stato così determinato....così segugio. L'altra volta mi mossi con molto ritardo: sarei dovuto partire in quarta subito dopo che mi  tolse le pw, ecco un mese dopo, il tempo di farla sbollire. E non 10 mesi dopo.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non sono tranquillo. Continua a vedere analogie con la storia di due anni fa. Ed anche la conclusione, con un'azione tutto sommato impulsiva e risolutiva, secondo me è la stessa. La mia speranza è che anche allora si sia trattato di un'accarezzamento di un idea trasgressiva, eccitante e nulla più. Però,ti assicuro che se non ci fosse stata l'esperienza passata, non sarei stato così determinato....così segugio. L'altra volta mi mossi con molto ritardo: sarei dovuto partire in quarta subito dopo che mi  tolse le pw, ecco un mese dopo, il tempo di farla sbollire. E non 10 mesi dopo.


Dove trovo la storia precedente, quella di due anni fa ? Su questo stesso thread ?


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non sono tranquillo. Continua a vedere analogie con la storia di due anni fa. Ed anche la conclusione, con un'azione tutto sommato impulsiva e risolutiva, secondo me è la stessa. La mia speranza è che *anche allora si sia trattato di un'accarezzamento di un idea trasgressiva, eccitante e nulla più.* Però,ti assicuro che se non ci fosse stata l'esperienza passata, non sarei stato così determinato....così segugio. L'altra volta mi mossi con molto ritardo: sarei dovuto partire in quarta subito dopo che mi  tolse le pw, ecco un mese dopo, il tempo di farla sbollire. E non 10 mesi dopo.


ma infatti può essere benissimo


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dove trovo la storia precedente, quella di due anni fa ? Su questo stesso thread ?




Si, è tutto qui. Nel primo post e poi con qualche chiarimento successivo. Leggila e se vuoi dimmi cosa ne pensi. In molti qua sono convinti che sia scemo.



free ha detto:


> ma infatti può essere benissimo



Posso solo sperare. Una speranza, però ben fondata, perchè lei mi ama ed è molto "disciplinata", concreta. E non un sogno. Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Avete un atteggiamento proprietario, addestratore di cani nei confronti delle mogli che se fossi sposata con voi mi sarei trovata (a malincuore) tre amanti.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si, è tutto qui. Nel primo post e poi con qualche chiarimento successivo. Leggila e se vuoi dimmi cosa ne pensi. In molti qua sono convinti che sia scemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All'inizio t'avevo preso per paranoico pure io.
Ma.
Ma da come scrivi ed argomenti non mi sembri tale, magari solo in parte.
E poi, tu conosci tua moglie, noi no. E la descrivi bene, cioè con una certa precisione, senza farti prendere la mano nè da entuasiasmi nè da accanimento punitivo.
Insomma, rendi il quadro sufficientemente chiaro.
State insieme da una vita, e se questa è la seconda volta in cui hai l'impressione (impressione, eh ? Non prova) che tua moglie si sia fatta delle fantasie su qualcun altro forse non ti sbagli. E' umano, e sarebbe assurdo punirla (o anche solo riprenderla) per un sorriso un pò più largo del dovuto.
Solo, occhio. 
Perchè magari le tue impressioni non sono campate in aria e perchè è molto brava a rirtarsi quando le circostanze lo richiedono.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

...e non dimenticate la ciotola d'acqua fresca.


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete un atteggiamento proprietario, addestratore di cani nei confronti delle mogli che se fossi sposata con voi mi sarei trovata (a malincuore) tre amanti.




Lei è mia moglie ed io suo marito. Abbiamo giurato di stare insieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, salute e malattia, ecc.ecc., per sempre. Cosa c'è che non è chiaro in questa formula? Ed io ho impostato tutta la l vita ed investito tutta la mia vita e tutti i miei averi credendo a quella promessa. E lei ha fatto la stessa cosa. Quindi si, io credo di appartenerle e credo che lei mi appartenga. Troppo comodo dire, amore adesso ci ho ripensato. Lei per prima e più di me, mi ha sempre promesso di tagliarmeli in questo caso.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Lei è mia moglie ed io suo marito. Abbiamo giurato di stare insieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, salute e malattia, ecc.ecc., per sempre. Cosa c'è che non è chiaro in questa formula? Ed io ho impostato tutta la l vita ed investito tutta la mia vita e tutti i miei averi credendo a quella promessa. E lei ha fatto la stessa cosa. Quindi si, io credo di appartenerle e credo che lei mi appartenga. Troppo comodo dire, amore adesso ci ho ripensato. Lei per prima e più di me, mi ha sempre promesso di tagliarmeli in questo caso.


D'accordo su tutto, salvo che per l'ultimo periodo.
Uno ci può pure 'ripensare' (il divorzio esiste per quello) ma allora fa le valigie e se ne va...viceversa, soprattutto se tra le premesse del rapporto c'è il 'se lo fai te lo taglio', allora è bene farsi prima due conticini...:up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Lei è mia moglie ed io suo marito. Abbiamo giurato di stare insieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, salute e malattia, ecc.ecc., per sempre. Cosa c'è che non è chiaro in questa formula? Ed io ho impostato tutta la l vita ed investito tutta la mia vita e tutti i miei averi credendo a quella promessa. E lei ha fatto la stessa cosa. Quindi si, io credo di appartenerle e credo che lei mi appartenga. Troppo comodo dire, amore adesso ci ho ripensato. Lei per prima e più di me, mi ha sempre promesso di tagliarmeli in questo caso.


Non è il principio enunciato il problema ma il tono. Se sostituisci "fido" a "moglie" vedi che il discorso fila. Questo non è bello.
Prova a sostituire moglie con il tuo nome e vedrai che non ti piacerà.


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si, è tutto qui. Nel primo post e poi con qualche chiarimento successivo. Leggila e se vuoi dimmi cosa ne pensi. In molti qua sono convinti che sia scemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti ha detto che sei scemo. In tanti abbiamo detto che sei ossessionato. È ben diverso.


----------



## zagor (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, salvo che per l'ultimo periodo.
> Uno ci può pure 'ripensare' (il divorzio esiste per quello) ma allora fa le valigie e se ne va...viceversa, soprattutto se tra le premesse del rapporto c'è il 'se lo fai te lo taglio', allora è bene farsi prima due conticini...:up:




Noi non siamo ricchi. Potevamo raggiungere certi risultati solo agendo come una sola anima. Io ho studiato per un concorso al posto suo per sei mesi, tutte le notti e poi le ripetevo la lezione il pomeriggio. Nel mentre, lei lavorava nella mia attività al posto mio dal mattino al (quasi) tramonto. E il concorso lo vinse.  Il divorzio non è mai stato una opzione.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è il principio enunciato il problema ma il tono. Se sostituisci "fido" a "moglie" vedi che il discorso fila. Questo non è bello.
> Prova a sostituire moglie con il tuo nome e vedrai che non ti piacerà.


Per tre volte mi ha imposto di troncare amicizie con ragazze, quando ero carino, carino, carino.....:mexican:. Amiche comuni. Amicizie assolutamente (dal mio punto di vista)oneste. L'unica spiegazione che ho ricevuto è stata: "non sono tranquilla, se ti ronza intorno". Ho sempre obbedito all'istante, senza mai chiederle ulteriori spiegazioni. Non sono tranquilla, è la spiegazione più esauriente di tutto l'universo.



Eratò ha detto:


> Nessuno ti ha detto che sei scemo. In tanti abbiamo detto che sei ossessionato. È ben diverso.



Spero di non essere anche cornuto. Tutto sommato ossessionato è accettabile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Strano.
Vi piace pensarvi contesi ma controllabili.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Strano.
> Vi piace pensarvi contesi ma controllabili.


Non è così strano.
L'interesse degli altri verso il parthner aumenta l' autostima. Il controllo seda il pericolo di oltrepassare i limiti posti.


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è così strano.
> *L'interesse degli altri verso il parthner aumenta l' autostima. Il controllo seda il pericolo di oltrepassare i limiti posti.*


...a me intristisce molto però questa cosa. 
se non è giocare insieme.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...a me intristisce molto però questa cosa.
> se non è giocare insieme.


Bisogna vedere come è vissuta dalla coppia e dalle singole entità.Per esempio se qualcuno tenta di approcciare mia moglie in genere sono piuttosto divertito e incuriosito (solo una volta ne sono rimasto un po' preoccupato) e finisco per scherzarci sopra con lei.
Se succede a me  (raramente) in genere lei non lo accetta e fa' la "coda grossa" come i gatti quando sono incazzati , non accetta.


----------



## feather (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> io ho impostato tutta la l vita ed investito tutta la mia vita e tutti i miei averi credendo a quella promessa.  Troppo comodo dire, amore adesso ci ho ripensato.


Fammi capire, tu hai impostato tutta la tua vita sul fatto che un'altra persona mai e poi mai cambierà idea? Ho capito bene?


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Fammi capire, tu hai impostato tutta la tua vita sul fatto che un'altra persona mai e poi mai cambierà idea? Ho capito bene?



Ciao

il problema non subentra per il fatto che uno possa cambiare idea. 
Ma che nonostante cambi idea, tiene parola al concetto promesso. 
Prima di promettere un qualsiasi cosa, meglio esserne consapevoli di cosa consiste. 
Se no, le parole perdono il loro valore, se devo mettere in conto, che prometti una cosa, ma poi ne fai un'altra. 


sienne


----------



## feather (30 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il problema non subentra per il fatto che uno possa cambiare idea.
> Ma che nonostante cambi idea, tiene parola al concetto promesso.
> ...


Ma allora quella promessa, il giorno che malauguratamente dovessi cambiare idea, diventa una gabbia dalla quale non uscirai più.
È come chiudersi in una cella perché si sta benissimo dentro, dopo 20 anni ti vien voglia di fare una corsa nel parco ma ormai hai giurato che rimarrai per sempre in quella cella. Che fai?


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma allora quella promessa, il giorno che malauguratamente dovessi cambiare idea, diventa una gabbia dalla quale non uscirai più.
> È come chiudersi in una cella perché si sta benissimo dentro, dopo 20 anni ti vien voglia di fare una corsa nel parco ma ormai hai giurato che rimarrai per sempre in quella cella. Che fai?



Ciao

non si cambia idea da un giorno all'altro. 
Sta a te, curare e alimentare il tutto purché non diventi una gabbia. 
La promessa comprende anche questo aspetto ... di curare, di stare vicino sia nel bene che nel male. 
Se non te la senti di prendere tale impegno, non lo giuri ... e chiarisci sin da subito che dura il tempo che dura. 
Patti chiari ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (30 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> non si cambia idea da un giorno all'altro.
> Sta a te, curare e alimentare il tutto purché non diventi una gabbia.
> La promessa comprende anche questo aspetto ... di curare, di stare vicino sia nel bene che nel male.


Mmm.. Ci penso..
In teoria hai detto bene..


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mmm.. Ci penso..
> In teoria hai detto bene..



Ciao

il problema sta proprio qui ... tra ideale/teoria e pratica ... 
e la mancanza di una bella porzione di consapevolezza. 

Credo, che una promessa vada sciolta, comunque, quando la promessa stessa non può essere esaudita proprio all'interno del suo nocciolo. Tipo, il rimanere assieme non è la promessa ... ma il prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro ... è ben differente.


sienne


----------



## feather (30 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Tipo, il rimanere assieme non è la promessa ... ma il prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro ... è ben differente.
> 
> 
> sienne


Oddio, la formula recita "esserti fedele sempre e amarti tutta la vita"...
http://www.matrimonio.com/articoli/i-voti-nuziali--c680


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Oddio, la formula recita "esserti fedele sempre e amarti tutta la vita"...
> http://www.matrimonio.com/articoli/i-voti-nuziali--c680



Ciao

vero. Io mi sono sposata in comune dopo il tradimento subito e ci siamo promessi altro. Dopo 18 anni di convivenza. Me ne dimentico spesso. Scusami tanto. Perché quello che ho promesso è d'impegnarmi onestamente, senza garanzia di fine. Questo a livello sentimentale di coppia. Poi il resto è stato un'accordo per via delle proprietà, assicurazioni ecc. che con un possibile fine della coppia, ci avrebbe garantito di non far finire l'uno o l'altro sulla strada ... 

È una promessa molto impegnativa. Non me la sono mai sentita di dare. Mi fa proprio paura il concetto stesso. La parte della fedeltà, in un modo o nell'altro, si può pure mantenere. Ma la parte dell'amore, dipende come concepiamo il concetto di amore. Con sentimento focoso o quell'aspetto di cura verso l'altro? Che comprende affetto, stima ecc.?



sienne


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere come è vissuta dalla coppia e dalle singole entità.Per esempio se qualcuno tenta di approcciare mia moglie in genere sono piuttosto divertito e incuriosito (solo una volta ne sono rimasto un po' preoccupato) e finisco per scherzarci sopra con lei.
> Se succede a me  (raramente) in genere lei non lo accetta e fa' la "coda grossa" come i gatti quando sono incazzati , non accetta.




La mia situazione è simile. Non ho mai avuto nessuna preoccupazione derivante dal fatto che qualcuno ci abbia provato con mia moglie. E' una donna molto attraente e veste in modo talvolta anche provocante (come tutte le donne). Non ho mai contestato i suoi vestiti e quelle volte che mi ha chiesto un parere tra due capi diversi, ho votato sempre per quello più scandaloso. Sono il primo ad eccitarmi a vederla muoversi...eterea e bellissima. Viceversa, lei non ha mai sopportato l'ipotesi che qualcuna potesse fare  un pensierino su di me. Fortunatamente è accaduto solo un paio di volte in 25 anni. In questo caso, la mia grande preoccupazione è nata dal fatto che era lei, forse per la prima volta, ad essersi invaghita di un altro . Per inciso, l'altro, 25enne palestrato, le ha si dato corda, ma in modo molto "sportivo". Mia moglie è una bella donna, ma pur sempre di 40 anni. Il tizio, potrebbe in linea teorica aspirare a conquistare delle modelle, o quasi. Infatti, alla prima difficoltà ha sbroccato alla grande.




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si cambia idea da un giorno all'altro.
> Sta a te, curare e alimentare il tutto purché non diventi una gabbia.
> ...


La penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> La mia situazione è simile. Non ho mai avuto nessuna preoccupazione derivante dal fatto che qualcuno ci abbia provato con mia moglie. E' una donna molto attraente e veste in modo talvolta anche provocante (come tutte le donne). Non ho mai contestato i suoi vestiti e quelle volte che mi ha chiesto un parere tra due capi diversi, ho votato sempre per quello più scandaloso. Sono il primo ad eccitarmi a vederla muoversi...eterea e bellissima. Viceversa, lei non ha mai sopportato l'ipotesi che qualcuna potesse fare  un pensierino su di me. Fortunatamente è accaduto solo un paio di volte in 25 anni. In questo caso, la mia grande preoccupazione è nata dal fatto che era lei, forse per la prima volta, ad essersi invaghita di un altro . Per inciso, l'altro, 25enne palestrato, le ha si dato corda, ma in modo molto "sportivo". Mia moglie è una bella donna, ma pur sempre di 40 anni. Il tizio, potrebbe in linea teorica aspirare a conquistare delle modelle, o quasi. Infatti, alla prima difficoltà ha sbroccato alla grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dici cose NON condivisibili.
È tremenda la descrizione di tua moglie. Sembra che per te tutto sia basato sull'avvenenza fisica.
Questo è gravissimo per te  e ci dovresti lavorare.
È anche ridicolo pensare di poter essere tradito perché tua moglie incontra un uomo prestante e che tu definisci "potrebbe farsi le modelle" perché riveli sia che fai derivare un certo compiacimento dal fatto che tua moglie sia concorrenziale rispetto alle modelle sia dal fatto che presupponi che questo sia l'unica modo di provare attrazione. Ci sono persone a cui le modelle e i modelli non piacciono. Ci sono amanti, uomini e donne, sovrappeso e rugosi.
Ma la cosa più grave per te non è che tua moglie potrebbe essere l'amante del professore per te sfigato pelato e con la pancia ma che se la tua eccitazione deriva da queste cose  la vedrai svanire a breve. Il tempo passa.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *La mia situazione è simile*. Non ho mai avuto nessuna preoccupazione derivante dal fatto che qualcuno ci abbia provato con mia moglie. E' una donna molto attraente e veste in modo talvolta anche provocante (come tutte le donne). Non ho mai contestato i suoi vestiti e quelle volte che mi ha chiesto un parere tra due capi diversi, ho votato sempre per quello più scandaloso. Sono il primo ad eccitarmi a vederla muoversi...eterea e bellissima. Viceversa, lei non ha mai sopportato l'ipotesi che qualcuna potesse fare  un pensierino su di me. Fortunatamente è accaduto solo un paio di volte in 25 anni. In questo caso, la mia grande preoccupazione è nata dal fatto che era lei, forse per la prima volta, ad essersi invaghita di un altro . Per inciso, l'altro, 25enne palestrato, le ha si dato corda, ma in modo molto "sportivo". Mia moglie è una bella donna, ma pur sempre di 40 anni. Il tizio, potrebbe in linea teorica aspirare a conquistare delle modelle, o quasi. Infatti, alla prima difficoltà ha sbroccato alla grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simile non so'  ma non credo paragonabile. Io non vivo queste cose con ansia, finora, e come dice Bruni, è una faccenda di feeling piuttosto che di fisicità.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dici cose NON condivisibili.
> È tremenda la descrizione di tua moglie. Sembra che per te tutto sia basato sull'avvenenza fisica.
> Questo è gravissimo per te  e ci dovresti lavorare.
> È anche ridicolo pensare di poter essere tradito perché tua moglie incontra un uomo prestante e che tu definisci "potrebbe farsi le modelle" perché riveli sia che fai derivare un certo compiacimento dal fatto che tua moglie sia concorrenziale rispetto alle modelle sia dal fatto che presupponi che questo sia l'unica modo di provare attrazione. Ci sono persone a cui le modelle e i modelli non piacciono. Ci sono amanti, uomini e donne, sovrappeso e rugosi.
> Ma la cosa più grave per te non è che tua moglie potrebbe essere l'amante del professore per te sfigato pelato e con la pancia ma che se la tua eccitazione deriva da queste cose  la vedrai svanire a breve. Il tempo passa.


secondo me invece è semplicemente un uomo che anche dopo anni apprezza la propria moglie (e lo stesso discorso può essere fatto scambiando i generi); il concetto è: col tempo non è andato perso questo tipo di interesse verso l'altro/a
basti pensare al caso inverso: moglie e mariti che non hanno più questo tipo di interesse:singleeye:...
il riferimento a modelle e palestrati secondo me è suggerito da quello che vediamo tutti i giorni, una volta avrebbe potuto essere l'attore o attrice del cinema
pure io noto con piacere il mio compagno in mezzo agli altri, ma anche no, ad es. vestito da cavaliere, sempre un bel cavaliere anche se l'ho visto un sacco di volte...boh forse è un po' difficile da spiegare, tuttavia è sempre un piacere, fine a se stesso, per me...dà piacere


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece è semplicemente un uomo che anche dopo anni apprezza la propria moglie (e lo stesso discorso può essere fatto scambiando i generi); il concetto è: col tempo non è andato perso questo tipo di interesse verso l'altro/a
> basti pensare al caso inverso: moglie e mariti che non hanno più questo tipo di interesse:singleeye:...
> il riferimento a modelle e palestrati secondo me è suggerito da quello che vediamo tutti i giorni, una volta avrebbe potuto essere l'attore o attrice del cinema
> pure io noto con piacere il mio compagno in mezzo agli altri, ma anche no, ad es. vestito da cavaliere, sempre un bel cavaliere anche se l'ho visto un sacco di volte...boh forse è un po' difficile da spiegare, tuttavia è sempre un piacere, fine a se stesso, per me...dà piacere


Un conto è che ti piaccia sempre la stessa persona, ci mancherebbe, un altro è trarre soddisfazione al pensiero che ha attratto chi potrebbe farsi modelle, ricavando da ciò conferme di valore.


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Bisogna vedere come è vissuta dalla coppia e dalle singole entità.*Per esempio se qualcuno tenta di approcciare mia moglie in genere sono piuttosto divertito e incuriosito (solo una volta ne sono rimasto un po' preoccupato) e finisco per scherzarci sopra con lei.
> Se succede a me  (raramente) in genere lei non lo accetta e fa' la "coda grossa" come i gatti quando sono incazzati , non accetta.


Esatto. 

Se è gioco, insieme, diventa nutrimento per l'intesa. 
E' divertente e anche eccitante. 

Ma la linea di confine è sottile e scivolare nel controllo non è poi così difficile.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è che ti piaccia sempre la stessa persona, ci mancherebbe, un altro è trarre soddisfazione al pensiero che ha attratto chi potrebbe farsi modelle, ricavando da ciò conferme di valore.


ma sono solo pensieri che secondo me possono (ma anche no) attraversare la mente ma che non hanno legami con la realtà, tipo modo di dire...almeno, io non ho mai visto nessuno/a andare in giro col codazzo di modelle o palestrati
secondo me si fa la semplice equazione: come piace molto a me, così potrebbe piacere a chi è bellissimo/a (supponendo che i bellissimi/e sono interessati sempre e solo a loro pari, che è una sciocchezza)


----------



## ivanl (30 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sono solo pensieri che secondo me possono (ma anche no) attraversare la mente ma che non hanno legami con la realtà, tipo modo di dire...almeno, io non ho mai visto nessuno/a andare in giro col codazzo di modelle o palestrati
> secondo me si fa la semplice equazione: come piace molto a me, così potrebbe piacere a chi è bellissimo/a (supponendo che i bellissimi/e sono interessati sempre e solo a loro pari, che è una sciocchezza)


per me, invece, fa parte di quella componente irrazionale di gelosia che non puo' trovare spiegazione...se poi, per qualche motivo, la fiducia nell'altra persona viene messa a dura prova, questa irrazionalita' fa vedere cose che non esistono (a che se, a volte, ci si prende), pure.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sono solo pensieri che secondo me possono (ma anche no) attraversare la mente ma che non hanno legami con la realtà, tipo modo di dire...almeno, io non ho mai visto nessuno/a andare in giro col codazzo di modelle o palestratisecondo me si fa la semplice equazione: come piace molto a me, così potrebbe piacere a chi è bellissimo/a (supponendo che i bellissimi/e sono interessati sempre e solo a loro pari, che è una sciocchezza)


Come la metti è una stronzata.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per me, invece, fa parte di quella componente irrazionale di gelosia che non puo' trovare spiegazione...se poi, per qualche motivo, la fiducia nell'altra persona viene messa a dura prova, questa irrazionalita' fa vedere cose che non esistono (a che se, a volte, ci si prende), pure.


quindi secondo te più ti piace il tuo compagno/a, più in caso di fiducia vacillante, potresti vedere cose che non esistono?
è direttamente proporzionale?
boh...ci devo pensare


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come la metti è una stronzata.



tanti pensieri sono cazzate
tranne i tuoi, ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> tanti pensieri sono cazzate
> tranne i tuoi, ovviamente


Se si valuta se stessi e il partner rispetto canoni di gradimento estetico esterni è una stronzata in assoluto e non per me. Non è che se per te è piacevole pensare di stare con un gran figo, che potrebbe farsi chiunque, diventa invece intelligente perché è un tuo sentire.

Resta una scemenza e con tutta evidenza a meno che non si viva in un reality spazzatura.


----------



## ivanl (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si valuta se stessi e il partner rispetto canoni di gradimento estetico esterni è una stronzata in assoluto e non per me. Non è che se per te è piacevole pensare di stare con un gran figo, che potrebbe farsi chiunque, diventa invece intelligente perché è un tuo sentire.
> 
> Resta una scemenza e con tutta evidenza a meno che non si viva in un reality spazzatura.


Non credo si dicesse questo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo si dicesse questo...


Invece sì.
Ma è una cosa diffusa. Purtroppo dipende dalla cultura televisiva che ci forma anche quando non lo riconosciamo.
Un'amica di mia figlia è stata approcciata da un famosissimo calciatore che ha avuto storie con modelle e attrici. Io racconto la storia perché è divertente perché lui ha detto che lei gli ha dato il due di picche. In realtà lei ha altri progetti.
Ma la cosa che mi è stata detta più volte è stata: "E com'è l'amica di tua figlia?" Con un po' di eccitazione all'idea che fosse iperumana.
Quando l'aveva conosciuta mio figlio non l'aveva neanche considerata.
Se si pensa che ci sia il catalogo per vip si deformano le relazioni.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sì.
> Ma è una cosa diffusa. Purtroppo dipende dalla cultura televisiva che ci forma anche quando non lo riconosciamo.
> *Un'amica di mia figlia è stata approcciata da un famosissimo calciatore* che ha avuto storie con modelle e attrici. Io racconto la storia perché è divertente perché lui ha detto che lei gli ha dato il due di picche. In realtà lei ha altri progetti.
> Ma la cosa che mi è stata detta più volte è stata: "E com'è l'amica di tua figlia?" Con un po' di eccitazione all'idea che fosse iperumana.
> ...


Spero non balotelli.....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Spero non balotelli.....


No. Uno che ha anche testa.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Il divorzio non è mai stato una opzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo si dicesse questo...



infatti...ma chissenefrega di modelle e palestrati? vabbè


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è che ti piaccia sempre la stessa persona, ci mancherebbe, un altro è trarre soddisfazione al pensiero che ha attratto chi potrebbe farsi modelle, ricavando da ciò conferme di valore.


Zagor rispondeva sul punto a spleen, non so come fai ad attribuire a zagor una visione così superficiale della propria moglie...


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> La persona di cui ho sospettato,era un collega di stanza di lavoro, più vecchio di una ventina d'anni,un tipo tranquillo, sportivo, calmo, grande viaggiatore, con cultura universitaria. Per certi versi un me stesso, ben invecchiato di una quindicina di anni.Una persona di cui, nonostante l'assidua frequentazione, ha sempre parlato pochissimo ed in modo quasi asettico.
> 
> Aggiungo che non frequenta più nessuna delle persone di cui avevo sospettato un paio di anni fa.Il soggetto su cui si sono appuntati i miei sospetti è di 25 anni circa, palestrato, alto ed abbronzato. Quanto di più diverso dai suoi gusti, almeno come li ho conosciuti fino ad ora.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dici cose NON condivisibili.
> È tremenda la descrizione di tua moglie. Sembra che per te tutto sia basato sull'avvenenza fisica.
> Questo è gravissimo per te  e ci dovresti lavorare.
> È anche ridicolo pensare di poter essere tradito perché tua moglie incontra un uomo prestante e che tu definisci "potrebbe farsi le modelle" perché riveli sia che fai derivare un certo compiacimento dal fatto che tua moglie sia concorrenziale rispetto alle modelle sia dal fatto che presupponi che questo sia l'unica modo di provare attrazione. Ci sono persone a cui le modelle e i modelli non piacciono. Ci sono amanti, uomini e donne, sovrappeso e rugosi.
> Ma la cosa più grave per te non è che tua moglie potrebbe essere l'amante del professore per te sfigato pelato e con la pancia ma che se la tua eccitazione deriva da queste cose  la vedrai svanire a breve. Il tempo passa.



Forse ti è sfuggito qualcosa........


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Non capisco molto questa equazione che si fa spesso tra attenzione per l'aspetto esteriore e sottomissione ai canoni di bellezza. 
E' un po' come denigrare la musica perché la maggior parte della gente ha un approccio passivo all'ascolto.
Zagor è attratto dalla fisicità della moglie.
Innanzitutto, il fatto che parli così tanto dell'aspetto fisico, non implica di per sé che sia disinteressato ad altri aspetti.
In secondo luogo, è proprio la distinzione tra fisicità e interiorità che mi pare idiota: è ovvio che nella fisicità si esprime l'interezza della persona. Non siamo istantenee, ma corpi in movimento la cui bellezza è data da emozioni, pensieri, intelligenza emotiva e più in generale capacità di esprimere la propria interiorità.
Infine, Zagor non ha detto che la moglie è una modella; ha attribuito al palestrato questi gusti e mi sembra un'ipotesi non del tutto arbitraria. Il fatto che apprezzi il corpo della moglie - descritto oltretutto più che quello che comunica che per le misure - non fa di lui uno schiavo dei modelli estetici imposti.

Che poi il desiderio del terzo alimienti il desiderio della coppia, è cosa risaputa (Girard, teoria del triangolo, ecc.), ha radici nel fatto che gli esseri umani non riconoscono se stessi se non in relazione a un riconoscimento esterno. Fin quando nella coppia ci sono due singolarlità, basta il riconoscimento a due. Ma nel momento in cui la copppia diventa una unità, ha bisogno di un terzo.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> zagor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il divorzio non è mai stato una opzione.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi sa che è sfuggito a voi.
Non è strano quando si utilizzano certi stereotipi non si è consapevoli.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non capisco molto questa equazione che si fa spesso tra attenzione per l'aspetto esteriore e sottomissione ai canoni di bellezza.
> E' un po' come denigrare la musica perché la maggior parte della gente ha un approccio passivo all'ascolto.
> Zagor è attratto dalla fisicità della moglie.
> Innanzitutto, il fatto che parli così tanto dell'aspetto fisico, non implica di per sé che sia disinteressato ad altri aspetti.
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Ho già spiegato che purtroppo, se una donna non mi piace, non approfondisco la conoscenza. Forse è un mio limite. Se mi piace, passo a valutare millemila altri parametri. Io sto con la stessa donna da più di 25 anni. A me piace come il primo giorno che l'ho vista, ma la stimo molto di più. Prima intuivo quello che valeva e speravo di essere nel giusto. Ora ho solo certezze. (con qualche dubbio, ma vabbè....)


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dici cose NON condivisibili.
> Ci sono amanti, uomini e donne, sovrappeso e rugosi.
> Ma la cosa più grave per te non è che tua moglie potrebbe essere l'amante del professore per te sfigato pelato





zagor ha detto:


> . La persona di cui ho sospettato,era un collega di stanza di lavoro, più vecchio di una ventina d'anni,un tipo tranquillo, sportivo, calmo, grande viaggiatore, con cultura universitaria.



Invece si, anzi per un certo periodo ho creduto proprio la cosa che descrivi, un paio di anni fa.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> In questo caso, l*a mia grande preoccupazione è nata dal fatto che era lei, forse per la prima volta, ad essersi invaghita di un altro* . Per inciso, l'altro, 25enne palestrato, le ha si dato corda, ma in modo molto "sportivo". Mia moglie è una bella donna, ma pur sempre di 40 anni.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è che ti piaccia sempre la stessa persona, ci mancherebbe, un altro è trarre soddisfazione al pensiero che ha attratto chi potrebbe farsi modelle, ricavando da ciò conferme di valore.



Ed anche qui, mi sembra evidente, hai letto l'opposto di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non capisco molto questa equazione che si fa spesso tra attenzione per l'aspetto esteriore e sottomissione ai canoni di bellezza.
> E' un po' come denigrare la musica perché la maggior parte della gente ha un approccio passivo all'ascolto.
> Zagor è attratto dalla fisicità della moglie.
> Innanzitutto, il fatto che parli così tanto dell'aspetto fisico, non implica di per sé che sia disinteressato ad altri aspetti.
> ...



Bellissimo post.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > zagor ha detto:
> ...


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> zagor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Jim Cain ha detto:
> ...


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> La mia situazione è simile. Non ho mai avuto nessuna preoccupazione derivante dal fatto che qualcuno ci abbia provato con mia moglie. E' una donna molto attraente e veste in modo talvolta anche provocante (come tutte le donne). Non ho mai contestato i suoi vestiti e quelle volte che mi ha chiesto un parere tra due capi diversi, ho votato sempre per quello più scandaloso. Sono il primo ad eccitarmi a vederla muoversi...eterea e bellissima. Viceversa, lei non ha mai sopportato l'ipotesi che qualcuna potesse fare  un pensierino su di me. Fortunatamente è accaduto solo un paio di volte in 25 anni. In questo caso, la mia grande preoccupazione è nata dal fatto che era lei, forse per la prima volta, ad essersi invaghita di un altro . Per inciso, l'altro, 25enne palestrato, le ha si dato corda, ma in modo molto "sportivo". Mia moglie è una bella donna, ma pur sempre di 40 anni. *Il tizio, potrebbe in linea teorica aspirare a conquistare delle modelle, o quasi. Infatti, alla prima difficoltà ha sbroccato alla grande.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che il malinteso nasca da questa frase, dove sembra che per aspirare a conquistare modelle sia necessario avere il fisico perfetto e palestrato, voglio dire, lui potrebbe aspirare, gli altri no?

E' chiaro che anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte e la fisicità è importante ma non possiamo certo ridurre l'attrazione solo a questo. Brunetta parlava di stereotipi massmediatici che ci infruenzano e su questo credo che in linea generale non ci siano dubbi, la tendenza ad attribuire "maggiori possibilità e dignita" a chi ha un fisico migliore è imperante.
Poi nel caso di Zagor, bisogna vedere.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > zagor ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Invece si, anzi per un certo periodo ho creduto proprio la cosa che descrivi, un paio di anni fa.


Meglio.
O peggio.
Però anche il discorso sulle altre cozze era sospetto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il malinteso nasca da questa frase, dove sembra che per aspirare a conquistare modelle sia necessario avere il fisico perfetto e palestrato, voglio dire, lui potrebbe aspirare, gli altri no?
> 
> E' chiaro che anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte e la fisicità è importante ma non possiamo certo ridurre l'attrazione solo a questo. Brunetta parlava di stereotipi massmediatici che ci infruenzano e su questo credo che in linea generale non ci siano dubbi, la tendenza ad attribuire "maggiori possibilità e dignita" a chi ha un fisico migliore è imperante.
> Poi nel caso di Zagor, bisogna vedere.


Ma secondo me il punto non è che l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Cioè, non è che da una parte c'è il cuore, i sentimenti, l'anima e altre amenità spirituali, mentre dall'altra c'è il corpo, l'occhio, il tatto ecc. 
E' un tutto.
Persino un palestrato cerebroleso (perché esistono anche palestrati intelligentissimi) cerca modelle che siano belle, cioè non solo con le forme giuste ma anche con una fisicità giusta. E la fisicità giusta è diretta espressione di quello che possiamo chiamare per comodità spirito.
Il fatto è che insomma è lo spirito che vediamo con gli occhi, non il corpo come se fosse una cosa inanimata.

Poi, per quanto riguarda la mass media: non solo è irrealistico, ma anche inutile, pensare che l'attrazione venga solo da noi senza condizionamenti sociali.
Che poi ci siano alcuni condizionamenti più merdosi di altri, è un altro discorso: è questione di estrazione sociale e inclinazione personale. Ma è inevitabile che i gusti estetici siano gusti sociali.

Infine, ma scusa, non siamo ipocriti: una modella molto difficilmente finisce a letto con uno brutto e sfigato. E attenzione ho detto brutto e sfigato: cioè, non c'entra la panza o i lineamenti del viso, ma il complesso. La modella cercherà, tendenzialmente, salvo eccezioni, un suo corrispettivo. E' innegabile.
Il che non significa che io soffra perché non attraggo le modelle: per come sono fatto, per mia cultura e inclinazione, preferisco altre tipologie di donna. In genere, infatti, l'attrazione è reciproca.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Ma secondo me il punto non è che l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Cioè, non è che da una parte c'è il cuore, i sentimenti, l'anima e altre amenità spirituali, mentre dall'altra c'è il corpo, l'occhio, il tatto ecc.
> E' un tutto.*
> Persino un palestrato cerebroleso (*perché esistono anche palestrati intelligentissimi*) cerca modelle che siano belle, cioè non solo con le forme giuste ma anche con una fisicità giusta. E la fisicità giusta è diretta espressione di quello che possiamo chiamare per comodità spirito.
> Il fatto è che insomma è lo spirito che vediamo con gli occhi, non il corpo come se fosse una cosa inanimata.
> ...


Primo neretto: Questo intendevo, intierezza, non solo guscio però, se permetti.

Secondo neretto: io non ne ho mai incontrati.  Tantissima gente, vedo, che invece andrebbe in giro anche in inverno
in canottiera e che ostenta superiorità per la sua fisicità, come se fosse il bene supremo.

Terzo neretto, sono d'accordo ma credo sia più una questione di cultura e maturazione personale, piuttosto che di estrazone che mi sa' tanto di classismo.

Quarto neretto:
Non credo che stiano così le cose. Ognuno pesca nel suo mare, è una questione di frequentazioni.

Sulla faccenda dei gusti sociali si e no, nel senso che sono sicuro che hanno una influenza, tuttavia sono convinto che la consapevolezza possa aiutare.

Ovviamente io non stò con una modella solo perchè non l'ho ancora incontrata. :mexican:

Mi sa che stiamo uscendo OT.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Se la modella non sta con il brutto sfigato e se il palestrato comunque sta con la modella fatevi qualche domanda su quello che avete in testa voi e pensate di voi.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il malinteso nasca da questa frase, dove sembra che per aspirare a conquistare modelle sia necessario avere il fisico perfetto e palestrato, voglio dire, lui potrebbe aspirare, gli altri no?
> 
> E' chiaro che anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte e la fisicità è importante ma non possiamo certo ridurre l'attrazione solo a questo. Brunetta parlava di stereotipi massmediatici che ci infruenzano e su questo credo che in linea generale non ci siano dubbi, la tendenza ad attribuire "maggiori possibilità e dignita" a chi ha un fisico migliore è imperante.
> Poi nel caso di Zagor, bisogna vedere.


E' abbastanza frequente che nascano storie, spesso di breve durata tra veline e tronisti o modelle e calciatori, eccetera. Questa è una realtà ed è inutile negarla. Ho solo voluto rimarcare che il tizio potrebbe (ed in effetti, secondo me si è prefissato), prede molto più ambite di una tranquilla moglie e madre quarantenne. Anche se la persona in questione è ancora molto attraente e carina. Il soggetto, butta l'amo con tutte, perchè fa parte della sua personalità, ma poi non ci perde neanche il tempo necessario a tirare a bordo le prede "normali". Aspetta che gli saltino addosso. Se gli saltano addosso. Quindi il suo non è un interesse specifico, ma un non disprezzare determinate donne. Ho trovato la maggior parte degli interventi di Brunetta, caratterizzati da una immotivata acidità per questa storia, prima che per me come personaggio. La ragione non posso saperla. Talvolta è stata talmente frettolosa nel commentare, che non aveva neanche letto il mio intervento, o non ne aveva capito il senso. Ma a me sta bene così. A me servono idee, punti di vista, tutto ciò che può essermi d'aiuto. Ho riletto a lungo le risposte che mi sono state date e posso affermare con certezza che hanno influenzato positivamente il mio comportamento. Ed ho capito cose che prima non riuscivo a comprendere appieno. perchè,sono consapevole che questa storia è stata solo la punta di un iceberg, e l'ho scampata solo per fortuna. Adesso, devo lavorare sul mio matrimonio e capire.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' abbastanza frequente che nascano storie, spesso di breve durata tra veline e tronisti o modelle e calciatori, eccetera. Questa è una realtà ed è inutile negarla. Ho solo voluto rimarcare che il tizio potrebbe (ed in effetti, secondo me si è prefissato), prede molto più ambite di una tranquilla moglie e madre quarantenne. Anche se la persona in questione è ancora molto attraente e carina. Il soggetto, butta l'amo con tutte, perchè fa parte della sua personalità, ma poi non ci perde neanche il tempo necessario a tirare a bordo le prede "normali". Aspetta che gli saltino addosso. Se gli saltano addosso. Quindi il suo non è un interesse specifico, ma un non disprezzare determinate donne. Ho trovato la maggior parte degli interventi di Brunetta, caratterizzati da una immotivata acidità per questa storia, prima che per me come personaggio. La ragione non posso saperla. Talvolta è stata talmente frettolosa nel commentare, che non aveva neanche letto il mio intervento, o non ne aveva capito il senso. Ma a me sta bene così. A me servono idee, punti di vista, tutto ciò che può essermi d'aiuto. Ho riletto a lungo le risposte che mi sono state date e posso affermare con certezza che hanno influenzato positivamente il mio comportamento. Ed ho capito cose che prima non riuscivo a comprendere appieno. perchè,sono consapevole che questa storia è stata solo la punta di un iceberg, e l'ho scampata solo per fortuna. Adesso, devo lavorare sul mio matrimonio e capire.


Parli di prede più ambite e sono io che leggo male?


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la modella non sta con il brutto sfigato e se il palestrato comunque sta con la modella fatevi qualche domanda su quello che avete in testa voi e pensate di voi.


Senza alcuna polemica, non capisco che domanda dovrei pormi. Modelle e palestrano non mi interessano perché non sono palestrato e con le donne vicine ai canoni estetici dominanti non mi ci trovo (neanche a letto, poiché, per inciso, un seno perfetto non garantisce una bella scopata).


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parli di prede più ambite e sono io che leggo male?


Parlava di un bagnino palestrato che - a fronte di una notevole disponibilità di figa - può in concreto preferire una 'preda' più comoda e giovane e libera di una bella quarantenne impegnata. Il concetto è chiaro quanto la tua ostinazione.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Senza che nessuno si scaldi, che non sembra il caso, quale valore attribuite ad eta e bellezza?
Perchè se ne fate una discriminante -essenziale- ( ed è su questo che è valido il discorso di Brunetta) mi sa' che proprio non ci siamo.
Se invece parliamo di possibilità aperte attraverso attrazione, inquadrata in un contesto comunque di "dignità" di ogni persona, 
come non detto.

Zagor, io avrei puntato a tua moglie, le ventenni inesperte non mi attraggono :mexican:


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Zagor, io avrei puntato a tua moglie, le ventenni inesperte non mi attraggono :mexican:


Pure io.
La ventenne modello velina che scrive 'xchè' non la reggerei.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pure io.
> La ventenne modello velina che scrive 'xchè' non la reggerei.


Capito Zagor.... dormi preoccupato!


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Senza che nessuno si scaldi, che non sembra il caso, quale valore attribuite ad eta e bellezza?
> Perchè se ne fate una discriminante -essenziale- ( ed è su questo che è valido il discorso di Brunetta) mi sa' che proprio non ci siamo.
> Se invece parliamo di possibilità aperte attraverso attrazione, inquadrata in un contesto comunque di "dignità" di ogni persona,
> come non detto.
> ...


Ma vedi, per me la bellezza è essenziale...Ma non nel senso del culo sodo e delle tette enormi!
Mi sono sempre innamorato di donne particolari e mi è capitato di non essere attratto da donne considerate fighissime.
Cioè, per fare un esempio che chiarisce una volta per tutte: se mi innamoro di una balena di cinquant'anni è perché la trovo bella!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' abbastanza frequente che nascano storie, spesso di breve durata tra veline e tronisti o modelle e calciatori, eccetera. Questa è una realtà ed è inutile negarla. Ho solo voluto rimarcare che il tizio potrebbe (ed in effetti, secondo me si è prefissato), prede molto più ambite di una tranquilla moglie e madre quarantenne. Anche se la persona in questione è ancora molto attraente e carina. Il soggetto, butta l'amo con tutte, perchè fa parte della sua personalità, ma poi non ci perde neanche il tempo necessario a tirare a bordo le prede "normali". Aspetta che gli saltino addosso. Se gli saltano addosso. Quindi il suo non è un interesse specifico, ma un non disprezzare determinate donne. Ho trovato la maggior parte degli interventi di Brunetta, caratterizzati da una immotivata acidità per questa storia, prima che per me come personaggio. La ragione non posso saperla. Talvolta è stata talmente frettolosa nel commentare, che non aveva neanche letto il mio intervento, o non ne aveva capito il senso. Ma a me sta bene così. A me servono idee, punti di vista, tutto ciò che può essermi d'aiuto. Ho riletto a lungo le risposte che mi sono state date e posso affermare con certezza che hanno influenzato positivamente il mio comportamento. Ed ho capito cose che prima non riuscivo a comprendere appieno. perchè,sono consapevole che questa storia è stata solo la punta di un iceberg, e l'ho scampata solo per fortuna. Adesso, devo lavorare sul mio matrimonio e capire.


Quindi a tua moglie è passata la scuffia per il palestrato?


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma vedi, per me la bellezza è essenziale...Ma non nel senso del culo sodo e delle tette enormi!
> Mi sono sempre innamorato di donne particolari e mi è capitato di non essere attratto da donne considerate fighissime.
> Cioè, per fare un esempio che chiarisce una volta per tutte: se mi innamoro di una balena di cinquant'anni è perché la trovo bella!


Condivido, e questo non dipende certo dal fatto che tu sia così o lei colà, attribuiamo troppo facilmente vaolore e dignità a canoni socialmente avvalorati.

Recentemente un mio amico ha incontrato dopo 20 anni una sua amica, bellissima, alla quale non aveva avuto il coraggio di dichiararsi 20 anni prima, non giudicandosi all'altezza. Lei gli ha confidato in lacrime che si sarebbe messa con lui, senza esitazione se quella volta si fosse dichiarato.
Sti qua sono persi l'un l'altra solo perchè qualcosa (canoni) ha ostacolato il loro trovarsi. E' una cosa su cui meditare.


----------



## ivanl (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Pure io.
> La ventenne modello velina che scrive 'xchè' non la reggerei.


e pure io...non ho infierito visto che mi sono trovato nella sua stessa situazione, ma io non sarei cosi' sereno


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma secondo me il punto non è che l'occhio voglia la sua parte. Cioè, non è che da una parte c'è il cuore, i sentimenti, l'anima e altre amenità spirituali, mentre dall'altra c'è il corpo, l'occhio, il tatto ecc.
> E' un tutto.
> Persino un palestrato cerebroleso (perché esistono anche palestrati intelligentissimi) cerca modelle che siano belle, cioè non solo con le forme giuste ma anche con una fisicità giusta. E la fisicità giusta è diretta espressione di quello che possiamo chiamare per comodità spirito.
> Il fatto è che insomma è lo spirito che vediamo con gli occhi, non il corpo come se fosse una cosa inanimata.
> ...


Ma chi stabilisce " il brutto e sfigato " ?(possiamo coniugarlo anche al femminile se preferite)  Parlo del connubio. Ste cose a me fanno venire un po' (tanto) l''orticaria  Prigionieri di stereotipi


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi stabilisce " il brutto e sfigato " ?(possiamo coniugarlo anche al femminile se preferite)  Parlo del connubio. Ste cose a me fanno venire un po' (tanto) l''orticaria  Prigionieri di stereotipi


A grandi linee, of course.
Uno basso, grassottello, dai lineamenti grezzi (nasone, mento all'infuori), sempre sudaticcio cos'è ? Un figo ?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A grandi linee, of course.
> Uno basso, grassottello, dai lineamenti grezzi (nasone, mento all'infuori), sempre sudaticcio cos'è ? Un figo ?


Se è sudaticcio gli regalo la doccia ... Per il resto se è una persona interessante come dico io, perché no ? Io posso riconoscere una bellezza estetica (sempre inficiata dai miei canoni estetici, per esempio i biondi a me piacciono poco ) ma non è questo che sposta la mia valutazione. bello... Poi che altro c'è ? se non c'è altro boh per me non è nemmeno Figo ( per come intendo io uno Figo )


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi stabilisce " il brutto e sfigato " ?(possiamo coniugarlo anche al femminile se preferite)  Parlo del connubio. Ste cose a me fanno venire un po' (tanto) l''orticaria  Prigionieri di stereotipi


Eh, se non ci capiamo non è colpa nostra, sono i limiti della comunicazione su un forum :mexican: Se poteste vedermi, capireste che sono quanto di più lontano dagli stereotipi 
Credo che siano delle categorie diffuse e - purtroppo - ben funzionanti. Questo non vuol dire che io le condivida o  che me ne faccia influenzare!
EDIT: e sia chiaro che mi faccio anch'io influenzare, magari non dagli stessi ma da altri canoni, perché è pura speculazione - se non ipocrisia - dire che i gusti siano sempre personali...la nostra personalità è sempre frutto di interazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh, se non ci capiamo non è colpa nostra, sono i limiti della comunicazione su un forum :mexican: *Se poteste vedermi, capireste che sono quanto di più lontano dagli stereotipi*
> Credo che siano delle categorie diffuse e - purtroppo - ben funzionanti. Questo non vuol dire che io le condivida o  che me ne faccia influenzare!


Allora per me sei bello


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A grandi linee, of course.
> Uno basso, grassottello, dai lineamenti grezzi (nasone, mento all'infuori), sempre sudaticcio cos'è ? Un figo ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Mi arrendo. Xchè non c'è l'ha faccio.


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora per me sei bello


Anch' io ....anch' io.....:mexican:


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se è sudaticcio gli regalo la doccia ... Per il resto se è una persona interessante come dico io, perché no ? Io posso riconoscere una bellezza estetica (sempre inficiata dai miei canoni estetici, per esempio i biondi a me piacciono poco ) ma non è questo che sposta la mia valutazione. bello... Poi che altro c'è ? se non c'è altro boh per me non è nemmeno Figo ( per come intendo io uno Figo )


A me uno come quello descritto da Jim mi capito una volta... Era simpatico, molto.E anche intelligente ma sessualmente nisba.Cioe una giusta via di mezzo tra mente e fisicità mi attira di più. ..


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anch' io ....anch' io.....:mexican:


Voi pensate che scherzo, ma la persona che ho amato di più era oggettivamente piuttosto bruttino  per me ovviamente un gran Figo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me uno come quello descritto da Jim mi capito una volta... Era simpatico, molto.E anche intelligente ma sessualmente nisba.Cioe una giusta via di mezzo tra mente e fisicità mi attira di più. ..


Eh la componente sessuale è fondamentale


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ho già spiegato che purtroppo, se una donna non mi piace, non approfondisco la conoscenza. Forse è un mio limite. Se mi piace, passo a valutare millemila altri parametri


In parte condivido.
Il primo approccio con chiunque è un approccio 'visivo', e zagor quando scrive "se una donna non mi piace" immagino si riferisca all'aspetto esteriore. Ho approfondito la conoscenza con donne che non mi hanno mai attirato dal punto di vista esteriore, ma neanche per un secondo ho pensato di provarci con loro. Magari avevano mille qualità, ma per me - e non credo di essere l'unico, nè per questo superficiale - l'aspetto esteriore è fondamentale per pensare ad altro che non sia sincera amicizia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Io amo Sheldon.


----------



## banshee (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh, se non ci capiamo non è colpa nostra, sono i limiti della comunicazione su un forum :mexican: Se poteste vedermi, capireste che sono quanto di più lontano dagli stereotipi
> Credo che siano delle categorie diffuse e - purtroppo - ben funzionanti. Questo non vuol dire che io le condivida o  che me ne faccia influenzare!
> EDIT: e sia chiaro che mi faccio anch'io influenzare, magari non dagli stessi ma da altri canoni, perché è pura speculazione - se non ipocrisia - dire che i gusti siano sempre personali...la nostra personalità è sempre frutto di interazione.


il discorso sul farsi influenzare dai canoni attuali di bellezza mi incuriosisce molto...considerato che in questo preciso momento storico i mass media ci propinano un canone - ovvero la donna alta, magra, senza un filo di grasso e cellulite ma con il seno grosso - che è abbastanza difficile da riscontrare in natura.. vorrei capire quanto questo possa influenzare o meno il gusto estetico.

Non parlo di te Irri, ho quotato il tuo post perchè mi incuriosisce questo. Ho una nipote adolescente schiava di questi meccanismi..


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io amo Sheldon.


Cioè questo tipo qui?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il discorso sul farsi influenzare dai canoni attuali di bellezza mi incuriosisce molto...considerato che in questo preciso momento storico i mass media ci propinano un canone - ovvero la donna alta, magra, senza un filo di grasso e cellulite ma con il seno grosso - che è abbastanza difficile da riscontrare in natura.. vorrei capire quanto questo possa influenzare o meno il gusto estetico.
> 
> Non parlo di te Irri, ho quotato il tuo post perchè mi incuriosisce questo. Ho una nipote adolescente schiava di questi meccanismi..


Influenza indubbiamente perché se gli altri ti danno valore nella misura in cui corrispondi a quei canoni o sei prescelto da chi corrisponde a quei canoni sarà difficile ammettere anche con te stesso  che ti piace un tipo fuoriserie.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè questo tipo qui? View attachment 10621


Adorabile


----------



## Nicka (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adorabile


Penny, Penny, Penny...


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In parte condivido.
> Il primo approccio con chiunque è un approccio 'visivo', e zagor quando scrive "se una donna non mi piace" immagino si riferisca all'aspetto esteriore. Ho approfondito la conoscenza con donne che non mi hanno mai attirato dal punto di vista esteriore, ma neanche per un secondo ho pensato di provarci con loro. Magari avevano mille qualità, ma per me - e non credo di essere l'unico, nè per questo superficiale - l'aspetto esteriore è fondamentale per pensare ad altro che non sia sincera amicizia.


rispetto alle conoscenze sono "neutra", nel senso che so subito se una persona mi piace come tipo oppure no, per il resto non ci penso
tuttavia allo stesso modo so anche bene quando una persona non mi piace per nulla, ogni tanto capita anche questo...non so se vi è mai capitato di essere in una sala d'aspetto e di evitare spontaneamente di sedersi vicino a...
poi c'è da dire che in questi casi la cosa è un po' più complessa perchè subentrano il linguaggio del corpo e la divisione dello spazio tra persone in ambienti affollati


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adorabile


Un zuccherino praticamente...


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il discorso sul farsi influenzare dai canoni attuali di bellezza mi incuriosisce molto...considerato che in questo preciso momento storico i mass media ci propinano un canone - ovvero la donna alta, magra, senza un filo di grasso e cellulite ma con il seno grosso - che è abbastanza difficile da riscontrare in natura.. vorrei capire quanto questo possa influenzare o meno il gusto estetico.
> 
> Non parlo di te Irri, ho quotato il tuo post perchè mi incuriosisce questo. Ho una nipote adolescente schiava di questi meccanismi..


Hai visto il rifacimento di Spartacus?
Se il canone che passano è questo, voglio dire, hai voglia di tranquillizzare i tuoi eventuali figli adolescenti sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento.
Per la cronaca non ho superato i dieci minuti di visione, lo ho trovato irritante, forse avevo in mente ancora Kubrick....

Si finisce a restare influenzati dagli stereotipi anche involontariamente, e si arriva ad attribuire valore/dignità sulla base dell' aspetto fisico e di considerare impossibili o possibili rapporti sulla base di questo, il che, oltre ad essere fuorviante per la realtà finisce per fare veri e propri danni.


----------



## banshee (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il rifacimento di Spartacus?
> Se il canone che pasano è questo, voglio dire, hai voglia di tranquillizzare i tuoi eventuali figli adolescenti sul loro aspetto e sul loro atteggiamento.
> Per la cronaca non ho superato i dieci minuti di visione, lo ho trovato irritante, forse avevo in mente ancora Kubrick....
> 
> Si finisce a restare influenzati dagli stereotipi anche involontariamente, e si arriva ad attribuire valore/dignità sulla base dell' aspetto fisico e di considerare impossibili o possibili rapporti sulla base di questo, il che, oltre ad essere fuorviante per la realtà finisce per fare veri e propri danni.


è questo il problema.

quando ero adolescente io, esistevano i canoni "magra" o "formosa"...c'erano le ragazze di Non è la Rai  come "modelli" da seguire, snelle e maliziose.. e poi vedevi i più grandicelli che impazzivano per Serena Grandi e Sabrina Salerno, che insomma magre non erano 

parliamo sempre di stereotipi poco raggiungibili ma reali, la donna snella e la donna formosa.

e per formosa non si intendeva seno grande e sedere pronunciato ma con taglia 38 :rotfl::rotfl: ma le forme armoniose nel loro insieme.

mia nipote si dispera perchè è magra e non ha seno.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il rifacimento di Spartacus?
> Se il canone che passano è questo, voglio dire, h*ai voglia di tranquillizzare i tuoi eventuali figli adolescenti sul loro aspetto* e sul loro atteggiamento.
> Per la cronaca non ho superato i dieci minuti di visione, lo ho trovato irritante, forse avevo in mente ancora Kubrick....
> 
> Si finisce a restare influenzati dagli stereotipi anche involontariamente, e si arriva ad attribuire valore/dignità sulla base dell' aspetto fisico e di considerare impossibili o possibili rapporti sulla base di questo, il che, oltre ad essere fuorviante per la realtà finisce per fare veri e propri danni.


Questo mi manca
Magari vado OT. Lo fate?


----------



## spleen (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo mi manca
> Magari vado OT. Lo fate?


Se apri un 3d ti prometto il mio contributo. per quello che puo servire.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> è questo il problema.
> 
> quando ero adolescente io, esistevano i canoni "magra" o "formosa"...c'erano le ragazze di Non è la Rai  come "modelli" da seguire, snelle e maliziose.. e poi vedevi i più grandicelli che impazzivano per Serena Grandi e Sabrina Salerno, che insomma magre non erano
> 
> ...


Tu parli di tempi che sono stati  "l'inizio della fine".
Prima dell'esondazione mediatica c'erano solo persone e le critiche fisiche erano solo per aspetti davvero eclatanti. Nessuna amica avrebbe criticato il ragazzo dell'amica perché non abbastanza figo e viceversa. Purtroppo viviamo tempi basati sulla superficialità e tutti ne siamo influenzati.


----------



## banshee (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu parli di tempi che sono stati  "l'inizio della fine".
> Prima dell'esondazione mediatica c'erano solo persone e le critiche fisiche erano solo per aspetti davvero eclatanti. Nessuna amica avrebbe criticato il ragazzo dell'amica perché non abbastanza figo e viceversa. Purtroppo viviamo tempi basati sulla superficialità e tutti ne siamo influenzati.


è vero proprio...l'inizio della fine.

ne siamo influenzati tutti, i ragazzi al limite estremo. 

sento dei discorsi su difetti e "sfigataggine" incredibilmente assurdi e scemi. intanto perché afferiscono a difetti inesistenti... una magra che non ha seno è un difetto , una formosa che ha i fianchi è un difetto...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se apri un 3d ti prometto il mio contributo. per quello che puo servire.


Fatto


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2015)

io penso che il corpo sia considerato in maniera molto superficiale. E sia anche poco conosciuto. 

Che si dice corpo e si tende a pensare alla vista come senso deputato al riconoscimento. 

io non sono per niente visiva. Uso malissimo la vista. 

Ma sono affascinata dai corpi. E sempre di più. 

Mi piace come riempiono lo spazio. Nel movimento. E mi piace come si disegnano nello spazio. Come lo usano. E quello che ne fanno. 
La fluidità e l'eleganza. anche solo del muovere le mani. O dello spostarsi da un posto all'altro. 
Il modo in cui il corpo viene mosso. 

E più trovo eleganza, fluidità, presenza, in tutto questo, più il corpo mi affascina e mi viene voglia di toccarlo. 

E' una sorta di musicalità del corpo, che io vedo come bellezza fisica. 
Non tanto l'estetica in sè. 

E sono convinta che la diseducazione all'educazione all'uso del corpo, e penso a certe ore di educazione motoria che vedo, compartecipino a spostare l'attenzione sull'estetica presa in sè e per sè. Come se il corpo potesse essere valutato nella fissità. In una specie di congelamento nel tempo e nello spazio.


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> io penso che il corpo sia considerato in maniera molto superficiale. E sia anche poco conosciuto.
> 
> Che si dice corpo e si tende a pensare alla vista come senso deputato al riconoscimento.
> 
> ...


Un corpo che si muove con eleganza è molto più sensuale e affascinante rispetto a un corpo nudo... E la danza è solo uno degli esempi....


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi a tua moglie è passata la scuffia per il palestrato?




Secondo me ha creato ad arte un incidente, in maniera scaltra, poi, anzichè fare le sue rimostranze ed amen, ha deciso di far prendere un richiamo al tizio, rivolgendosi al superiore e scatenando una ulteriore reazione Sono sincero: nessun rimorso. Se ci si prova con donne sposate, non creandosi alcuno scrupolo sulle conseguenze familiari che si provocano, sono rischi che si devono accettare. Ben gli sta. 

Secondo me, la scuffia non le è passata, ma ha adottato una strategia per evitare di cadere ancora in tentazione. Non sono in grado,in questa fase di immaginare cosa accadrà a settembre. Questa situazione la ritengo archiviata. Naturalmente, se a settembre mi dirà che si segna in palestra, dopo che per 25 anni ha sempre affermato che la palestra è un posto per farsi un'amante (secondo il suo parere), beh....credo che mi si accenderanno tutte le lampadine in testa, come un flipper quando si prende lo "special". Ormai non mi stupisco più.
Comunque questa crisi, molto più di quella di un paio di anni fa che rimase senza risposte e tanti dubbi, mi ha molto provato. Perchè ad un certo momento, mi ero convinto per davvero che fossero solo mie paranoie. Anche se le sue risposte, i suoi silenzi, erano molto differenti da quelli di 2 anni fa. Ieri sera, in sede di consuntivo, le ho più volte ripetuto che quello che era accaduto in piscina era diretta conseguenza della troppa confidenza data al tizio. Lei ha più volte ribattuto che quello la confidenza se la era presa da solo. Mi sono ben guardato dal dirle quello che ho riportato un questo post, il mio vero pensiero. Però lei, con buona approssimazione, sa quello che penso. Se quello che è successo è sintomo di una crisi più profonda, la prossima volta starà solo  più attenta nel fare certe cose. Ma io non le darò più 10 mesi di vantaggio. E neanche 40 giorni. Per il resto, oltre a moltiplicare le mie attenzioni nei suoi confronti, amarla e rispettarla giorno per giorno, cercare di essere più presente in casa, tutte cose che sto facendo già da un mese, posso solo incrociare le dita.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> *Secondo me ha creato ad arte un incidente, in maniera scaltra, poi, anzichè fare le sue rimostranze ed amen, ha deciso di far prendere un richiamo al tizio, rivolgendosi al superiore e scatenando una ulteriore reazione Sono sincero: nessun rimorso. Se ci si prova con donne sposate, non creandosi alcuno scrupolo sulle conseguenze familiari che si provocano, sono rischi che si devono accettare. Ben gli sta. *
> 
> Secondo me, la scuffia non le è passata, ma ha adottato una strategia per evitare di cadere ancora in tentazione. Non sono in grado,in questa fase di immaginare cosa accadrà a settembre. Questa situazione la ritengo archiviata. Naturalmente, se a settembre mi dirà che si segna in palestra, dopo che per 25 anni ha sempre affermato che la palestra è un posto per farsi un'amante (secondo il suo parere), beh....credo che mi si accenderanno tutte le lampadine in testa, come un flipper quando si prende lo "special". Ormai non mi stupisco più.
> Comunque questa crisi, molto più di quella di un paio di anni fa che rimase senza risposte e tanti dubbi, mi ha molto provato. Perchè ad un certo momento, mi ero convinto per davvero che fossero solo mie paranoie. Anche se le sue risposte, i suoi silenzi, erano molto differenti da quelli di 2 anni fa. Ieri sera, in sede di consuntivo, le ho più volte ripetuto che quello che era accaduto in piscina era diretta conseguenza della troppa confidenza data al tizio. Lei ha più volte ribattuto che quello la confidenza se la era presa da solo. Mi sono ben guardato dal dirle quello che ho riportato un questo post, il mio vero pensiero. Però lei, con buona approssimazione, sa quello che penso. Se quello che è successo è sintomo di una crisi più profonda, la prossima volta starà più attenta. Ma io non le darò più 10 mesi di vantaggio. E neanche 40 giorni. Per il resto, oltre a moltiplicare le mie attenzioni nei suoi confronti, amarla e rispettarla giorno per giorno, cercare di essere più presente in casa, tutte cose che sto facendo già da un mese, posso solo incrociare le dita.


Non ho seguito molto ma spero di aver capito male
Provi a rispiegarmelo


----------



## ipazia (30 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un corpo che si muove con eleganza è molto più sensuale e affascinante rispetto a un corpo nudo... E la danza è solo uno degli esempi....


A dirti il vero nudo a me piace tantissimo. quando è possibile vedere i movimenti bene. anche quelli sotto pelle. 
Mi incanto. E mi meraviglia. Vedere il movimento di un passo, dalla posizione delle spalle e delle braccia al gluteo che si contrae passando per il quadricipite al polpaccio alla posizione del piede quando appoggia, l'avanzamento dentro l'aria...io mi ci perdo! 

E' uno dei motivi, credo, per cui la pancia, molle, mi mette a disagio...che se è troppa e lasciata andare copre. Che anche la tensione degli addominali, che non si vede chiaramente ma si percepisce è meravigliosa! specialmente i laterali che guizzano mentre si muove il passo per dire...

Resto inebetita a guardare! 

Per me danza è questa cosa qui. 

[video=youtube;1FhBZaDKNrU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FhBZaDKNrU[/video]

(è una sigaretta quella del secondo calcio alla faccia)


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho seguito molto ma spero di aver capito male
> Provi a rispiegarmelo



Io non ero presente. Mi ha detto che due dei ragazzi in piscina erano stati maleducati. Niente di grave comunque, solo una scortesia. Lei lo ha fatto presente al terzo ragazzo ed ha risolto. La sera le ho consigliato, se la cosa si fosse ripetuta, di dirlo al superiore. Invece, il mattino successivo, mia moglie ha riferito direttamente al superiore l'accaduto ed i due ragazzi sono stati richiamati. Uno dei due, si è scusato ed ha chiuso l'incidente. L'altro no.....


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Io non ero presente. Mi ha detto che due dei ragazzi in piscina erano stati maleducati. Niente di grave comunque, solo una scortesia. Lei lo ha fatto presente al terzo ragazzo ed ha risolto. La sera le ho consigliato, se la cosa si fosse ripetuta, di dirlo al superiore. Invece, il mattino successivo, mia moglie ha riferito direttamente al superiore l'accaduto ed i due ragazzi sono stati richiamati. Uno dei due, si è scusato ed ha chiuso l'incidente. L'altro no.....


Odio autocitarmi, ma per una volta mi sa che più o meno ci ho azzeccato. 
Questo scrivevo ieri qui alle 17:40 :
"Secondo me non ha gradito il cambio d'umore del tipo, ma non s'è  spaventata neanche un pò...del resto, spaventarsi di chi ? Di colui che  fino al giorno prima era tutto un sorriso ? Per come la vedo io la  signora un pensierino magari ce lo aveva fatto, zagor l'ha messa a posto  e lei lo ha 'accontentato' affrontando il tipo con fredezza e  determinazione, vestendo i panni della donna offesa e spaventata, che  altro non è che un modo per rassicurare ulteriormente zagor e segnare la  distanza col tipo. Insomma, è rientrata nei ranghi e l'ha voluto fare  in modo deciso e leggermente 'plateale'. Della serie : "visto come sono  brava ?"


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io amo Sheldon.


Io lo amo a modo mio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Penny, Penny, Penny...


:rotfl:Lo metterei in castigo solo per questo


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Odio autocitarmi, ma per una volta mi sa che più o meno ci ho azzeccato.
> Questo scrivevo ieri qui alle 17:40 :
> "Secondo me non ha gradito il cambio d'umore del tipo, ma non s'è  spaventata neanche un pò...del resto, spaventarsi di chi ? Di colui che  fino al giorno prima era tutto un sorriso ? Per come la vedo io la  signora un pensierino magari ce lo aveva fatto, zagor l'ha messa a posto  e lei lo ha 'accontentato' affrontando il tipo con fredezza e  determinazione, vestendo i panni della donna offesa e spaventata, che  altro non è che un modo per rassicurare ulteriormente zagor e segnare la  distanza col tipo. Insomma, è rientrata nei ranghi e l'ha voluto fare  in modo deciso e leggermente 'plateale'. Della serie : "visto come sono  brava ?"



Temo che tu abbia ragione. Certo, il risultato è quello che conta, per ora......


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Lei ha più volte ribattuto che quello la confidenza se la era presa da solo


Questa è una CAZZATA galattica ma conferma che : 
a lei il tipo più di tanto non interessava ;
ha voluto tranquillizzarti con una modalità che poteva anche risparmiarsi, segno che a te ci tiene ma che, se in difficoltà, sa muoversi senza imbarazzi e con notevole decisione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, si fa per dire, per me sono ragionamenti paranoici. A meno che abbiate sposato una tronista o corteggiatrice, a scelta, non vedo tradimenti che hanno questo percorso meramente fisico e superficiale.
Il farlo richiamare per una gelosia basato sul nulla mi sembra sia stato fuori luogo. Ma vedo che non ci capiamo.


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, si fa per dire, per me sono ragionamenti paranoici. A meno che abbiate sposato una tronista o corteggiatrice, a scelta, non vedo tradimenti che hanno questo percorso meramente fisico e superficiale.
> Il farlo richiamare per una gelosia basato sul nulla mi sembra sia stato fuori luogo. Ma vedo che non ci capiamo.


Quoto.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, si fa per dire, per me sono ragionamenti paranoici. A meno che abbiate sposato una tronista o corteggiatrice, a scelta, non vedo tradimenti che hanno questo percorso meramente fisico e superficiale.
> Il farlo richiamare per una gelosia basato sul nulla mi sembra sia stato fuori luogo. Ma vedo che non ci capiamo.


Sarà, a me un pò paranoico mi sembra, ma non eccessivamente. Insomma, un tradimento PUO' avere anche 'un percorso meramente fisico e superficiale' e tradursi in nient'altro che in qualche scopata estiva. Ma sempre tradimento è, sebbene a mio personalissimo avviso molto meno grave di quello che prende 'anima e corpo'.
Ma zagor, s'è capito, più che paranoico è molto geloso.
La paranoia ce la vedo in questa ossessione del controllo, sebbene anche lui mostra d'essere parecchio dubbioso sulle intenzioni della moglie, vedi l'uso del 'se' nel periodo che segue : "Se  quello che è successo è sintomo di una crisi più profonda, la prossima  volta starà solo  più attenta nel fare certe cose. Ma io non le darò più  10 mesi di vantaggio. E neanche 40 giorni. Per il resto, oltre a  moltiplicare le mie attenzioni nei suoi confronti, amarla e rispettarla  giorno per giorno, cercare di essere più presente in casa, tutte cose  che sto facendo già da un mese, *posso solo incrociare le dita". 						 					  					 				 			 			 			 				 				 				 					 						 
*Il grassetto è indice di sano fatalismo, che non guasta mai. Un paranoide è ossessionato, non è mai fatalista.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, si fa per dire, per me sono ragionamenti paranoici. A meno che abbiate sposato una tronista o corteggiatrice, a scelta, non vedo tradimenti che hanno questo percorso meramente fisico e superficiale.
> Il farlo richiamare per una gelosia basato sul nulla mi sembra sia stato fuori luogo. Ma vedo che non ci capiamo.





Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto.




E' stata una scelta non mia. Tuttavia, mentirei se affermassi che non l'ho apprezzata. Per tranquillizzarvi, posso riportarvi la testimonianza del superiore che ci ha detto che è il quinto richiamo che subisce il tizio dall'inizio della stagione. Parliamo, quindi, a tutti gli effetti, di una testa calda. Invece, tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di contraddire Brunetta, è risaputo che ormai anche molti tradimenti femminili seguono un percorso meramente fisico.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' stata una scelta non mia. Tuttavia, mentirei se affermassi che non l'ho apprezzata. Per tranquillizzarvi, posso riportarvi la testimonianza del superiore che ci ha detto che è il quinto richiamo che subisce il tizio dall'inizio della stagione. Parliamo, quindi, a tutti gli effetti, di una testa calda. Invece, tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di contraddire Brunetta, è risaputo che ormai anche molti tradimenti femminili seguono un percorso meramente fisico.


Tua moglie è una donna così?


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una donna così?



Come,così? Riferito a cosa, al tradimento (ipotetico) o all'azione finale nei confronti del tizio?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> E' stata una scelta non mia. Tuttavia, mentirei se affermassi che non l'ho apprezzata. Per tranquillizzarvi, posso riportarvi la testimonianza del superiore che ci ha detto che è il quinto richiamo che subisce il tizio dall'inizio della stagione. Parliamo, quindi, a tutti gli effetti, di una testa calda. Invece, tanto per non perdere l'abitudine di contraddire Brunetta, è risaputo che ormai anche molti tradimenti femminili seguono un percorso meramente fisico.


Credo dipenda sempre dalla personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Come,così? Riferito a cosa, al tradimento (ipotetico) o all'azione finale nei confronti del tizio?


Una che tradirebbe con il bagnino giovane e palestrato e un po' grezzo?


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una che tradirebbe con il bagnino giovane e palestrato e un po' grezzo?



Fino ad un paio di mesi fa, la ritenevo una cosa impossibile. Adesso, non saprei più rispondere a questa domanda.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Fino ad un paio di mesi fa, la ritenevo una cosa impossibile. Adesso, non saprei più rispondere a questa domanda.


Su questo mi farei domande.


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, si fa per dire, per me sono ragionamenti paranoici. A meno che abbiate sposato una tronista o corteggiatrice, a scelta, non vedo tradimenti che hanno questo percorso meramente fisico e superficiale.
> Il farlo richiamare per una gelosia basato sul nulla mi sembra sia stato fuori luogo. Ma vedo che non ci capiamo.


Ma molto molto fuori luogo.
d'altra parte, la palestra e' dove si va per
trovarsi l'amante.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo mi farei domande.



il problema non è che una persona possa incontrarne per strada un'altra per cui farebbe istantaneamente follie. Capita a tutti. E neanche mi preoccupo se gli incontri con questa persona dovessero divenire frequenti, per i motivi più disparati: stesso lavoro, stessa spiaggia,stessa palestra, addirittura la fila al supermercato. Il problema sorge, quando per qualche motivo, oscuro o palese, qualcuno/a decide di smettere di fantasticare ed inizia a progettare qualcosa di diverso, di più concreto. Secondo me, è quello che stava avvenendo,anzi era già avvenuto in questo caso. Se fossi stato meno paranoico o più ingenuo, sono convinto che tra un paio di mesi avrei aperto on questo stesso forum un post lacrimevole, in cui raccontavo come, a dispetto di qualsiasi situazione pregressa ed in aperto contrasto con quando aveva sempre affermato e creduto, mia moglie aveva avuto una storia con un ragazzo di 15 anni più giovane, di come avesse fatto cose inenarrabili e di come dopo essere stata usata e scaricata mi si era riavvicinata implorando un impossibile perdono, giustificandosi con i motivi più disparati (stress, menopausa, figli troppo esigenti, lavoro ingestibile, o tutto insieme). Almeno questo, non accadrà. E ti assicuro che non è poco. Poi, come tutti sappiamo...chi vuol esser lieto sia.


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma molto molto fuori luogo.
> d'altra parte, la palestra e' dove si va per
> trovarsi l'amante.




Se davvero fosse una gelosia basata sul nulla.......

Riferito alla palestra, si, tra le altre,numerose cose. Parliamo di statistiche.


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Se davvero fosse una gelosia basata sul nulla.......
> 
> Riferito alla palestra, si, tra le altre,numerose cose. Parliamo di statistiche.


Oh santa pazienza, ma perché ci deve essere un luogo deputato a trovarsi l'amante?
ma cosa c'entra la gelosia?
far riprendere i bagnini dal superiore per cosa?
sai quante avances mi hanno fatto i bagnini....
basta ignorarli.


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> il problema non è che una persona possa incontrarne per strada un'altra per cui farebbe istantaneamente follie. Capita a tutti. E neanche mi preoccupo se gli incontri con questa persona dovessero divenire frequenti, per i motivi più disparati: stesso lavoro, stessa spiaggia,stessa palestra, addirittura la fila al supermercato. Il problema sorge, quando per qualche motivo, oscuro o palese, qualcuno/a decide di smettere di fantasticare ed inizia a progettare qualcosa di diverso, di più concreto. Secondo me, è quello che stava avvenendo,anzi era già avvenuto in questo caso. Se fossi stato meno paranoico o più ingenuo, sono convinto che tra un paio di mesi avrei aperto on questo stesso forum un post lacrimevole, in cui raccontavo come, a dispetto di qualsiasi situazione pregressa ed in aperto contrasto con quando aveva sempre affermato e creduto, mia moglie aveva avuto una storia con un ragazzo di 15 anni più giovane, di come avesse fatto cose inenarrabili e di come dopo essere stata usata e scaricata mi si era riavvicinata implorando un impossibile perdono, giustificandosi con i motivi più disparati (stress, menopausa, figli troppo esigenti, lavoro ingestibile, o tutto insieme). Almeno questo, non accadrà. E ti assicuro che non è poco. Poi, come tutti sappiamo...chi vuol esser lieto sia.




E quindi in quale modo avresti evitato tutto ciò ?


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

No, ma forse non ho capito bene.
ma tu o tuo moglie, lo avete fatto richiamare?
a me pare una cosa proprio di cattivo gusto....


----------



## zagor (30 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Oh santa pazienza, ma perché ci deve essere un luogo deputato a trovarsi l'amante?
> ma cosa c'entra la gelosia?
> far riprendere i bagnini dal superiore per cosa?
> sai quante avances mi hanno fatto i bagnini....
> basta ignorarli.





Horny ha detto:


> E quindi in quale modo avresti evitato tutto ciò ?





Horny ha detto:


> No, ma forse non ho capito bene.
> ma tu o tuo moglie, lo avete fatto richiamare?
> a me pare una cosa proprio di cattivo gusto....



Quello che mi sembra di cattivo gusto è di inserirsi in una discussione di 59 pagine senza averne letta neanche una, dare per scontato di aver capito tutto ( come se tutti gli altri e non solo io fossero imbecilli ad esprimere impressioni basandosi principalmente sui fatti raccontati), pretendere di avere in tasca la soluzione per tutte le situazioni, (sopratutto quelle che non si conoscono) e dulcis in fundo tranciare giudizi senza neanche aver ben chiaro su cosa li si sta esprimendo.


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Quello che mi sembra di cattivo gusto è di inserirsi in una discussione di 59 pagine senza averne letta neanche una, dare per scontato di aver capito tutto ( come se tutti gli altri e non solo io fossero imbecilli ad esprimere impressioni basandosi principalmente sui fatti raccontati), pretendere di avere in tasca la soluzione per tutte le situazioni, (sopratutto quelle che non si conoscono) e dulcis in fundo tranciare giudizi senza neanche aver ben chiaro su cosa li si sta esprimendo.


tu e tua moglie avete fatto riprendere un bagnino
perche' le faceva avances?


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

zagor;159398

non vorrei ha detto:


> invece leggo piuttosto bene, anche se salto qualche riga
> Anzi, nella tua prima descrizione di pag 45 non sono neppure avances,
> ma un reciproco darsi confidenza.
> che poi le vere avances mica si fanno di fronte ad altri.
> e per questo avete fatto rimproverare una persona dal capo?


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> invece leggo piuttosto bene, anche se salto qualche riga
> Anzi, nella tua prima descrizione di pag 45 non sono neppure avances,
> ma un reciproco darsi confidenza.
> che poi le vere avances mica si fanno di fronte ad altri.
> e per questo avete fatto rimproverare una persona dal capo?


Povera donna che non sa difendere se stessa e deve rivolgersi al datore di lavoro per richiamare il "colpevole"...


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Povera donna che non sa difendere se stessa e deve rivolgersi al datore di lavoro per richiamare il "colpevole"...


Infatti di questo parlava brunetta.
Sconforto.


----------



## Eratò (30 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Infatti di questo parlava brunetta.Sconforto.


Infatti l'ho quotata... e il tutto mi sembra surreale.


----------



## Horny (30 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti l'ho quotata... e il tutto mi sembra surreale.


Tanto surreale che a tratti mi viene il dubbio di aver capito male.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Palestrato sì, ma ristabiliamo le distanze sociali.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io amo Sheldon.





ma lo sai che i migliori giocano nella mia squadra :singleeye:


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

uff, volevo togliere le seconda foto ma non mi riesce. comunque.

Zagor, ora che il problema si è risolto perché non ti dedichi un po' alla tua serenità? io ho letto tutti i tuoi post e mi pare davvero che perdi un po' troppo il lume della ragione, o meglio non segui del tutto un filo logico di pensiero. mi pare che tu ti faccia trascinare troppo da paure, rabbie, proiezioni. io fossi in te mi farei un po' aiutare. se ti ho offeso ti chiedo scusa, non ho trovato un modo migliore per esprimere quello che penso.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> View attachment 10623
> 
> 
> ma lo sai che i migliori giocano nella mia squadra :singleeye:


Lo so


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so


potresti provare a cambiare look



:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> potresti provare a cambiare look
> 
> View attachment 10624
> 
> :carneval:


Veramente mi sono impegnata per cambiarlo. Naturalmente sarei così!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> View attachment 10623
> 
> 
> ma lo sai che i migliori giocano nella mia squadra :singleeye:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so


Ma va! Non lo sapevo


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma va! Non lo sapevo


l'attore, eh, non il personaggio


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> il problema non è che una persona possa incontrarne per strada un'altra per cui farebbe istantaneamente follie. Capita a tutti. E neanche mi preoccupo se gli incontri con questa persona dovessero divenire frequenti, per i motivi più disparati: stesso lavoro, stessa spiaggia,stessa palestra, addirittura la fila al supermercato. Il problema sorge, quando per qualche motivo, oscuro o palese, qualcuno/a decide di smettere di fantasticare ed inizia a progettare qualcosa di diverso, di più concreto. Secondo me, è quello che stava avvenendo,anzi era già avvenuto in questo caso. Se fossi stato meno paranoico o più ingenuo,* sono convinto* che tra un paio di mesi avrei aperto on questo stesso forum un post lacrimevole, in cui raccontavo come, a dispetto di qualsiasi situazione pregressa ed in aperto contrasto con quando aveva sempre affermato e creduto, mia moglie aveva avuto una storia con un ragazzo di 15 anni più giovane, di come avesse fatto cose inenarrabili e di come dopo essere stata usata e scaricata mi si era riavvicinata implorando un impossibile perdono, giustificandosi con i motivi più disparati (stress, menopausa, figli troppo esigenti, lavoro ingestibile, o tutto insieme). Almeno questo, non accadrà. E ti assicuro che non è poco. Poi, come tutti sappiamo...chi vuol esser lieto sia.


scusa ma non riesco proprio a capire come tu possa esserne addirittura convinto

poi non capisco nemmeno la certezza del tagico epilogo: tradimento scoperto, lei che viene scaricata e ritorna da te in lacrime, senza possibilità di perdono...che tra l'altro contrasta non poco con la descrizione che hai fatto di tua moglie, abile e spietata stratega etc....e non possibile abile traditrice? intendo dire: le dai credito nel gestire le bizze del paelstrato, ma non altrettanto riguardo a un possibile tradimento? in quest'ultimo caso si farebbe sicuramente sgamare?
te lo chiedo perchè ho trovato singolare il corso dei tuoi pensieri, che invece mi sembrava andassero a parare al limite in una storiella molto superficiale fatta di sola attrazione, in cui lei scaricava lui, una volta stufa della "novità"
e invece come mai hai tirato fuori 'sto drammone?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> l'attore, eh, non il personaggio


Si, avevo capito, appunto non sapevo


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, avevo capito, appunto non sapevo


siamo una squadra fortissimi


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> uff, volevo togliere le seconda foto ma non mi riesce. comunque.
> 
> Zagor, ora che il problema si è risolto perché non ti dedichi un po' alla tua serenità? io ho letto tutti i tuoi post e mi pare davvero che perdi un po' troppo il lume della ragione, o meglio non segui del tutto un filo logico di pensiero. mi pare che tu ti faccia trascinare troppo da paure, rabbie, proiezioni. io fossi in te mi farei un po' aiutare. se ti ho offeso ti chiedo scusa, non ho trovato un modo migliore per esprimere quello che penso.


Lo hanno detto divers


Lo hanno detto diversi utenti. Non ci trovo nulla di offensivo, ma non seguirò questo consiglio.


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> View attachment 10623
> 
> 
> ma lo sai che i migliori giocano nella mia squadra :singleeye:


È l'attore di The Big Bang Theory?
È gay? Non sapevo..


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma non riesco proprio a capire come tu possa esserne addirittura convinto
> 
> poi non capisco nemmeno la certezza del tagico epilogo: tradimento scoperto, lei che viene scaricata e ritorna da te in lacrime, senza possibilità di perdono...che tra l'altro contrasta non poco con la descrizione che hai fatto di tua moglie, abile e spietata stratega etc....e non possibile abile traditrice? intendo dire: le dai credito nel gestire le bizze del paelstrato, ma non altrettanto riguardo a un possibile tradimento? in quest'ultimo caso si farebbe sicuramente sgamare?
> te lo chiedo perchè ho trovato singolare il corso dei tuoi pensieri, che invece mi sembrava andassero a parare al limite in una storiella molto superficiale fatta di sola attrazione, in cui lei scaricava lui, una volta stufa della "novità"
> e invece come mai hai tirato fuori 'sto drammone?



, si ho decisamente esagerato....

Comunque ieri sera, mi ha riferito che i ragazzi della piscina erano un po "tesi" con lei, come se ora fosse identificata come il nemico. Ho risposto che mi sembra ovvio e lei al termine del ragionamento ha concluso dicendo che trova assurdo che per aver denunciato un episodio di evidente maleducazione e disservizio, in un luogo tra l'altro dove ti fanno pagare anche se appoggi un asciugamano sulla sedia un'extra, ora si debba sentir dire che ha tradito, in qualche modo, un tacito patto che ci vedeva tra quelli che avevano goduto di maggiori concessioni e privilegi. A quel punto, senza perifrasi, le ho detto che il tizio ci aveva fatto un pensierino e gli era sembrato che fosse un pensierino corrisposto. Lei mi ha detto che non era corrisposto un bel niente e non si era accorta di niente. Le ho fatto presente che l'atteggiamento di domenica del tizio, era stato un modo di fare da marpione e li mi ha dato ragione. Ho continuato dicendo che in seguito all'altolà che domenica gli avevo "trasmesso", con il mio atteggiamento sprezzante, (sperando che ora non intervenga qualche anima pia, asserendo che un marito non ha più neanche il diritto di guardare negli occhi minacciosamente quello con cui la moglie ci sta provando e che in più di un modo le sta trasmettendo segnali di disponibilità reciproca -ormai mi aspetto anche questo-), il tizio aveva in qualche modo forzato la mano, un paio di giorni dopo, il martedì, mantenendo un atteggiamento tra lo strafottente e l'indolente, come se le richieste di una cliente erano ormai passate in secondo piano, perchè aveva perso interesse nella cliente stessa. Le ho detto che il tizio si aspettava un qualche segnale da parte sua che sconfessasse il mio atteggiamento di domenica: qualcosa del tipo, "mio marito è fatto così, vede nemici ovunque, .....", insomma quello che dice Brunetta, per farla breve. Lei invece si è comportata diversamente, come tutti sapete. Quello che mi ha lasciato davvero senza parole e mi ha confuso quelle poche idee che avevo ancora di più, è stata l'aria di assoluta ingenuità con cui mia moglie ha protestato la sua buona fede. Scrivo queste due righe, anche come se fossero un diario personale, perchè vorrei in futuro riuscire a ricordare questa sensazione. Due anni fa, al culmine di una discussione, le rinfacciai che molte traditrici aprivano una mail segreta o compravano un cellulare che poi tenevano nascosto. Ricordo perfettamente che lei negò tutto con la stessa aria ingenua. "io sono una brava ragazza", disse " non saprei neanche come gestire una mail segreta". Le dissi, allora, visibilmente alterato, che lei era un informatica! Aveva lavorato in una società con quella funzione per molto tempo e quindi, se voleva sarebbe riuscita a far passare ad un semplice smanettone come me i segreti dentro le orecchie, senza che mi accorgessi di nulla! Poi, ovviamente, litigammo, perchè era troppo grande la cazzata che mi aveva detto. ieri, invece, pur provando la stessa sensazione di allora, ho fatto finta di credere ala sua buona fede, alla sua ingenuità. Confesso di essere molto perplesso. Comunque, lei, in seguito a quello che ci siamo detti, mi è sembrata molto rinfrancata e tranquillizzata, io invece,mi sono sentito intortato. Ed ho ripensato a due anni fa, con la sgradevole sensazione che in questo momento sto facendo una serrata guardia ad un recinto da cui i buoi entrano ed escono tranquillamente da molto tempo.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> , si ho decisamente esagerato....
> 
> Comunque ieri sera, mi ha riferito che i ragazzi della piscina erano un po "tesi" con lei, come se ora fosse identificata come il nemico. Ho risposto che mi sembra ovvio e lei al termine del ragionamento ha concluso dicendo che trova assurdo che per aver denunciato un episodio di evidente maleducazione e disservizio, in un luogo tra l'altro dove ti fanno pagare anche se appoggi un asciugamano sulla sedia un'extra, ora si debba sentir dire che ha tradito, in qualche modo, un tacito patto che ci vedeva tra quelli che avevano goduto di maggiori concessioni e privilegi. A quel punto, senza perifrasi, le ho detto che il tizio ci aveva fatto un pensierino e gli era sembrato che fosse un pensierino corrisposto. Lei mi ha detto che non era corrisposto un bel niente e non si era accorta di niente. Le ho fatto presente che l'atteggiamento di domenica del tizio, era stato un modo di fare da marpione e li mi ha dato ragione. Ho continuato dicendo che in seguito all'altolà che domenica gli avevo "trasmesso", con il mio atteggiamento sprezzante, (sperando che ora non intervenga qualche anima pia, asserendo che un marito non ha più neanche il diritto di guardare negli occhi minacciosamente quello con cui la moglie ci sta provando e che in più di un modo le sta trasmettendo segnali di disponibilità reciproca -ormai mi aspetto anche questo-), il tizio aveva in qualche modo forzato la mano, un paio di giorni dopo, il martedì, mantenendo un atteggiamento tra lo strafottente e l'indolente, come se le richieste di una cliente erano ormai passate in secondo piano, perchè aveva perso interesse nella cliente stessa. Le ho detto che il tizio si aspettava un qualche segnale da parte sua che sconfessasse il mio atteggiamento di domenica: qualcosa del tipo, "mio marito è fatto così, vede nemici ovunque, .....", insomma quello che dice Brunetta, per farla breve. Lei invece si è comportata diversamente, come tutti sapete. Quello che mi ha lasciato davvero senza parole e mi ha confuso quelle poche idee che avevo ancora di più, è stata l'aria di assoluta ingenuità con cui mia moglie ha protestato la sua buona fede. Scrivo queste due righe, anche come se fossero un diario personale, perchè vorrei in futuro riuscire a ricordare questa sensazione. Due anni fa, al culmine di una discussione, le rinfacciai che molte traditrici aprivano una mail segreta o compravano un cellulare che poi tenevano nascosto. Ricordo perfettamente che lei negò tutto con la stessa aria ingenua. "io sono una brava ragazza", disse " non saprei neanche come gestire una mail segreta". Le dissi, allora, visibilmente alterato, che lei era un informatica! Aveva lavorato in una società con quella funzione per molto tempo e quindi, se voleva sarebbe riuscita a far passare ad un semplice smanettone come me i segreti dentro le orecchie, senza che mi accorgessi di nulla! Poi, ovviamente, litigammo, perchè era troppo grande la cazzata che mi aveva detto. ieri, invece, pur provando la stessa sensazione di allora, ho fatto finta di credere ala sua buona fede, alla sua ingenuità. Confesso di essere molto perplesso. Comunque, lei, in seguito a quello che ci siamo detti, mi è sembrata molto rinfrancata e tranquillizzata, io invece,mi sono sentito intortato. Ed ho ripensato a due anni fa, con la sgradevole sensazione che in questo momento sto facendo una serrata guardia ad un recinto da cui i buoi entrano ed escono tranquillamente da molto tempo.


Il tuo matrimonio non è un recinto e tua moglie non è una vacca inerme con i buoi che escono ed entrano. Ed entrambi non sembrate adulti ma dei fidanzatini liceali che hanno bisogno di andare dal preside per denunciare il presunto "bullo" di turno... mah...


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2015)

Pessimismo e fastidio...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> siamo una squadra fortissimi


Se non fosse per Dolce e Gabbana, direi i migliori. Le categorizzazioni sono sempre sbagliate.


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio non è un recinto e tua moglie non è una vacca inerme con i buoi che escono ed entrano. Ed entrambi non sembrate adulti ma dei fidanzatini liceali che hanno bisogno di andare dal preside per denunciare il presunto "bullo" di turno... mah...


Deve avere una stima di sua moglie pari a quella che ha per una vacca inerme... :mexican:
Povera moglie


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> , si ho decisamente esagerato....
> 
> Comunque ieri sera, mi ha riferito che i ragazzi della piscina erano un po "tesi" con lei, come se ora fosse identificata come il nemico. Ho risposto che mi sembra ovvio e lei al termine del ragionamento ha concluso dicendo che trova assurdo che per aver denunciato un episodio di evidente maleducazione e disservizio, in un luogo tra l'altro dove ti fanno pagare anche se appoggi un asciugamano sulla sedia un'extra, ora si debba sentir dire che ha tradito, in qualche modo, un tacito patto che ci vedeva tra quelli che avevano goduto di maggiori concessioni e privilegi. A quel punto, senza perifrasi, le ho detto che il tizio ci aveva fatto un pensierino e gli era sembrato che fosse un pensierino corrisposto. Lei mi ha detto che non era corrisposto un bel niente e non si era accorta di niente. Le ho fatto presente che l'atteggiamento di domenica del tizio, era stato un modo di fare da marpione e li mi ha dato ragione. Ho continuato dicendo che in seguito all'altolà che domenica gli avevo "trasmesso", con il mio atteggiamento sprezzante, (sperando che ora non intervenga qualche anima pia, asserendo che un marito non ha più neanche il diritto di guardare negli occhi minacciosamente quello con cui la moglie ci sta provando e che in più di un modo le sta trasmettendo segnali di disponibilità reciproca -ormai mi aspetto anche questo-), il tizio aveva in qualche modo forzato la mano, un paio di giorni dopo, il martedì, mantenendo un atteggiamento tra lo strafottente e l'indolente, come se le richieste di una cliente erano ormai passate in secondo piano, perchè aveva perso interesse nella cliente stessa. Le ho detto che il tizio si aspettava un qualche segnale da parte sua che sconfessasse il mio atteggiamento di domenica: qualcosa del tipo, "mio marito è fatto così, vede nemici ovunque, .....", insomma quello che dice Brunetta, per farla breve. Lei invece si è comportata diversamente, come tutti sapete. Quello che mi ha lasciato davvero senza parole e mi ha confuso quelle poche idee che avevo ancora di più, è stata l'aria di assoluta ingenuità con cui mia moglie ha protestato la sua buona fede. Scrivo queste due righe, anche come se fossero un diario personale, perchè vorrei in futuro riuscire a ricordare questa sensazione. Due anni fa, al culmine di una discussione, le rinfacciai che molte traditrici aprivano una mail segreta o compravano un cellulare che poi tenevano nascosto. Ricordo perfettamente che lei negò tutto con la stessa aria ingenua. "io sono una brava ragazza", disse " non saprei neanche come gestire una mail segreta". Le dissi, allora, visibilmente alterato, che lei era un informatica! Aveva lavorato in una società con quella funzione per molto tempo e quindi, se voleva sarebbe riuscita a far passare ad un semplice smanettone come me i segreti dentro le orecchie, senza che mi accorgessi di nulla! Poi, ovviamente, litigammo, perchè era troppo grande la cazzata che mi aveva detto. ieri, invece, pur provando la stessa sensazione di allora, ho fatto finta di credere ala sua buona fede, alla sua ingenuità. Confesso di essere molto perplesso. Comunque, lei, in seguito a quello che ci siamo detti, mi è sembrata molto rinfrancata e tranquillizzata, io invece,mi sono sentito intortato. Ed ho ripensato a due anni fa, con la sgradevole sensazione che in questo momento sto facendo una serrata guardia ad un recinto da cui i buoi entrano ed escono tranquillamente da molto tempo.


Boh a me sembri eccessivamente drammatico.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

*Zagor*

Resto convinta che i tradimenti sono stati solo tue fantasie.
Però il tuo rapporto con tua moglie è anacronistico e hai atteggiamenti proprietari che ti faranno stare male ancora. Rinnovo l'invito a parlarne con persona esperta. Quando c'è un rapporto sano non si segna il territorio ma se ne parla e se ne sorride insieme. Tu sei costantemente nello stato d'animo di Banane e lamponi.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Deve avere una stima di sua moglie pari a quella che ha per una vacca inerme... :mexican:
> Povera moglie


Ma anche che si son rivolti al proprietario per "punire"(di cosa poi?)   il palestrato è assurdo...Lui la tratta da inerme e lei da inerme si comporta...Oh è incredibile...


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resto convinta che i tradimenti sono stati solo tue fantasie.
> Però il tuo rapporto con tua moglie è anacronistico e hai atteggiamenti proprietari che ti faranno stare male ancora. Rinnovo l'invito a parlarne con persona esperta. Quando c'è un rapporto sano non si segna il territorio ma se ne parla e se ne sorride insieme. *Tu sei costantemente nello stato d'animo di Banane e lamponi.*


Banane soprattutto...:carneval:


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> , si ho decisamente esagerato....
> 
> Comunque ieri sera, mi ha riferito che i ragazzi della piscina erano un po "tesi" con lei, come se ora fosse identificata come il nemico. Ho risposto che mi sembra ovvio e lei al termine del ragionamento ha concluso dicendo che trova assurdo che per aver denunciato un episodio di evidente maleducazione e disservizio, in un luogo tra l'altro dove ti fanno pagare anche se appoggi un asciugamano sulla sedia un'extra, ora si debba sentir dire che ha tradito, in qualche modo, un tacito patto che ci vedeva tra quelli che avevano goduto di maggiori concessioni e privilegi. A quel punto, senza perifrasi, le ho detto che il tizio ci aveva fatto un pensierino e gli era sembrato che fosse un pensierino corrisposto. Lei mi ha detto che non era corrisposto un bel niente e non si era accorta di niente. Le ho fatto presente che l'atteggiamento di domenica del tizio, era stato un modo di fare da marpione e li mi ha dato ragione. Ho continuato dicendo che in seguito all'altolà che domenica gli avevo "trasmesso", con il mio atteggiamento sprezzante, (sperando che ora non intervenga qualche anima pia, asserendo che un marito non ha più neanche il diritto di guardare negli occhi minacciosamente quello con cui la moglie ci sta provando e che in più di un modo le sta trasmettendo segnali di disponibilità reciproca -ormai mi aspetto anche questo-), il tizio aveva in qualche modo forzato la mano, un paio di giorni dopo, il martedì, mantenendo un atteggiamento tra lo strafottente e l'indolente, come se le richieste di una cliente erano ormai passate in secondo piano, perchè aveva perso interesse nella cliente stessa. Le ho detto che il tizio si aspettava un qualche segnale da parte sua che sconfessasse il mio atteggiamento di domenica: qualcosa del tipo, "mio marito è fatto così, vede nemici ovunque, .....", insomma quello che dice Brunetta, per farla breve. Lei invece si è comportata diversamente, come tutti sapete. Quello che mi ha lasciato davvero senza parole e mi ha confuso quelle poche idee che avevo ancora di più, è stata l'aria di assoluta ingenuità con cui mia moglie ha protestato la sua buona fede. Scrivo queste due righe, anche come se fossero un diario personale, perchè vorrei in futuro riuscire a ricordare questa sensazione. Due anni fa, al culmine di una discussione, le rinfacciai che molte traditrici aprivano una mail segreta o compravano un cellulare che poi tenevano nascosto. Ricordo perfettamente che lei negò tutto con la stessa aria ingenua. "io sono una brava ragazza", disse " non saprei neanche come gestire una mail segreta". Le dissi, allora, visibilmente alterato, che lei era un informatica! Aveva lavorato in una società con quella funzione per molto tempo e quindi, se voleva sarebbe riuscita a far passare ad un semplice smanettone come me i segreti dentro le orecchie, senza che mi accorgessi di nulla! Poi, ovviamente, litigammo, perchè era troppo grande la cazzata che mi aveva detto. ieri, invece, pur provando la stessa sensazione di allora, ho fatto finta di credere ala sua buona fede, alla sua ingenuità. Confesso di essere molto perplesso. Comunque, lei, in seguito a quello che ci siamo detti, mi è sembrata molto rinfrancata e tranquillizzata, io invece,mi sono sentito intortato. Ed ho ripensato a due anni fa, con la sgradevole sensazione che in questo momento sto facendo una serrata guardia ad un recinto da cui i buoi entrano ed escono tranquillamente da molto tempo.


ma è così indispensabile frequentare proprio quella piscina? non ce ne è un'altra nei paraggi?
la maleducazione di solito allontana i clienti...comunque anch'io tempo fa ho meditato un po' su un altro luogo di svago: i maneggi, il mio compagno ha sempre avuto cavalli in maneggi qua intorno, e in pratica a quanto pare sono luoghi abbastanza a rischio, tra una galoppata nei boschi e una sosta ai box:singleeye:
c'è stato anche un caso in cui il proprietario ha allontanato due coppie di clienti che conosco (e i loro cavalli) perchè avevano litigato di brutto per storie di corna in maneggio e non voleva che diventasse un puttanaio (parole sue)
poi una mia amica, separata da ben 3 mariti e con 2 figli con uno, mi ha detto che il proprietario di un maneggio era per i suoi figli una sorta di figura paterna:singleeye: (in realtà scopavano ogni tanto)
poi un'altra mia amica separata che si aggregava al mio compagno, per conoscere gente nuova, in realtà ci ha provato con lui! (io andavo meno, non cavalco)
insomma tutte storie così, e per farla breve ci ho pensato su e ho deciso di non fare NIENTE, vado sulla fiducia (e di certo non provo a impedire al mio compagno di frequentare maneggi)


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il tuo matrimonio non è un recinto e tua moglie non è una vacca inerme con i buoi che escono ed entrano. Ed entrambi non sembrate adulti ma dei fidanzatini liceali che hanno bisogno di andare dal preside per denunciare il presunto "bullo" di turno... mah...



Beh, a prescindere dal fatto che il bue semmai sarei io, per motivi che mi sembrano ovvi, non capisco per quale ragione prendere quello che vuole essere solo un esempio e riempirlo di significati inverosimili. Io non mi sono mai sognato di pensare a mia moglie in un modo simile.


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resto convinta che i tradimenti sono stati solo tue fantasie.
> *Però il tuo rapporto con tua moglie è anacronistico e hai atteggiamenti proprietari che ti faranno stare male ancora. *Rinnovo l'invito a parlarne con persona esperta. Quando c'è un rapporto sano non si segna il territorio ma se ne parla e se ne sorride insieme. Tu sei costantemente nello stato d'animo di Banane e lamponi.




In questo ti do ragione. Ritengo anacronistico tutto il nostro rapporto, sopratutto confrontandolo con la società odierna. Vivremmo molto più rilassati se ci comportassimo come la grande maggioranza delle coppie. Una scappatella ogni tanto a ciascuno (rapida, appagante ed indolore) e tutti felici. Ma non è detto che a mia insaputa non sia gia così....


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

Io non capisco se è un altro troll o se è serio....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> In questo ti do ragione. Ritengo anacronistico tutto il nostro rapporto, sopratutto confrontandolo con la società odierna. Vivremmo molto più rilassati se ci comportassimo come la grande maggioranza delle coppie. Una scappatella ogni tanto a ciascuno (rapida, appagante ed indolore) e tutti felici. Ma non è detto che a mia insaputa non sia gia così....


Un pessimismo cosmico con una vena sarcastica.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io non capisco se è un altro troll o se è serio....


Temo sia serio


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io non capisco se è un altro troll o se è serio....


Un discorso già affrontato e spero risolto. Inoltre, il fatto che questa sia una storia un po diversa da quelle che si leggono normalmente su questo forum, non credo che mi renda un troll. Leggo in questa affermazione un voler sminuire qualcosa che non capisci o non hai voglia di capire. Ti chiedi dove voglio arrivare. Da nessuna parte. Sto raccontando una storia, anzi due, che io per primo faccio fatica a comprendere. Strada facendo leggo i vostri commenti ed i vostri consigli.


----------



## feather (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Un discorso già affrontato e spero risolto. Inoltre, il fatto che questa sia una storia un po diversa da quelle che si leggono normalmente su questo forum,


Ma il problema non è che la storia sia diversa..


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> , si ho decisamente esagerato....
> 
> Comunque ieri sera, mi ha riferito che i ragazzi della piscina erano un po "tesi" con lei, come se ora fosse identificata come il nemico. Ho risposto che mi sembra ovvio e lei al termine del ragionamento ha concluso dicendo che trova assurdo che per aver denunciato un episodio di evidente maleducazione e disservizio, in un luogo tra l'altro dove ti fanno pagare anche se appoggi un asciugamano sulla sedia un'extra, ora si debba sentir dire che ha tradito, in qualche modo, un tacito patto che ci vedeva tra quelli che avevano goduto di maggiori concessioni e privilegi. A quel punto, senza perifrasi, le ho detto che il tizio ci aveva fatto un pensierino e gli era sembrato che fosse un pensierino corrisposto. Lei mi ha detto che non era corrisposto un bel niente e non si era accorta di niente. Le ho fatto presente che l'atteggiamento di domenica del tizio, era stato un modo di fare da marpione e li mi ha dato ragione. Ho continuato dicendo che in seguito all'altolà che domenica gli avevo "trasmesso", con il mio atteggiamento sprezzante, (sperando che ora non intervenga qualche anima pia, asserendo che un marito non ha più neanche il diritto di guardare negli occhi minacciosamente quello con cui la moglie ci sta provando e che in più di un modo le sta trasmettendo segnali di disponibilità reciproca -ormai mi aspetto anche questo-), il tizio aveva in qualche modo forzato la mano, un paio di giorni dopo, il martedì, mantenendo un atteggiamento tra lo strafottente e l'indolente, come se le richieste di una cliente erano ormai passate in secondo piano, perchè aveva perso interesse nella cliente stessa. Le ho detto che il tizio si aspettava un qualche segnale da parte sua che sconfessasse il mio atteggiamento di domenica: qualcosa del tipo, "mio marito è fatto così, vede nemici ovunque, .....", insomma quello che dice Brunetta, per farla breve. Lei invece si è comportata diversamente, come tutti sapete. Quello che mi ha lasciato davvero senza parole e mi ha confuso quelle poche idee che avevo ancora di più, è stata l'aria di assoluta ingenuità con cui mia moglie ha protestato la sua buona fede. Scrivo queste due righe, anche come se fossero un diario personale, perchè vorrei in futuro riuscire a ricordare questa sensazione. Due anni fa, al culmine di una discussione, le rinfacciai che molte traditrici aprivano una mail segreta o compravano un cellulare che poi tenevano nascosto. Ricordo perfettamente che lei negò tutto con la stessa aria ingenua. "io sono una brava ragazza", disse " non saprei neanche come gestire una mail segreta". Le dissi, allora, visibilmente alterato, che lei era un informatica! Aveva lavorato in una società con quella funzione per molto tempo e quindi, se voleva sarebbe riuscita a far passare ad un semplice smanettone come me i segreti dentro le orecchie, senza che mi accorgessi di nulla! Poi, ovviamente, litigammo, perchè era troppo grande la cazzata che mi aveva detto. ieri, invece, pur provando la stessa sensazione di allora, ho fatto finta di credere ala sua buona fede, alla sua ingenuità. Confesso di essere molto perplesso. Comunque, lei, in seguito a quello che ci siamo detti, mi è sembrata molto rinfrancata e tranquillizzata, io invece,mi sono sentito intortato. Ed ho ripensato a due anni fa, con la sgradevole sensazione che in questo momento sto facendo una serrata guardia ad un recinto da cui i buoi entrano ed escono tranquillamente da molto tempo. [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> zagor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > , si ho decisamente esagerato....
> ...


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma il problema non è che la storia sia diversa..



Di solito, il troll, invade  un forum rovinando molte discussioni con interventi ot ed insulti. Semina zizzania e cerca di provocare risse, rovinando l'atmosfera del forum. Io, al di fuori di questo mio thread, ho inserito solo una manciata di altri post, tutti attinenti ai vari  temi trattati. Accetto serenamente le critiche più disparate e sono disponibile al confronto costruttivo con tutti. Anche con te, anche se a ben guardare, leggendo il tono dei tuoi post, sarei autorizzato ad affermare che sia tu, per ragioni che ignoro, che stai  trollando sul mio thread.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si.
> Hai presente quell'antico detto riferito al chiudere un recinto dopo che i buoi sono scappati/li hanno rubati? Viene utilizzato anche in molti altri casi, spesso in senso figurato.


Dal vocabolario Treccani :
"*b.* Fuggire dal luogo in cui si è rinchiusi o costretti a stare: _s. di casa_; _s. di prigione_, _di collegio_ (o _dalla prigione_, _dal collegio_); con riferimento ad animali: _il cardellino è scappato dalla gabbia_; _chiudere la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati_, frase prov. con cui si afferma l’inutilità di misure e rimedî adottati quando è ormai troppo tardi; talvolta in senso fig."


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si.
> Hai presente quell'antico detto riferito al chiudere un recinto dopo che i buoi sono scappati/li hanno rubati? Viene utilizzato anche in molti altri casi, spesso in senso figurato.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dal vocabolario Treccani :
> "*b.* Fuggire dal luogo in cui si è rinchiusi o costretti a stare: _s. di casa_; _s. di prigione_, _di collegio_ (o _dalla prigione_, _dal collegio_); con riferimento ad animali: _il cardellino è scappato dalla gabbia_; _chiudere la stalla quando i buoi sono scappati_, frase prov. con cui si afferma l’inutilità di misure e rimedî adottati quando è ormai troppo tardi; talvolta in senso fig."


Ok. Sarà perché io straniera non conoscere detto. Ma! Io non ho capito quale bue è scappato perché l'unico che vedo sta li a guardarsi bene bene la mucca che non è scappata ma cerca in ogni mododi convincere il bue che non è mai uscita dal recinto...Anzi lasciate sta' che tra recinti e bovini non ci sto a capire un cazzo....


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok. Sarà perché io straniera non conoscere detto. Ma! Io non ho capito quale bue è scappato perché l'unico che vedo sta li a guardarsi bene bene la mucca che non è scappata ma cerca in ogni modo di convincere il bue che non è mai uscita dal recinto...



Spero che tu abbia ragione e sia io che sto esagerando. Molti la pensano come te.


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

Se arriva Perplesso e vede sti quote ci banna tutti:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Spero che tu abbia ragione e sia io che sto esagerando. Molti la pensano come te.


Io penso questo, al netto dell'ironia e del sarcasmo davvero fuori luogo di alcuni utenti.
Penso che SOLO TU puoi sapere come davvero stanno le cose, solo tu conosci  tua moglie e la vostra storia.
Io penso sinceramente che tu sia  effettivamente un pò paranoico, più che altro sembri essere MOLTO geloso  e, diciamo, di 'princìpi'.
Nel senso che magari cazzate e cazzatelle non ne hai mai fatte, anche  potendo, e magari ti farebbe impazzire l'idea che tua moglie non sia  sintonizzata esattamente sulla tua lunghezza d'onda. 
Sembra che la sola idea che lei possa pensare (pensare) ad un altro ti faccia andare fuori di testa.
Per come la vedo io è NORMALE che dopo parecchi anni insieme uno dìa uno  sguardo a quello che c'è fuori, e se tua moglie è una donna  interessante è perfettamente NORMALE  che ci sia più d'uno che si possa 'interessare' a lei (e viceversa).
E comunque, a meno di non stare con un cesso insignificante, è normale  che chiunque, con qualche 'qualità', possa interessare a qualcun altro e  viceversa.
Per concludere, e senza volerti spaventare, mi sembra chiaro che tua  moglie di 'avvertimenti' da parte tua ne abbia avuti ; a me non furono  sufficienti, ma la tua situazione sembra diversa...


----------



## Eratò (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io penso questo, al netto dell'ironia e del sarcasmo davvero fuori luogo di alcuni utenti.
> Penso che SOLO TU puoi sapere come davvero stanno le cose, solo tu conosci  tua moglie e la vostra storia.
> Io penso sinceramente che tu sia  effettivamente un pò paranoico, più che altro sembri essere MOLTO geloso  e, diciamo, di 'princìpi'.
> Nel senso che magari cazzate e cazzatelle non ne hai mai fatte, anche  potendo, e magari ti farebbe impazzire l'idea che tua moglie non sia  sintonizzata esattamente sulla tua lunghezza d'onda.
> ...


Se dire quello che si pensa è ironia allora non dovremmo più scrivere qui... Lasciamo solo te e zagor a darvi ragione a vicenda.


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io penso questo, al netto dell'ironia e del sarcasmo davvero fuori luogo di alcuni utenti.
> Penso che SOLO TU puoi sapere come davvero stanno le cose, solo tu conosci  tua moglie e la vostra storia.
> Io penso sinceramente che tu sia  effettivamente un pò paranoico, più che altro sembri essere MOLTO geloso  e, diciamo, di 'princìpi'.
> Nel senso che magari cazzate e cazzatelle non ne hai mai fatte, anche  potendo, e magari ti farebbe impazzire l'idea che tua moglie non sia  sintonizzata esattamente sulla tua lunghezza d'onda.
> ...




Si, direi di si. Sa come la penso e sa che starò attento.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se dire quello che si pensa è ironia allora non dovremmo più scrivere qui... Lasciamo solo te e zagor a darvi ragione a vicenda.


Eratò, frequento il forum da un annetto e ho notato una cosa, non proprio simpatica, e favorita ovviamente dall'anonimità, e cioè che tra utenti 'storici' ci si tratta in un certo modo, e cioè quasi sempre con tatto e rispetto (quando non addirittura con parecchia complicità), mentre i post degli utenti nuovi, specie alcuni, vengono trattati con sarcasmo e, ogni tanto, con acidità e cattiveria gratuite. 
Credo che venire su questo forum a raccontarsi non sia cosa facile, e generalmente chi lo fa (salvo casi rari), non è in perfette condizioni psicologiche. Insomma, il più delle volte chi arriva è un pò frastornato, o, peggio, decisamente 'scosso'. 
Non mi sembra che zagor sia stato accolto nel migliore dei modi, e credo anche che, in più di un caso, abbia risposto con eccessivo rispetto.
P.S. : non 'dò ragione' per partito preso, magari stavolta ho inquadrato più o meno la situazione....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si, direi di si. Sa come la penso e sa che starò attento.


Il dubbio di essere oppressivo non t'ha mai sfiorato ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eratò, frequento il forum da un annetto e ho notato una cosa, non proprio simpatica, e favorita ovviamente dall'anonimità, e cioè che tra utenti 'storici' ci si tratta in un certo modo, e cioè quasi sempre con tatto e rispetto (quando non addirittura con parecchia complicità), mentre i post degli utenti nuovi, specie alcuni, vengono trattati con sarcasmo e, ogni tanto, con acidità e cattiveria gratuite.
> Credo che venire su questo forum a raccontarsi non sia cosa facile, e generalmente chi lo fa (salvo casi rari), non è in perfette condizioni psicologiche. Insomma, il più delle volte chi arriva è un pò frastornato, o, peggio, decisamente 'scosso'.
> Non mi sembra che zagor sia stato accolto nel migliore dei modi, e credo anche che, in più di un caso, abbia risposto con eccessivo rispetto.
> P.S. : non 'dò ragione' per partito preso, magari stavolta ho inquadrato più o meno la situazione....


Una volta detto quello che c'è da dire  (a te ad esempio) non è necessario ripeterlo mille volte. Sei così? Sei convinto di aver ragione a sottovalutare il tuo tradimento? Fatti tuoi. Questo non è complicità con un utente già conosciuto è capire i limiti di confronto con l'uno e l'altro.
Adesso abbiamo inquadrato Zagor.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una volta detto quello che c'è da dire  (a te ad esempio) non è necessario ripeterlo mille volte. Sei così? Sei convinto di aver ragione a sottovalutare il tuo tradimento? Fatti tuoi. Questo non è complicità con un utente già conosciuto è capire i limiti di confronto con l'uno e l'altro.
> Adesso abbiamo inquadrato Zagor.


Mi riferivo al tono, e all'ironia, e al sarcasmo, non al 'merito' delle questioni.
Per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre accettato di buon grado le critiche mossemi con garbo.
Si può essere in disaccordo (ci mancherebbe), ma magari un tono differente a volte potrebbe aiutare.
La verità è che qui ce n'è parecchi che argomentano in maniera fine e costruttiva, segno di buona educazione e di livello culturale medio-alto.
Ce n'è altri che per carattere, o per altri motivi (un'idea ce l'ho ma la tengo per me), tendono spesso e volentieri a giudicare con 'franchezza' a volte eccessiva. Traspare, a volte, una saccenza ed uno sprezzo a volte davvero degni di miglior causa. 
Conosco solo una persona, nella vita 'reale', che si esprime spesso con franchezza e durezza a volte eccessivi (giacchè la SINCERITA' viene spesso equivocata per VERITA', come se esprimere un parere in modo duro e sprezzante significhi che il detto sia automaticamente vero).
Non sorprende che questa persona sia stata tradita e mollata dal compagno.


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Si, direi di si. Sa come la penso e sa che starò attento.


e questo te lo chiami amore?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo te lo chiami amore?


Io la chiamo gelosia, con tutti i pro e i contro che comporta.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al tono, e all'ironia, e al sarcasmo, non al 'merito' delle questioni.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ho sempre accettato di buon grado le critiche mossemi con garbo.
> Si può essere in disaccordo (ci mancherebbe), ma magari un tono differente a volte potrebbe aiutare.
> La verità è che qui ce n'è parecchi che argomentano in maniera fine e costruttiva, segno di buona educazione e di livello culturale medio-alto.
> ...



Ti sbagli perché di mollate non ne ricordo una. Ma sbagli soprattutto perché crei un legame effetto causa che non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sbagli perché di mollate non ne ricordo una.


Mollate ? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sbagli soprattutto perché crei un legame effetto causa che non ha alcun senso


A proposito di cosa ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mollate ?
> 
> 
> 
> A proposito di cosa ?


Atteggiamento attuale come causa del tradimento, mentre, se vi fosse quel comportamento che tu percepisci come sgradevole, ne sarebbe semmai l'effetto.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Atteggiamento attuale come causa del tradimento, mentre, se vi fosse quel comportamento che tu percepisci come sgradevole, ne sarebbe semmai l'effetto.


Mi riferivo all'atteggiamento con il quale vengono accolti alcuni utenti, e al piglio un pò altezzoso di certi giudizi.


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

Provo a spiegarmi. Mi rendo conto che il mio atteggiamento può apparire strano, oppressivo. Probabilmente non mi sono neanche spiegato con sufficiente chiarezza, colpa mia. Anche se,devo ammettere che qualcuno ha compreso le mie esigenze e adesso, grazie ad alcuni, sono in possesso di più conoscenze di un mese fa . Ho trovato giudizi, alcuni molto duri e critiche. Invece cercavo esperienze, dettagli. Per poter confrontare le mie sensazioni negative, basate oggettivamente su poco di concreto, con casi analoghi, che invece erano stati caratterizzati da maggiore linearità e semplicità di lettura. Tuttavia, prendo atto del fatto, che il discorso sulle mail, almeno considerato singolarmente è insufficiente ad avvalorare i miei vecchi sospetti: questo mi è stato ripetuto un po da tutti. Sul discorso attuale, anche se in un qualche modo distorto mia moglie può aver considerato "interessante" il tizio della spiaggia, il suo successivo comportamento spazza il campo da ogni equivoco. Un'unica cosa, mi sia consentita di rimarcare, a difesa della nostra "onorabilità". Ho notato delle critiche perchè avremmo fatto prendere un richiamo al tizio della spiaggia. Beh, va detto, che il soggetto è evidentemente sul lavoro una testa calda ed è anche un tipo che ci prova con tutte. Ricordo perfettamente che uno dei pochissimi consigli che mi diede mio padre oltre 30 anni fa riguardo al sesso, fu di lasciar perdere le prostitute e le donne sposate. In entrambi i casi portano solo guai e malattie. Il consiglio è valido anche per le ragazze. Sono sicuro che molti di voi, avranno dato o avrebbero voluto dare questo consiglio ai propri figli, maschi o femmine. Quindi c'è poco da commiserare il soggetto. Alcune regole di prudenza, solo valide persino al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi. Mi rendo conto che il mio atteggiamento può apparire strano, oppressivo. Probabilmente non mi sono neanche spiegato con sufficiente chiarezza, colpa mia. Anche se,devo ammettere che qualcuno ha compreso le mie esigenze e adesso, grazie ad alcuni, sono in possesso di più conoscenze di un mese fa . Ho trovato giudizi, alcuni molto duri e critiche. Invece cercavo esperienze, dettagli. Per poter confrontare le mie sensazioni negative, basate oggettivamente su poco di concreto, con casi analoghi, che invece erano stati caratterizzati da maggiore linearità e semplicità di lettura. Tuttavia, prendo atto del fatto, che il discorso sulle mail, almeno considerato singolarmente è insufficiente ad avvalorare i miei vecchi sospetti: questo mi è stato ripetuto un po da tutti. Sul discorso attuale, anche se in un qualche modo distorto mia moglie può aver considerato "interessante" il tizio della spiaggia, il suo successivo comportamento spazza il campo da ogni equivoco. Un'unica cosa, mi sia consentita di rimarcare, a difesa della nostra "onorabilità". Ho notato delle critiche perchè avremmo fatto prendere un richiamo al tizio della spiaggia. Beh, va detto, che il soggetto è evidentemente sul lavoro una testa calda ed è anche un tipo che ci prova con tutte. *Ricordo perfettamente che uno dei pochissimi consigli che mi diede mio padre oltre 30 anni fa riguardo al sesso, fu di lasciar perdere le prostitute e le donne sposate. In entrambi i casi portano solo guai e malattie. *Il consiglio è valido anche per le ragazze. Sono sicuro che molti di voi, avranno dato o avrebbero voluto dare questo consiglio ai propri figli, maschi o femmine. Quindi c'è poco da commiserare il soggetto. Alcune regole di prudenza, solo valide persino al giorno d'oggi.


però sei coraggioso nello scrivere


----------



## zagor (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> però sei coraggioso nello scrivere



:mexican:


----------

